# Julep: August 2013 (Spoilers)



## r4chel77 (Jul 7, 2013)

I can hardly believe it's just thirteen days til they release the next collection. anyone excited? i know i'm crazy for saying it but i'm really anxious for fall as it's my favorite season. bring on the rich browns, reds, oranges and rustic yellows. i doubt the august box will contain these shades and i might skip since i've already got a bunch of summery colors (not that i believe one has to dress/polish accordingly, but my mood and taste changes with the seasons, and often before they end). anyways, it's bound to be an amazing collection since may and july have been stunning and it's their 2nd anniversary.


----------



## Marinawells (Jul 7, 2013)

Me excited too for new Collection. Besides, I also would like to have their Sea Salt Texture Spray.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 7, 2013)

I love fall colors too. Not that I get much fall living in Florida. I still love the colors. I'm excited too. I'm also interested in getting their texture spray.


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can hardly believe it's just thirteen days til they release the next collection. anyone excited? i know i'm crazy for saying it but i'm really anxious for fall as it's my favorite season. bring on the rich browns, reds, oranges and rustic yellows. i doubt the august box will contain these shades and i might skip since i've already got a bunch of summery colors (not that i believe one has to dress/polish accordingly, but my mood and taste changes with the seasons, and often before they end). anyways, it's bound to be an amazing collection since may and july have been stunning and it's their 2nd anniversary.


 I, too, like to change my colors with the seasons, r4chel77. So, I'm hoping since August is still a summer month, it will have a theme something like the "Dog Days of Summer" and be more of a transitional theme before coming out in September with Fall colors and themes.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm definitely excited for the August Maven boxes too. I would love to see more textured polishes.


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm definitely excited for the August Maven boxes too. I would love to see more textured polishes.


 Yes, August would be perfect to expand the textured polishes line!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 8, 2013)

Does anybody remember how many Jules it is to upgrade to a full box?


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 8, 2013)

The mystery boxes are up!! Is anyone buying? I am getting the evening box as a birthday gift to myself


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 8, 2013)

I have 68 Juleps. I always get at least one dupe every time I get a box. I think I will pass this one up.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow, I am just starting so I only have 4 colors.


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anybody remember how many Jules it is to upgrade to a full box?


 Still a newbie at being a Maven. Does this question mean that I might be able to use my Jules to get the Mystery Box/Boxes?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anybody remember how many Jules it is to upgrade to a full box?


 5500 for upgrades, 2000 for a regular box.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2013)

> Still a newbie at being a Maven. Does this question mean that I might be able to use my Jules to get the Mystery Box/Boxes?


 Nope, an upgrade is basically everything from each of the monthly boxes, and you can opt for it instead of your regular monthly Bombshell/It Girl/etc. subscription box for an additional $30-ish on top of the usual $20-ish monthly cost -- or 5500 points. Mystery boxes are completely separate from subs.


----------



## puffyeyes (Jul 8, 2013)

Subscribed for updates.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 9, 2013)

I would really like a colour changing polish - or even a whole collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Jul 9, 2013)

Has Julep done any of the holograms? That would be pretty for August!


----------



## angismith (Jul 9, 2013)

And maybe a silvery sheer like Adele in July?


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Guess what?!! I just got my tracking number for the mystery box. I wasn't expecting it to come so fast.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes Julep has done holos. In their Feb box. Ginger and Rebel.


----------



## angismith (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes Julep has done holos. In their Feb box. Ginger and Rebel.


 I'll have to check them out ... did they go over well?


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 68 Juleps. I always get at least one dupe every time I get a box. I think I will pass this one up.


I'm with you. Mystery boxes always give me dupes. No more for me!...unless it's reeeeeeaaaally enticing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok ladies, I got my box. I ordered the big box (day and night). Picture below, I am sorry but still do not know how to do the spoiler




This is version 2


----------



## payton (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone know if they usually sell the mystery box exclusives later? I want the two glitters, but too many of the other polishes would be dupes for me. Thanks!


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 12, 2013)

Enjoy your box. It looks like a ton of fun. Is there anyway you could say which colors you got. I'd love to know that. Have a great weekend


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *payton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know if they usually sell the mystery box exclusives later? I want the two glitters, but too many of the other polishes would be dupes for me. Thanks!


 if you really like the two glitters, it's worth it just go grab one of the boxes.. at $25 it's a little more than the maven cost for them but you'll likely get at least one color or product you don't have.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 12, 2013)

8 days til the selection window opens! I hope I like the whole collection it's been awhile since it enticed me! I'm so impatient


----------



## angismith (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 8 days til the selection window opens! I hope I like the whole collection it's been awhile since it enticed me! I'm so impatient


 CAN NOT WAIT! Customer service told one of us that since August is their anniversary, it would be a good month .... I need to remember to leave enough money in my account to cover multiple charges ... hehehe!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 14, 2013)

> Enjoy your box. It looks like a ton of fun. Is there anyway you could say which colors you got. I'd love to know that. Have a great weekend


 I received Kyla and Monica, the two new glitter polish, very pretty... Amber- matte suede finish, Emmanuelle, Nicolette, Felicity and Raegan All of the colors are really lovely. They are sophisticated but are still fun colors to wear.


----------



## angismith (Jul 14, 2013)

7 more days until the window opens ........


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know about the colors in your box. I already have a Emanuelle but I think I would've loved the glitters and maybe some of the others. I have to save up money for next time. Enjoy them happy birthday Jac13


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 14, 2013)

Time is flying by


----------



## casualconcern (Jul 15, 2013)

The new glitters are sooo pretty! Trying hard to resist.

So excited to see what this month's colors look like. August is Julep's anniversary month, right?


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yep


----------



## angismith (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Time is flying by


 It's Monday morning ... can hardly wait until Saturday! Julep has a great marketing technique ... makes it so much fun for addicts like us, Jac13!!!


----------



## angismith (Jul 15, 2013)

Freak accident last night .... just had new manicure dry and was doing some organizing and updating of my Julep box. I still had about three or four colors without Swatch Me stickers. So I put the stickers on and started swatching. I got to Drew, a hot rose pink, and I must have pulled the cap and twisted at the same time .... the glass bottle broke off square at the top of glass and hot pink polish went all over my shirt and one of my newly-manicured nails. No more Drew ... and the perfect manicure for today ruined .... no time to redo it before doctor's appt. at 9am! Be careful taking caps off, ladies!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe the colours (Kyla &amp; Monica) will be add on's during the August box's selection window or available in the secret store? 

A girl can hope right? *wishful thinking!*


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 15, 2013)

Is that mobile code not working for others or is it just me?


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 15, 2013)

i want spoilers earlier and earlier every month.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe the colours (Kyla &amp; Monica) will be add on's during the August box's selection window or available in the secret store?
> 
> A girl can hope right? *wishful thinking!*


 I know I'm hoping for the same thing.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Freak accident last night .... just had new manicure dry and was doing some organizing and updating of my Julep box. I still had about three or four colors without Swatch Me stickers. So I put the stickers on and started swatching. I got to Drew, a hot rose pink, and I must have pulled the cap and twisted at the same time .... the glass bottle broke off square at the top of glass and hot pink polish went all over my shirt and one of my newly-manicured nails. No more Drew ... and the perfect manicure for today ruined .... no time to redo it before doctor's appt. at 9am! Be careful taking caps off, ladies!


Wow, that is a freak accident!  I have made the mistake of thinking my base coat bottle was actually the cuticle oil.  I took the top off and turned it upside down to apply, only to pour it on myself.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 15, 2013)

They should at least release the product details to ease all our anxiety a bit. It can be a deciding factor for a lot of ladies.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They should at least release the product details to ease all our anxiety a bit. It can be a deciding factor for a lot of ladies.


 that actually is a good idea since we could know shade names/details but not see them.  it would be fun, even if they only released one a day for a couple days beforehand.

also, i really don't like the mystery maven in comparison to the gold boxes. it's totally fine for them to do whatever but that was a lot more exciting. that could happen to any of us and would happen to most people over the course of a few years with julep whereas i don't even look at the mystery maven prize since they have what, nearly 20,000 mavens? the slim chances just make it not that fun. even with the march collection, where they were giving more gold boxes but only half the collection instead of the full one, it was a lot more exciting. plus, i don't understand it from a marketing standpoint when higher chances of winning would probably make more people take their boxes each month. one person getting a prize each month, no matter how huge, creates no incentive... right? anyways, not complaining as it's still awesome that they do it; i just would love for them to put out the gold boxes. looking forward to the random freebie each month is more exciting to me than the mystery maven prize.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that actually is a good idea since we could know shade names/details but not see them.  it would be fun, even if they only released one a day for a couple days beforehand.
> 
> also, i really don't like the mystery maven in comparison to the gold boxes. it's totally fine for them to do whatever but that was a lot more exciting. that could happen to any of us and would happen to most people over the course of a few years with julep whereas i don't even look at the mystery maven prize since they have what, nearly 20,000 mavens? the slim chances just make it not that fun. even with the march collection, where they were giving more gold boxes but only half the collection instead of the full one, it was a lot more exciting. plus, i don't understand it from a marketing standpoint when higher chances of winning would probably make more people take their boxes each month. one person getting a prize each month, no matter how huge, creates no incentive... right? anyways, not complaining as it's still awesome that they do it; i just would love for them to put out the gold boxes. looking forward to the random freebie each month is more exciting to me than the mystery maven prize.


I agree with this.  Ever since they stopped doing the golden boxes, if I am on the fence with the colors I just skip since I know there's basically zero chance of winning the 1 grand prize.  Before that, I always thought 'hey, at least I might get a golden box' and I would go for it.  Of course, if the colors were awesome it wouldnt really matter either way, but the last few months I feel like they were just ok and a shot at and extra incentive would've probably pushed me to take my box.  Plus, I know most people really like the mystery maven goodies, but imo I havent really seen anything in those that was my style or that I would really like even if I somehow did win.  I wish they would do they do the golden boxes again, even if they reduced it to 25 boxes or something because it was always really fun to see the posts of them on Facebook.


----------



## kellerman83 (Jul 15, 2013)

This is off topic, but I wish the names were something other than female names.  There's zero chance of me remembering the color I put on was Debra...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm glad they did away with the Golden Maven boxes because they didn't offer upgrades for the whole collections when they were doing them. They may have sent more of them out than the Mystery Maven boxes, but I never received one, and it would have ended up costing me a whole lot more than fifty bucks to get everything I wanted. It may not be as exciting, but given my virtually nonexistent luck in winning things, I prefer the upgrade option and Mystery Maven program.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Freak accident last night .... just had new manicure dry and was doing some organizing and updating of my Julep box. I still had about three or four colors without Swatch Me stickers. So I put the stickers on and started swatching. I got to Drew, a hot rose pink, and I must have pulled the cap and twisted at the same time .... the glass bottle broke off square at the top of glass and hot pink polish went all over my shirt and one of my newly-manicured nails. No more Drew ... and the perfect manicure for today ruined .... no time to redo it before doctor's appt. at 9am! Be careful taking caps off, ladies!


 Yikes! You should email them about that. They'll probably send you a new one and hopefully work on any flaws in their design. Those skinny bottles are always getting knocked over by me because of their weight distribution and I always worry I'll end up cracking one.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm glad they did away with the Golden Maven boxes because they didn't offer upgrades for the whole collections when they were doing them. They may have sent more of them out than the Mystery Maven boxes, but I never received one, and it would have ended up costing me a whole lot more than fifty bucks to get everything I wanted. It may not be as exciting, but given my virtually nonexistent luck in winning things, I prefer the upgrade option and Mystery Maven program.


 even still, i'd rather see that ten to one hundred mavens win a small luxurious prize than one person get something huge. even if the golden box wasn't the upgrade but was a small pair of diamond studs or a gift card for ice cream, it would be much better imo.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Is that mobile code not working for others or is it just me?


 How do you get a mobile code? And would you mind sharing it?


----------



## kira685 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Freak accident last night .... just had new manicure dry and was doing some organizing and updating of my Julep box. I still had about three or four colors without Swatch Me stickers. So I put the stickers on and started swatching. I got to Drew, a hot rose pink, and I must have pulled the cap and twisted at the same time .... the glass bottle broke off square at the top of glass and hot pink polish went all over my shirt and one of my newly-manicured nails. No more Drew ... and the perfect manicure for today ruined .... no time to redo it before doctor's appt. at 9am! Be careful taking caps off, ladies!


 You should email them. Sometimes glass bottles are defective. I know it happens across brands, and even drugstores will replace them!


----------



## angismith (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kellerman83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is off topic, but I wish the names were something other than female names.  There's zero chance of me remembering the color I put on was Debra...


 I agree. It is so hard to remember the names. But I am starting to after my second month of having a Maven window open to review before you get your box. And talking on here helps too.


----------



## angismith (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yikes! You should email them about that. They'll probably send you a new one and hopefully work on any flaws in their design. Those skinny bottles are always getting knocked over by me because of their weight distribution and I always worry I'll end up cracking one.


 I just sent an email to customer service, Alicia. We'll see what they do. I only asked to have Drew replaced since it was part of a set.


----------



## angismith (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> even still, i'd rather see that ten to one hundred mavens win a small luxurious prize than one person get something huge. even if the golden box wasn't the upgrade but was a small pair of diamond studs or a gift card for ice cream, it would be much better imo.


 This is the first I have heard of the Golden Maven boxes. I like that idea! So much better than seeing just one person win a lot.


----------



## angismith (Jul 16, 2013)

I got my Summer Nights Mystery Box, Version 1 yesterday. I had ordered the Coco offer and they shipped together. Coco is oxblood, which is supposed to be a hot color this fall according to May Allure magazine. In my mystery box, in addition to Kyla and Monica, the two glitters, I got Lucy, a deep burgundy creme, and Ellie, a pale frosty pink. Both gorgeous. I thought Lucy and Coco were very similar, but Lucy is so dark it is nearly black. And I got my first lip gloss, Zinnia. I thought it would be as dark as the bottle, but was not and was really gorgeous and TASTED good. I had moisturizer-tasting lipstick/gloss! Meanwhile, only 5 days until the new window opens! GO, JULEP!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 16, 2013)

technically three days since it seems we get to see the collection on the 19th

... yay!

also, on the names- i find it super super easy to remember the julep ones over other brands'. i have 53 julep polishes and you can pull any one of them out and i'll know the name lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Summer Nights Mystery Box, Version 1 yesterday. I had ordered the Coco offer and they shipped together. Coco is oxblood, which is supposed to be a hot color this fall according to May Allure magazine. In my mystery box, in addition to Kyla and Monica, the two glitters, I got Lucy, a deep burgundy creme, and Ellie, a pale frosty pink. Both gorgeous. I thought Lucy and Coco were very similar, but Lucy is so dark it is nearly black. And I got my first lip gloss, Zinnia. I thought it would be as dark as the bottle, but was not and was really gorgeous and TASTED good. I had moisturizer-tasting lipstick/gloss! Meanwhile, only 5 days until the new window opens! GO, JULEP!


 I thought oxblood was last year?


----------



## angismith (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't know about oxblood last year. Just started renewing my interest in beauty products after many years of doing NOTHING because I thought ONLY my child's needs mattered. Now he is grown, and I am trying to find a new direction. I just subscribed to Allure, Ipsy, Birchbox, and Julep. Julep is far and away my favorite of the subscription programs. I have problems with my eyes which is in the process of getting corrected, so my reading is slow and the May issue of Allure was my first in a long, long time. They sent (I am wrong, it is the June issue) June and July on the same day. I am just now getting toward the end of the June issue and it has a feature article about how hot oxblood lips and nails on the Fall 2013 runways were. This was read a week after Julep ran the special on Coco for $7 for one day only, which I, of course, being the obsessive-compulsive person that I am, rapidly grabbed as soon as I received the email! I don't know when it debuted for Julep.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 16, 2013)

> I don't know about oxblood last year. Just started renewing my interest in beauty products after many years of doing NOTHING because I thought ONLY my child's needs mattered. Now he is grown, and I am trying to find a new direction. I just subscribed to Allure, Ipsy, Birchbox, and Julep. Julep is far and away my favorite of the subscription programs. I have problems with my eyes which is in the process of getting corrected, so my reading is slow and the May issue of Allure was my first in a long, long time. They sent (I am wrong, it is the June issue) June and July on the same day. I am just now getting toward the end of the June issue and it has a feature article about how hot oxblood lips and nails on the Fall 2013 runways were. This was read a week after Julep ran the special on Coco for $7 for one day only, which I, of course, being the obsessive-compulsive person that I am, rapidly grabbed as soon as I received the email! I don't know when it debuted for Julep.


 Coco was in that fabulous May 2013 collection! It was my first maven box.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> technically three days since it seems we get to see the collection on the 19th
> 
> ...


 I am exactly like you. I know all the names of all the colours of polishes I have and I think I've crossed the 100 polish mark. I even know the month they came out in and what year. I'm a little obsessed like that. But women's names are a lot easier to remember then sayings or corky play on word names like other polish brands.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 16, 2013)

&amp; to add to that I like that they are women's names because I have a hope inside of me that they will release polishes with the names of the women in my life so I can give them a polish with their name on their birthday or any other occasion. Plus I am praying they release a polish with my name..


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought oxblood was last year?


 Last years colour was Tangerine Tango


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 16, 2013)

> technically three days since it seems we get to see the collection on the 19th ... yay!


 19th or 20th?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 16, 2013)

> 19th or 20th?


 They have been posting the collection on the 19th lately, so we get to look things over before the selection window opens. There is guarantee they will do this every month, though.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 16, 2013)

> They have been posting the collection on the 19th lately, so we get to look things over before the selection window opens. There is guarantee they will do this every month, though.


 thanks


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I meant that I thought it was like the "in" color last fall.  I know the Pantone Color of the Year in 2012 was Tangerine Tango.


 ohhh hmmm, I'm not to sure about that! I guess its making a comeback if it was!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get a mobile code? And would you mind sharing it?


 Text Julep to 33733 &amp; you should receive a 50% off coupon code.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought oxblood was last year?


 http://lovejennyxoxo.blogspot.ca/2012/09/what-is-oxblood-cant-we-call-it-maroon.html

You were right! &amp; I found this blog post which is exactly what I was thinking. "What the heck is oxblood?" lol!


----------



## angismith (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://lovejennyxoxo.blogspot.ca/2012/09/what-is-oxblood-cant-we-call-it-maroon.html
> 
> You were right! &amp; I found this blog post which is exactly what I was thinking. "What the heck is oxblood?" lol!


 The Allure article was in May 2013 and was referring to nails and lips that were worn on the Fall 2013 Runway shows. Maybe the nails and lips are behind fashion?


----------



## angismith (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have been posting the collection on the 19th lately, so we get to look things over before the selection window opens. There is guarantee they will do this every month, though.


 Last month I did see the window open in the wee hours overnight on the 19th. I'll probably be sleepless again in anticipation and checking every couple of hours to see if it's open!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month I did see the window open in the wee hours overnight on the 19th. I'll probably be sleepless again in anticipation and checking every couple of hours to see if it's open!


 you don't have to wait for the window to open; usually i don't see that open til 7am eastern time.

they typically have the web page for the collection open the night before.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://lovejennyxoxo.blogspot.ca/2012/09/what-is-oxblood-cant-we-call-it-maroon.html
> 
> You were right! &amp; I found this blog post which is exactly what I was thinking. "What the heck is oxblood?" lol!


 I got Caroline in the warehouse sale and it is called a dark burgundy, but it could be an oxblood. Very pretty. Haven't worn it yet, waiting for fall.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 16, 2013)

Updates- sooo excited for August selections!!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 16, 2013)

> Oooh, I agree with the author - "Antique Ruby" sounds so much nicer. Â I'm surprised they didn't change the name to "THAT IS MAHOGANY!" after The Hunger Games came out last year.


 Oxblood is an apt name for the specific color it describes. All of the other reds listed refer to a different shade on the red-brown spectrum for me.


----------



## angismith (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Updates- sooo excited for August selections!!


 A lot of the beauty sites have been talking about nudes for summer. Does Julep have a good nude creme?


----------



## jessrose18 (Jul 16, 2013)

i started wearing spring shades in march......sick of spring/summer colors.....bring on the fall shades!!!! if julep doesnt have nice ones i have my eye on a few zoya fall colors already


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 16, 2013)

New to MUT and still learning my way around.  I mean this in a completely good way, but I can't believe you ladies are already discussing August!  I love it--it's weird how exciting this is.  Some marketing genius has completely figured out the crackpot psychology of thousands of women.  Including me, of course.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 16, 2013)

> New to MUT and still learning my way around.Â  I mean this in a completely good way, but I can't believe you ladies are already discussing August!Â  I love it--it's weird how exciting this is.Â  Some marketing genius has completely figured out the crackpot psychology of thousands of women.Â  Including me, of course.


 August box selections open on July 20th!


----------



## kellerman83 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just sent an email to customer service, Alicia. We'll see what they do. I only asked to have Drew replaced since it was part of a set.


 Interesting.  I just emailed photos of my Drew to cs.  My brush was frayed.  I wonder if there's just a problem with Drew?


----------



## kellerman83 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New to MUT and still learning my way around.  I mean this in a completely good way, but I can't believe you ladies are already discussing August!  I love it--it's weird how exciting this is.  Some marketing genius has completely figured out the crackpot psychology of thousands of women.  Including me, of course.


 I'm new to MUT and Julep and it took me two months to become sickenly obsessed.  I don't know how it happened, but Julep has a great thing going for them, for sure.  Seriously, how can I be so excited over nail polish??  Meh, who cares!  Is it the 19th / 20th yet???


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kellerman83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to MUT and Julep and it took me two months to become sickenly obsessed.  I don't know how it happened, but Julep has a great thing going for them, for sure.  Seriously, how can I be so excited over nail polish??  Meh, who cares!  Is it the 19th / 20th yet???


 Haha, exactly!


----------



## casualconcern (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kellerman83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting.  I just emailed photos of my Drew to cs.  My brush was frayed.  I wonder if there's just a problem with Drew?


 I think so. I got Drew a couple months ago, and the brush was also frayed. Julep sent out a replacement brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jul 17, 2013)

I was browsing the Julep website tonight and under the Maven Exclusive shop the Boho and Classic intro boxes have a new product in them, It is the Mint Condition Pedi CrÃ¨me. Maybe this will be a product in the August box.


----------



## ling168 (Jul 17, 2013)

sub me!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't like summer colours in general, which is what Julep has been pushing since.............January lol. Remember that neons set.

So yeah, completely over summer, bring on the fall. (Though I have to say, July was way more fall-esque than summer for me. I just didn't care much for the combos.) 

http://www.julep.com/boho-glam-intro-box-7803.html

http://www.julep.com/classic-with-a-twist-intro-box-7805.html

They are starting to introduce pricey items that aren't part of monthly boxes (like the brush for example). So who knows


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 17, 2013)

> A lot of the beauty sites have been talking about nudes for summer. Does Julep have a good nude creme?


 For a nude polish, I'm obsessed with RGB in Doll!! Julep does have a great nude selection but I don't have any of them so I can't make a referral.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was browsing the Julep website tonight and under the Maven Exclusive shop the Boho and Classic intro boxes have a new product in them, It is the Mint Condition Pedi CrÃ¨me. Maybe this will be a product in the August box.


  *I love their Instant Warming Foot Scrub so I wouldn't mind that at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I love trying out new products for my feet more than I do for my hands,face or my hair - hope that's not too weird! But I like giving myself weekly pedicures especially in the summertime!*


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oxblood is an apt name for the specific color it describes. All of the other reds listed refer to a different shade on the red-brown spectrum for me.


 hm that is a good point you bring up. When I think of Mahogany, Maroon or Crimson I think of it as being more red then brown while I suppose Oxblood is more brown then red.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 17, 2013)

I just got an e-mail advertising Julep's Freedom Polymer Topcoat.  I wonder if the fact that they're pushing it means that it will be an option in the August box?  I'm new to Julep and the Maven program, so I haven't yet built up experience of their patterns for including things they're pushing on their customers.  It just seems crazy to me that someone would pay $18 for a topcoat in their teensy little bottle, while if it was an add-on for five bucks, I'd happily give it a try.

Has anyone tried the topcoat?  I seem to recall having read some reviews in people's blogs that said it didn't work, that polish dried slowly and then smudged.  Julep, of course, maintains that it works.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an e-mail advertising Julep's Freedom Polymer Topcoat.  I wonder if the fact that they're pushing it means that it will be an option in the August box?  I'm new to Julep and the Maven program, so I haven't yet built up experience of their patterns for including things they're pushing on their customers.  It just seems crazy to me that someone would pay $18 for a topcoat in their teensy little bottle, while if it was an add-on for five bucks, I'd happily give it a try.
> 
> Has anyone tried the topcoat?  I seem to recall having read some reviews in people's blogs that said it didn't work, that polish dried slowly and then smudged.  Julep, of course, maintains that it works.


 They included it in our boxes when it first came out.  I personally really love this topcoat.  It works best if you wait a little for you polish to dry- most importantly for nail art- but using the quick dry drops have worked great for me to get it dry enough.  People want to compare it to seche vite, but even if seche works better I won't use it because of all the chemicals.  It does help my manicure last much longer than a normal topcoat, and I have found very little shrinkage, I only get it if I'm not careful about covering the whole nail.  I have been waiting for it to be an add on or in the secret store.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an e-mail advertising Julep's Freedom Polymer Topcoat.  I wonder if the fact that they're pushing it means that it will be an option in the August box?  I'm new to Julep and the Maven program, so I haven't yet built up experience of their patterns for including things they're pushing on their customers.  It just seems crazy to me that someone would pay $18 for a topcoat in their teensy little bottle, while if it was an add-on for five bucks, I'd happily give it a try.
> 
> Has anyone tried the topcoat?  I seem to recall having read some reviews in people's blogs that said it didn't work, that polish dried slowly and then smudged.  Julep, of course, maintains that it works.


 I didnt get the email, but they send a lot of emails like that.  The top coat is usually an add-on for 9.99 I think.  I do like the freedom topcoat a lot because it is super shiny but it doesnt dry as fast as Seche Vite (at least for me).


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They included it in our boxes when it first came out.  I personally really love this topcoat.  It works best if you wait a little for you polish to dry- most importantly for nail art- but using the quick dry drops have worked great for me to get it dry enough.  People want to compare it to seche vite, but even if seche works better I won't use it because of all the chemicals.  It does help my manicure last much longer than a normal topcoat, and I have found very little shrinkage, I only get it if I'm not careful about covering the whole nail.  I have been waiting for it to be an add on or in the secret store.


 Thank you!  It's good to know that some people have found that it does work.  Yes, I'd love it if it were an add-on or in the secret store--I'd definitely try it then.  Eighteen bucks?  No way.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didnt get the email, but they send a lot of emails like that.  The top coat is usually an add-on for 9.99 I think.  I do like the freedom topcoat a lot because it is super shiny but it doesnt dry as fast as Seche Vite (at least for me).


 Ah, more information!  Thanks!  I could maybe do ten bucks.


----------



## MaiteS (Jul 17, 2013)

updates


----------



## katlyne (Jul 17, 2013)

they topcoat doesn't work for me. took forever to dry and mudded up my polish.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2013)

Julep sent me an unordered quick-dry top coat when it was first launched and told me to keep it, so I tossed it in with my other top coats unopened and forgot about it. I found it the other day: It was only half full and completely unusable. I know it was completely full when I got it, and I didn't use it, so it dried out in the bottle in storage. Lesson learned: Tighten the caps when you get them if they're not sealed.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 17, 2013)

I love the freedom top coat.  It is important to wait 5-10 minutes for your polish to dry (depending on the brand's dry time) before applying it though.  You don't put it on when your nails are still wet.

I also don't bother with the whole "dries in 2 minutes under a light bulb" thing anymore either.  I did that for like the first month or two, and would always mess them up by hitting my nails on the light bulb.  If you just paint it on and sit your hands still for 5 minutes, it really does dry hard and shiny and you're good to go.  I like to paint my nails while watching TV.  It times out easily by commercials/coats of polish, and keeps me sitting my hands still.

I only have shrinkage if I don't cover the entire nail. Last time I used it I missed a tiny streak along the edge of one nail, and it caused a thin line of space between that uncovered spot and the rest of the nail.  Also, make sure you don't get it on the skin of your cuticle, because it will allow moisture under it and it will start to peel off. 

The only other top coat I have good luck with is Sally Hansen's Insta-dry in the red bottle.  It dries fast too, but the shine doesn't last as long as Julep's freedom.


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 17, 2013)

I love Sally Hansen's insta dry. I've never used the julep freedom top coat though.  I might have to add it on this month... Unless I spend all my money on other add ons.  




 I'm so impatient!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 17, 2013)

8mL for $10 is not worth it to me. There are so many other just-as-good TC options where the product-to-ratio quality is much better. I have mine (and grabbed another in a box, but I'll probably be selling that). Mreh.

Also, I know it's to protect the TC, but I hate not being able to see how much of it I have left.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Genevieve Barba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Sally Hansen's insta dry. I've never used the julep freedom top coat though.  I might have to add it on this month... Unless I spend all my money on other add ons.
> 
> ...


 The Sally Hansen is my HG top coat I have been using it for years, I try new ones but I always go back to that one.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who weighed in on the top coat question!  I'm not only new to MUT *and* Julep Maven, I'm also new to regular nail polish use (and boy am I building up one hell of a collection!), so I appreciate hearing opinions on what does and doesn't work with top coats.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Text Julep to 33733 &amp; you should receive a 50% off coupon code.


 Thanks will try it.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 17, 2013)

i'm totally in need of spoilers, as lame as that is. except you're all nutso about julep just as much as me!


----------



## angismith (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, more information!  Thanks!  I could maybe do ten bucks.


 Yes, $10 is much more reasonable for a top coat that you use with every manicure! Has anybody compared the Freedom top coat side-by-side with Seche Vite? I don't know that I am willing to give up Seche Vite for an unknown product.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks will try it.


 Sorry, I'm a little late to this party.  Can someone tell me what kind of coupon code you get if you text Julep to that number?  Is it a coupon that will work on any order from Julep, or is it just about getting started on the Maven program?  If it's workable on any order, I'll try it too!


----------



## angismith (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks to everyone who weighed in on the top coat question!  I'm not only new to MUT *and* Julep Maven, I'm also new to regular nail polish use (and boy am I building up one hell of a collection!), so I appreciate hearing opinions on what does and doesn't work with top coats.


 I am only two months old, greatbleuheron! I got the intro box in May, the June box through customer service because the Maven window had already closed, so July was my first experience as a Maven. Julep has tapped into a great marketing technique with a product that has survived the recession and is booming full speed ahead, as is my knowledge about manicures and polishes and colors and COLLECTIONS! Ha! I admit I did learn a lot from YouTube from MissJenFABULOUS's basic hand care video, and Robin Moses's videos about basic tips. I signed up for Birchbox and Ipsy at the same time as Julep. I love the subscription programs, but have decided after 3 boxes from all of them, to let my Birchbox and Ipsy subscriptions go so that I can concentrate on my manicure collection! Mostly Julep!!! This will allow me to get the add-ons every month with the money I would have spent on the other two products. I came up with nothing in three months of those two subscriptions that I fell in love with, only confirmed that I didn't like Oscar de la Renta's Something Blue which I really wanted to love. I got my first Mystery Box this month from July. I have hit the Secret Store both in June and July, I have ordered several "special" one day onlies ads from Julep, I hit the Warehouse Sale in June. So Julep goodies FAR OUT RANK the other programs. There is no comparison! I read that lipstick is used as a measurement of government evaluations of consumer spending because lipstick survived previous hard financial times. It has not done as well this time, but I think the secret is that nail polish has taken it's place as the one luxury item that women of all financial situations is still willing to find the money to buy. It transcends all age groups and finances.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 17, 2013)

i saw in self or women's health that polish is one of the few things to have seen an increase in purchasing


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2013)

> i saw in self or women's health that polish is one of the few things to have seen an increase in purchasing


 Historically, lipstick used to be the big recession-proof product. I'm not surprised that it's changed to nail polish now for several reasons I need to type out on my laptop instead of peck out on my phone.


----------



## angismith (Jul 17, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Historically, lipstick used to be the big recession-proof product. I'm not surprised that it's changed to nail polish now for several reasons I need to type out on my laptop instead of peck out on my phone.


Meaganola, I gave up trying to type on a smartphone .... except when I am waiting in doctor's offices or something like that. If I'm not bored to death, whatever I have to say can usually wait until I get back home to my laptop!


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i saw in self or women's health that polish is one of the few things to have seen an increase in purchasing


I think my purchasing alone could account for those stats.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Historically, lipstick used to be the big recession-proof product. I'm not surprised that it's changed to nail polish now for several reasons I need to type out on my laptop instead of peck out on my phone.


 Yep. I'm not sure what your reasons are, but I think one of the really valid reasons is that the average price of lipstick has become more expensive than the average price of nail polish. In drugstores, the "average" polish is under $5, while the average lipstick is probably between $7-10. That has to be a huge contributing factor, more than anything else.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am only two months old, greatbleuheron! I got the intro box in May, the June box through customer service because the Maven window had already closed, so July was my first experience as a Maven. Julep has tapped into a great marketing technique with a product that has survived the recession and is booming full speed ahead, as is my knowledge about manicures and polishes and colors and COLLECTIONS! Ha! I admit I did learn a lot from YouTube from MissJenFABULOUS's basic hand care video, and Robin Moses's videos about basic tips. I signed up for Birchbox and Ipsy at the same time as Julep. I love the subscription programs, but have decided after 3 boxes from all of them, to let my Birchbox and Ipsy subscriptions go so that I can concentrate on my manicure collection! Mostly Julep!!! This will allow me to get the add-ons every month with the money I would have spent on the other two products. I came up with nothing in three months of those two subscriptions that I fell in love with, only confirmed that I didn't like Oscar de la Renta's Something Blue which I really wanted to love. I got my first Mystery Box this month from July. I have hit the Secret Store both in June and July, I have ordered several "special" one day onlies ads from Julep, I hit the Warehouse Sale in June. So Julep goodies FAR OUT RANK the other programs. There is no comparison! I read that lipstick is used as a measurement of government evaluations of consumer spending because lipstick survived previous hard financial times. It has not done as well this time, but I think the secret is that nail polish has taken it's place as the one luxury item that women of all financial situations is still willing to find the money to buy. It transcends all age groups and finances.


 Hi angismith!  You and I are piling up Julep polishes at an alarming rate!  I got the intro box in June, and my first real Maven box at the end of June/beginning of July.  But all of this was initiating by seeing some random internet stranger's link to the warehouse sale, where I did major damage. 

You make a good point that these smaller make-up items are fairly recession proof.  Personally, I'd rather buy lots of nail polish than lots of lipstick, since I generally know what lipstick I like and don't want to experiment in ways that make my face look nasty!  Meanwhile, you can go hog wild with all kinds of different nail polish colors and all that might go wrong is that your nails get a little bit stained.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 17, 2013)

Haha, and now I'm ridiculously happy that I finally have my first heart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi angismith!  You and I are piling up Julep polishes at an alarming rate!  I got the intro box in June, and my first real Maven box at the end of June/beginning of July.  But all of this was initiating by seeing some random internet stranger's link to the warehouse sale, where I did major damage.
> 
> You make a good point that these smaller make-up items are fairly recession proof.  Personally, I'd rather buy lots of nail polish than lots of lipstick, since I generally know what lipstick I like and don't want to experiment in ways that make my face look nasty!  Meanwhile, you can go hog wild with all kinds of different nail polish colors and all that might go wrong is that your nails get a little bit stained.


 Exactly! I am very picky about my lipstick (still haven't found my favorite yet though). How we feel about our beauty is interwined with our self-image and lipstick is part of that. But like you say, what can go wrong with your nails but a little bit stained? Gel polishes are, however, another story for another day. I like the freedom to do a basic manicure or an intricate nail art. And if you screw up buying the wrong color for you ... well, there's usually someone - a mother, sister, niece, BFF, church member, teenagers - that would be happy to take it off your hands, so to speak!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 17, 2013)

My friend just signed up for the intro boho glam box and is getting the picture below. I don't ever remember this cream. Maybe it's in the August box? Or perhaps just a new addition...its not on sale individually on the site.


----------



## angismith (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My friend just signed up for the intro boho glam box and is getting the picture below. I don't ever remember this cream. Maybe it's in the August box? Or perhaps just a new addition...its not on sale individually on the site.


 I think you may be the first to break the first of the August surprises, Alicia! Mint Condition along with that beautiful mint polish .... and the blue matches the packaging. I did notice during the Summer Days/Summer Nights, that everyone got Glycolic Hand Scrub in updated packaging. It has been available on the site, but marketed in black and white tube. Ooooh, I can feel the excitement building. Am I going to upgrade to everything? I thought I never would, BUT ... you know the saying .... NEVER say NEVER!


----------



## angismith (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, and now I'm ridiculously happy that I finally have my first heart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was the same way when I got mine, LOL! Silly, isn't it, how the tiniest things can just make our DAY!


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 17, 2013)

​I just can't resist the Julep sales and specials. Today was an especially bad medical day. it took three tries to get my IV in and I had to drink the three huge bottles of disgusting barium stuff. I guess it's time for more nail polish. Btw Angie.HowI did that medical appointment with the messed up nail polish go?


----------



## angismith (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just can't resist the Julep sales and specials. Today was an especially bad medical day. it took three tries to get my IV in and I had to drink the three huge bottles of disgusting barium stuff. I guess it's time for more nail polish.
> 
> Btw Angie. I did that medical appointment with the messed up nail polish go?


 Are you talking about when the bottle of Drew broke on me Sunday night? I got all the Drew cleaned up except on my index finger. No one even noticed. I worried for nothing! I contacted Customer Service and they are shipping me a new bottle of Drew! How cool is that?!

Try to hang on until Friday night/Saturday morning before you buy any more polish! The Maven window will be open .... and the decisions will have to be made! Do we stay strong? Or cave ...... anybody know if you can use partial Jules/partial payment to pay for an upgrade?


----------



## kira685 (Jul 17, 2013)

I can see them accidentally letting us see the boxes early, but I really don't think an intro box would have a brand new product that hasn't been in a maven box yet.. but a pedi cream is totally appropriate for August imo so who knows!


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes. I meant that day with the Drew debacle. Glad CS are taking care of the problem for you. I saw that blue in the boho glam intro box. I hope that it Will be available for us to purchase. It is gorgeous.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 17, 2013)

the blue is marion and the green is courteney; they're both much, much older shades. i heard the product might be in the august box from people discussing it on FB but those shades are definitely not new. it would annoy me that the intro boxes contain the new product, although i don't really have a reason other than knowing people could have bought it several days ago with the free box code and not continue on as a maven... mavens are supposedly the first to have new items from julep.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 17, 2013)

i really need spoilers. like that one time when they put the june collection image up on their youtube page and it served as unconfirmed since there was no real way of telling if they were new or older shades outside of speculation.

illl be stalking this link http://www.julep.com/AUGUST-MAVEN until it's up and running (it's always the link for the collection, whenever they have it running)


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you talking about when the bottle of Drew broke on me Sunday night? I got all the Drew cleaned up except on my index finger. No one even noticed. I worried for nothing! I contacted Customer Service and they are shipping me a new bottle of Drew! How cool is that?!
> 
> Try to hang on until Friday night/Saturday morning before you buy any more polish! The Maven window will be open .... and the decisions will have to be made! Do we stay strong? Or cave ...... anybody know if you can use partial Jules/partial payment to pay for an upgrade?


 I'm pretty sure you can't make a partial payment with your Jules (if I understood your question).  I tried that last month, when I had only accumulated a small number of Jules, and it didn't work.  I think if you want to upgrade from the $20 box to the $55 total upgrade, you need 3500 jules (since a jule appears to equal a penny).


----------



## angismith (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i really need spoilers. like that one time when they put the june collection image up on their youtube page and it served as unconfirmed since there was no real way of telling if they were new or older shades outside of speculation.
> 
> illl be stalking this link http://www.julep.com/AUGUST-MAVEN until it's up and running (it's always the link for the collection, whenever they have it running)


 Thanks for sharing that link....now WE ALL can stalk it!


----------



## carabeth87 (Jul 17, 2013)

I know that on Pinterest they had emerald and wrote sneak peak on it last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsBS (Jul 17, 2013)

Emerald is the color of the year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would like some emerald nail polish!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 17, 2013)

what about angela and angelina? both are very recent.. as is esmeralda

also, the emerald board on their pinterest is more forest/hunter green than the pantone, color-of-the-year-determined shade of emerald. i really really love those an iota more than the pantone shade but still.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 18, 2013)

It doesn't seem very likely to me that the new foot cream would be the product for August. They already have a foot cream and August is supposed to be a special month so I'm just guessing it will be something new and more exciting than foot cream. That's just my guess tho!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 18, 2013)

I've heard a lot of talk about Bondi. This Julep August box has to be out of this world almost to keep a lot of mavens subscribing. 

On that though an out of this world space theme would be kind of cool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 18, 2013)

how awesome would a fall nyc box be? a bordeaux and nude for the upper east side, creme mustard and metallic orange for soho, a medium and cool-toned leaning metallic foresty green and rusty creme with glitter for brooklyn, a white black cream glitter for queens, gray pink duochrome shimmer and dark chocolate creme shimmer (like faye but a little less warm and way darker) for manhattan.. i could go on if i had more time. and wanted to sound crazier than i do.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 18, 2013)

> how awesome would a fall nyc box be? a bordeaux and nude for the upper east side, creme mustard and metallic orange for soho, a medium and cool-toned leaning metallic foresty green and rusty creme with glitter for brooklyn, a white black cream glitter for queens, gray pink duochrome shimmer and dark chocolate creme shimmer (like faye but a little less warm and way darker) for manhattan.. i could go on if i had more time. and wanted to sound crazier than i do.


 â¤â¤â¤â¤â¤


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how awesome would a fall nyc box be? a bordeaux and nude for the upper east side, creme mustard and metallic orange for soho, a medium and cool-toned leaning metallic foresty green and rusty creme with glitter for brooklyn, a white black cream glitter for queens, gray pink duochrome shimmer and dark chocolate creme shimmer (like faye but a little less warm and way darker) for manhattan.. i could go on if i had more time. and wanted to sound crazier than i do.


 This sounds lovely. Sounds very sophisticated which I like very much!

1 more sleep!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, $10 is much more reasonable for a top coat that you use with every manicure! Has anybody compared the Freedom top coat side-by-side with Seche Vite? I don't know that I am willing to give up Seche Vite for an unknown product.


I prefer the Freedom top coat over Seche Vite.  I haven't had the same shrinkage problems and I've found the wear and shine to be comparable.

I'm about halfway through my first bottle of the Freedom top coat, and it is starting to thicken up.  I had the same problem with Seche Vite.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I prefer the Freedom top coat over Seche Vite.  I haven't had the same shrinkage problems and I've found the wear and shine to be comparable.
> ...


 Thanks, this is very helpful.  I may order a bottle of the Freedom TC if there's a tolerable deal on offer.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how awesome would a fall nyc box be? a bordeaux and nude for the upper east side, creme mustard and metallic orange for soho, a medium and cool-toned leaning metallic foresty green and rusty creme with glitter for brooklyn, a white black cream glitter for queens, gray pink duochrome shimmer and dark chocolate creme shimmer (like faye but a little less warm and way darker) for manhattan.. i could go on if i had more time. and wanted to sound crazier than i do.


 I would love a NYC box!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 18, 2013)

They've been doing a lot of destination boxes so who knows it could be totally possible!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 18, 2013)

They also posted a picture of them in NYC on Instagram. So its totally possible! Although I don't know if they would do two cities back to back?


----------



## angismith (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, this is very helpful.  I may order a bottle of the Freedom TC if there's a tolerable deal on offer.


 I'm still on the fence. At least Seche Vite lets you know it is going to thicken up and sells Restore alongside the top coat.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, this is very helpful.  I may order a bottle of the Freedom TC if there's a tolerable deal on offer.


I like it, although I wouldn't pay the full price for it either.  Julep's prices are way over inflated, IMO.


----------



## angismith (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the blue is marion and the green is courteney; they're both much, much older shades. i heard the product might be in the august box from people discussing it on FB but those shades are definitely not new. it would annoy me that the intro boxes contain the new product, although i don't really have a reason other than knowing people could have bought it several days ago with the free box code and not continue on as a maven... mavens are supposedly the first to have new items from julep.


 I didn't realize we got the new items first. Another nice touch by Julep marketing.


----------



## angismith (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like it, although I wouldn't pay the full price for it either.  Julep's prices are way over inflated, IMO.


 I agree that some things are, but if you are a Maven, the price is just about right. And if you wait until the Secret Store and catch some of the other specials during the month, they are really better prices than some other brands that aren't as nice in quality.


----------



## angismith (Jul 18, 2013)

Waiting for tomorrow night ... hoping to get a sneak peek of the August collection! What do you think of when someone says August? In Tennessee, it's back-to-school time. For a lot of people though, it's when they take their summer vacation. Could the August collection be vacations? Have you seen the ad for Julep colors based on where you are going for vacation?


----------



## angismith (Jul 18, 2013)

Has everyone seen the update that Julep's Freedom Top Coat is going to be on HSN tomorrow night?


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 18, 2013)

ahhh!!! had a seriously rough day- freaking need spoilers.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waiting for tomorrow night ... hoping to get a sneak peek of the August collection! What do you think of when someone says August? In Tennessee, it's back-to-school time. For a lot of people though, it's when they take their summer vacation. Could the August collection be vacations? Have you seen the ad for Julep colors based on where you are going for vacation?


 I like this question!  August for me is dark summer colors, rather than the pastels of spring and June.  Olive, black, eggplant, ripe tomato--ripe produce and heat-burnished vegetation.


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 18, 2013)

In Connecticut with school just out on June 23, August means the real summer is here. We always think of the dog days and the heat waves and being able to swim outside at night. It's still full summer for us and I love it. Maybe Julep will continue to do a summer collection for our August dog days. Surfs up anyone.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 18, 2013)

> In Connecticut with school just out on June 23, August means the real summer is here. We always think of the dog days and the heat waves and being able to swim outside at night. It's still full summer for us and I love it. Maybe Julep will continue to do a summer collection for our August dog days. Surfs up anyone.


 In CT for us it also means back to school. it is a huge vacation month for us though.


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess it depends on the town. How many hours do We have to wait for info??? I can't wait.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waiting for tomorrow night ... hoping to get a sneak peek of the August collection! What do you think of when someone says August? In Tennessee, it's back-to-school time. For a lot of people though, it's when they take their summer vacation. Could the August collection be vacations? Have you seen the ad for Julep colors based on where you are going for vacation?


I think of August as the last month of Summer and my last chance to enjoy it. I don't associate it with Fall at all other than fall fashion shows up on the shelves...no one wears fall stuff here until mid to late September though. I really want to like the whole collection this month, the colors and beauty products. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## casualconcern (Jul 19, 2013)

Can't wait for (hopefully) the sneak preview tomorrow night... when I think of August, I think about farmer's markets, and the vibrant colors of all the veggies.

I'm not even sure what kinds of colors I'm hoping for, but just hope it's not full of colors too close to other months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Jul 19, 2013)

Has everyone worn all of the colors you received in July already??? Tell us what looked best on you! I haven't, but my favorite unexpected combination was Adele and Angela. Looking forward to a "French manicure" today with Kyla and Monica!


----------



## autopilot (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm wearing Monica right now, at the request of my coworker who loved it in the bottle.

It's still a little sheer at two coats, and I did find it very gloopy. The finish is a little bumpy due to all the glitter but a couple of coats of topcoat smoothed it out. I feel very girly today with my bright pink nails!

Photo TBA.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 19, 2013)

> Has everyone worn all of the colors you received in July already??? Tell us what looked best on you! I haven't, but my favorite unexpected combination was Adele and Angela. Looking forward to a "French manicure" today with Kyla and Monica!


 I've worn Faye &amp; Nadia with Adele &amp; they were gorgeous! I've also worn Angela, which was pretty also. I didn't have any application issues with any of them. If you think Nadia may be a little off for your skin tone, definitely put Adele on top. It really warms it up nicely!


----------



## angismith (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Monica right now, at the request of my coworker who loved it in the bottle.
> 
> ...


 PRETTY!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 19, 2013)

This is my first post on here. Just saw on Julep's Facebook page that they just put a "Sneak Peek" of their new product. It is called DOUBLESTEP... Foot Treatment &amp; Friction Stick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 19, 2013)

meh. i would've liked the foot cream better. i probably won't skip depending on the polishes, but it doesn't entice me at all, even as a runner/high heel wear. it could of course be like last month where there were two items and maybe this will be like the salt spray, the secondary product, not the primary one like the body oil. actually, at first, it looked like it might be a solid makeup primer (like benefit's new one) and i was super excited for a split second before the huge let down.

i'm totally bored with this. what about you?

if you're running around in heels, these items just don't work. i get if you have super dry cracked feet, this is great for sealing in moisture.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 19, 2013)

The DOUBLESTEP Foot Treatment &amp; Friction Stick is great for runners and high heel lovers. Vitamin E and Shea Butter treats rough and dry skin. Chili pepper oil stimulates circulation and invisible formula prevents blisters. Just got my first Intro Boho Glam box last month with two nail polish add-ons. I have about every color that OPI has made, but just loved the idea of getting something like this every month. So excited to see what is coming out for August. Already addicted!!!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just a thought, won't this make your feet slippery? Or at least a bit moist. Do you apply it before you slip into your heels/running shoes or after you are done wearing shoes &amp; have your feet up &amp; are relaxing?

Either ways, I just have a feeling like you're going to have to put on socks when you apply something like this. &amp; if you're wearing socks and then exercising your feet sweat so doesn't that defeat the purpose? 

I love Julep's foot products so I'm actually kinda excited. My mom has really bad cracks on her feet and the Best Pedi Prep and the foot file have really helped heal her cracks.


----------



## PsyDivaES (Jul 19, 2013)

> meh. i would've liked the foot cream better. i probably won't skip depending on the polishes, but it doesn't entice me at all, even as a runner/high heel wear. it could of course be like last month where there were two items and maybe this will be like the salt spray, the secondary product, not the primary one like the body oil.


 I'm with you. Was surprised to see so many people excited for this product on the FB page. Maybe they know something I don't know.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a thought, won't this make your feet slippery? Or at least a bit moist. Do you apply it before you slip into your heels/running shoes or after you are done wearing shoes &amp; have your feet up &amp; are relaxing?
> 
> ...


 this is a good point since it doesn't make sense that this type of product can be both a perfect slip-proof item (blisters in high heels can only be prevented if your foot isn't rubbing up and down in them). then, anti-friction items for runner's chaffing on feet/thighs/underarms/nipples/etc is meant to be ultra slippery because chaffing is caused by rubbing. you can't prevent bodily rubbing but again, feet blisters are specifically caused by every step you take, your toes squeezing in and out of the toe box of the heel/skin pushing and pulling against the straps. two different causes, two different products? this julep item sounds like a moisturizing item that seals in moisture simultaneously like a layer of vaseline. i have no doubt it's great at that function but for some reason it just annoys me a lot when companies pretend anything lessens the pain of high heels. love them but they're pure torture devices.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 19, 2013)

I used to buy an anti-friction balm from DSW but they stopped carrying it. It was amazing and literally stopped friction from occurring so you couldn't get blisters from shoes (I only used it for high heels so I can't speak to the runners part). If wearing high heels for 8-10 hours is something you like to do, then this would be a cool product, but I think that market is kind of small lol. The one I used to buy was about $4 so I won't be too enthused to see this as the main product in our boxes.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah I haven't found anything to make wearing heels bare-able. Whoever said alcohol numbs the pain lied.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Just a thought, won't this make your feet slippery? Or at least a bit moist. Do you apply it before you slip into your heels/running shoes or after you are done wearing shoes &amp; have your feet up &amp; are relaxing? Either ways, I just have a feeling like you're going to have to put on socks when you apply something like this. &amp; if you're wearing socks and then exercising your feet sweat so doesn't that defeat the purpose?Â  I love Julep's foot products so I'm actually kinda excited. My mom has really bad cracks on her feet and the Best Pedi Prep and the foot file have really helped heal her cracks.


 I was thinking the same thing. Never tried anything like it before and honestly not really excited about it. How does everyone make their decisions about what box they get? I want to see a sneak peek of the nail polish colors!!! Really hoping the boxes have some transitions into Fall colors. I am a little done with Summer.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I haven't found anything to make wearing heels bare-able. Whoever said alcohol numbs the pain lied.


 lol okay only substantial amounts do, but mostly because you'll need to sit down.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 19, 2013)

I already have Band-Aid brand Friction Block, which is a semi-solid stick you rub on your feet anywhere your shoes are chafing.  It works great and it's super-cheap.  This is NOT the kind of product I want to spend big bucks for from Julep, when I have a drugstore cheapo version that works perfectly.  I look to Julep for a bit of glamor, not for workhorse near-medical-grade products. 

Seriously, it makes sense to me that the version I have is a Band-Aid brand product, because it's like a liquid Band-Aid for preventing blisters.  I wouldn't want to buy band-aids from Julep either.


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 19, 2013)

Question for you ladies: I am looking for a new nail file. I know the glass ones are the best, but I don't know where to buy one! I was thinking of getting one from Julep - but the reviews online aren't the best. Any recommendations?


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 19, 2013)

On a less rant-y note (less rant-y than my views on Julep's friction-blocking stick), I've been thinking a bit about the earlier question about what polishes and Maven boxes Julep might make next. 

I really wish they'd do some indie-style polishes.  Something with hexes and/or matte sprinkles in it.  I love the look of many of the indie polishes I've seen, but I haven't bought any yet, mostly because it seems as though every place that sells them requires you to pay for shipping, which I hate to do.  If Julep did that style in a Maven box, there's no way I'd pass on that month.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Monica right now, at the request of my coworker who loved it in the bottle.
> 
> ...


 Wow, your nails look so great.  Love that color.



> Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my first post on here. Just saw on Julep's Facebook page that they just put a "Sneak Peek" of their new product. It is called DOUBLESTEP... Foot Treatment &amp; Friction Stick.


  Not too excited for this product.  Would rather see the Mint pedi cream that is in the Intro boxes in our Maven boxes.  But oh well, too excited for the August nail colors!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 19, 2013)

This is a pretty blah product for the anniversary box. Hoping for nice polishes!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes I would love to get my hands on the Mint pedi cream as well!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Genevieve Barba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for you ladies: I am looking for a new nail file. I know the glass ones are the best, but I don't know where to buy one! I was thinking of getting one from Julep - but the reviews online aren't the best. Any recommendations?


My mom uses the glass file from Julep and she has no problem with it. I use the emmery board one from Julep and I quite like it.

My sister has a Revlon one from Sally's that she really likes but that's about it. A few ladies at my work uses the glass files from AVON!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 19, 2013)

I wish Julep gave us future product samples in our boxes that way we could decide if we want to get it in the next month's box or not. Or if they have a few options we can choose what product we want in our box.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 19, 2013)

Also a few ladies posted that Julep should make perfumes on their FB page a while back. What do you ladies think about this?


----------



## PsyDivaES (Jul 19, 2013)

> I used to buy an anti-friction balm from DSW but they stopped carrying it. It was amazing and literally stopped friction from occurring so you couldn't get blisters from shoes (I only used it for high heels so I can't speak to the runners part). If wearing high heels for 8-10 hours is something you like to do, then this would be a cool product, but I think that market is kind of small lol. The one I used to buy was about $4 so I won't be too enthused to see this as the main product in our boxes.


 Clicked the link they sent in the preview e-mail and this product is retailing (maven price) for $17.60! You could by four of the DSW sticks for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 19, 2013)

> I already have Band-Aid brand Friction Block, which is a semi-solid stick you rub on your feet anywhere your shoes are chafing.Â  It works great and it's super-cheap.Â  This is NOT the kind of product I want to spend big bucks for from Julep, when I have a drugstore cheapo version that works perfectly.Â  I look to Julep for a bit of glamor, not for workhorse near-medical-grade products.Â  Seriously, it makes sense to me that the version I have is a Band-Aid brand product, because it's like a liquid Band-Aid for preventing blisters.Â  I wouldn't want to buy band-aids from Julep either.


 I am completely with you on this one. I am a mom to 3 children of my own and my husband has 2. I want to feel PAMPERED!!!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Also a few ladies posted that Julep should make perfumes on their FB page a while back. What do you ladies think about this?


 I would love it if they would make a rollerball perfume. Absolutely love my rollerball cuticle oil because I can just throw it in my bag and go. It is so easy to put on really quick and I like the scent of it. I would never pay full price for it though, but they really got the packaging on this right. Maybe they could put together a fun quiz for us to take to figure out what kind of scent we would like too.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love it if they would make a rollerball perfume. Absolutely love my rollerball cuticle oil because I can just throw it in my bag and go. It is so easy to put on really quick and I like the scent of it. I would never pay full price for it though, but they really got the packaging on this right. Maybe they could put together a fun quiz for us to take to figure out what kind of scent we would like too.


 Also if they came out with a few different fragrances they could send out tiny samples in one of our monthly boxes and then in the next month we could pick which full size perfume we wanted to receive. That would be so totally ideal!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Also if they came out with a few different fragrances they could send out tiny samples in one of our monthly boxes and then in the next month we could pick which full size perfume we wanted to receive. That would be so totally ideal!


 That would be great too so we wouldn't get stuck with a full size perfume that we didn't like. I don't know about you, but it usually takes one sniff to completely rule out most perfumes.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol okay only substantial amounts do, but mostly because you'll need to sit down.


 or you're just so drunk that you take your heels off and don't care!


----------



## LinaMingo (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't know how true this is, and since I can't post a link, I will post the pick...idk if it's part of August or just new in general....wish I had more info..







*What It Is:* Two benefits in one simple step. This no-mess shea butter treatment is infused with vitamin E to nourish and chili pepper oil to stimulate circulation.
*What It Does:* Our unique formula creates a barrier between your feet and shoes to reduce friction and stomp out blisters.
*How To Use:* Glide over feet to moisturize. Apply to friction points as needed to prevent blisters. - See more at: http://www.stacyssavings.com/2013/07/julep-maven-august-box-sneak-peek/#sthash.yRpXZvxB.dpuf'&gt;http://www.stacyssavings.com/2013/07/julep-maven-august-box-sneak-peek/#sthash.yRpXZvxB.dpuf'&gt;http://www.stacyssavings.com/2013/07/julep-maven-august-box-sneak-peek/#sthash.yRpXZvxB.dpuf
 
 
*HOT* Posts


 Bespoke Post Box Of Awesome Cue Box Review!
This is a sponsored post.  I was provided a Bespoke Post Box of Awesome Cue Box to facilitate my review.  I was not obligated to ... Read More
123
Smooth Slider
Jul 19, 2013
Julep Maven August Box Sneak Peek! By Stacy Â· Leave a Comment
Itâ€™s too late to become a Maven in time for the August box, but Julep released a sneak peek of the product included in the new boxes!

The DoubleStep Foot Treatment &amp; Friction Stick!





Julep says:



> *What It Is:* Two benefits in one simple step. This no-mess shea butter treatment is infused with vitamin E to nourish and chili pepper oil to stimulate circulation.
> *What It Does:* Our unique formula creates a barrier between your feet and shoes to reduce friction and stomp out blisters.
> *How To Use:* Glide over feet to moisturize. Apply to friction points as needed to prevent blisters.


 - See more at: http://www.stacyssavings.com/2013/07/julep-maven-august-box-sneak-peek/#sthash.yRpXZvxB.dpuf 
*[SIZE=12pt]What It Is:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] Two benefits in one simple step. This no-mess shea butter treatment is infused with vitamin E to nourish and chili pepper oil to stimulate circulation.
*What It Does:* Our unique formula creates a barrier between your feet and shoes to reduce friction and stomp out blisters.
*How To Use:* Glide over feet to moisturize. Apply to friction points as needed to prevent blisters. [/SIZE]
*What It Is:* Two benefits in one simple step. This no-mess shea butter treatment is infused with vitamin E to nourish and chili pepper oil to stimulate circulation.
*What It Does:* Our unique formula creates a barrier between your feet and shoes to reduce friction and stomp out blisters.
*How To Use:* Glide over feet to moisturize. Apply to friction points as needed to prevent blisters. - See more at: http://www.stacyssavings.com/2013/07/julep-maven-august-box-sneak-peek/#sthash.yRpXZvxB.dpuf


----------



## LinaMingo (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how true this is, and since I can't post a link, I will post the pick...idk if it's part of August or just new in general....wish I had more info..
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jul 19, 2013)

Meh. Unless the colors knock my socks off, another skip month for me.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Genevieve Barba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for you ladies: I am looking for a new nail file. I know the glass ones are the best, but I don't know where to buy one! I was thinking of getting one from Julep - but the reviews online aren't the best. Any recommendations?


 sephora sells them for about $8-$10 or so and they work very well...i have thin nails and these are the only kind i can use


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 19, 2013)

> Also if they came out with a few different fragrances they could send out tiny samples in one of our monthly boxes and then in the next month we could pick which full size perfume we wanted to receive. That would be so totally ideal!


 I would love that!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would be great too so we wouldn't get stuck with a full size perfume that we didn't like. I don't know about you, but it usually takes one sniff to completely rule out most perfumes.


 or fall in love with! For some strange reason I have a ton of sample size perfumes so I just use that everyday instead of buying a full size bottle. This way I usually have a different fragrance on everyday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> saves me a lot of money this way!


----------



## angismith (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The DOUBLESTEP Foot Treatment &amp; Friction Stick is great for runners and high heel lovers. Vitamin E and Shea Butter treats rough and dry skin. Chili pepper oil stimulates circulation and invisible formula prevents blisters.
> 
> Just got my first Intro Boho Glam box last month with two nail polish add-ons. I have about every color that OPI has made, but just loved the idea of getting something like this every month. So excited to see what is coming out for August. Already addicted!!!


 It doesn't take but two months until you are a thorough junkie! We're all waiting to see a sneak of the August colors today ...... on an hour-by-hour countdown now instead of day-by-day! I'm killing time working on my hands and starting a new manicure.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would be great too so we wouldn't get stuck with a full size perfume that we didn't like. I don't know about you, but it usually takes one sniff to completely rule out most perfumes.


 or fall in love with! For some strange reason I have a ton of sample size perfumes so I just use that everyday instead of buying a full size bottle. This way I usually have a different fragrance on everyday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> saves me a lot of money this way!


----------



## angismith (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a thought, won't this make your feet slippery? Or at least a bit moist. Do you apply it before you slip into your heels/running shoes or after you are done wearing shoes &amp; have your feet up &amp; are relaxing?
> 
> ...


 I'm wondering how the chili pepper oil will go over on my neuropathic diabetic feet?


----------



## LinaMingo (Jul 19, 2013)

eek didn't see that previous post.  guess I did not discover anything new


----------



## angismith (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Never tried anything like it before and honestly not really excited about it. How does everyone make their decisions about what box they get? I want to see a sneak peek of the nail polish colors!!! Really hoping the boxes have some transitions into Fall colors. I am a little done with Summer.


 Officially you will get a message from Julep that the Maven Window is open. It is open from the 20th-24th. During this time, you make decisions as to whether to get YOUR style box or another style box or switch styles just for that month or get everything. Plus, they have add-ons for a reasonable rate that you can - as the name says, add on - to your order. Then, if you get that month's box, the Secret Store opens on the Julep website for the first 72 hours of the month with great deals on other colors and sets and products.

Hope I am not repeating anyone else that has already answered this question.


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 19, 2013)

> I already have Band-Aid brand Friction Block, which is a semi-solid stick you rub on your feet anywhere your shoes are chafing.Â  It works great and it's super-cheap.Â  This is NOT the kind of product I want to spend big bucks for from Julep, when I have a drugstore cheapo version that works perfectly.Â  I look to Julep for a bit of glamor, not for workhorse near-medical-grade products.Â  Seriously, it makes sense to me that the version I have is a Band-Aid brand product, because it's like a liquid Band-Aid for preventing blisters.Â  I wouldn't want to buy band-aids from Julep either.


 I use that Bandaid anti friction block. It's in a tiny blue case and cost me $8 at CVS. It works but its no fun.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use that Bandaid anti friction block. It's in a tiny blue case and cost me $8 at CVS. It works but its no fun.


 I got mine a year or two ago for something like $6 for two.  A very quick look around the internet shows that drugstore.com has them at 1 for 5.99 right now.  Not as cheap as I paid, but still a hell of a lot better than $17-something or whatever Julep is going to charge.

I agree with you that it's no fun, but for the life of me I don't see how Julep's version of it will be any fun either.  Sure it's got chili pepper oil in it, but that doesn't sound like a load of fun to me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Genevieve Barba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for you ladies: I am looking for a new nail file. I know the glass ones are the best, but I don't know where to buy one! I was thinking of getting one from Julep - but the reviews online aren't the best. Any recommendations?


 I have an OPI crystal nail file and I LOVE it! But you have to be careful or you will take away more than you meant too. I haven't tried the Julep crystal file, but plan to with my next order. ALL that said, though, I still reach for my Tweezerman large padded emery board at times.


----------



## angismith (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also a few ladies posted that Julep should make perfumes on their FB page a while back. What do you ladies think about this?


 I think they should PERFECT what they are best at before expanding into other beauty products!


----------



## angismith (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is a pretty blah product for the anniversary box. Hoping for nice polishes!


 Maybe the anniversary will be celebrated in the Mystery Box for August?


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Officially you will get a message from Julep that the Maven Window is open. It is open from the 20th-24th. During this time, you make decisions as to whether to get YOUR style box or another style box or switch styles just for that month or get everything. Plus, they have add-ons for a reasonable rate that you can - as the name says, add on - to your order. Then, if you get that month's box, the Secret Store opens on the Julep website for the first 72 hours of the month with great deals on other colors and sets and products. Hope I am not repeating anyone else that has already answered this question.


 Thank you so much. Never heard about the Secret Store before. So excited. Hoping Oscar is back in stock soon. I knew I should have ordered it instead of adding it to my wishlist. Wanted it for the Fall.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.polishjinx.blogspot.ca/2013/02/julep-maven-sneak-peek.html

I remember this being posted way back in February! Who knows, maybe this could finally be the month they are released in our boxes?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 19, 2013)

> http://www.polishjinx.blogspot.ca/2013/02/julep-maven-sneak-peek.html I remember this being posted way back in February! Who knows, maybe this could finally be the month they are released in our boxes?


 I doubt it since they were in the warehouse sale on clearance.


----------



## angismith (Jul 19, 2013)

Just found out from reading the Julep FB page that we are supposed to get Jules on our birthday. June was my first Maven month and also my birthday month and I didn't get Jules. You are supposed to contact them at [email protected] if you didn't receive yours.


----------



## LinaMingo (Jul 19, 2013)

> Just found out from reading the Julep FB page that we are supposed to get Jules on our birthday. June was my first Maven month and also my birthday month and I didn't get Jules. You are supposed to contact them at [email protected] if you didn't receive yours.


 The same thing happened to me and it was bc I did not have my bd listed in my profile. I emailed them and they gave to me with no problems. Their cs is usually on the ball.


----------



## angismith (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, between the Mint Condition pedicure cream and the DoubleStep product, I'm betting everyone that this month's focus will be pedicures. Since I don't do pedicures .... what are some popular mid-summer pedicure colors for all you people lucky enough to show off your feet????


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 19, 2013)

From my understanding, according to one of you guys, are we supposed to get spoiler on July 20th? which is Saturday. Will it happen or do we have to wait until Monday? Sorry I'm still new to Julep and been with them since April.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm a runner and I use Bodyglide for all my parts of my body and feet.  Don't need an overpriced friction stick.  Unless the colors are amazeballs, this will be another skip.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2013)

> From my understanding, according to one of you guys, are we supposed to get spoiler on July 20th? which is Saturday. Will it happen or do we have to wait until Monday? Sorry I'm still new to Julep and been with them since April.


 We get our box picks (so not a sneak peek. The whole shebang) on the 20th of each month (at around 6am-ish Pacific time, if I recall correctly), whether it's the weekend or not.


----------



## angismith (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't forget to tune into TONIGHT for QVC's CEW Beauty Insiders' Choice Awards from 9-11pm ET to see Jane Park live!http://qvc.co/freedom_duo


----------



## angismith (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The same thing happened to me and it was bc I did not have my bd listed in my profile. I emailed them and they gave to me with no problems. Their cs is usually on the ball.


 They were REALLY on the ball this afternoon. I emailed them and they responded as you said that it was bc I did not have my bd in my profile and went ahead and put the Jules in my account.


----------



## angismith (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From my understanding, according to one of you guys, are we supposed to get spoiler on July 20th? which is Saturday. Will it happen or do we have to wait until Monday? Sorry I'm still new to Julep and been with them since April.


 lexxies22, it is not a spoiler. The Maven window opens officially on the 20th and stays open until the 24th. This is for you to make your selections, change boxes, add add-ons. Then you are charged on the 27th and your box (so far) arrives on the first. If you don't take a box, you can't access the secret store that's open only to Mavens for the first 72 hours of the month.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, between the Mint Condition pedicure cream and the DoubleStep product, I'm betting everyone that this month's focus will be pedicures. Since I don't do pedicures .... what are some popular mid-summer pedicure colors for all you people lucky enough to show off your feet????


 Every woman I know who has a pedicure this summer--and I mean every single woman--has either baby blue or a pastel mint color on her toes.  Including me, ha!


----------



## LinaMingo (Jul 19, 2013)

> They were REALLY on the ball this afternoon. I emailed them and they responded as you said that it was bc I did not have my bd in my profile and went ahead and put the Jules in my account.


 AWESOME!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (Jul 19, 2013)

so now I'm thinking maybe that Mint Condition pedi cream is the second item in the Modern Beauty box? sorry if someone already had this epiphany =)


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every woman I know who has a pedicure this summer--and I mean every single woman--has either baby blue or a pastel mint color on her toes.  Including me, ha!


 Mine are hot pink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do use blue on my nails alot though. I think it's because in the summer, our office is a lot more casual, so I can get away with those colors. When we go out to clients, then I keep it a little more traditional.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 19, 2013)

> Mine are hot pink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do use blue on my nails alot though. I think it's because in the summer, our office is a lot more casual, so I can get away with those colors. When we go out to clients, then I keep it a little more traditional.


 I'm wearing Amy on my hands (Smokey turquoise creme) and Claudette on my toenails, which is kind of a brick red. I almost always wear red on my toenails. It makes me feel old Hollywood glamorous.


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 19, 2013)

Is it true? Could it only be 10 more hours. I've kept myself busy by doing a watermelon manicure. I wanted to post a picture but I don't know how to do it. If anyone has any suggestions on how to post pictures from an iPhone I would appreciate it.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 19, 2013)

wait... what item is this?! angismith just posted this image for the qvc deal but i don't think we've ever seen the top product (i could be wrong; it could be a really old one?) the bottom product looks like the strawberry lip balm.

i will probably skip if the foot stick is in most of the boxes. at first i really defended julep's outreach into beauty products because i thought it was awesome, but i was also under the impression that they were adding a makeup line. i understand jane park's ideas about how novel it is to release beauty products without it taking several years, but i think it will be the death of julep if they release hit or miss products every month (mostly hits, to their credit) and never have a permanent line. i wish they would just tell us, but it makes sense they won't share their business plan (i.e. being locked into promises they made). 

i agree with the statement someone made about it being like purchasing super expensive bandaids from julep: definitely a no-go for me.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## kira685 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait... what item is this?! angismith just posted this image for the qvc deal but i don't think we've ever seen the top product (i could be wrong; it could be a really old one?) the bottom product looks like the strawberry lip balm.
> 
> ...


 The top product looks like a Dior lipstick.. it's probably another one of the award winners/contenders


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 19, 2013)

lol you're right... it's not an image specific to julep. i guess i'm just super hopeful that some foot stick isn't the highlight of the august collection.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 20, 2013)

UPDATES! (Scooby Style!)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The top product looks like a Dior lipstick.. it's probably another one of the award winners/contenders


 QVC has the winners on their site now.  It's definitely Dior Addict Extreme Lipstick.


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

Does anyone know what this link is about?

https://www.facebook.com/appcenter/julep_social?fb_source=search

I could swear it wasn't there earlier tonight.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know what this link is about?
> 
> ...


 It looks like it's just an app to connect your Julep account to your Facebook account.  I don't think you can usually see apps like this, so it might just be a Facebook fluke.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 20, 2013)

Waiting for that August maven link to update. Don't we usually get a little sneak on the blog post before our window opens? Is that at midnight PST?


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waiting for that August maven link to update. Don't we usually get a little sneak on the blog post before our window opens? Is that at midnight PST?


 No, cari12, the official time is 6amPST. I am at 4amCST right now and still no Maven window open!


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

Only thing new on the blog is about the Wine Collection. An-idepth article about wine tasting, the different COLORS of wine, what those colors are like: fruity, saucy ... - Could this be a clue to August collection? The August Wine Collection??? I don't know about you all, but where I live the grapes ripen in August and a WINE COLLECTION would be perfect for an anniversary month! Only a few more hours to go ......


----------



## cari12 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not what I'm talking about.
> 
> In the past they've posted the colors and theme of the month the night before on the blog or under a month specific link (last month it was www.julep.com/JULY-MAVEN, and I know people have been watching www.julep.com/AUGUST-MAVEN). It's before the selection window. Which I know is at 6am PST ;-)


 Sorry, cari12, I misunderstood you. I have checked my mail, Julep website, Julep blog, Julep Facebook, the link for AUGUST-MAVEN. I don't do Twitter, Pinterest, or Instagram so I don't know where else to look for any sneak peeks.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2013)

I wonder if August will continue the 'destinations" theme that they've been doing all summer? We had The Hamptons in June along with the Destination Mystery Boxes, then California Coast in July. Maybe Miami or Key West? Four hours to go...


----------



## kellerman83 (Jul 20, 2013)

Time to make some coffee and stalk my computer!


----------



## southeastmidwes (Jul 20, 2013)

Selections are up in the Monthly Maven Activities section of my account. However, when I go to switch boxes I can't look at any of the swatches or anything so I'm thinking it's not fully opened yet. I will say though that I'm not thrilled with this month's box and for sure the Modern Beauty box doesn't seem worth the price.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks like a skip month for me, nothing is grabbing my fancy.  I'm a bit polished out anyhow.


----------



## kellerman83 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *southeastmidwes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Selections are up in the Monthly Maven Activities section of my account. However, when I go to switch boxes I can't look at any of the swatches or anything so I'm thinking it's not fully opened yet. I will say though that I'm not thrilled with this month's box and for sure the Modern Beauty box doesn't seem worth the price.


 

You're right.  Classic with a twist.


----------



## kellerman83 (Jul 20, 2013)

Garden Party - August


----------



## annifer (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm definitely skipping this month. None of the colors look that great to me. Plus, I'm going to be signing up for Bondi's subscription box anyway so I don't need this.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 20, 2013)

These colors are gorgeous! I don't have any dupes in my collection, so I might be doing a full upgrade this month! Plus, the champagne trio in the add-ons looks pretty, too.


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

If you haven't checked it out yet, it's called the Garden Party Collection. I am an It Girl and I was severely let down by the selections for this box, so I will be changing styles. The ONLY thing that really excited me was The Champagne Trio, in particular, the glitter. I will definitely look more thoroughly later. This is just my initial reaction.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 20, 2013)

It's a skip for me. I'm not excited by the colors and I'm interested in trying out Bondi, so this is better for my budget.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 20, 2013)

Meh, skip.


----------



## annifer (Jul 20, 2013)

> If you haven't checked it out yet, it's called the Garden Party Collection. I am an It Girl and I was severely let down by the selections for this box, so I will be changing styles. The ONLY thing that really excited me was The Champagne Trio, in particular, the glitter. I will definitely look more thoroughly later. This is just my initial reaction.


 I'm the same as you. I only like the trio.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 20, 2013)

I decided on the Bombshell box with Champange trio, Lois, &amp; Marjorie. I'm not really interested in any more crÃ¨me finishes at the moment. Of course, if any swatches come out, I might change my mind.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 20, 2013)

I skipped.


----------



## annifer (Jul 20, 2013)

I would like to see swatches though. When are those usually available?


----------



## brandarae (Jul 20, 2013)

Skipping. Can't wait for the Bondi sub to start!


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's the link to swatches: http://www.julep.com/august-maven-garden-party It's my birthday month so I choose It Girl and the Champagne Trio.


----------



## kellerman83 (Jul 20, 2013)

I was SOOOO excited for August (I'm for sure becoming an addict!) but am totally bummed by the colors.  I love their cremes but am ready for something else.  I've seen the Bondi sub but have never tried Bondi.  Can you ladies provide some thoughts on it?  Also, any news on how their sub will work?  I don't know what I'd be ready for just a complete surprise box of colors.

Or maybe I'll try some Zoyas?  I haven't tried Zoya either but some of those colors!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd appreciate feedback on Bondi and Zoya!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 20, 2013)

Jeez, more colors that are dupes of their own colors. The only thing that even interests me is the friction stick, but I wouldn't pay more than $5 for something like that. I can't believe the Moisture Mask is 13.99 for 3 single use treatments. The values are just way off for me this month.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 20, 2013)

the only colors i really like at all are the midnight blue. i would've been all over the yellow back in spring/before summer so i could've enjoyed it all summer long. i also would have liked to get veronica mostly because that's my mom's namesake. the champagne trio has silver caps and it's pretty but not that unique: a silver, a champagne color much like zelda but definitely different, and a glitter that's hard to describe off of one glance. definitely nice.

however, the trio of one time use masks? what on earth is julep thinking... that's the second item in the modern beauty box and the upgrade still costs $55 with it. let me rephrase that: a SAMPLE PACKET is substituting as a full fledged item here. i would again, be all over an actual mini trio of masks, say 1 fl oz each, even if that were the only beauty product for the month.

major disappointment this month.


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 20, 2013)

I tried to place my order via my iPhone. It's my only computing option right now. I was able to select the it girl and three Add-ons. But I never saw a button that said buy. All I saw was a button that said save. So I saved it, but now how do I actually buy my choices. If anyone knows, please let me know.


----------



## Rubyriot (Jul 20, 2013)

Right now I have classic with a twist chosen and Nellie as an add on. However, I may actually be skipping this month because the colours just aren't anything I don't already have. Usually Im modern beauty but both those items are things I'd never use


----------



## annifer (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried to place my order via my iPhone. It's my only computing option right now. I was able to select the it girl and three Add-ons. But I never saw a button that said buy. All I saw was a button that said save. So I saved it, but now how do I actually buy my choices. If anyone knows, please let me know.


 That's all you have to do, is hit save. Then you will be charged on the 27th.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 20, 2013)

The colors of the products and the beauty items do not excite me- its a definite skip for sure!!


----------



## PsyDivaES (Jul 20, 2013)

> I was SOOOO excited for August (I'm for sure becoming an addict!) but am totally bummed by the colors. Â I love their cremes but am ready for something else. Â I've seen the Bondi sub but have never tried Bondi. Â Can you ladies provide some thoughts on it? Â Also, any news on how their sub will work? Â I don't know what I'd be ready for just a complete surprise box of colors. Or maybe I'll try some Zoyas? Â I haven't tried Zoya either but some of those colors!! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd appreciate feedback on Bondi and Zoya!!


 I LOVE Bondi. According to a response to something I posted to them on FB, their August box will include colors from their current collection, September will be a preview of fall colors, and starting October will be colors not available for general sale. I've seen responses to others on FB that also indicate that we will be given the opportunity to preview each month. I'm definitely in. I have 6 of their polishes and love them all. They also have the best CS on the planet.


----------



## madeupMegan (Jul 20, 2013)

This is a skip for me. I wouldn't be able to use either of the beauty products (not that I'm interested in the stick thingy) and It Girl includes an orange which I know I'd never wear. Here's to saving money!


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 20, 2013)

> That's all you have to do, is hit save. Then you will be charged on the 27th.Â


 Thanks Annifer. After all that work and all that stalking I was afraid I done it wrong. Big sigh of relief.


----------



## Imberis (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm skipping. Again. The colors aren't terribly original, and any of the ones I want I already have really similar colors in other brands. Honestly, I'm getting sick of Julep having the "good" colors (although I know that's subjective) as add-ons only.

The friction stick is way, way too expensive at the $17.60 they're trying to pass it off as worth. I have a Dr. Scholl's one I got at the drug store for like $5.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm skipping. Again. The colors aren't terribly original, and any of the ones I want I already have really similar colors in other brands. Honestly, I'm getting sick of Julep having the "good" colors (although I know that's subjective) as add-ons only.
> 
> The friction stick is way, way too expensive at the $17.60 they're trying to pass it off as worth. I have a Dr. Scholl's one I got at the drug store for like $5.


 This is pretty much exactly my feeling.  A few of the colors are pretty--I'm a sucker for blues and purples--but I already have things like that, and I don't want their expensive friction stick.  If they had offered a box with a blue, a purple, and the glitter that's now an add-on, I probably would have gone for it. 

Instead . . . I hit skip.


----------



## annifer (Jul 20, 2013)

> Thanks Annifer. After all that work and all that stalking I was afraid I done it wrong. Big sigh of relief.


 You're welcome!


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would like to see swatches though. When are those usually available?


 Usually at the same time that the Maven Window opens.


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's all you have to do, is hit save. Then you will be charged on the 27th.


 You can make changes to your selections until the window closes on the 24th.


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

This is what I wrote on their FB page:

Sorry, Julep, I have to say that even though I try to be an upbeat and positive person, you completely missed the mark with this collection. Maybe for June? I am an It Girl and orange and fuschia are what I am wearing now, from the July Mystery Box. And chocolate brown? The only way that would be adventurous would be if a dark brown person were trying to find a nude to match their skin tone. I won't be skipping but I am changing styles just for this month to pick up some shades I don''t have in my collection. The Wine Collection that you introduced in July would have been PERFECT for August! I am impressed by The Champagene Trio though - well done!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 20, 2013)

Meh, I'm skipping.  I almost went with It Girl, but decided it wasn't worth it.  All the box colors this month are re-named old colors-or close enough to an old color if not exact.  The orange frost in the It Girl I can hardly see any frost, so I'm worried it'll be a dud like a some of there new shimmers are.  The blue is supposed to have purple shimmers, and while I can barely see some shimmer in the swatches, I can't see that they are purple, making it the same as the shimmer navy blues I have already.  I like the green, but it is the same as Courtney, the yellow the same as Blake, and probably with the same streaky finish.  The frost light pink looks too similar to Audrey, but with a soft frost finish instead of shimmer.  The brown is slightly cooler than Olivia's chocolate hue, the bright pink is the same as their million other bright pinks.  The purple is the same as Anne.  The only color I don't see a dupe from their own colors is the "mauve" one, which is NOT mauve.  I would probably like that color, but I'm sure I have 2-3 Zoya bottles close if not the same as it. 

The anniversary trio colors are pretty, but I already have silver, the glitter just looks like silver to me overall, and the other color looks too close to Zelda.

And I'm not interested in the blister stick.  I love the concept of the blister stick, in fact I'll probably buy a new one from Band-Aid this week, but you couldn't pay me to put pepper extract of any kind on my feet!  I have hot feet and my nerves are over sensitive in the summertime.  This is just going to make my feet feel hotter and quite possibly swell.  If they had made it with mint I might have tried it if the polish choices were good. 

Also, I'm not a doctor by any means, but I've seen several people online question use if you're a diabetic.. My diabetic laden family has always been advised by medical professionals to be cautious of products like this. The pepper extract that is supposed to help stimulate circulation can cause your nerves to feel like they are on fire, and heat often leads to swelling/sensations of swelling.  Diabetic or not, anybody who gets this, use with caution at first! Try it on a small area of your feet before slathering it all over.  I also saw it had a nut extract in it, so people with sensitivities read ingredients carefully!

The price for the 3 single use packets??  I think Julep has lost their mind at this point!  I really do.

All and all, I think the colors this month are pretty, but nothing new. Kind of a bummer on an anniversary month.  I'm sad I don't have a chance to win the mystery maven gift, but lets face it...I never win anything anyways, lol.


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

So, after a couple of hours thinking about it, I am switching from It Girl to Boho Glam with only the Champagne Trio as an add-on. I don't have a lite green or a lite pink/rose so I am picking up those colors to add to my collection. And I do love the Champagne Trio. Wouldn't a white gold look like silver though?  Saving Jules still. I hope the Secret Store will have more that I like and that the Mystery Box this month will be GREAT!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 20, 2013)

> Here's the link to swatches: http://www.julep.com/august-maven-garden-party It's my birthday month so I choose It Girl and the Champagne Trio.


 Just as I thought. Once I saw swatches I completely changed my mind. Not really liking the Champange trio anymore, &amp; the colors are looking like dupes. What a disappointment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 20, 2013)

Had enough points for a free box, so got Classic with a Twist, with the Champagne Trio and Lois as add-ons.  I signed up for the Bondi box -- interested to see what that's like.  Since I'll likely skip Wantable in August, I don't feel like I have to pick!


----------



## avonleabelle (Jul 20, 2013)

> > Here's the link to swatches: http://www.julep.com/august-maven-garden-party It's my birthday month so I choose It Girl and the Champagne Trio.
> 
> 
> Just as I thought. Once I saw swatches I completely changed my mind. Not really liking the Champange trio anymore, &amp; the colors are looking like dupes. What a disappointment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here. Now that I have seen the swatches I think I'm going to skip for this month. What boring colors for an anniversary box. Right now I have the Bombshell box with the add on of the mask. I think it expensive but it is the only thing I really curious to try.


----------



## Sputinka (Jul 20, 2013)

Probably skipping. The cost of the beauty products this month is absolutely ridiculous. Why would I spend money for a friction stick that my FSA would pay for from another brand that sells the same thing for $6? No thanks.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 20, 2013)

I picked Bombshell this month with the add-on trio. This is my first time getting a monthly box, Just got the into box last month.

I am actually looking forward to the foot stick as I am getting married in September and anything that might help avoid blisters in my heels would be welcome! Worth a try, anyway. If I like it, I'd probably replace with a drugstore brand as unless it is AWESOME there is no way I'd pay Julep's price.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 20, 2013)

I went with boho glam and added on veronica!  My birthday is in august, and usually I skip the box, but I am actually fond of the colors this month and decided that I could let myself spend the money on it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 20, 2013)

Easy skip month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LinaMingo (Jul 20, 2013)

I am fairly new to Julep, since February. I just went through the 36 bottles I have and the only one that is close to a dupe for me would be the orange, it looks similar to Kaylen but Kaylen is neon orange and matte. Part of me wants to upgrade but I may just stick with my Classic with a Twist and add the Fiore ( I don't have any dark browns) and get the trio, especially since I want to buy the June Modern Girl box because my daughter loves the Beach Tonic and I want to try the Sea Salt. I also signed up for Bondi, I've never tried them but it sounds good with 3 full size polishes and a deluxe size beauty product.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2013)

Box of meh.  *Way* too many creams.  The shimmers they do have are boring.  Skipped.  The only thing I'm remotely interested in the is Champagne Trio, and it's not worth getting a box just to get it as an add-on.  And that money will probably be headed over to Fortune Cookie Soap.  I keep meaning to get a sugar scrub.  They are *the* best thing I've tried in quite a while for shaving my legs, and I do use scrubs in the winter for my epically dry skin, *and* these don't turn the bottom of my bathtub into an oil slick like most of the ones I have.  Maybe Julep will come out with a Maven's Choice box of interesting shimmers, and if so, I will probably get that as long as they're not May or July colors.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm CWaT and not feeling it this month - it's too close to a box they had earlier in the year...at least the modern mauve is... Went with It Girl and Sylvia add on, may not do the add one - not sure yet.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 20, 2013)

holding out hope that those mystery box glitters are in the secret store....


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked Bombshell this month with the add-on trio. This is my first time getting a monthly box, Just got the into box last month.
> 
> I am actually looking forward to the foot stick as I am getting married in September and anything that might help avoid blisters in my heels would be welcome! Worth a try, anyway. If I like it, I'd probably replace with a drugstore brand as unless it is AWESOME there is no way I'd pay Julep's price.


 Congratulations, autopilot! I had a September wedding, too! 25 years on the 17th! And our son was born on the 28th, 3 years later. Really love the Daughtry song from a couple of years ago about all good things happen in September ....


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am fairly new to Julep, since February. I just went through the 36 bottles I have and the only one that is close to a dupe for me would be the orange, it looks similar to Kaylen but Kaylen is neon orange and matte. Part of me wants to upgrade but I may just stick with my Classic with a Twist and add the Fiore ( I don't have any dark browns) and get the trio, especially since I want to buy the June Modern Girl box because my daughter loves the Beach Tonic and I want to try the Sea Salt.
> 
> I also signed up for Bondi, I've never tried them but it sounds good with 3 full size polishes and a deluxe size beauty product.


 I like that Fiore color too.  I bet it'll be even prettier in person.  I've been a maven for a few months more than a year, so I have quite a collection from them, the brown Olivia included.  Olivia looks to be a tad warmer milk chocolate color though, fiore would be the dark chocolate counterpart.  (mmm..chocolate! Julep should make a gift set of chocolate colors! It'd go great with the wine collection, lol)


----------



## LinaMingo (Jul 20, 2013)

> I like that Fiore color too.Â  I bet it'll be even prettier in person.Â  I've been a maven for a few months more than a year, so I have quite a collection from them, the brown Olivia included.Â  Olivia looks to be a tad warmer milk chocolate color though, fiore would be the dark chocolate counterpart.Â  (mmm..chocolate! Julep should make a gift set of chocolate colors!Â It'd go great with the wine collection, lol)


 I have Olivia on my wish list. A chocolate collection would be great! How often do they have warehouse sales? I racked up big time and can't wait for the next.


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like that Fiore color too.  I bet it'll be even prettier in person.  I've been a maven for a few months more than a year, so I have quite a collection from them, the brown Olivia included.  Olivia looks to be a tad warmer milk chocolate color though, fiore would be the dark chocolate counterpart.  (mmm..chocolate! Julep should make a gift set of chocolate colors! It'd go great with the wine collection, lol)


 Yeah, I chocolate collection for October or November!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2013)

I had already been planning to skip August with Bondi's sub starting up but Julep has made it so much easier. I will keep my sub until I have the points for a free box but Bondi is going to make it hard to care about Julep anymore.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holding out hope that those mystery box glitters are in the secret store....


 If they aren't in the secret store, I bet they'll be for sale on their own.  Julep knows the anniversary trio will be popular, which is why they made it an add on instead of putting it in a box, more money from all the higher priced add ons.  I can also see Julep making it a special during the month with a promo code or for so many hours, or also as a last minute offering to those who skipped by email. 

They might raise the price to $20/$25 though, but if you're not interested in a box, it is cheaper..just depends on how you like to look at things budget/deal wise.

In the 15 months I've been a maven, the only colors I've not seen them put out for purchase after the monthly selections were a few of the mystery box exclusive colors.  But the way Julep is busy changing things up lately, who knows.  I think of it as Julep roulette.  Like the first trio of sea salt colors--they weren't for sale after the mystery boxes they came in until months later.  Then they put them online at like $27 for the trio...only to put them in the secret store the following week or so later for like $6 each approx. Add ons are usually a good deal, but with a little waiting/time to think on the purchase, their is almost always a deal just as good or better.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 20, 2013)

definite skip here too


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 20, 2013)

I've skipped August.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 20, 2013)

And I've completely misread your post! Mystery glitters do not equal anniversary trio!






Obviously I need some breakfast and caffeine this morning...

Well, anyways, there is still a good chance those mystery glitters will be available soon. Heck, they might make into another mystery box like Korin and Charlie did!



> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holding out hope that those mystery box glitters are in the secret store....


 


> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If they aren't in the secret store, I bet they'll be for sale on their own.  Julep knows the anniversary trio will be popular, which is why they made it an add on instead of putting it in a box, more money from all the higher priced add ons.  I can also see Julep making it a special during the month with a promo code or for so many hours, or also as a last minute offering to those who skipped by email.
> 
> ...


----------



## JennyDBV (Jul 20, 2013)

I skipped August and signed up for Bondi New York subscription service.


----------



## sldb (Jul 20, 2013)

Easy skip for me.


----------



## LinaMingo (Jul 20, 2013)

Juleps site keeps crashing my iPads browser!


----------



## Lily V (Jul 20, 2013)

Hrmmm... August.. what to do. Anniversary month &amp; my birthday!  Interesting that I really like the look of the "ad" for the august collection (with all the pretty flowers- the colors there all look really nice- very complementary..) but then I'm torn when I look at the actual polishes themselves... I do love love LOVE the champagne trio!! (ggrrrrrrr julep for making that an add-on and not in a box! it's yer freaking anniversary month!!!!)- accck silver, pink, lavender glitter?? I'm sold on that one alone! (&amp; I do really love julep's glitter's- they're one coaters and I love that!) 

At first glance, I like the look of my normal box (bombshell)- but I dont think I'd ever wear or need a yellow polish, and I also have ZERO interest in the foot stick (chilli oil?? are you nuts julep? Talk about major skin irritation!!).   I could do It girl w/ add-ons the champagne trio &amp; lacey (I'm a sucker for blue polishes!!)...  I have a gift certif from julep (refunding money back for stuff they had sold out of in the warehouse sale)- it's like 14 bucks... can you use gift certificates for add-ons? (I'm already assuming they cant be used for the regular monthly boxes, which is is fine)- but if I could get the trio for free, I'd be ok with that...


----------



## gemstone (Jul 20, 2013)

FYI- I have a joint balm that has cayenne pepper in it and it does not make my skin "hot." It definitely provides a cooling/tingling sensation similar to products with peppermint oil (like dr. Bronner's peppermint soap).


----------



## Glitterazzi (Jul 20, 2013)

I've been with Julep for less than a year and I'm wondering if they've ever done a holo collection?  Creams are my favorite finish, but I'd jump on some good quality holos.  I wish they'd do more lipsticks or glosses too.  On the fence about this month.  I might get a box as a birthday present for a friend, but there's nothing that screams must have for me.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Olivia on my wish list. A chocolate collection would be great! How often do they have warehouse sales? I racked up big time and can't wait for the next.


 They have a warehouse sale in June, this year was the first time they've offered it online.  I don't know if they call it a warehouse sale, but right after Christmas they usually have a HUGE end of year clearance sale.  I got SO much stuff from that sale last year, and I liked it a lot more than this years warehouse sale.  I don't remember so many people having problems with orders not being fulfilled correctly at the end of year sale either, but maybe people just didn't say much?  Julep has been raising prices a lot recently, I hope the holiday sales are as good this year.


----------



## casualconcern (Jul 20, 2013)

Woooo, looks like I'll be saving $20 this month! Veronica is the only color I don't have a close dupe for, but it's not worth it for only one product I'll use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2013)

> I've been with Julep for less than a year and I'm wondering if they've ever done a holo collection?Â  Creams are my favorite finish, but I'd jump on some good quality holos.Â  I wish they'd do more lipsticks or glosses too.Â  On the fence about this month.Â  I might get a box as a birthday present for a friend, but there's nothing that screams must have for me.


 Nope. No flakies like the Finger Paints Special Effects collection, no linear holos like China Glaze's OMG collection, no scattered holos like Color Club's Halo Hues collection. I think the closest they have come have been Rebel, Ginger, and Adele, and those were single polishes in different things in different months.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been with Julep for less than a year and I'm wondering if they've ever done a holo collection?  Creams are my favorite finish, but I'd jump on some good quality holos.  I wish they'd do more lipsticks or glosses too.  On the fence about this month.  I might get a box as a birthday present for a friend, but there's nothing that screams must have for me.


 The only holos Julep has released are Ginger and Rebel, which are pretty, but a lot of people say they aren't "true" holos.  People have been asking every month for a holo collection, and they've yet to do it.


----------



## Krendall (Jul 20, 2013)

Skipping. I would have been all over these in the spring. I think February's colors should've been in January, these colors in February or march, and January's resort colors should've been in a summer box. Maybe not August because it is late in the summer though. Juleps seasons are all wrong!


----------



## Krendall (Jul 20, 2013)

Also in the photo with all the colors, the shimmer looks blue, not purple, and no way is that coral looking color a mauve!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Skipping. I would have been all over these in the spring. I think February's colors should've been in January, these colors in February or march, and January's resort colors should've been in a summer box. Maybe not August because it is late in the summer though. Juleps seasons are all wrong!


 Ooh, you nailed the problem right there.  I couldn't quite put my finger on it, but there we are.  The May collection was great because it was timely:  They might not have been super seasonally-appropriate colors, but the theme was of-the-moment since it was a Jazz Age collection right when _The Great Gatsby_ was coming out (I still haven't seen it even though I was *obsessed* with the book in high school and actually took my first screenname from it in 1992, but, hey, it's showing at the beer theatre across the street from me, so maybe I'll go this afternoon).  This totally should have been the April collection instead of all of those neons.


----------



## wels5711 (Jul 20, 2013)

I think I am skipping also but I think I might purchase an intro box because I want the mint pedi cream


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 20, 2013)

I upgraded.....

Well, the colors are PURDY! I do think it's silly that there are only one applications each in the mask trio though, I would be much much happier and content if there were two each. I'm quite intrigued with the blister stick, especially being a ballerina...if it ends up being a good product then I'll have something awesome to recommend to my more advanced dancers! I also went ahead and got the Champagne Trio since I've loved Julep's metallics. I used my Jules for part of the purchase so I don't feel too bad about it


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 20, 2013)

and btw......OMG YES, CHOCOLATE COLLECTION NEEDS TO HAPPEN!!!!!!! ::jumps up for first in line:: I'm ready....bring it on....it's gonna happen, right? ::bouncybouncybouncy::


----------



## Imberis (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Skipping. I would have been all over these in the spring. I think February's colors should've been in January, these colors in February or march, and January's resort colors should've been in a summer box. Maybe not August because it is late in the summer though. Juleps seasons are all wrong!


 Agreed. This month's colors don't feel like summer to me at all, except maybe the orange.


----------



## Starlet (Jul 20, 2013)

I



> :icon_redf I upgraded..... Well, the colors are PURDY! I do think it's silly that there are only one applications each in the mask trio though, I would be much much happier and content if there were two each. I'm quite intrigued with the blister stick, especially being a ballerina...if it ends up being a good product then I'll have something awesome to recommend to my more advanced dancers! I also went ahead and got the Champagne Trio since I've loved Julep's metallics. I used my Jules for part of the purchase so I don't feel too bad about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I did the same and will still be getting the Bondi box as well. I did talk myself out of trying for the Allure Fall box so I guess it evens out in the end.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm skipping because this is getting too expensive. Even though, I joined this April, I'm drawn to Bombshell and IT Girl collection plus the trio. Like someone said here that wait until clearance or sometihing that it would be cheaper. Look forward to awesome swatches. Yeah, no secret store for me oh well.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 20, 2013)

I wonder if they haven't done holo collection due to production costs or their formula doesn't work well with ingredients? As for prices keep rising probably due to the fact that they're trying to expand more products. Its kinda sad how they're trying to grow faster than the demand. Most businesses have taken that risks and usually ended up going out of business for not meeting the average costs standards. Although, they do continue with sale, clearances, etc which costs more money to do that to promote. I just hope they 'KNOW' what they're doing.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 20, 2013)

Co



> I had already been planning to skip August with Bondi's sub starting up but Julep has made it so much easier. I will keep my sub until I have the points for a free box but Bondi is going to make it hard to care about Julep anymore.Â  :smilehappyyes:


 Could not agree with you more.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 20, 2013)

> If they aren't in the secret store, I bet they'll be for sale on their own.Â  Julep knows the anniversary trio will be popular, which is why they made it an add on instead of putting it in a box, more money from all the higher pricedÂ add ons.Â  I can also see Julep making it a special during the month with a promo code or for so many hours, or also as a last minute offering to those who skipped by email.Â  They might raise the price to $20/$25 though, but if you're not interested in a box, it is cheaper..just depends on how you like to look at things budget/deal wise. In the 15 months I've been a maven, the only colors I've not seen them put out for purchase after the monthly selections were a few of the mystery box exclusive colors.Â  But the way Julep is busy changing things up lately, who knows.Â  I think of it as Julep roulette.Â  Like the first trio of sea salt colors--they weren't for sale after the mystery boxes they came in until months later.Â  Then they put them online at like $27 for the trio...only to put them in the secret store the following week or so later for like $6 each approx.Â Add ons are usually a good deal, but with a little waiting/time to think on the purchase, their is almost always a deal just as good or better.Â


 That's what I'm looking for, those two glitters that were just in the mystery boxes...not the anniversary collection! Crossing my fingers EDIT - just read your next post...I can't imagine those colors won't show up again at some point...we shall see


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 20, 2013)

I can't see any swatches. Is it because I'm on a tablet? Even without swatches, I'm pretty sure I'll skip.


----------



## LinaMingo (Jul 20, 2013)

Just curious but has anyone that's ever won the visa $1000 came forward?


----------



## ling168 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Meh, I'm skipping.  I almost went with It Girl, but decided it wasn't worth it.  All the box colors this month are re-named old colors-or close enough to an old color if not exact.  The orange frost in the It Girl I can hardly see any frost, so I'm worried it'll be a dud like a some of there new shimmers are.  The blue is supposed to have purple shimmers, and while I can barely see some shimmer in the swatches, I can't see that they are purple, making it the same as the shimmer navy blues I have already.  I like the green, but it is the same as Courtney, the yellow the same as Blake, and probably with the same streaky finish.  The frost light pink looks too similar to Audrey, but with a soft frost finish instead of shimmer.  The brown is slightly cooler than Olivia's chocolate hue, the bright pink is the same as their million other bright pinks.  The purple is the same as Anne.  The only color I don't see a dupe from their own colors is the "mauve" one, which is NOT mauve.  I would probably like that color, but I'm sure I have 2-3 Zoya bottles close if not the same as it.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the caution on this! I agree with everything you said! I think, regarding the 3 single use packets, Julep is really attempting to make themselves appear more high end than they actually are. I think if maybe they included a single packet as an extra and sell boxes of it they'd be better off.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 20, 2013)

I've just became a Maven two months ago. I wanted to build up my polish collection. But the formula seems really goopey to me. I'm hoping Bondi is better.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 20, 2013)

I skipped too.  The only color that interested me was Lois, but I have plenty of light pink frosts.  The other colors were just ehh for me and I'm not too fond of the products this month.  I might order the Boho Glam intro box for the pedi creme though.


----------



## Imberis (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just curious but has anyone that's ever won the visa $1000 came forward?


I'd like to know, too. I have seen people on here who've won extra polishes or have gotten the upgraded boxes for free. The boxes that had the accessories and purse that you could win appeared to be won by real peoplr who posted on instagram, but I'm not quite sure if I believe it. I hate to be skeptical, but... yeah.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've just became a Maven two months ago. I wanted to build up my polish collection. But the formula seems really goopey to me. I'm hoping Bondi is better.


 Bondi's formula is MUCH better than Julep. A good 98% of the julep polishes I have received need to be thinned. Drives me nuts that I can't even use them until I buy some thinner.


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

Kyla and Monica, the orange and fuschia glitters from the Summer Days/Summer Nights. The picture does not do the colors justice. They are much brighter than they appear. The polish itself was THICKER than any polish I have EVER used. This was my first time using striping tape and I can see from the picture that one of the lines still isn't trimmed close enough. It will be easier to do once I go for my eyeglass exam on August 2! If it doesn't, I'm going to have to invest in a magnifying lamp just to do my nails, LOL!


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Bondi's formula is MUCH better than Julep. A good 98% of the julep polishes I have received need to be thinned. Drives me nuts that I can't even use them until I buy some thinner.Â


 Agree! If Bondi is as good as everyone says I'm saying goodbye to Julep.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Just curious but has anyone that's ever won the visa $1000 came forward?


 I believe they posted that on FB via Instagram pics. Like someone went on a shopping spree with items they bought and took pics of it. It happened a few days after mystery boxes were shipped out (I could be wrong about timing) maybe they got too busy and forgot to post the pics of the winners?? I don't really follow this thru enough lol.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 20, 2013)

> I've just became a Maven two months ago. I wanted to build up my polish collection. But the formula seems really goopey to me. I'm hoping Bondi is better.


 Trust me, you won't be disappointed with Bondi. I have 7 polishes from them and its so much easier even for a beginner who still learning how to paint nails.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Bondi's formula is MUCH better than Julep. A good 98% of the julep polishes I have received need to be thinned. Drives me nuts that I can't even use them until I buy some thinner.Â


 AGREED!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Kyla and Monica, the orange and fuschia glitters from the Summer Days/Summer Nights. The picture does not do the colors justice. They are much brighter than they appear. The polish itself was THICKER than any polish I have EVER used. This was my first time using striping tape and I can see from the picture that one of the lines still isn't trimmed close enough. It will be easier to do once I go for my eyeglass exam on August 2! If it doesn't, I'm going to have to invest in a magnifying lamp just to do my nails, LOL!Â


 â¤â¤â¤ THAT! I never thought of glitter with striping. I gotta try that!


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks, MissTrix! I love Kyla and Monica ... the picture looks red not hot pink, but it really is HOT pink and the orange is more "glitterery" than the pink. When Julep gets it right, they really do get it RIGHT!


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> â¤â¤â¤ THAT! I never thought of glitter with striping. I gotta try that!


 lexxies22, can you tell that the hot pink nails are tipped in orange and the orange nail is tipped in hot pink?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 20, 2013)

> lexxies22, can you tell that the hot pink nails are tipped in orange and the orange nail is tipped in hot pink?


 Now that you pointed that out I didn't realize that. I thought it was some lighting effect. I like that combo. Very pretty!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bondi's formula is MUCH better than Julep. A good 98% of the julep polishes I have received need to be thinned. Drives me nuts that I can't even use them until I buy some thinner.
> ...


----------



## kira685 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm going to have to check out the Bondi sub.. I am sooo disappointed with Julep lately. Easy skip again this month. I have enough Jules for a free box, but none of them are even worth it for free to me because I don't want that ridiculously overpriced friction stick, and the IT Girl colors are nothing special to me.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 20, 2013)

> Bondi's formula is MUCH better than Julep. A good 98% of the julep polishes I have received need to be thinned. Drives me nuts that I can't even use them until I buy some thinner.Â


 OMG... Kyla and Monica are so gloopy. And Monica peeled off my nails after 48 hours, with base and top coat. Argh...


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow. I like how you do the reverse French tip on the accent nail,Angie.


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 20, 2013)

> I skipped August and signed up for Bondi New York subscription service.Â


 I'm waiting for the Bondi sub to start too. But just to keep me interested I wanted to get It girl with Lacey, Lois and Bea. I'm fairly new to julep so I could use the different colors. I can't wait to see what the Bondi polishes are like.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who answered my question about the holos.  That's the one area of my collection that I need to build up. 

I ended up getting Boho Glam for my friend's birthday and I added on Nellie (I think?  It's the fuschia color) for me.  I'm going to check into Bondi for sure.  Also, I've posted this before, but I find my manicures last better with no base coat.  It was peeling off in strips when I used the CND or Seche Vite base coats, but I stopped and now I can get five days, which is typical for me with most polishes.


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow. I like how you do the reverse French tip on the accent nail,Angie.


 Thanks! I wish the picture were more accurate to the true colors. Maybe I'll try again tomorrow. Hand modeling is not as easy as it looks like! My tips don't want to line up and I can only bend my knuckles so far down.


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

Forgive me ignorance, but I'm not sure what a hologram is. But the Kyla and Monica glitters are much more iridescent than full of glitter specks, like Paris, for instance. Does this still make them a basic glitter and not holograms?


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 20, 2013)

I changed my mind after studying the swatches. I skipped.


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Bondi's formula is MUCH better than Julep. *A good 98% of the julep polishes I have received need to be thinned. *Drives me nuts that I can't even use them until I buy some thinner.Â


 This. Some of the colors (like Julia) are unique enough that it doesn't bother me. This thread has me excited for the Bondi polish sub box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Forgive me ignorance, but I'm not sure what a hologram is. But the Kyla and Monica glitters are much more iridescent than full of glitter specks, like Paris, for instance. Does this still make them a basic glitter and not holograms?


 both ginger and rebel are holos - it's usually a much finer glitter/shimmer that reflects different colors


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Forgive me ignorance, but I'm not sure what a hologram is. But the Kyla and Monica glitters are much more iridescent than full of glitter specks, like Paris, for instance. Does this still make them a basic glitter and not holograms?


 *Holographic polishes give off a prismatic effect. There are 2 types, linear and scattered. A linear holo polish will have a rainbow halo effect in certain lighting whereas a scattered holo looks more glittery and has kind of a rainbow sparkle effect. Some holos kind of fall in between the two basic types (i.e. they appear very glittery yet give off a linear effect).*





*A &amp; B are linear holos, C &amp; D are scattered holos*





*A very strong linear holo by Layla*





*A scattered holo, Orly Sparkling Garbage*


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 20, 2013)

> *Holographic polishes give off a prismatic effect. There are 2 types, linear and scattered. A linear holo polish will have a rainbow halo effect in certain lighting whereas a scattered holo looks more glittery and has kind of a rainbow sparkle effect. Some holos kind of fall in between the two basic types (i.e. they appear very glittery yet give off a linear effect).* Â
> 
> *A &amp; B are linear holos, C &amp; D are scattered holos*
> 
> ...


 Excellent examples! Now I understand that. I"m kinda clueless about Holos. At first, I'm not really a fan. Now, you convinced me


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jul 20, 2013)

It was pretty easy for me to click the "Skip" button this month. Total lack of interest in the blister thing coupled with less than thrilling colors = skip. I'd like the champagne trio, but trying to hold out.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 20, 2013)

T



> *Holographic polishes give off a prismatic effect. There are 2 types, linear and scattered. A linear holo polish will have a rainbow halo effect in certain lighting whereas a scattered holo looks more glittery and has kind of a rainbow sparkle effect. Some holos kind of fall in between the two basic types (i.e. they appear very glittery yet give off a linear effect).* Â
> 
> *A &amp; B are linear holos, C &amp; D are scattered holos*
> 
> ...


 Thank you for sharing. I didn't quite know what they were either.


----------



## hiheather (Jul 21, 2013)

Skip for me. Vaseline does the same exact thing that overpriced friction block thing does. Idk the colors all see the same to me the last couple months, just different shades of similar colors if that makes sense. Julep needs to branch out their nail line now that they have real competition with Bondi.


----------



## casualconcern (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Skip for me. Vaseline does the same exact thing that overpriced friction block thing does. Idk the colors all see the same to me the last couple months, just different shades of similar colors if that makes sense. Julep needs to branch out their nail line now that they have real competition with Bondi.


 Yep, definitely. I wish they would do more textures and finishes besides cremes. If they wanted to please the masses, they wouldn't have to do, say, an entire month of holos or textures but at least something unique. I love their duochromes like Blakely and Julia so I hope they continue with more of those!


----------



## angismith (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Holographic polishes give off a prismatic effect. There are 2 types, linear and scattered. A linear holo polish will have a rainbow halo effect in certain lighting whereas a scattered holo looks more glittery and has kind of a rainbow sparkle effect. Some holos kind of fall in between the two basic types (i.e. they appear very glittery yet give off a linear effect).*
> ...


 WOW!, MissTrix, thank YOU so much for going to such detail to explain holograms to me, including pictures! So have you seen Kyla and Monica? I am leaning toward thinking that they are almost holographiic instead of glitter ... there are no indiviual pieces of glitter in them.


----------



## angismith (Jul 21, 2013)

Has anyone thought of forming a Bondi group? Seems like a lot of the Julep posts last month and now this month are all pro-Bondi and anti-Julep. Those comments would probably be more appreciated by a Bondi Girl than a Julep Maven.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## angismith (Jul 21, 2013)

After thinking all day and going back to look at swatches, this is my new thought regarding the Garden Party Collection: posted on FB a few minutes ago:

viewed all the swatches and once the shock of this month's box NOT being an anniversary collection, I definitely WILL NOT BE SKIPPING. There are some gorgeous new colors here! Maybe not appropriate for August, buy still gorgeous colors to add to your Julep Collection! Esp. entire set of pink tones: pale rose frost, modern mauve, and medium-to-- dark berry. And the Champagne Trio is a TRIFEcTA. If you look at all the together, I can see some beautiful floral nail art coingg together! So, Julep, thanks for the invitation - consider this my RSVP that I wll be attending the Garden Party!

And what would a Garden Party BE without the addition of CHAMPAGNE!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone thought of forming a Bondi group? Seems like a lot of the Julep posts last month and now this month are all pro-Bondi and anti-Julep. Those comments would probably be more appreciated by a Bondi Girl than a Julep Maven.


There is a Bondi thread. Two of them, in fact. 





Here is the current one:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136639/bondinyc-august-2013-1st-new-subscription-box


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After thinking all day and going back to look at swatches, this is my new thought regarding the Garden Party Collection: posted on FB a few minutes ago:
> 
> ...


 There are definitely some pretty colors in this new collection but, for those of us that have been Mavens for a while, there aren't any stand out shades that we haven't seen before. There are only so many shades of pink before you start repeating yourself, you know? I may pick up a couple of shades when they hit the store later, but none of the boxes appeal to me at all. I also need to see some comparisons with older Julep colors that look similar to be sure I'm not repeating anything.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 21, 2013)

Julep has to come up with a new collection of 9-12 colors each month. I've been a maven since May 2013, so, yes, I've seen different shades of similar colors. However, considering that there is a brand new collection each month instead of seasonally like many nail polish companies, I think they come up with some real gems. That being said, I have signed up for Bondi after hearing so much excitement &amp; seeing swatches! I love Julep because I am always able to choose exactly what I want or skip, so if Bondi doesn't offer that sort of flexibility, I'll have to stick with Julep.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Julep has to come up with a new collection of 9-12 colors each month. I've been a maven since May 2013, so, yes, I've seen different shades of similar colors. However, considering that there is a brand new collection each month instead of seasonally like many nail polish companies, I think they come up with some real gems.
> 
> That being said, I have signed up for Bondi after hearing so much excitement &amp; seeing swatches! I love Julep because I am always able to choose exactly what I want or skip, so if Bondi doesn't offer that sort of flexibility, I'll have to stick with Julep.


 Yes--that's the one thing I'm worried about with the new Bondi box--I need to be able to skip, and *after* seeing what's on offer.  As far as I know, Bondi hasn't yet explained the details of how their subscription box will work (although they have said a little bit about content and pricing).  And you're completely right that being able to skip and being able to pick from a number of different configurations is one of the things that makes the Maven program work.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Julep has to come up with a new collection of 9-12 colors each month. I've been a maven since May 2013, so, yes, I've seen different shades of similar colors. However, considering that there is a brand new collection each month instead of seasonally like many nail polish companies, I think they come up with some real gems. That being said, I have signed up for Bondi after hearing so much excitement &amp; seeing swatches! I love Julep because I am always able to choose exactly what I want or skip, so if Bondi doesn't offer that sort of flexibility, I'll have to stick with Julep.


 If you have a FB acct, go on their fan page, it explains all questions you have. Because they are a small company so they are starting off easy which is a mystery box for August. Yes, you will have an option to skip or not. September will feature Fall colors and more options to do. Then, October, they will start on exclusive colors solely thru subscription box that won't be sold thru the public, additionally, they will offer gift subscription option and more selections. Remember, this is a common practice when a company is starting out so they go slowly thru the process to make sure everyone are happy which is their #1 priority, right? I like their business plan as the time goes on. I will expect a soft launch but who know if they get lucky. I have every once of confidence that they will go thru challenges and tackle one of each issue with a care. They truly care about the company and have a differently vision than many 'corporate greeds'. I feel bad for Julep on a several levels. I could go on from a business perspective from my retail/product development/merchandising management experiences. I'm gonna keep it to myself LOL I just don't want cause a drama. I do like Julep; I just hope they 'know' what they're doing. I may not agree with their business plan or whatever direction they're going at on certain pace.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 21, 2013)

> There are definitely some pretty colors in this new collection but, for those of us that have been Mavens for a while, there aren't any stand out shades that we haven't seen before. There are only so many shades of pink before you start repeating yourself, you know? I may pick up a couple of shades when they hit the store later, but none of the boxes appeal to me at all. I also need to see some comparisons with older Julep colors that look similar to be sure I'm not repeating anything.Â


 This in a nutshell. I've been with Julep over a year now and have hit saturation point with the colors. I'm appreciative of their themes, but many of their colors they're releasing now are very similar to existing shades, which is a shame this month since I really like the Champagne Trio thats only an add on.


----------



## angismith (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This in a nutshell. I've been with Julep over a year now and have hit saturation point with the colors. I'm appreciative of their themes, but many of their colors they're releasing now are very similar to existing shades, which is a shame this month since I really like the Champagne Trio thats only an add on.


 Dragon Chick and others who have been with Julep for a long time, please bear in mind that you are setting the standard for us "newbies" that will be reaching a saturation point a year from now. I hope we remain as satisfied and pro-Julep in a year as we are now, but that does not seem to be the case for a lot of people posting who have reached a certain saturation level. They do have good ideas and things that you are probably taking for granted by now and it is all fresh and new and feels good to us new subscribers. The Secret Store always has curated sets that sometimes are better than the monthly Maven boxes. And flash sales like Oxblood this month and Something Blue in June.  JMO, don't want to start a war, just want to point out that you all are setting a standard for Mavens.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dragon Chick and others who have been with Julep for a long time, please bear in mind that you are setting the standard for us "newbies" that will be reaching a saturation point a year from now. I hope we remain as satisfied and pro-Julep in a year as we are now, but that does not seem to be the case for a lot of people posting who have reached a certain saturation level. They do have good ideas and things that you are probably taking for granted by now and it is all fresh and new and feels good to us new subscribers. The Secret Store always has curated sets that sometimes are better than the monthly Maven boxes. And flash sales like Oxblood this month and Something Blue in June.  JMO, don't want to start a war, just want to point out that you all are setting a standard for Mavens.


 DragonChick is also just voicing her opinion too. It's fine, everyone can have their opinions, and clearly there are still mavens who've had their accounts for a while and are still very impressed with the collection. I don't think anyone doubts Julep works very hard, but sometimes hard work doesn't always translates to products we want to see.

For example, Lacey is newest dark blue shimmer/frost they've done as many months. Previous to this, we've had Ally and Ivy within the last 6 months or so. If you look at the Blue page on Julep, their dark blue selection is overwhelming: Millie, Michelle, Marisa, Gunta, Eloise, Donna, Char, Angela -- along with new Ally, Ivy, and Lacey. That's 11 of the 23 blues they are, all being the same variety of dark blue. Comparatively, Zoya's blue page shows a complete gradient of blues: http://zoya.com/content/38/category/Blue_Nail_Polish.html, both in terms of saturation, darkness, and on the green&lt;--&gt;violet spectrum.

Julep's green page is much better, but it's still suffering from a similar problem. Do we all really need pale green cremes in Adrianna, Courtney, and Francis? Or Hoch, Leah, Payton, and Popova? I'm not saying they're the same colours, but why are there so many in the same "style" when green is clearly missing some dark shimmers/frosts. Again compared to zoya: http://zoya.com/content/38/category/Green_Nail_Polish.html which has so many different ranges. I love love love pale purple polish, but even I only need so many, thank you Alice, Helen, Joanna, and Simone.

There are only so many colours under the sun, yet many other companies manage to not repeat nearly as much as Julep does.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This in a nutshell. I've been with Julep over a year now and have hit saturation point with the colors. I'm appreciative of their themes, but many of their colors they're releasing now are very similar to existing shades, which is a shame this month since I really like the Champagne Trio thats only an add on.


 I think that nine to twelve new colors per month is far too many from a development perspective.  They really seem to be stretching their creativity thin, especially since they tend to rely heavily on creams.  Out of 225 colors in their current catalog, 106 of them are creams.  I am not a cream fan.  At all.  I will buy every silver or acid green metallic/foil/chrome I come across even if it appears to be a dupe of something I already have because I can't be *sure* until I get them side by side, but if I even *think* that two creams are similar -- not even actual dupes!  Just close! -- I'll skip them.  It also seems like they just kind of went to their colors in development, picked out a bunch that went together, and slapped a theme together based on the colors.  I prefer collections that seem like they took a theme and developed the colors around that.  We might have ended up with a brown with holo microglitters (kind of like Zoya's Storm) to represent soil (because freshly-turned soil always seems to have this *sparkle* to it) instead of the espresso cream, or a shimmery topcoat to make the floral colors look like they have been lightly dusted with dew, or a deep, deep slightly blue-leaning green for stems and leaves.  

I also wish that they would go punkier and edgier with the It Girl boxes.  If this month's IG box had been the Bombshell colors with Francis instead of the blister stick, I would not have skipped, but brown cream, fuschia cream, and an orange frost that doesn't really seem to have much shimmer to it are not what I am remotely interested in.  They're just really, *really* classic to me, and it just doesn't make sense for them to be putting them in a box purported to be for trendsetters.  Or if each style had one of the Champagne Trio colors, I probably wouldn't have skipped. 

(And then there's the fact that their catalog is almost half creams, and for their prices, I expect more metallics, chromes, foils, duochromes, and glitters.  Zoya can get away with lots of creams because they also have lots of foils, metallics, and duochromes, *and* they're eight bucks for 15ml versus $11.20-for-Mavens-$14-for-non-Mavens for 8ml.  Even at the Maven box price, it would cost $12.50 for 15ml of Julep, calculated with the 3-bottle It Girl box price.)



> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dragon Chick and others who have been with Julep for a long time, please bear in mind that you are setting the standard for us "newbies" that will be reaching a saturation point a year from now. I hope we remain as satisfied and pro-Julep in a year as we are now, but that does not seem to be the case for a lot of people posting who have reached a certain saturation level. They do have good ideas and things that you are probably taking for granted by now and it is all fresh and new and feels good to us new subscribers. The Secret Store always has curated sets that sometimes are better than the monthly Maven boxes. And flash sales like Oxblood this month and Something Blue in June.  JMO, don't want to start a war, just want to point out that you all are setting a standard for Mavens.


 I'm not sure I see what the problem with that is.  People jump up and down about how FRESH! and NEW! it all is, and then those of us who have been around from the beginning just kind of squint at it and think, "Uh, not seeing why this is so exciting and different from what appears to be this exact same other stuff they released last spring."  I think the opinions of long-time subscribers are just as valid and useful as those of newbies.  It helps me to figure out why I have an issue with a color if someone else says, "Oh, that looks just like Daphne/Alfre/Trina" -- and also identify why there's *something* about some random thing that is annoying me.  

I really think they are trying to do too much all at once (nine to twelve new colors a month equals 108 to 144 per year), and that's making everything seem lackluster and repetitive, especially since there are newer nail polish subs coming along that have looked at the Julep program and decided that they can improve on it by tweaking certain things.  It's frustrating because I know there are more things that can be done with polish because I'm *always* finding new stuff to buy that is nothing like what I already have (duochromes!  microholos!  jelly glitters!), but Julep just seems to do variations on what they've already done.  The idea behind a subscription is to have people hang in there for the long term, and if they're having problems hanging onto longtime subscribers, something is going wrong.

(Also, the Secret Store might have really good deals on curated sets, but they first have to convince me that I should shell out the money for the current box, and that's something that has to be done by the box itself, not a tease of what might be coming in the Secret Store.)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 21, 2013)

Although, in defense of the friction stick -- Julep knows how to market, and that's why their prices are incredibly inflated.

For a box with two colours and a product, you'd be paying $7 for each, which makes the stick ~$7 (or if you want to make it so the polishes are less $6 for two polishes and $8 for the friction stick). It's not that absurd compared to what you usually pay

Keep that in mind, because that's what Julep is keeping in mind. Most of their profits are going to be through special sales


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 21, 2013)

One more thought: Julep has to be risk-averse since most of their profits come in through subscription boxes (then probably through mystery box sales). I don't think we're ever going to get a complete collection without at least any cremes because that's what Julep's core fanbase likes -- and they've also been burned in the past from releasing collections too heavy on certain finishes (shatters in Oct 12, suedes in Nov 12). Dec 12's glitter collection showed they _could_ do it as long as they released something more generally liked instead of "trendy", but they're still probably not going to jump the gun now which makes for BORING collections


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dragon Chick and others who have been with Julep for a long time, please bear in mind that you are setting the standard for us "newbies" that will be reaching a saturation point a year from now. I hope we remain as satisfied and pro-Julep in a year as we are now, but that does not seem to be the case for a lot of people posting who have reached a certain saturation level. They do have good ideas and things that you are probably taking for granted by now and it is all fresh and new and feels good to us new subscribers. The Secret Store always has curated sets that sometimes are better than the monthly Maven boxes. And flash sales like Oxblood this month and Something Blue in June.  JMO, don't want to start a war, just want to point out that you all are setting a standard for Mavens.


 Hopefully you can stay as excited as you are now, but also there is a reason so many people have the same feedback after a year.  I've only been a maven since December and Julep has been boring me for a few months now.  I think a lot depends on whether you are trying to build a true collection of colors, or if you are just looking for fun new stuff to come every month.  If you're after the collection, you will probably be happy for quite some time; but if you're after excitement and uniqueness than you will probably have more success finding it elsewhere (if you want to).  I think the collections are beautiful every month, the mystery of the mystery boxes always tempts me, and of course I love the deals they throw out randomly too.  But there are so many other places I can put $20 into and get a color, finish or glitter I have never seen before.  I want to give them my money, but they'll have to give me something new.

I agree with meaganola, that they are possibly doing too many colors at a time.  Some of them just seem like they are there just to be there and I happen to be a cream lover, but it's definitely too much.  My other thing is that ever since they got rid of American Beauty I don't feel like any of the styles capture my tastes anymore.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 21, 2013)

> Dragon Chick and others who have been with Julep for a long time, please bear in mind that you are setting the standard for us "newbies" that will be reaching a saturation point a year from now. I hope we remain as satisfied and pro-Julep in a year as we are now, but that does not seem to be the case for a lot of people posting who have reached a certain saturation level. They do have good ideas and things that you are probably taking for granted by now and it is all fresh and new and feels good to us new subscribers. The Secret Store always has curated sets that sometimes are better than the monthly Maven boxes. And flash sales like Oxblood this month and Something Blue in June. Â JMO, don't want to start a war, just want to point out that you all are setting a standard for Mavens.


 The problem with the secret store is its gated by purchasing a box that particular month. Yes there are some great sets there. But you have to have access. I love the Champagne box and I think that should have been the It Girl choice, that feels more like a box choice to me than the current choice for this month.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One more thought: Julep has to be risk-averse since most of their profits come in through subscription boxes (then probably through mystery box sales). I don't think we're ever going to get a complete collection without at least any cremes because that's what Julep's core fanbase likes -- and they've also been burned in the past from releasing collections too heavy on certain finishes (shatters in Oct 12, suedes in Nov 12). Dec 12's glitter collection showed they _could_ do it as long as they released something more generally liked instead of "trendy", but they're still probably not going to jump the gun now which makes for BORING collections


 I would be fine with an overall boring collection if they would just step it up and go experimental for the It Girl boxes!  It feels like they have forgotten their own profile description for this one ("You're a trendsetter who's not afraid to be bold") and just toss in three colors without really giving any consideration to the fact that this is the profile for people who do take risks when it comes to polish.  Ideally, they would add another profile and throw all of the traditional polish rules out the window: Punk Rock Girl (yes, I'm a Dead Milkmen fan).  It would be a great place to get their creative ya-yas out while not alienating the rest of their subscriber base.  I keep my sub around for things like Tracy, Etta, and Adele, but the crowd-pleasing stuff?  Not for me.  

(And the suedes were a bust?  I loved those!  What was the big problem?  The fact that they weren't long-wearing?  One of my favorite things about suedes -- and these were not my first -- is the fact that you just slap another coat on, and there you go, but I do tend to change my polish daily Wednesday through Sunday.  I'm usually too fried Mondays and Tuesdays -- really big days at work -- to redo my nails, but even if I don't want to start from scratch, I can just add another coat if they're looking a little dinged up and I'm wearing a suede.  I'm really looking forward for autumn to kick in so I can break them out again.  It's a very seasonal finish for me, and I feel weird wearing these when it's outside of their season.)



> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The problem with the secret store is its gated by purchasing a box that particular month. Yes there are some great sets there. But you have to have access.
> 
> I love the Champagne box and I think that should have been the It Girl choice, that feels more like a box choice to me than the current choice for this month.


 This exactly (if I don't see anything I want in the main collection, I'm not going to buy a box to gamble on liking what's in the Secret Store), down to the fact that the Champagne box seems like it should have been It Girl.  I really, *really* want Amity.  I love silver metallics.  Give me robot nails any day!  As a side note, I did a double take at *that* name because I saw _The Conjuring_ Friday night, and it was about the paranormal researcher couple that also investigated the Amityville house, so the name was fresh in my mind.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes! 9-12 new colors per month plus developing new beauty products is spreading them too thin. Totally agree with that. Also, too many crÃ¨mes. I really like the strategy that Zoya seems to be using: 3 different finishes (crÃ¨me, foil/metallic, &amp; pixie dust) in 6 coordinating shades per season. Perhaps perusing a variety of finishes would help Julep out.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 21, 2013)

It's weird, they have the ability to do so much, why not push the envelope, do a collection of glitter bombs, the black and white + cream freckle polishes, uv changing (would have been awesome for summer) temperature changing, holographic, multi dimensional glitters in interesting combinations, jelly glitters, crelly glitters, I feel like America was such a tease, it was the color that made me subscribe. I also just switched all 64 of my colors and surprisingly I didn't have any dupes from boxes, my only two different but similar colors, one came from my intro box, the other came from a mystery box, so I won't count them against them.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 21, 2013)

i don't really understand the obsession with the bondi subscription. people are always freaking out over any issues with julep but at least they're a VERY transparent company: you know who founded it, who runs it, who invested, the names of the women in CS (short list even though i certainly can't rattle them off), that you can see colors/swatches beforehand/you can skip, rules on returns, rules on jules, etc. there's very little info on the bondi website and almost nothing about the subscription itself.

i agree that julep does a little bit of mundane things by having too many cremes or whatever, but i absolutely love who they are as a company, their transparency and what they do. plus, you are supporting women, and that really is remarkable. i get that the foot stick is ridiculous when we go to julep for pampering/luxurious products and that's why i'm skipping, but i'll bet you that the stick ROCKS just like the hand scrub/cream that i found boring a few months ago when they came out and i'm now obsessed with them. they got investing to try out new products and my speculation is they don't know exactly which types of products their market is interested in. lots of skips this month will help show that, in comparison to may and july when there were varieties in texture and shade.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 21, 2013)

> i don't really understand the obsession with the bondi subscription. people are always freaking out over any issues with julep but at least they're a VERY transparent company: you know who founded it, who runs it, who invested, the names of the women in CS (short list even though i certainly can't rattle them off), that you can see colors/swatches beforehand/you can skip, rules on returns, rules on jules, etc. there's very little info on the bondi website and almost nothing about the subscription itself. i agree that julep does a little bit of mundane things by having too many cremes or whatever, but i absolutely love who they are as a company, their transparency and what they do. plus, you are supporting women, and that really is remarkable. i get that the foot stick is ridiculous when we go to julep for pampering/luxurious products and that's why i'm skipping, but i'll bet you that the stick ROCKS just like the hand scrub/cream that i found boring a few months ago when they came out and i'm now obsessed with them. they got investing to try out new products and my speculation is they don't know exactly which types of products their market is interested in. lots of skips this month will help show that, in comparison to may and july when there were varieties in texture and shade.


 You should read the June Glossybox thread. It will all make sense why mut is all about bondi!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 21, 2013)

> You should read the June Glossybox thread. It will all make sense why mut is all about bondi!


 ^THIS^ read the June Glossybox thread.


----------



## angismith (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, definitely. I wish they would do more textures and finishes besides cremes. If they wanted to please the masses, they wouldn't have to do, say, an entire month of holos or textures but at least something unique. I love their duochromes like Blakely and Julia so I hope they continue with more of those!


 I think the It Girl should DEFINITELY be more adventuresome than the other styles ... more textures, edgier colors, leading the way and setting the trends. I have worn orange and fuschia as a combination for the past 22 years! I have to admit though, that I have never worn a chocolate brown! I look forward to buying it later if they don't come out with something more "Septemberish" next month. Like the chocolate box .... all variations of chocolate, from pale brown to deep chocolate and a couple of shades in between! A girl has to have her chocolate!!!!


----------



## angismith (Jul 21, 2013)

Miss Trix: Why are Kyla and Monica in a jelly base? What is the reasoning behind that? Sorry to pick on you, but you seem to have a lot of knowledge! And was there anything in Julep's marketing of these glitters that said they were in a jelly base? Did I jump first and ask questions later? I noticed as soon as I used them that they were thick and different. It actually made it easier for me to apply. Although I did have trouble around the C-curve.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Miss Trix: Why are Kyla and Monica in a jelly base? What is the reasoning behind that? Sorry to pick on you, but you seem to have a lot of knowledge! And was there anything in Julep's marketing of these glitters that said they were in a jelly base? Did I jump first and ask questions later? I noticed as soon as I used them that they were thick and different. It actually made it easier for me to apply. Although I did have trouble around the C-curve.


 Julep just promoted them as two new glitters being released in the mystery boxes.  They didn't say anything specific to their finish/formula.


----------



## puffyeyes (Jul 21, 2013)

I skipped again!!  I just didn't like the colors (one was okay) and couldn't financially justify it at all.
 
Granted, so many of my polishes are lovely shades of greige, lol.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the It Girl should DEFINITELY be more adventuresome than the other styles ... more textures, edgier colors, leading the way and setting the trends. I have worn orange and fuschia as a combination for the past 22 years! I have to admit though, that I have never worn a chocolate brown! I look forward to buying it later if they don't come out with something more "Septemberish" next month. Like the chocolate box .... all variations of chocolate, from pale brown to deep chocolate and a couple of shades in between! A girl has to have her chocolate!!!!


 They actually have several colors that fit that theme of chocolate, and could throw a set together right now.  It would be nice to have more variations though, in colors and finishes.  Some micro glitters, some sea salts, holos, shimmers, heck even some of the old cream colors too to round it off.  This would so be an awesome fall box..Man, a girl can wish, right?! LOL


----------



## angismith (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This in a nutshell. I've been with Julep over a year now and have hit saturation point with the colors. I'm appreciative of their themes, but many of their colors they're releasing now are very similar to existing shades, which is a shame this month since I really like the Champagne Trio thats only an add on.


 I'm sorry if I have offended anyone with the discussion of being an older Maven versus a new Maven. Perhaps, as someone else suggested (sorry, I don't remember who), Julep is just trying to release way too many colors each and every month. This is sort of what I had in mind when I responded to the talk about Julep and perfume, when I said they needed to PERFECT what they are good at first. And as seasoned veterans, you older Mavens are verifying that they are indeed, NOT, perfecting their polishes before coming out with new beauty products. They are the oldest nail polish subscription program now (am I right or wrong?) so they should be setting the bar high for others that come after them. And thanks for the link to Bondi group, MissTrix! Now I have double the stuff to read, because all this talk about Bondi made me check them out (Thanks, Lexxie!) and I have already found a way to spend the $20 I saved when I cancelled my Ipsy and Birchbox subscriptions this month - with a Bondi subscription!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 21, 2013)

I am on the fence about skipping this month because I wonder what the gift this month will be since its their anniversary. I don't know what to think since Glossybox and Starlooks had disappointing anniversary boxes. I was expecting better colors for this collection maybe something like what we got in May.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 21, 2013)

i get that julep isn't doing perfectly with diversifying the types of shades/textures. however, imo, shades like helen and alice couldn't be any more different: gray muave-y neutral vs. lavender metallic. ally and lacey might be the same finish but ally is much lighter and brighter whereas lacey will be dark- nearly black on the fingers, much like demi and lucy are very different reds. 

i get that people think shades are similar but i'm the same way i am about eyeshadows as i am about polishes: i see subtle differences as a way to try a shade i love just a little bit different and what most people see as subtle i find huge.

i really do want to reiterate that it's fine for people to not like julep or to think certain things are silly (okay there truly have been several of the same creme finish greens and lots of sad not even neon oranges). and the foot stick is a big flop on their part, even though i'm sure they did it ten times better than band aid. i get why people are bored every few months. i can't help but wonder why people stick around if they haven't been satisfied for several months and never loved the formula. it's kind of like abercrombie and fitch for me: never changes, never like it, offer my opinion when asked, but definitely don't check it out save for a devout friend or the occasional perfume.if overpriced tees and beachy clothes are your thing, you'll be satisfied with the same-old and delighted with the occasional new item. just like julep, i don't think every collection is wildly thrilling and some things don't make any sense (again the foot stick/sample packet of masks) but they change it up enough for me to be happy and come out with products that are wonderful and often above my holy grails (i.e. their hand scrub/cream are so much better than bath and body works', which i've been using forever).

i also agree with the many valid statements about how they're spreading too thin doing a monthly collection and maybe they should do it bimonthly or even every three months, but if they went to the same deal (cremes, shimmers, pixi dusts) like zoya, i'd be bored out of my mind. not that i'm not absolutely in love with a shade or two every so often from zoya, but there's no excitement in waiting for the big release every 20th like we do with julep... i don't really like a lot of indie companies that throw tons of random shades and glitters together for the sheer purpose of being unique. sometimes an ugly mustard shade or baby food duochrome is to die for but that's few and far between whereas gorgeous reds are always awesome.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i get that julep isn't doing perfectly with diversifying the types of shades/textures. however, imo, shades like helen and alice couldn't be any more different: gray muave-y neutral vs. lavender metallic. ally and lacey might be the same finish but ally is much lighter and brighter whereas lacey will be dark- nearly black on the fingers, much like demi and lucy are very different reds.
> 
> ...


 I mostly agree with you.  I think the examples of those colors you mentioned up top aren't the best example of renamed dupes though (I know somebody else said them, not you).  But the green- same as Courtney in color and finish. Yellow-same color/finish as Blake, pink-same as Audrey but subtle frost instead of shimmer (so a different finish at least), etc. 

I think they did good with the blister stick, but probably shouldn't have put the pepper stuff in it, because it is a known irritant to the skin, and excludes a lot of people from trying it.  They could have put citrus extracts in it, which they claim circulate the blood in the moisture mask set..instead of the pepper. 

I think they should start a waiting list like other subs to cut down on the spreading so thin thing (running out of boxes during selections, running out of add ons, over extended service agents), and they should also mix up the finishes of the colors each month.  So there isn't all creams, or mostly creams.  They could easily make more micro shimmers, duo chromes, micro shimmer duo chromes (like Julia), sea salts (which is sounds like they're considering, yay!).  They are just getting lazy/un inspired, because they are focusing more on expanding products v. polish, which probably has a lot to do with the huge investment they received.  Julep isn't the only party making decisions, prices, rules now. 

_" i can't help but wonder why people stick around if they haven't been satisfied for several months and never loved the formula."--_couldn't agree with you more!  It also drives me bonkers to read people complaining all the time about this same thing, but then turn around and say things like they can't seem to quit Julep because they are addicted to the cute little bottles, etc etc.  I just don't get it!  You hate the company politics, you hate the colors offered, you hate the formula, but you can't bring yourself to quit the sub because you think the bottles are cute?? *head explodie*  Legit complaints or occasionally being unsatisfied with your choice/what is offered is understandable.. but these people with the same complaints months in a row?  I can't help but wonder what the hell would satisfy that person? 

This is my 15th month with Julep as a maven, and I no longer love them.  I like them well enough, but the love for them has left the room.  I'm venturing out to Bondi, but I wont leave Julep because of that.  We can always keep skipping if we're not impressed with the month, and we should be skipping once in a while anyways, we're all nut job polish addicts! LOL  There is only so much polish a person can use, skipping a month or two isn't going to hurt anything but the excitement of knowing a box is on the way each month. 

At least with Julep, we can see what is offered each month, and decide before we buy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Companies like Square Hue you don't get that option (which is why that sub isn't for me).


----------



## angismith (Jul 21, 2013)

I think moderation in our purchases with Julep may be the key to longer-term satisfaction so that we don't get saturated with new colors to try all the time. I have a hard time wearing just the colors I have bought since May's Intro Box. But who can resist the Champagne Trio this month??? I am thinking that Julep may keep those colors exclusive.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I mostly agree with you.  I think the examples of those colors you mentioned up top aren't the best example of renamed dupes though (I know somebody else said them, not you).  But the green- same as Courtney in color and finish. Yellow-same color/finish as Blake, pink-same as Audrey but subtle frost instead of shimmer (so a different finish at least), etc.
> 
> ...


 Just because people dont like the pre-selected color combos in the maven boxes doesnt mean they dont purchase or trade for some of the products and colors for the month.  Personally, I dont think I should have to pay $19.99 to get 1 color/product I like and then have to pay for add-ons to get the rest of what I wanted.  I think a huge annoyance that is the cause of many people complaining month after month is that they see colors/products they like, but they are not in a box together.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just because people dont like the pre-selected color combos in the maven boxes doesnt mean they dont purchase or trade for some of the products and colors for the month.  Personally, I dont think I should have to pay $19.99 to get 1 color/product I like and then have to pay for add-ons to get the rest of what I wanted.  I think a huge annoyance that is the cause of many people complaining month after month is that they see colors/products they like, but they are not in a box together.


 Is what you say a response to what you highlighted of my posting?  Because I think your response is not really about that portion of my post.  I don't mean that snarky, I just don't understand the connection (if there was one?).

I never said people should or would always be happy with the selections for the month.  That is hardly possible.  There is a HUGE difference in the people I mentioned complaining they hate everything for 5-6+ months or longer, in a row, and people occasionally being unhappy or annoyed by the selections.

However, you not thinking you should pay sub price to get 1 product you like and having to pay more for add ons to get all you want in your box.. I mean, that's your opinion, and we all got them, but that isn't how Julep works.  That isn't how any sub company works.  There is always going to be a good chance you'll be paying for something you don't want in the box, and wanting something more you aren't scheduled to get.  At least with Julep they offer the option of adding those extras at a good discount.  It is how they stop box envy, something most other subs have when their are variations on boxes. I hate how they are making "good" colors they know will be very popular into add ons only lately.  They should be mixing them around the boxes like they used to do.

If somebody is _never_ happy with the box choices, or spends most of the year unhappy with them, then that isn't Julep's fault.  That just means the sub company is not really for them. Just like Square Hue and Color Me Monthly aren't for me. They cannot cater to everybody's individual choice selections, on every box, every month.  They would never get all the boxes packed correctly, never get them shipped on time, and they'd cost a lot more than 20/month, because it'd take WAY more man hours to individually do all that for mavens. 

I could see them maybe offering a poll of sorts each month, or every few months, to see what mavens in general would want paired together (like when they did maven's choice a few times).  But the same people always complaining now, will also do the same if they did this.. They couldn't participate, they were out of town, the website wasn't loading right, that isn't what they picked, they still don't like anything they're getting to vote on.. Those are the kind of people I say "what would make them happy?"...the damned if you do, damned if you don't type people.


----------



## puffyeyes (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just because people dont like the pre-selected color combos in the maven boxes doesnt mean they dont purchase or trade for some of the products and colors for the month.  Personally, I dont think I should have to pay $19.99 to get 1 color/product I like and then have to pay for add-ons to get the rest of what I wanted.  I think a huge annoyance that is the cause of many people complaining month after month is that they see colors/products they like, but they are not in a box together.


 After a few skips they started sending me suggested boxes of different combos from that months theme.  Still not exactly what I want.  I do like the formula on the cremes though.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think moderation in our purchases with Julep may be the key to longer-term satisfaction so that we don't get saturated with new colors to try all the time. I have a hard time wearing just the colors I have bought since May's Intro Box. But who can resist the Champagne Trio this month???* I am thinking that Julep may keep those colors exclusive.*


 That's like the current nail polish Russian roulette for the month, lol.  

I can see them selling them after the boxes go out, as a trio for like 25$.  I think they know how much Mavens are going to want these colors, and I don't think they will forego extra profit, especially after receiving so many skipped boxes.  Either people will not risk the chance to miss the trio, and buy the box to add the trio... or they will skip and cross their fingers for a chance at them later, and Julep knows that.  As an add on they will only get 15$ for the sale, but you have to add the box.  By raising the price to their usual trio collection pricing after the fact they'll still get a lot of sales.  And then you have the people like me, who like 1 of the 3, and end up playing the game to see if they not only sell the trio on its own, but individually as well!

As a side note, I think they should do the December and January boxes with the sparkle metallic tops too, it is so festive looking!


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 22, 2013)

> After a few skips they started sending me suggested boxes of different combos from that months theme. Â Still not exactly what I want. Â I do like the formula on the cremes though.


 It's awesome that they offered different color combos after you skipped. I I guess that they just want to keep their customers. If they do it would be a better idea to offer us color choice in the Maven boxes. . But I'm glad you did get some. All in all I like julep. I look up nail art on YouTube to see ways of using colors that I otherwise might not use.


----------



## AshY (Jul 22, 2013)

It has been very interesting to read these posts once the collection was viewable.  First, let me say I am going to skip this month and I will be trying Bondi (waiting for that email!). I have skipped Julep this month because I feel that while some of the colors are pretty, the ones I like best are the easiest to dupe.  For instance I could use Blake, Audrey, Ally, Olivia, Reagan, Kaylen, and possibly Charlotte could be used.  As for the Champagne Trio, I can wait and see if Clio is offered on its own.  I don't want the other two shades that much.  for starters I don't know if the "white gold" will flatter my skin tone.  And I have similar colors to the other shade.  I do like Clio.  The set seems like it could be a New Years set.  Also, I can wait to get the foot stick in a sale or as an add on for a later box if offered. 

About the foot stick, it should have been offered earlier in the summer before sandal season set in.  I live in the Midwest where the warm days will be quickly followed by snow.  I would have had more interest in receiving the product in April or May, so I would get more uses out of it.  The packet and the foot stick together are not work $20 to me.  Still, to try these items I may yet sign up for modern beauty.

I agree with many of you that this months collection is out of season and could have been offered for the spring.  Mays collection is more fall/winter to me.  Especially the colors Coco and Gabrielle.  they should have put Aprils box in May, Mays box in August or September and this box in April or some other month.

I have a lot of Juleps, my first box was the April box.  I became a maven in March with the intro box and the spring mystery box.  Between the Warehouse sale, secret store sales and the mystery boxes (spring, Miami, sea salt, and another) I have probably 60 julep colors and the Oprah Box (I know..... please don't laugh at me!!).  My point is that some people may be experiencing Julep burnout.  My polish shopping craze has resulted in my having similar colors.  I am skipping this month because I have substitutes for the colors, perhaps not dupes  .I still like Julep and what it represents.  But I would like to transition my polish collection to fall colors, so I'll wait for another month.

As for Bondi, I would like to see what they have to offer.  I have never tried the polish, but I have heard good things.  I can't say I'll give up Julep though.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry if I have offended anyone with the discussion of being an older Maven versus a new Maven. Perhaps, as someone else suggested (sorry, I don't remember who), Julep is just trying to release way too many colors each and every month. This is sort of what I had in mind when I responded to the talk about Julep and perfume, when I said they needed to PERFECT what they are good at first. And as seasoned veterans, you older Mavens are verifying that they are indeed, NOT, perfecting their polishes before coming out with new beauty products. They are the oldest nail polish subscription program now (am I right or wrong?) so they should be setting the bar high for others that come after them. And thanks for the link to Bondi group, MissTrix! Now I have double the stuff to read, because all this talk about Bondi made me check them out (Thanks, Lexxie!) and I have already found a way to spend the $20 I saved when I cancelled my Ipsy and Birchbox subscriptions this month - with a Bondi subscription!


 You didn't offend me in the slightest, after all, different opinions makes for interesting and engaging discussions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am on the fence about skipping this month because I wonder what the gift this month will be since its their anniversary. I don't know what to think since Glossybox and Starlooks had disappointing anniversary boxes. I was expecting better colors for this collection maybe something like what we got in May.


 I don't know if you saw last years 1 year anniversary box from Julep, but in case you haven't--it was that tiny plastic tote bag they've been giving out in mystery boxes several months in a row, and sell for cheap online all the time.


----------



## angismith (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is what you say a response to what you highlighted of my posting?  Because I think your response is not really about that portion of my post.  I don't mean that snarky, I just don't understand the connection (if there was one?).
> 
> ...


 Very well said and explained! I still can't believe I am not an It Girl this month, though! I don't think anyone is over the shock of the Garden Party theme for this month. However, I hope we can all get back to the FUN part of being a Maven soon....did anyone like ANY of the colors besides the Champagne Trio? I personally do not have any pale pinks (I know, I know .... who does NOT own a pale pink, right?)... so I am looking forward to the pale pink that's in Boho Glam box this month! Still having trouble with remembering the color names, too...maybe it will get better as I see the actual colors.


----------



## angismith (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's like the current nail polish Russian roulette for the month, lol.
> 
> ...


 I honestly did not even notice the different tops until someone mentioned them .... but a festive top for the season would be cool!


----------



## angismith (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's awesome that they offered different color combos after you skipped. I I guess that they just want to keep their customers. If they do it would be a better idea to offer us color choice in the Maven boxes. . But I'm glad you did get some.
> 
> All in all I like julep. I look up nail art on YouTube to see ways of using colors that I otherwise might not use.


 YouTube is a FANTASTIC source for nail art ideas, as are nail blogs. I also learned basic nail care from a couple of my YouTube favorites, MissJENFABULOUS and Robin Moses. Using the products they recommended and making some other decisions through my own discoveries, my nails and hands look better than they have in many, many years. The Menda bottle that Robin Moses uses is a lifesaver, I love the Ultra Hands Down nail polish remover pads from Sally Beauty by Graham, a really good cuticle pusher is such a great investment, and I discovered on my own that Deborah Lippman makes the best cuticle remover and cuticle oil for ME. I plan on my big beauty purchase this month to be the Deborah Lippmann Get Off callus softener and the Deborah Lippman foot file. Julep has the right idea with the pedicure products this month ... August is a great mid-summer look at how our feet are doing after all the flip-flops, sandals, and barefoot in the sand moments that we have had!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is what you say a response to what you highlighted of my posting?  Because I think your response is not really about that portion of my post.  I don't mean that snarky, I just don't understand the connection (if there was one?).
> 
> ...


 I have been skipping since May (and probably complaining since then too).  You asked "what the hell would satisfy people" that keep skipping and complaining for months on end, so I responded to you that one reason people skip is because they do not like the combinations in the boxes.  So, what would satisfy me, and others who skip for that reason, is a box with color combinations that make sense.  It has already been pointed out that the It Girl colors aren't the trendiest of colors this month. Similar arguments can be made for the other styles.

Obviously I don't think I should get everything I want that month for $20 LOL.... my whole point was why should I pay extra just to end up with 2 colors I want (and get 1 color or product I never wanted).  The fact that we know what will be in our boxes means that I dont have to ever take a box that has something I dont want in it, that my prerogative. Comparing to other subs is really apples and oranges because Julep is the only co. I am aware of that lets you select the box of your choice.



> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a few skips they started sending me suggested boxes of different combos from that months theme.  Still not exactly what I want.  I do like the formula on the cremes though.


 Yep, I like how they do that too.  I'm curious if the might send a box suggestion with one of the champagne colors to the skippers this month.  That would be cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been really happy with Julep. I always get exactly what I want at a reasonable price. I sometimes get colors that aren't my FAVORITE, but honestly, they end up being some of my favorites. I love the excitement around the 20th each month &amp; I love getting fun new pretties to play with! I joined Bondi also, but not because I'm not happy with julep. I just love nail polish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This. Some of the colors (like Julia) are unique enough that it doesn't bother me. This thread has me excited for the Bondi polish sub box


 Julia does have a dupe. There's even a Zoya polish that looks like Julia but I just cannot think of the name at the moment.

http://polishadore.blogspot.ca/2013/02/julep-and-orly-dupes.html


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2013)

> Julia does have a dupe. There's even a Zoya polish that looks like Julia but I just cannot think of the name at the moment. http://polishadore.blogspot.ca/2013/02/julep-and-orly-dupes.html


 I believe that Zoya dupe is Faye.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (And the suedes were a bust?  I loved those!  What was the big problem?  The fact that they weren't long-wearing?  One of my favorite things about suedes -- and these were not my first -- is the fact that you just slap another coat on, and there you go, but I do tend to change my polish daily Wednesday through Sunday.  I'm usually too fried Mondays and Tuesdays -- really big days at work -- to redo my nails, but even if I don't want to start from scratch, I can just add another coat if they're looking a little dinged up and I'm wearing a suede.  I'm really looking forward for autumn to kick in so I can break them out again.  It's a very seasonal finish for me, and I feel weird wearing these when it's outside of their season.)


 I love the suede polishes too! I too don't really mind them chipping off in a day or so because I can just slap on another layer or just change my polish all together!

I tend to like to match my polish colour to my outfit so this comes the chipping is more of a blessing then a curse for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's weird, they have the ability to do so much, why not push the envelope, do a collection of glitter bombs, the black and white + cream freckle polishes, uv changing (would have been awesome for summer) temperature changing, holographic, multi dimensional glitters in interesting combinations, jelly glitters, crelly glitters,


 I would like all of the above please! the temperature changing would be so cool, its like a natural ombre  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 Julia is a dupe of Zoya Daul. 




Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I believe that Zoya dupe is Faye.

Yes both Daul &amp; Faye look like dupes of Julia. I still love Julia though! I painted one of my cabochon rings with her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been really happy with Julep. I always get exactly what I want at a reasonable price. I sometimes get colors that aren't my FAVORITE, but honestly, they end up being some of my favorites.
> 
> I love the excitement around the 20th each month &amp; I love getting fun new pretties to play with! I joined Bondi also, but not because I'm not happy with julep. I just love nail polish!


 I totally agree with you. &amp; when I have upgraded &amp; still don't like a colour in person, I just gift it to a friend for their birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. 

I've really grown to like Julep's products and I also like that sometimes they throw in extras like the strawberry chapstick March and those hair clips in May.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't think Fiore belongs with the It Girl box. I prefer not to paint my nails nudes or browns. I really want Nellie and Marjorie though! I also want the Bombshell box, Francis &amp; Slyvia. Maybe Veronica too!

Its pissing me off that I can only add 3 adds and not as many as I want.

I would really like to be able to pick what colours I want in my box. I want a Maven's Choice box all the time!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't really understand the obsession with the bondi subscription. people are always freaking out over any issues with julep but at least they're a VERY transparent company: you know who founded it, who runs it, who invested, the names of the women in CS (short list even though i certainly can't rattle them off), that you can see colors/swatches beforehand/you can skip, rules on returns, rules on jules, etc. there's very little info on the bondi website and almost nothing about the subscription itself.
> 
> i agree that julep does a little bit of mundane things by having too many cremes or whatever, but i absolutely love who they are as a company, their transparency and what they do. plus, you are supporting women, and that really is remarkable. i get that the foot stick is ridiculous when we go to julep for pampering/luxurious products and that's why i'm skipping, but i'll bet you that the stick ROCKS just like the hand scrub/cream that i found boring a few months ago when they came out and i'm now obsessed with them. they got investing to try out new products and my speculation is they don't know exactly which types of products their market is interested in. lots of skips this month will help show that, in comparison to may and july when there were varieties in texture and shade.


 I totally agree with you on this. Another thing I've realized is that even though the products are expensive they last a very long time. My Best Pedi Prep is still going strong a year later! &amp; with all the sales &amp; discounts the original price 14$ polishes can be purchased for 3-5$.

To me Julep is a quality product, and if you want quality you are going to have to pay a bit more!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 22, 2013)

So... Being new to Julep and just got my Intro box earlier this month... I have to say that I love the colors. I chose the It Girl box and so far am adding on Lacey and the Trio. The stick and mask are just not for me. Checking out Bondi too. Love their colors and cannot wait to see what all they do. My 10 year old daughter loves the whole Julep idea. Decided to include her in it. I am not fond of the orange color in the It Girl box, but she just loves it... so I know it will not go to waste. Cannot wait to see what kind of nail art people come up with out of this collection. Absolutely in love with the Trio. Can someone tell me about the Secret Store a little bit more? Hope everyone has a great week!!!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 22, 2013)

as for dupes/unique shades, i don't quite like daul from zoya as much as julia from julep. it's totally preference, kind of like my deep, eternal passion for zoya's logan when julep simply doesn't have a comparable green. i'm never going to be the brand devotee that won't buy from other brands no matter what; i mainly buy julep but if i really love a color, i'll definitely go to other brands. 

someone mentioned the add on limit as a frustration but i think they cap it at three so that someone can't buy all the new products at low prices (five bucks for each additional julep polish is AWESOME). i am not knocking it as it's been a bummer to me (especially when i team up with a friend and split the available add on quantity when one of us doesn't like the particular sets). i recommend doing that if you can; if you have a friend that plans on getting a box and you only want a shade or two, offer to treat her to coffee (since she won't be getting as good of a deal as you) or nail art and pay her in full for the add ons.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So... Being new to Julep and just got my Intro box earlier this month... I have to say that I love the colors. I chose the It Girl box and so far am adding on Lacey and the Trio. The stick and mask are just not for me. Checking out Bondi too. Love their colors and cannot wait to see what all they do. My 10 year old daughter loves the whole Julep idea. Decided to include her in it. I am not fond of the orange color in the It Girl box, but she just loves it... so I know it will not go to waste. Cannot wait to see what kind of nail art people come up with out of this collection. Absolutely in love with the Trio. Can someone tell me about the Secret Store a little bit more? Hope everyone has a great week!!!


 the secret store opens on the 1st of every month; i don't remember exactly which time but i believe at 6/7am pacific time (so 8 or 9 eastern time). it's not yet so hyper competitive that you have to log on immediately or things go out of stock; if you wait til the end of the day or evening, you might miss out on the most popular items. the secret store typically contains a few larger sets, mostly of polish and a beauty item or two, as well as possible duos and trios. it mostly contains sets of multiple items at fantastic discounts (i.e. ~$18 for five polishes; $12 or something for two) but few individual products (almost never individual polishes; maybe argan oil or swatch stickers at a fair discount). summary: try and log on early in the day to your julep account, save most on larger sets.


----------



## angismith (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the secret store opens on the 1st of every month; i don't remember exactly which time but i believe at 6/7am pacific time (so 8 or 9 eastern time). it's not yet so hyper competitive that you have to log on immediately or things go out of stock; if you wait til the end of the day or evening, you might miss out on the most popular items. the secret store typically contains a few larger sets, mostly of polish and a beauty item or two, as well as possible duos and trios. it mostly contains sets of multiple items at fantastic discounts (i.e. ~$18 for five polishes; $12 or something for two) but few individual products (almost never individual polishes; maybe argan oil or swatch stickers at a fair discount). summary: try and log on early in the day to your julep account, save most on larger sets.


 I hope they secretly read our forum and throw together a Chocolate set ..... I may have to go look for individual polishes and curate my own set! I am excited for this idea for Fall!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 22, 2013)

> the secret store opens on the 1st of every month; i don't remember exactly which time but i believe at 6/7am pacific time (so 8 or 9 eastern time). it's not yet so hyper competitive that you have to log on immediately or things go out of stock; if you wait til the end of the day or evening, you might miss out on the most popular items. the secret store typically contains a few larger sets, mostly of polish and a beauty item or two, as well as possible duos and trios. it mostly contains sets of multiple items at fantastic discounts (i.e. ~$18 for five polishes; $12 or something for two) but few individual products (almost never individual polishes; maybe argan oil or swatch stickers at a fair discount). summary: try and log on early in the day to your julep account, save most on larger sets.


 Thank you so much for the information. Excited to see the secret store for the first time. Hurry up August 1st.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 22, 2013)

A while ago they used to create a few colours and then just mix and match them in different boxes. Like one of the It Girl colours always belonged in another box. They could always do this that way there might be a chance that people get the colours they want in box.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if August will continue the 'destinations" theme that they've been doing all summer? We had The Hamptons in June along with the Destination Mystery Boxes, then California Coast in July. Maybe Miami or Key West? Four hours to go...


 I guess they did have a destination theme this month:  disappointment city.

Just skipped.


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 22, 2013)

> A while ago they used to create a few colours and then just mix and match them in different boxes. Like one of the It Girl colours always belonged in another box. They could always do this that way there might be a chance that people get the colours they want in box.


 What a good idea. I wish they would do that again.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 22, 2013)

I really wish they had one of the metallics in each of the boxes.  The more I look at them the more I really want them!


----------



## autopilot (Jul 22, 2013)

I upgraded to the full box, and a couple of colleagues will be buying some of the colours from me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 22, 2013)

Meh, I hit skip pretty quick this month




  The only thing that I really would have wanted is the Champagne Trio.  Oh well.  Maybe next month.....


----------



## angismith (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wish they had one of the metallics in each of the boxes.  The more I look at them the more I really want them!


 I can't wait to try Amity! (At least I think that is the white gold metallic...)


----------



## angismith (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I upgraded to the full box, and a couple of colleagues will be buying some of the colours from me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Good idea, autopilot!


----------



## angismith (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Meh, I hit skip pretty quick this month
> 
> ...


 Maybe you can pick it up at full price later in the month .......


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 22, 2013)

> I can't wait to try Amity! (At least I think that is the white gold metallic...)


 I'm glad somebody else is excited about trying out some new polish! I'm looking forward to trying that lovely espresso color. It will get me in the mood for fall (a little early!).


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 22, 2013)

I am going with the Bombshell box, Marjorie for an add on.  I am still considering if I want to with the trio set.  This is my first Maven box so I can't wait to access the Secret Store.  I have also signed up for Bondi; I am curious how they will fan out.


----------



## angismith (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad somebody else is excited about trying out some new polish! I'm looking forward to trying that lovely espresso color. It will get me in the mood for fall (a little early!).


 Jessica, I still can't believe I switched from It Girl to Boho Glam this month ... I am still sitting on the fence about adding Fiore. I have gone back and added it a couple of times and then gone back and taken it off. Only the evening of the 24th knows for sure ... lol! I am seeing Lois and Amity combo with the glitter on an accent nail or two! Still thinking I might be able to pick up Fiore in a curated set later. I think the problem I'm having with it is that I am just not ready for fall yet!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 22, 2013)

> Jessica, I still can't believe I switched from It Girl to Boho Glam this month ... I am still sitting on the fence about adding Fiore. I have gone back and added it a couple of times and then gone back and taken it off. Only the evening of the 24th knows for sure ... lol! I am seeing Lois and Amity combo with the glitter on an accent nail or two! Still thinking I might be able to pick up Fiore in a curated set later. I think the problem I'm having with it is that I am just not ready for fall yet!


 I am so with you, Angi. I change my box a million times while the selection window is open! Fall is my favorite time of year because the weather is so nice here in the South during that time. And my bday is in Sept!


----------



## kira685 (Jul 22, 2013)

For me, complaining about the formula and not ending my sub feels justified because the formula hasn't been consistently bad for me. It's hit and miss, and I've had good experiences with CS so far with the misses. I have only contacted them when I receive dried out glitters, but will probably start contacting them about goopy polishes - not for replacements (I don't mind thinning them down myself), but so they know about batch issues and can track how many "bad" polishes there are out there. When there are colors/product I'm excited about, then the sub feels totally worth it. There is something to be said for length of subscription though, because I have noticed a similarity in colors. Even though they aren't dupes, they're close enough that I feel like I don't NEED them because of my budget - mind you if I had an unlimited bank account, I'd probably never skip a month!

Honestly, I just really like the bottles.. they look so classy, even though they're completely impractical. I'm a sucker for nice packaging.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad somebody else is excited about trying out some new polish! I'm looking forward to trying that lovely espresso color. It will get me in the mood for fall (a little early!).


 I'm not usually big on brown polish but you're actually making me want Fiore now!


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 22, 2013)

> For me, complaining about the formula and not ending my sub feels justified because the formula hasn't been consistently bad for me. It's hit and miss, and I've had good experiences with CS so far with the misses. I have only contacted them when I receive dried out glitters, but will probably start contacting them about goopy polishes - not for replacements (I don't mind thinning them down myself), but so they know about batch issues and can track how many "bad" polishes there are out there. When there are colors/product I'm excited about, then the sub feels totally worth it. There is something to be said for length of subscription though, because I have noticed a similarity in colors. Even though they aren't dupes, they're close enough that I feel like I don't NEED them because of my budget - mind you if I had an unlimited bank account, I'd probably never skip a month! Honestly, I just really like the bottles.. they look so classy, even though they're completely impractical. I'm a sucker for nice packaging.


 I'm a sucker for the packaging too. I love my white box from the Oprah collection and I found that I can even stack them two high. And they just look great when you set them up before you're going to polish your nails.


----------



## angismith (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jessica, I still can't believe I switched from It Girl to Boho Glam this month ... I am still sitting on the fence about adding Fiore. I have gone back and added it a couple of times and then gone back and taken it off. Only the evening of the 24th knows for sure ... lol! I am seeing Lois and Amity combo with the glitter on an accent nail or two! Still thinking I might be able to pick up Fiore in a curated set later. I think the problem I'm having with it is that I am just not ready for fall yet!





> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so with you, Angi. I change my box a million times while the selection window is open! Fall is my favorite time of year because the weather is so nice here in the South during that time. And my bday is in Sept!





> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not usually big on brown polish but you're actually making me want Fiore now!


 Did you all see Julep's FB post? FIORE is their SECOND ANNIVERSARY COLOR! Video link with it explains why the name .... go see! I went straight back and logged in and added it back on to my selection!!! I was snarky about their contest announcement ... apparently you can only participate if you use Instagram. And Jessica, I'm from the South, too ... NW Tennessee!

Along with that, about the same time, it was being announced on the news that Duchess Kate has a baby boy, 8lbs, 6oz. A boy was my guess!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 22, 2013)

> Did you all see Julep's FB post? FIORE is their SECOND ANNIVERSARY COLOR! Video link with it explains why the name .... go see! I went straight back and logged in and added it back on to my selection!!! I was snarky about their contest announcement ... apparently you can only participate if you use Instagram. And Jessica, I'm from the South, too ... NW Tennessee! Along with that, about the same time, it was being announced on the news that Duchess Kate has a baby boy, 8lbs, 6oz. A boy was my guess!


 I need to look that up! I don't do FB much. I wish I would have paid attention to the baby watch Bc I would have loved to paint my nails with BL Pitter Patter for the occasion! I might do it when I get home tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to look that up! I don't do FB much.
> 
> I wish I would have paid attention to the baby watch Bc I would have loved to paint my nails with BL Pitter Patter for the occasion! I might do it when I get home tonight.


 Just got an email from BL ... announcing ROYAL BLUE colors, a lite blue, a med. blue glitter, and a med. blue, Sprog, Scouse, and Blagger. The nail polish lords are conspiring against my wallet! And the South has its very own Royal Baby today ... Hilary of Lady Antebellum gave birth to a baby girl in Nashville today!


----------



## angismith (Jul 22, 2013)

Jessica,

If you don't want to look up the Instagram contest for Fiore, you can probably just go straight to YouTube and watch the video about why the name Fiore.


----------



## puffyeyes (Jul 22, 2013)

http://www.xovain.com/nails/offensive-nail-polish-names#feed=/search?keyword=nail polish

Makes me think of Julep. 
 
I don't think they hit saturation yet.  However, I think they could use a breathe of fresh air.


----------



## x3tember (Jul 22, 2013)

newbie here... and sorry to bother yall! But i have some questions.

Do yall find juleps small amount is trouble some? I can get Zoya for $8 each and they have over twice the amount...

also, do your Juleps dry really slow? Mine are dinos.

btw, i am REALLY looking forward to the champagne trio! i ordered a it girl box since i dont have much julep yet and i kinda like the brown and orange. pink is always a keeper for me.

Thanks!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *x3tember* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> newbie here... and sorry to bother yall! But i have some questions.
> 
> ...


 Yes. It's one of the things that bugs me about Julep. $14 (regular price) for 0.25 oz makes it $28 if you wanted 0.50 oz of product like an OPI. I never cared for the prices when compared to the amount. It's price gouging. The only reason I stuck with Julep is because I have enough credits to get free boxes through 2014/2015 (if I continue to skip). Honestly, if it weren't for their perks.rewards I wouldn't be getting Julep at all.


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 22, 2013)

> newbie here... and sorry to bother yall! But i have some questions. Do yall find juleps small amount is trouble some? I can get Zoya for $8 each and they have over twice the amount... also, do your Juleps dry really slow? Mine are dinos. btw, i am REALLY looking forward to the champagne trio! i ordered a it girl box since i dont have much julep yet and i kinda like the brown and orange. pink is always a keeper for me. Thanks!


 I use Seche Vite and Julep quick dry drops so I have no problems. I also don't really mind the small size of the polish bottle even though I know that it's kind of a rip off. It's just that in all my years I've never once finished up a bottle of polish and I don't anticipate doing so. So it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## angismith (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.xovain.com/nails/offensive-nail-polish-names#feed=/search?keyword=nail polish
> 
> ...


 Those are some really obnoxious names .... I guess I shouldn't complain about Julep using women's names ... at least there's little room for scandal there! I do have to admit that I personally own and routinely wear NARS Orgasm blush though. I have been having fun since yesterday naming polishes over on the Bondi FB page .... I don't think I offered anything obnoxious ... the closest I came was naming my husband's selection of the nearly black color, "Naughty".


----------



## angismith (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Seche Vite and Julep quick dry drops so I have no problems. I also don't really mind the small size of the polish bottle even though I know that it's kind of a rip off. It's just that in all my years I've never once finished up a bottle of polish and I don't anticipate doing so. So it doesn't really bother me.


 I agree, swimsalot! I have never finished a bottle of polish either and like someone else said, I love the cute little bottles! I am still studyiing how to display my Julep collection so that I can see what I have at a glance. I am a visual learner and I have to see something to know how I want to use it. Twiddling my thumbs here waiting for my selections this month 'cause I already figured out what my first mani is going to be with the new colors!


----------



## Imberis (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *x3tember* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> newbie here... and sorry to bother yall! But i have some questions.
> 
> ...


I don't mind the actual amount in the bottles being small if I really love the color, but I hate the bottles themselves because they're so tall. It's not that big of a deal when putting it on, but it feels odd in my hand. I also wonder if the tall bottles have something to do with the polish separating? Julep polish separates far more quickly than any of my other polishes.

Mine dries so, so slow. I live in a very humid climate, so I understand that it takes longer, but Julep polishes take SO long to dry, especially the cream polishes. The glitter polishes dry much faster, thankfully!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 22, 2013)

i don't mind sexy names. there's a difference between 'orgasm' and 'starter wife' one is sexy one is misogynistic. 'jail bait' implies sexualization of minors= not okay. 'load'? really gross, ugly color anyways, wouldn't buy it, but not misogynistic.'deep throat' is definitely much sexier but it's not problematic unless nars was marketed towards youth (like urban decay is arguably so). 'saddle me up' isn't a problem. 'porn star' is borders the line of being problematic because a lot of porn is misogynistic. 'surfin for boys' is less problematic than 'boy bait' because at least it depicts female sexuality (or that of the user) as active- most advertising depicts females as passive sexual objects (like 'boy bait' implies).. 'boy bait' is frustrating because it also goes along with the idea that the best hope for any woman is to be worthy of male attention; snag a man and you're a success. a woman with out a man falls short of total success; see my point? i really love the color of mac's boy bait so that's the only reason i use it. however, sometimes i try to stop my bitterness as 'surfin for boys' - who hasn't been on the prowl for a date or someone to dance with or even more? the worst ones - those that just seem anti-woman- like trophy wife or worshipping thinness- just absolutely suck and no matter how pretty they are, they won't get my money.


----------



## angismith (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't mind the actual amount in the bottles being small if I really love the color, but I hate the bottles themselves because they're so tall. It's not that big of a deal when putting it on, but it feels odd in my hand. I also wonder if the tall bottles have something to do with the polish separating? Julep polish separates far more quickly than any of my other polishes.
> ...


 I read somewhere that colors can separate faster because they are free of some of the "no-no" ingredients and to just roll them between your hands to gently mixing them back up, no shaking like we used to do when we were teenagers ... the shakng causes air bubbles in your application.


----------



## angismith (Jul 22, 2013)

rachel, I did notice while checking out Bondi that they have one color that has one of the disrespectful names you are talking about ... Horny Mistress. I found it really offensive.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 22, 2013)

> rachel, I did notice while checking out Bondi that they have one color that has one of the disrespectful names you are talking about ... Horny Mistress. I found it really offensive.


 If I got that color I'd send it back to them.


----------



## reepy (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I got that color I'd send it back to them.


i thought it was funny/cheeky and i thought it would make for fun gifts for my friends.  plus it's a great color.  but i just ordered david bowie's bulge too (scofflaw not bondi)  ;-)


----------



## Imberis (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read somewhere that colors can separate faster because they are free of some of the "no-no" ingredients and to just roll them between your hands to gently mixing them back up, no shaking like we used to do when we were teenagers ... the shakng causes air bubbles in your application.


Yeah, I always roll them around to re-mix them, but my other 3-free polishes don't separate as much as Julep does for some reason. Not sure why, but at least they always mix back up fine.


----------



## puffyeyes (Jul 22, 2013)

> Those are some really obnoxious names .... I guess I shouldn't complain about Julep using women's names ... at least there's little room for scandal there! I do have to admit that I personally own and routinely wear NARS Orgasm blush though. I have been having fun since yesterday naming polishes over on the Bondi FB page .... I don't think I offered anything obnoxious ... the closest I came was naming my husband's selection of the nearly black color, "Naughty".Â


I think we are all on the same page. NARS orgasm (and others) is one thing. A really great way to describe the color and isn't disrespectful. Many, many other names from other brands, not so much.


----------



## hdmom (Jul 23, 2013)

Also new to julep! Been following the thread but decided to finally join in on the chatting fun  I joined last month and also did a mystery box, but this will be my first maven month. I was curious about the mystery boxes--when do they typically offer them? Also, are the warehouse sales I hear about rare??


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

I miss the months where everything was the same finish, and the finish was different each month. Now they are just doing colors in various finishes. I still like them, but not as much


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

also did julep have a first anniversary color?


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hdmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also new to julep! Been following the thread but decided to finally join in on the chatting fun  I joined last month and also did a mystery box, but this will be my first maven month. I was curious about the mystery boxes--when do they typically offer them? Also, are the warehouse sales I hear about rare??


 The mystery boxes are not on a set schedule for release.  They used to be every couple of months/major holidays up until like February or March of this year.  Now they have been doing them about 1 a month. But they aren't guaranteed to be that often. 

The wearhouse sales are once per year (June), and this was the first year they have offered it online, last year it was only in person at their place in Seattle.  We don't know for certain if they will offer it online again, I'm sure they will announce next spring when they remind about the sale coming up.  They had a lot of hiccups with it this year, but since it was the first time they did it online, maybe they know how to make it better next year? 

They also have an end of year sale right after Christmas.  It was just as good, if not better, than the warehouse sale!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also did julep have a first anniversary color?


 Hmmm, I don't think so.  I could have missed it (so nobody quote me, LOL), but I'm pretty sure they didn't have a selected "color" for the first anniversary.  It was the "metallic and chromes" collection series.  They did have a gift in the box.  It wasn't really a "gift" per say, it was in place of the usual free treats they send in the box each month.  The gift was that cheapo reusable tote bag they still have online now/have given out in multiple mystery boxes to reach the value claims.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 23, 2013)

> i thought it was funny/cheeky and i thought it would make for fun gifts for my friends.Â  plus it's a great color.Â  but i just ordered david bowie's bulge too (scofflaw not bondi)Â  ;-)Â Â


 DB's bulge wouldn't bother me, &amp; I get funny, sexy names. There's something really demeaning about the combination Horny Mistress. I would be okay with just Horny, but there's something sickening about the two words together that I'm trying to put my finger on... Maybe the implied infidelity? I tend to deconstruct language and notice subtle nuances. That may explain my sensitivity. Also, I agree with what Rachel explained ab women being passive sexual objects. I have also seen some concerns ab "Oxblood" as a description of a certain shade of red (not necessarily the name of a specific polish). There are words (&amp; the images they represent) that bother some &amp; not others, so that kind if makes this whole conversation moot. And that is what language is- a set of signifiers for the images we intend to communicate to another person. I except companies will continue to use edgy names in order to project a certain image of themselves &amp; to appeal to their target demo. And they have the right to do so. But, if I did receive a product with a name that offends me, I would return it with an explanation of why it did so. That being said, to each her own! If you love the product &amp; don't mind the name, awesome! Language is subjective. I just wanted to explain myself further as I rarely post long entries. Sorry if it felt like a lecture, but this sort of debate regarding names is intriguing for me.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 23, 2013)

if you think about it, why would a company that markets products towards women name them as hateful, antif-women things? marathin? trophy wife? it's disgusting. 'horny mistress' implies infidelity and monogamy doesn't encompass everyone anyways but it implies secrecy. i don't know. it's bad but again, things like marathin and trophy wife are abhorrent. 

this leads me to my next point: if you feel strongly about these things, i hope that you won't buy them as i don't. do what you're comfortable with but remember that women make and influence a lot of consumer decisions: you can vote with your dollars. that's why i support julep: they don't pull that misogynistic crap that so many companies do, are led by women, and their very message 'beauty is about connection, not competition' is invaluable in a world of 'trophy wife' and 'marathin' and 'horny mistress', all of which encourage women to see each other as hateful competition along the axes of intersectionality/patriarchy. ending angry feminist rant? for now. =) also, i'm super glad that it seems most people discussing it see the distinction from these and just sex-related things.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 23, 2013)

> if you think about it, why would a company that markets products towards women name them as hateful, antif-women things? marathin? trophy wife? it's disgusting. 'horny mistress' implies infidelity and monogamy doesn't encompass everyone anyways but it implies secrecy. i don't know. it's bad but again, things like marathin and trophy wife are abhorrent.Â  this leads me to my next point: if you feel strongly about these things, i hope that you won't buy them as i don't. do what you're comfortable with but remember that women make and influence a lot of consumer decisions: you can vote with your dollars. that's why i support julep: they don't pull that misogynistic crap that so many companies do, are led by women, and their very message 'beauty is about connection, not competition' is invaluable in a world of 'trophy wife' and 'marathin' and 'horny mistress', all of which encourage women to see each other as hateful competition along the axes of intersectionality/patriarchy. ending angry feminist rant? for now. =) also, i'm super glad that it seems most people discussing it see the distinction from these and just sex-related things.


 You hit the nail on the head. Thanks for sharing your thoughts, too.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 23, 2013)

I am probably in the minority because I'm not easily offended. I buy a polish if I like the color. I could care less about the name. I would draw the line at sexual abuse like names and some satanic names but for the most part it's all fair game. a name such as 'trophy wife' or 'horny mistress' does not bother me. they don't change how I feel about myself. they don't encourage my husband to have an affair. I don't think they are degrading to me. I know who I am.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 23, 2013)

> I am probably in the minority because I'm not easily offended. I buy a polish if I like the color. I could care less about the name. I would draw the line at sexual abuse like names and some satanic names but for the most part it's all fair game. a name such as 'trophy wife' or 'horny mistress' does not bother me. they don't change how I feel about myself. they don't encourage my husband to have an affair. I don't think they are degrading to me. I know who I am.


 ^THIS^ I agree. It's all about confidence; a confident woman.


----------



## lepixie (Jul 23, 2013)

I just wanted to mention that I was reading on Julep's facebook page, on the part where it has let's take about August boxes.  Someone asked if the champagne trio would be available later.  They said it would be available, but it wouldn't be at the 14.99 price. I checked on Julep's website and the trio will be 33.60 for Mavens. I thought I'd mention it if there are any people who are just getting the box mostly for the trio.

I've decided I'm going to get the it girl box and two add-ons.  I can't decide among Veronica, Lois, and Francis.  At first, I was extremely disappointed with the colors, but the more I look at them, the more I like them.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 23, 2013)

Does anyone else find it funny that Julep used the masculine "Francis" instead of the feminine "Frances"?

I keep changing my mind, *sigh*


----------



## angismith (Jul 23, 2013)

Lexxie, I am confident but a name like Horny Mistress promotes infidelity and shows a total disrespect for the institution of marriage and the faithfulness that comes with a true commitment. I can't just look at the color and ignore the name. I WILL vote with my money. And I'm not picking on Bondi, I totally love what they are doing, but who would approve a name like that? And what message does it send to our younger generations who are following us by example? Sorry for being on a soap box about this but as I get older and watch my son mature (22 in Sept.), I realize the things that my husband and I have taught him unintentionally, both good and bad.


----------



## angismith (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else find it funny that Julep used the masculine "Francis" instead of the feminine "Frances"?
> 
> I keep changing my mind, *sigh*


 I did! I keep thinking of John Wayne ... his real name was Francis.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

> I did! I keep thinking of John Wayne ... his real name was Francis.


 Um, no, his name was Marion. Marion Robert Morrison, to be precise.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 23, 2013)

> Lexxie, I am confident but a name like Horny Mistress promotes infidelity and shows a total disrespect for the institution of marriage and the faithfulness that comes with a true commitment. I can't just look at the color and ignore the name. I WILL vote with my money. And I'm not picking on Bondi, I totally love what they are doing, but who would approve a name like that? And what message does it send to our younger generations who are following us by example? Sorry for being on a soap box about this but as I get older and watch my son mature (22 in Sept.), I realize the things that my husband and I have taught him unintentionally, both good and bad.


 I totally agree. I am 100% confident in myself &amp; my marriage. My son is only 2 &amp; he is like a little mirror of my behavior. Eta: I am certainly not dull enough to think buying a nail polish called horny mistress will make my husband cheat on me... I just don't like what the name and names such as these say or imply about women.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 23, 2013)

you can be confident in your marriage and not be at any risk for infidelity.

however 'trophy wife' and 'horny mistress' are absolute trash. cheating is evil. cheating or being possessed like an object are nothing to glamorize.

to know this is not to want to buy trash like that is not to say i think a nail polish means my partner will cheat. i hate how there's always a few women who stand up and say 'the misogyny's cool because my man won't cheat; i'm a confident woman. everything's cool if you're confident in yourself against the onslaught of anti-women crap.'

(not a response to jessicacalriley's post)


----------



## angismith (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The mystery boxes are not on a set schedule for release.  They used to be every couple of months/major holidays up until like February or March of this year.  Now they have been doing them about 1 a month. But they aren't guaranteed to be that often.
> 
> ...


 So you are telling us to save our Christmas money for the year-end sale??? LOL!


----------



## angismith (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um, no, his name was Marion. Marion Robert Morrison, to be precise.


 Um, .... red face here .... I think I'm getting Alzheimer's ... I KNEW that ... who am I thinking about that's real name was/is Francis? Anybody know what I was thinking??? LOL!!! Was it Cary Grant? Are any of you here old enough to know who Cary Grant was?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if you think about it, why would a company that markets products towards women name them as hateful, antif-women things? marathin? trophy wife? it's disgusting. 'horny mistress' implies infidelity and monogamy doesn't encompass everyone anyways but it implies secrecy. i don't know. it's bad but again, things like marathin and trophy wife are abhorrent.
> 
> this leads me to my next point: if you feel strongly about these things, i hope that you won't buy them as i don't. do what you're comfortable with but remember that women make and influence a lot of consumer decisions: you can vote with your dollars. that's why i support julep: they don't pull that misogynistic crap that so many companies do, are led by women, and their very message 'beauty is about connection, not competition' is invaluable in a world of 'trophy wife' and 'marathin' and 'horny mistress', all of which encourage women to see each other as hateful competition along the axes of intersectionality/patriarchy. ending angry feminist rant? for now. =) also, i'm super glad that it seems most people discussing it see the distinction from these and just sex-related things.


 Honestly, and I'm hugely feminist, but I think it's important to take a more nuanced stance on the topic. That's one of the things that bothers me about armchair/internet feminism (and please don't take this the wrong way Rachel, I'm not accusing you of that) but that we have to get all up in arms about every single thing that's problematic. If it's the same noise level regardless of how problematic the issue is, way more important topics (e.g. reproductive rights, wage discrepancy, glass ceiling) are drowned out by things that don't matter... like makeup names.

And I'm not saying that these names aren't slightly or overtly misogynist, but honestly, if misogynist makeup names were the least of our problems, I think everyone would be *delighted*. Instead, they're the symptoms of a sick system that trivializes and degrades the female experience and the female-gendered and/or -bodied person. But keep in mind that capitalism is amoral (for better or worse). The company dosen't care if  you're not a customer if you don't know their product, if you consciously decide not to use their product because you don't like it (me, with Essie's formula), if you are boycotting them because of moral reasons (feminsm, cruelty free, veganism). Morality of a company is imposed on it by the owners, otherwise, a company won't change its stance unless it's somehow degrading their profits. So for example, Julep doesn't care if you don't subscribe to them because you don't like their formula or if you don't like their main product, nail polish.

I'm not saying it's not important to put your foot down about little things as well, but if that's the case, doesn't it seem hypocritical (for me as well) to not boycott the entire beauty industry, which is systemically sexist for a number of reasons? Like for example, saying it's not okay to bully people to your kids, then going around and making disparaging remarks about a celebrity -- not practicing what we preach. Food for thought.


----------



## angismith (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hdmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also new to julep! Been following the thread but decided to finally join in on the chatting fun  I joined last month and also did a mystery box, but this will be my first maven month. I was curious about the mystery boxes--when do they typically offer them? Also, are the warehouse sales I hear about rare??


 thanks for joining us, hdmom! I lurked the first month or so too .... it won't be long until you won't hesitate to say something ... sometimes I say TOO much!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

> Um, .... red face here .... I think I'm getting Alzheimer's ... I KNEW that ... who am I thinking about that's real name was/is Francis? Anybody know what I was thinking??? LOL!!! Was it Cary Grant? Are any of you here old enough to know who Cary Grant was?


 Mmmm, Archibald Leach. I have spent many hours wishing I was more age-appropriate for his career. I'll have to think about Francis because the only ones I can think of are Frank Black aka Black Francis and the bad guy in _Pee Wee's Big Adventure_.


----------



## angismith (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DB's bulge wouldn't bother me, &amp; I get funny, sexy names. There's something really demeaning about the combination Horny Mistress. I would be okay with just Horny, but there's something sickening about the two words together that I'm trying to put my finger on... Maybe the implied infidelity?
> 
> ...


 Jessica, I had no problem with Oxblood as it has been around for a long time ... I haven't done a lot of color studies, but I think it is an actual color name, like red, blue, purple, chartreuse, ... then defines an actual color not just a name of a polish ... you would use oxblood just like you would use teal to describe a red that has brown tones. It is a favorite of mine ... my first paycheck from my first job went to an oxblood leather bag and wallet ... way back once upon a long, long time ago.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 23, 2013)

i understand the valid argument that these issues are trivial, but i believe that if we change what we complacently accept in our daily lives, we can begin to change how the population at large regards all of the most significant issues, including those recent and ongoing attacks on our rights. if a society won't tolerate misogynistic names, it won't tolerate the violations of basic human rights. also, i don't know of any blogger or formal writer on the internet that talks mainly about small problems rather than large ones. i believe that taking our rights away is symptomatic as well, just as the names of makeup are, which means that it is our general attitude and notions of women that we accept complacently on a subliminal level. ignoring them, or treating anything as too small to care about, is why the larger and most significant attacks on women occur. the economy is directly fueled by destroying the ability of men and women to connect to each other on a human level, persuading us to buy products and expect things in partners that are quite literally nonhuman (specifically for physical attributes) and destroy the ability to generally relate to each other. 

that's not to say that sometimes a battle isn't worth fighting, but it is a makeup forum, and we are talking about makeup. it takes too much energy to slap someone every time on the wrist that they use nonparallel language, 'he' for the universal, 'chick', etc, and i get it. but it is a makeup forum, and i can't imagine a better place for that conversation than here (or a corporate office of whomever approves those names).


----------



## angismith (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i understand the valid argument that these issues are trivial, but i believe that if we change what we complacently accept in our daily lives, we can begin to change how the population at large regards all of the most significant issues, including those recent and ongoing attacks on our rights. if a society won't tolerate misogynistic names, it won't tolerate the violations of basic human rights. also, i don't know of any blogger or formal writer on the internet that talks mainly about small problems rather than large ones. i believe that taking our rights away is symptomatic as well, just as the names of makeup are, which means that it is our general attitude and notions of women that we accept complacently on a subliminal level. ignoring them, or treating anything as too small to care about, is why the larger and most significant attacks on women occur. the economy is directly fueled by destroying the ability of men and women to connect to each other on a human level, persuading us to buy products and expect things in partners that are quite literally nonhuman (specifically for physical attributes) and destroy the ability to generally relate to each other.
> 
> that's not to say that sometimes a battle isn't worth fighting, but it is a makeup forum, and we are talking about makeup. it takes too much energy to slap someone every time on the wrist that they use nonparallel language, 'he' for the universal, 'chick', etc, and i get it. but it is a makeup forum, and i can't imagine a better place for that conversation than here (or a corporate office of whomever approves those names).


 Right, Rachel ... change has to start somewhere and as consumers of makeup, we should take a stand against things that are unacceptable to us individually ... if no one bought a product with a foul name, the product would die a natural death, lack of sales. So vote for your beliefs as you stated earlier, Rachel, with your wallet and don't buy products that are offensive to you. And feel free to share those beliefs about the subtleties of makeup names on a makeup talk forum! It is a place to share our values as well as our opinions. And Julep is all about girlfriends supporting girlfriends ... which is what we are doing here on MuT.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 23, 2013)

Well, if anyone happens to get Horny Mistress in your sub box, send it my way!  I am not easily offended and could honestly care less what kind of inappropriateness in on the tiny label on my polish, makeup etc.  So, send me your Trophy Wife's, your Boy Bait's and your Barefoot and Topless's!


----------



## reepy (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, if anyone happens to get Horny Mistress in your sub box, send it my way!  I am not easily offended and could honestly care less what kind of inappropriateness in on the tiny label on my polish, makeup etc.  So, send me your Trophy Wife's, your Boy Bait's and your Barefoot and Topless's!


 I'm second in line!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i understand the valid argument that these issues are trivial, *but i believe that if we change what we complacently accept in our daily lives, we can begin to change how the population at large regards all of the most significant issues*, including those recent and ongoing attacks on our rights. if a society won't tolerate misogynistic names, it won't tolerate the violations of basic human rights. also, i don't know of any blogger or formal writer on the internet that talks mainly about small problems rather than large ones. i believe that taking our rights away is symptomatic as well, just as the names of makeup are, which means that it is our general attitude and notions of women that we accept complacently on a subliminal level. ignoring them, or treating anything as too small to care about, is why the larger and most significant attacks on women occur. the economy is directly fueled by destroying the ability of men and women to connect to each other on a human level, persuading us to buy products and expect things in partners that are quite literally nonhuman (specifically for physical attributes) and destroy the ability to generally relate to each other.
> 
> that's not to say that sometimes a battle isn't worth fighting, but it is a makeup forum, and we are talking about makeup. it takes too much energy to slap someone every time on the wrist that they use nonparallel language, 'he' for the universal, 'chick', etc, and i get it. but it is a makeup forum, and i can't imagine a better place for that conversation than here (or a corporate office of whomever approves those names).


 A good recommendation for a blogger who takes a stance from bottom up is Anita Sarkeesian (http://femfreq.tumblr.com / http://www.feministfrequency.com), who runs Feminist Frequency. I don't 100% always agree with her stance, but I agree with you it's important to take a stance. She's done deconstruction of video games, general media, Legos. She's also linked to this really interesting video on makeup here: http://www.feministfrequency.com/2011/10/create-your-own-web-show-with-reel-grrls/

Respectfully, we'll have to agree to disagree on the bolded. I do agree minor things matter, how we interact with media that floats through out lives matters, but there is a scale on which a topic can be too small to matter. For example, as a WOC, one of things I encounter is people complaining about how getting Chinese tattoos is a misappropriation of Chinese culture, yet I don't care about that and neither has any other Chinese person I know. When I try to say that I don't care about it, I'm accused of my personal view not representing everyone (which is hilarious because somehow my singular Chinese opinion is less valid than a bunch of not-Chinese people's opinion). Yet at the same time, Asian women are systemically shut out from conversations about wage and earnings. Even though Asians make up 5% of the American population. And the lack of Asian actors in Hollywood is a greater problem than Chinese tattoos.

I get what you're saying, but here's another hierarchical way to look at this (since I know you're interested in medicine too): coughing can be a symptom of many problems, including a rare form of pneumonia that HIV/AIDS patients get from immonudeficiency. So the overall problem is AIDS, but pneumonia is a subset of that. And coughing a subset of the pneumonia. Right now, the problem names of makeup products is the coughing, not the pneumonia.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 23, 2013)

(Though I do have to say I am a little sad when I hear anyone say they don't care about the topic at all, in regards to the name of products. I mean, no one should be forced to care because everyone's feelings are valid but... it's a little disheartening when people outright say they don't care about misogyny even though it's something that also can affect them.

The scale of importance is one thing, outright not caring is another. I'm not offended by it either, but that doesn't necessarily make it right)


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

Ehhh, I have to add myself to the don't care about cheeky polish names. It's all just marketing... Now we are talking about the polishes, exactly what the brands wanted in the first place. I think the name horny mistress is stupid, and an awkward mouthful, but it doesn't offend me in the least. I guess there are just so many things to care about and take a stance on, I prefer my beauty addiction to be free from unnecessary worrying on my part.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't think certain names on polishes really bother me all that much. Some I even find quite funny! Like Horny Mistress for example...I bought it, because it's a beautiful true red and I support Bondi. Am I personally blase about cheating/infidelity? ABSOLUTELY NOT, I would never do such a thing, and I would not be with my Hubby if he did....however, I even showed him the polish because I thought it was hilarious and it gave us both a good laugh! Now if I had children I certainly wouldn't leave these polishes around for them to see, but I don't have any kids yet. To me it's just a sticker, I can peel it off if it bothers me that much, but by golly if I love the color, I'm getting it! I'm a very sensitive person, so one might think some of these names would have me all offended but if we get offended to every single thing out there that could possible cause offense...well you're going to be living your life in a very uncomfortably, constantly-offended huff LOL I'm not saying anyone is wrong or right here, everyone is absolutely entitled to their own opinion! If it isn't for you, and you don't want to buy it then by all means, don't! Stand up for what you think is right! My post is not to....lol.....offend anyone, at all. I'm one of the least judgmental people out there, I think everyone needs to do what's right for them because no two people are alike.






On a secondary note.....I'm still excited for this month's Julep!!!!


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 23, 2013)

> you can be confident in your marriage and not be at any risk for infidelity. however 'trophy wife' and 'horny mistress' are absolute trash. cheating is evil. cheating or being possessed like an object are nothing to glamorize. to know this is not to want to buy trash like that is not to say i think a nail polish means my partner will cheat. i hate how there's always a few women who stand up and say 'the misogyny's cool because my man won't cheat; i'm a confident woman. everything's cool if you're confident in yourself against the onslaught of anti-women crap.' (not a response to jessicacalriley's post)


 Wow. I am amazed. I didn't realize that being a confident woman who does not feel that 'trophy wife' and ' horny mistress' are personally degrading equates to supporter of misogony.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm in the don't care group as well.  If you really looked for them, there are a lot more cosmetic names like this from all different brands (and we could add cocktail names to the list too).  To me, the only thing nail polish promotes is painting your nails lol.  At least they're easier for me to remember.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm sorry I didn't mean to stir things up. I want to clarify things ok? I'm on mobile and it's too hard to type what I'm trying to clarify things, ok? I will come back tonight probably late to type it up.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the don't care group as well.  If you really looked for them, there are a lot more cosmetic names like this from all different brands (and we could add cocktail names to the list too).  To me, the only thing nail polish promotes is painting your nails lol.  At least they're easier for me to remember.


Exactly!  I recently bought a metallic red from Zoya, I have no clue what the name of the polish is.  But you can bet that I remember all the tongue-in-cheek polishes in my collection.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

I



> I don't think certain names on polishes really bother me all that much. Some I even find quite funny! Like Horny Mistress for example...I bought it, because it's a beautiful true red and I support Bondi. Am I personally blase about cheating/infidelity? ABSOLUTELY NOT, I would never do such a thing, and I would not be with my Hubby if he did....however, I even showed him the polish because I thought it was hilarious and it gave us both a good laugh! Now if I had children I certainly wouldn't leave these polishes around for them to see, but I don't have any kids yet. To me it's just a sticker, I can peel it off if it bothers me that much, but by golly if I love the color, I'm getting it! I'm a very sensitive person, so one might think some of these names would have me all offended but if we get offended to every single thing out there that could possible cause offense...well you're going to be living your life in a very uncomfortably, constantly-offended huff LOL I'm not saying anyone is wrong or right here, everyone is absolutely entitled to their own opinion! If it isn't for you, and you don't want to buy it then by all means, don't! Stand up for what you think is right! My post is not to....lol.....offend anyone, at all. I'm one of the least judgmental people out there, I think everyone needs to do what's right for them because no two people are alike.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On a secondary note.....I'm still excited for this month's Julep!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ugh I hate people who are in a constantly offended huff. I am all for standing up for issues you believe in, but to me and it seems a lot of others, this issue barely registers on the offense scale. I find all the names amusing, though if its particularly raunchy I always end up wanting it more. I still have a high schoolers sense of potty humor, it's mostly only with my best friend, I wanted Load so badly but it is too damn expensive, I stalk it for when it goes on sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 23, 2013)

I think the main point is why can't they give these nail polishes empowering names for women, like so many products for men are given empowering names.

I'm pretty sure that was the base point of the article. No?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

I bet if you took survey of all nail polish names 99% would be neutral things that have to do more with the color, or a play on words like turquoise and Caicos and the rest would be split between more fem positive like power clutch and not so much ala trophy wife The issue of the men's products is kind of a pointless argument, she only used deodorant names because those are really the only category of male grooming products that had a range of options, most men's products are just labeled as "for men" since the other products they have are generally targeted towards women. I Women's products have so much variety that companies need so many more names that the chance for a misstep is higher just because of saturation.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I bet if you took survey of all nail polish names 99% would be neutral things that have to do more with the color, or a play on words like turquoise and Caicos and the rest would be split between more fem positive like power clutch and not so much ala trophy wife
> 
> The issue of the men's products is kind of a pointless argument, she only used deodorant names because those are really the only category of male grooming products that had a range of options, most men's products are just labeled as "for men" since the other products they have are generally targeted towards women. I
> ...


 Valid point. Although the world of male grooming products is growing so you never know what the near future could hold for the names of men's products.


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 23, 2013)

Im okay with most names. When the names glorify infidelity or anorexia or demean women,then I'll take a pass. I won't complain necessarily, I'll just vote with my wallet.


----------



## angismith (Jul 23, 2013)

On an entirely different note than nail polish names, would Julep not have fared better publicly if they had announced their Fiore color and naming reasons when the Maven Window opened instead of waiting over the weekend and letting the frustration with the "miss" on the anticipated anniversary collection go unanswered for a few days? Marketing should have been all over what appears to me to be mass disappointment with the Garden Party Collection this month?


----------



## puffyeyes (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, didn't mean to stir the pot.  

With that article I posted, I wanted to show a positive aspect about Julep.  Demeaning names bother me and I don't purchase from lines with products that have them.  That's that.  Nothing to do with confidence/being offended or an "internet feminist".  The wonderful thing about being a human is that we can care about several things at once (some issues irrelevant to others, of course).




 (look an emoticon me, lol!)

 

So....the anniversary color.  I really want it.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 23, 2013)

> Wow, didn't mean to stir the pot. Â  With that article I posted, I wanted to show a positive aspect about Julep. Â Demeaning names bother me and I don't purchase from lines with products that have them. Â That's that. Â Nothing to do with confidence/being offended or an "internet feminist". Â The wonderful thing about being a human is that we can care about several things at once (some issues irrelevant to others, of course).
> 
> 
> 
> Â (look an emoticon me, lol!) Â  So....the anniversary color. Â I really want it.


 I just watched the Fiore video! I'm so glad it's in my box! What a nice little story.


----------



## Lily V (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just watched the Fiore video! I'm so glad it's in my box! What a nice little story.


 Yes, I saw it &amp; now I'm happier with my final choices- I was on the fence a bit w/ Fiore, but reasoned that I don't have anything like it in my collection (not much into browns) but maybe it would be good for fall- however now that I know the story behind it, it is really sweet.  So I'm really looking forward to it now (&amp; that trio!!



) 

but I think you're right Angi- they totally missed the PR mark with not releasing the video &amp; anniversary color explanation at the same time when the window opened up...


----------



## angismith (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, didn't mean to stir the pot.
> 
> ...


 It has been a good discussion and shows the differences among us, but also shows what we are all passionate about ... nail polish! I am too old-fashioned I guess (when did I get OLD?), but I would never be able to look at my mother and tell her that I am wearing David Bowie's Bulge or whatever the name was!


----------



## angismith (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It has been a good discussion and shows the differences among us, but also shows what we are all passionate about ... nail polish! I am too old-fashioned I guess (when did I get OLD?), but I would never be able to look at my mother and tell her that I am wearing David Bowie's Bulge or whatever the name was!


 Reading back, just want to say that David Bowie's Bulge would be one of the fun, but risque names, not a demeaning or demoralizing name like Trophy Wife or Jail Bait, etc.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 23, 2013)

i can't help but think fiore could have been a better polish based on how that place looked. am i wrong for thinking picking the outside paint color is a bit uninspired? i really liked the video but i saw a lot of interesting colors and textures in the shop that looked romantic, intimate yet modern: fresh updates on the typical coffee shop.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 23, 2013)

> It has been a good discussion and shows the differences among us, but also shows what we are all passionate about ... nail polish! I am too old-fashioned I guess (when did I get OLD?), but I would never be able to look at my mother and tell her that I am wearing David Bowie's Bulge or whatever the name was!


 I'm 26 and I would never be able to tell my mom that I am wearing "David bowie's bulge." Lmao. We are very close, too, but sexy things are not a topic of conversation between us. It cracks me up to even think about bringing up the conversation! Eta- Angi, I seem to be finding you in all of my forum posts. We must have a lot in common!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puffyeyes (Jul 23, 2013)

I want them to do an anniversary trio or something!  Like....first polish, best seller and fiore.

Also..it might help them if they retired several of the 3-free colors.  Going all 4-free would be best.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want them to do an anniversary trio or something!  Like....first polish, best seller and fiore.
> 
> Also..it might help them if they retired several of the 3-free colors.  Going all 4-free would be best.


 this is a cool idea. i don't know if doing the best seller would be a good idea because it might be something most people have and wouldn't want. then again, if most people have it, maybe they would want another, especially if they came with special edition caps or something. what do you all think about that- do you repurchase shades or keep going on trying new things? any guesses at the best seller? sometimes they do the end of month best seller email and what not but i think that's usually a color that was on sale (like denver or eden or coco for $7 for 72 hours) so it makes sense it hits the number one spot for the month.


----------



## angismith (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i can't help but think fiore could have been a better polish based on how that place looked. am i wrong for thinking picking the outside paint color is a bit uninspired? i really liked the video but i saw a lot of interesting colors and textures in the shop that looked romantic, intimate yet modern: fresh updates on the typical coffee shop.


 I didn't really pay attention to the other colors in the video (now I'll have to watch again). I do think a matte brown would have been more interesting than just a creme. Or maybe a sea salt finish to represent sugar in the coffee?


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 23, 2013)

> I didn't really pay attention to the other colors in the video (now I'll have to watch again). I do think a matte brown would have been more interesting than just a creme. Or maybe a sea salt finish to represent sugar in the coffee?


 I thought the same thing!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry to be a pain....I keep scrolling looking for this video ya'll are talking about an apparently I'm blind! Can someone relink please? Thanks!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 23, 2013)

> I'm so sorry to be a pain....I keep scrolling looking for this video ya'll are talking about an apparently I'm blind! Can someone relink please? Thanks!


 I hope this works! If not, it is on the Julep Maven YouTube channel. http://youtu.be/Fnf3S3mOOvs


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope this works! If not, it is on the Julep Maven YouTube channel.
> 
> http://youtu.be/Fnf3S3mOOvs


 Oh, see now I'm kind of charmed.

They definitely should've released this video as a sneak peak on the 19th or so. Hm now I'm definitely rethinking not getting a box... XD


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope this works! If not, it is on the Julep Maven YouTube channel.
> 
> http://youtu.be/Fnf3S3mOOvs


Ah! Thank you, thank you, you're the cat's meow! Seeeee, now it TOTALLY makes sense why it's that color! I adore it even more and I'm so excited I upgraded




Coffee nails!!!!


----------



## angismith (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm 26 and I would never be able to tell my mom that I am wearing "David bowie's bulge." Lmao. We are very close, too, but sexy things are not a topic of conversation between us. It cracks me up to even think about bringing up the conversation!
> 
> Eta- Angi, I seem to be finding you in all of my forum posts. We must have a lot in common!






 Yes, Jessica, it does, doesn't it? I am enjoying making new friends and you are one that I seem to be feeling a special affinity to, too! I see some of my son's friends hitting 22 this year and they are so much more open and transparent about everything ... although a lot of it has to do more with respect for other's beliefs ...


----------



## angismith (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want them to do an anniversary trio or something!  Like....first polish, best seller and fiore.
> 
> Also..it might help them if they retired several of the 3-free colors.  Going all 4-free would be best.


 Good idea! Both of them!!!


----------



## angismith (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah! Thank you, thank you, you're the cat's meow! Seeeee, now it TOTALLY makes sense why it's that color! I adore it even more and I'm so excited I upgraded
> ...


 That's what I was talking about ... marketing messed this up! It should have been released when the Maven Window opened. Instead they hurt their reputation on the very weekend before a competitor launched their own subscription box. Everyone could have been buzzing around a cool Fiore finish!


----------



## angismith (Jul 24, 2013)

On another topic, has anyone tried to use the email [email protected]? I tried all weekend to submit my Kyla and Monica manicure (even resized it to a smaller file size) and it kept bouncing back as undeliverable. I really wish I could take a better picture of it in a light that shows the colors better ... I have a cardiologist appointment this morning ... maybe outside light will be better with this stupid cell phone camera I am trying to adapt to!


----------



## angismith (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is a cool idea. i don't know if doing the best seller would be a good idea because it might be something most people have and wouldn't want. then again, if most people have it, maybe they would want another, especially if they came with special edition caps or something. what do you all think about that- do you repurchase shades or keep going on trying new things? any guesses at the best seller? sometimes they do the end of month best seller email and what not but i think that's usually a color that was on sale (like denver or eden or coco for $7 for 72 hours) so it makes sense it hits the number one spot for the month.


 I would totally rebuy a Julep polish based on it being an anniversary color or some other special commemorative color because I love Julep so much that I consider it a collection, not just nail polish alone. Julep represents a rebirth of sorts for me and is very special in my life. I don't know about other brands. I had a few OPI polishes that I had bought the last several years just for a specific occasion and only used once. Who am I kidding, lol? I had three! I was always of the opinion that OPI was the best just because it was the name that I kept hearing in the press in regards to nails. But of the new ones that I have tried, the Julep subscription is completely on another level with me ... almost spiritual (emphasis on almost). I am very much looking forward to my Julep Night like I did last month ... savoring the opening of the box.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 24, 2013)

i am totally obsessed with julep but i can't justify a polish i'm totally not interested in. if it was just a little lighter and warmer, or had golden brown flakes in it, or was slightly shimmery (like sharon or zelda but the same dark brown) i'd be wanting it.

i thought the place seemed sweet and cozy yet still fresh and modern; i saw a burnt sienna color on the walls, warm lighting reflected off of glasses, etc. i just wish the polish was a little more interesting, especially since i know that dark of a shade looks like black on me (worth having a dark brown for nail art but i wouldn't use it otherwise).


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On another topic, has anyone tried to use the email [email protected]? I tried all weekend to submit my Kyla and Monica manicure (even resized it to a smaller file size) and it kept bouncing back as undeliverable. I really wish I could take a better picture of it in a light that shows the colors better ... I have a cardiologist appointment this morning ... maybe outside light will be better with this stupid cell phone camera I am trying to adapt to!


 I believe the e-mail is down at the moment!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would totally rebuy a Julep polish based on it being an anniversary color or some other special commemorative color because I love Julep so much that I consider it a collection, not just nail polish alone. Julep represents a rebirth of sorts for me and is very special in my life. I don't know about other brands. I had a few OPI polishes that I had bought the last several years just for a specific occasion and only used once. Who am I kidding, lol? I had three! I was always of the opinion that OPI was the best just because it was the name that I kept hearing in the press in regards to nails. But of the new ones that I have tried, the Julep subscription is completely on another level with me ... almost spiritual (emphasis on almost). I am very much looking forward to my Julep Night like I did last month ... savoring the opening of the box.


 I agree. Most of the time I either buy the entire collection or I don't get any at all. I don't seem to do this with any other brand of polish.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 24, 2013)

Skipped (I dunno if I said it before in this post lol) but will probably upgrade for mystery box who know what it'll bring because someone mentioned that she called their CS service and they assured (I dunno if that's the right word to use ) her that the mystery box will be an huge hit? No commentation on secret store? So I'll try and wait to see what they can offer the mystery box.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2013)

> Skipped (I dunno if I said it before in this post lol) but will probably upgrade for mystery box who know what it'll bring because someone mentioned that she called their CS service and they assured (I dunno if that's the right word to use ) her that the mystery box will be an huge hit? No commentation on secret store? So I'll try and wait to see what they can offer the mystery box.


 Heh. The word "assured" has been so misused in my office that it has come to mean pretty much the exact opposite of what it should mean. "I assure you" = "No way, no how, but I'll say yes to make you go away."


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 24, 2013)

yeah i'm hoping to go in on my first mystery box this month if it's sure to be a huge hit, as rumored. thanks for that tip lexxies22. i have almost $15 in gift cards so it would cost me ten (as long as it's the $24.99 price). i would LOVE for them to have two colors like last month's mystery box, or even just the chance of getting one of two, like they've done in the past. i have more than 50 julep polishes so i don't go for the mystery boxes but i would for the chance at limited edition polishes. i want the glitter from the champagne trio but i don't really have interest in the silver. they described it as a white gold but it's really just a silver. the taupey-mauve metallic in the champagne trio is gorgeous though, but because of zelda i don't feel it's compelling. anyways, my point is lol that if they have the glitter/taupey mauve metallic or comparably gorgeous shades in the mystery boxes, i'd definitely grab one.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 24, 2013)

> yeah i'm hoping to go in on my first mystery box this month if it's sure to be a huge hit, as rumored. thanks for that tip lexxies22. i have almost $15 in gift cards so it would cost me ten (as long as it's the $24.99 price). i would LOVE for them to have two colors like last month's mystery box, or even just the chance of getting one of two, like they've done in the past. i have more than 50 julep polishes so i don't go for the mystery boxes but i would for the chance at limited edition polishes. i want the glitter from the champagne trio but i don't really have interest in the silver. they described it as a white gold but it's really just a silver. the taupey-mauve metallic in the champagne trio is gorgeous though, but because of zelda i don't feel it's compelling. anyways, my point is lol that if they have the glitter/taupey mauve metallic or comparably gorgeous shades in the mystery boxes, i'd definitely grab one.


 Me too! This is what I was told by other MUT user probably in Julep July 2013 post. I'm not gonna go look for it. If time permits bec she is on Bondi Post as well so I will click on her screenname and track that post she posted.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Heh. The word "assured" has been so misused in my office that it has come to mean pretty much the exact opposite of what it should mean. "I assure you" = "No way, no how, but I'll say yes to make you go away."


 EXACTLY! That's why I had to say that! LOL you got me right there ðŸ˜ƒ it kinda sucks that I don't get julep points for a mystery box purchase.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 24, 2013)

I counted last night, and I have 49 (two of which are doubles), not including tc/base, and other products.

e_e eesh no wonder i feel bored half the time.


----------



## Rubyriot (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I ended up skipping, I just didn't find the product or colours really speaking to me this month. It kind of makes me sad. I just couldn't justify it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puffyeyes (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rubyriot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well I ended up skipping, I just didn't find the product or colours really speaking to me this month.
> 
> It kind of makes me sad. I just couldn't justify it


 Same here!  Hopefully Fiore at least goes on sale...


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 24, 2013)

Im really looking forward to the friction stick. Its almost like Julep knew what I needed without me even having to ask for it!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 24, 2013)

I also got my Summertime Big Mystery Box. I have every single one of the five polishes I recieved. Worst luck ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *x3tember* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> newbie here... and sorry to bother yall! But i have some questions.
> 
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hdmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also new to julep! Been following the thread but decided to finally join in on the chatting fun  I joined last month and also did a mystery box, but this will be my first maven month. I was curious about the mystery boxes--when do they typically offer them? Also, are the warehouse sales I hear about rare??


 Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hdmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also new to julep! Been following the thread but decided to finally join in on the chatting fun  I joined last month and also did a mystery box, but this will be my first maven month. I was curious about the mystery boxes--when do they typically offer them? Also, are the warehouse sales I hear about rare??


 Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2013)

I ended up getting classic with a twist.  Julep is the sub  that gets the fastest to me so I am excited that I will have my box around the same time as everyone else and not a month or so after.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 25, 2013)

I decided against upgrading in the end. The masks don't interest me and only one colleague wants one polish. So I chose the Bombshell box (Lacey is the only must-have colour for me) and 2x Fiore: one for me and one for my boss. I think the dark brown will look excellent with a matte topcoat for fall.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I counted last night, and I have 49 (two of which are doubles), not including tc/base, and other products.
> 
> e_e eesh no wonder i feel bored half the time.


 I counted my stash and I have 165!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided against upgrading in the end. The masks don't interest me and only one colleague wants one polish. So I chose the Bombshell box (Lacey is the only must-have colour for me) and 2x Fiore: one for me and one for my boss. I think the dark brown will look excellent with a matte topcoat for fall.


 OUUUUU matte top coat on Fiore! Yes! That sounds lovely.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 25, 2013)

a french tip mani with fiore would be gorgeous... shiny tips, matte nails.

i definitely kept my skip status but i look forward to having pretty browns, reds, oranges, indigos, golds, etc in the fall.

i'm super nuts and already started a september thread; fall is by far my favorite season. (i'm also a new england girl so fall is absolutely stunning here).

edit: they just sent out a fiore email; it looks totally different... i also needed a raspberry shade. i'm super regretting not doing it girl with lacey add on. lol i still have my 50% off code so i'll likely buy trina, fiore and lacey later on, if the mystery box is a miss.. who am i kidding, i'll probably do it all.


----------



## angismith (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also got my Summertime Big Mystery Box. I have every single one of the five polishes I recieved. Worst luck ever
> 
> 
> ...


 Ow ... you are right ... worst luck ever! But you did get Kyla and Monica, right? They are gorgeous! I liked what I got but I don't think I will be getting any more mystery boxes unless there are exclusive colors guaranteed like the Summer Days/Summer Nights set. I'll stick to hitting the secret store and special sale offers to round out my collection.


----------



## angismith (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> a french tip mani with fiore would be gorgeous... shiny tips, matte nails.
> 
> ...


 Yes, I think Fiore will be a great matte polish. And I love fall too! Looking forward to lots of pretty autumn collection next month from Julep. Off topic for this group, but did anyone else see the Chanel Alchimie metallic olive color just released? OMG! Why couldn't Julep have done something innovative and fresh like this?!!!


----------



## angismith (Jul 25, 2013)

Just wondering .... and speculating .... does Sephora always have a 50% sell on the OPI by Sephora colors this time of year? I am wondering if they are thinking of ending this collection and maybe starting a new partnership with Julep?


----------



## Imberis (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also got my Summertime Big Mystery Box. I have every single one of the five polishes I recieved. Worst luck ever
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry! Hopefully you can trade them or sell them somehow? That stinks. I've only been with Julep for maybe six months or so, and have skipped a few months, and even in the last mystery box I got I had a duplicate!


----------



## Imberis (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wondering .... and speculating .... does Sephora always have a 50% sell on the OPI by Sephora colors this time of year? I am wondering if they are thinking of ending this collection and maybe starting a new partnership with Julep?


They're discontinuing their partnership with OPI, I heard. I haven't heard anything about partnering with Julep instead, though. I think Sephora is just trying to push their own Sephora brand nail polish instead.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're discontinuing their partnership with OPI, I heard. I haven't heard anything about partnering with Julep instead, though. I think Sephora is just trying to push their own Sephora brand nail polish instead.


 speaking of which, i'm trying to get a job at sephora... my internship is ending tomorrow and the store director had invited me to apply almost two weeks ago. it's been a week since i submitted my application and i'm still waiting to hear. i plan on calling today.



> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I think Fiore will be a great matte polish. And I love fall too! Looking forward to lots of pretty autumn collection next month from Julep. Off topic for this group, but did anyone else see the Chanel Alchimie metallic olive color just released? OMG! Why couldn't Julep have done something innovative and fresh like this?!!!


 i picked up the sephora by opi s-age is just a number; you might like it as a distant dupe. it has a blue duotone but i don't think it shows up much when you paint with it. it's more olive gold than green but unless you're obsessed with alchimie, it should be a satisfying dupe. it looks a lot more like chanel's peridot though. i also agree with the julep statement: i'm totally near-praying they come out with gorgeous awesome collections for the fall that match the may/jazz one in quality and creativity.


----------



## JamieO (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're discontinuing their partnership with OPI, I heard. I haven't heard anything about partnering with Julep instead, though. I think Sephora is just trying to push their own Sephora brand nail polish instead.


 It would be cool if they did another partnership. Nails Inc. would make me crazy happy! I would rather Julep do their own Julep thing. I like that Sephora sells Julep, but it actually kind of bugs me that they release stuff to Sephora before they do their Mavens (was it the suedes that we're released at Sephora first?), I would rather they just do the Maven thing and let us get the new stuff first. On another note, I am totally on the matte Fiore bandwagon!! I love wearing Essie Little Brown Dress with a matte top coat in the fall. Now I've effectively talked myself into desperately needing Fiore...is it too late to unskip?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sorry! Hopefully you can trade them or sell them somehow? That stinks. I've only been with Julep for maybe six months or so, and have skipped a few months, and even in the last mystery box I got I had a duplicate!


 


> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ow ... you are right ... worst luck ever! But you did get Kyla and Monica, right? They are gorgeous! I liked what I got but I don't think I will be getting any more mystery boxes unless there are exclusive colors guaranteed like the Summer Days/Summer Nights set. I'll stick to hitting the secret store and special sale offers to round out my collection.


 I'm either going to sell them if I can or give them to friends as birthday presents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 25, 2013)

> a french tip mani with fiore would be gorgeous... shiny tips, matte nails. i definitely kept my skip status but i look forward to having pretty browns, reds, oranges, indigos, golds, etc in the fall. i'm super nuts and already started a september thread; fall is by far my favorite season. (i'm also a new england girl so fall is absolutely stunning here). edit: they just sent out a fiore email; it looks totally different... i also needed a raspberry shade. i'm super regretting not doing it girl with lacey add on. lol i still have my 50% off code so i'll likely buy trina, fiore and lacey later on, if the mystery box is a miss.. who am i kidding, i'll probably do it all.


 Yay! I'm going over to the September thread RIGHT NOW!


----------



## tasertag (Jul 25, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

speaking of which, i'm trying to get a job at sephora... my internship is ending tomorrow and the store director had invited me to apply almost two weeks ago. it's been a week since i submitted my application and i'm still waiting to hear. i plan on calling today.

i picked up the sephora by opi s-age is just a number; you might like it as a distant dupe. it has a blue duotone but i don't think it shows up much when you paint with it. it's more olive gold than green but unless you're obsessed with alchimie, it should be a satisfying dupe. it looks a lot more like chanel's peridot though. i also agree with the julep statement: i'm totally near-praying they come out with gorgeous awesome collections for the fall that match the may/jazz one in quality and creativity.


I hope you get the job!!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 25, 2013)

omg sephora vib rouge???!!!

okay but seriously, who has 5,000 and 10,000 points? devout followers of sephora since it first opened. i always thought having ~1500 was top notch, but i am down to 148. lol


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg sephora vib rouge???!!!
> 
> okay but seriously, who has 5,000 and 10,000 points? devout followers of sephora since it first opened. i always thought having ~1500 was top notch, but i am down to 148. lol


 you just have to have spent $1000 in a calendar year...i thought points expired after a certain amount of time, guess not!  really - who saves THAT many points!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 25, 2013)

the rewards are 5 and 10k though- insane.... way more than 1,000 was my point (i've hit 1000 a couple times so it doesn't seem too out of reach) however it's bugging me that i can't readily see how many points i am away from vib rouge yet whenever i was re-earning my vib status, i could see how many points i had between beauty insider and vib.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the rewards are 5 and 10k though- insane.... way more than 1,000 was my point (i've hit 1000 a couple times so it doesn't seem too out of reach) however it's bugging me that i can't readily see how many points i am away from vib rouge yet whenever i was re-earning my vib status, i could see how many points i had between beauty insider and vib.


Is it points or spending. I thought I read that you have to spend $1,000 to get to Rouge?


----------



## annifer (Jul 25, 2013)

> Is it points or spending. I thought I read that you have to spend $1,000 to get to Rouge?


 Yes, you have to spend $1,000 in a year to qualify. It has nothing to do with points. It's just like you having to spend $300 in a year to become a VIB


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 25, 2013)

$1,000 = 1000 points (unless you spend say 700 bucks then 300 bucks the next year, you won't get vib rouge status).

 and regular vib is 350, not 300.

points DO matter because you can't get them without spending. obviously you won't retain vib status forever if you simply spend 350 one year.

i keep trying to make this point lol! : there are 5000 and 10000 point rewards, just like there are 100 and 500 point rewards! i.e. trip to paris and lunch with founder of mufe, one on one yoga with josie maran plus 500 bucks and you get to bring a friend, etc etc.


----------



## annifer (Jul 25, 2013)

When I said points don't matter, I meant that points are not what gets you to VIB and VIB Rouge status.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> $1,000 = 1000 points (unless you spend say 700 bucks then 300 bucks the next year, you won't get vib rouge status).
> 
> ...


Ah, that just confused me because you can spend your points but still reach VIB Rouge status though, correct? I think saying you have to have 1,000 pts to get to Rouge status can be confusing for those that may have spent points in this year, compared to just saying you have to spend $1,000. Make sense?


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 25, 2013)

points are what gets you to vib and vib rouge. you spend 350 or 1000 and thus earn 350 or 1000, you get vib or vib status. if you simply have those points, you don't get anything- you just have points, so maybe that's what you guys mean.

i think we all get it just have different ways of talking about it. =)

also, i played around on the julep site and when you add the intro boxes, kai is a blue much like robin and has the sea salt texture (no glitter like tracy as it appears). just thought some of you would be interested, but i'm not sure how you can get it since it's an intro box add-on.


----------



## annifer (Jul 25, 2013)

I sure didn't have 350 points when I reached VIB, it was because I spent $350 in one calendar year. Same thing with rouge. Points just gets you extra rewards.


----------



## annifer (Jul 25, 2013)

> points are what gets you to vib and vib rouge. you spend 350 or 1000 and thus earn 350 or 1000, you get vib or vib status. if you simply have those points, you don't get anything- you just have points, so maybe that's what you guys mean. i think we all get it just have different ways of talking about it. =) also, i played around on the julep site and when you add the intro boxes, kai is a blue much like robin and has the sea salt texture (no glitter like tracy as it appears). just thought some of you would be interested, but i'm not sure how you can get it since it's an intro box add-on.


 Like I just said, I didn't have 350 points when I got to VIB. It's about the dollar amount that's added up over 1 calendar year.


----------



## Lily V (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't know if anyone's noticed this yet or not, but you can search for the august colors by name on julep and they will come up in the search- they're not for sale yet obviously (they say coming soon), but you can see more swatches of them at any rate. I searched for the champagne trio too- it does come up,  good news- the white gold apparently has gold glitter in it! (based on the close up round swatch of color), bad news- it's gonna be waaaay more expensive to purchase separately if you didn't get it as an add on ($33.60 w/ the maven discount!)





http://www.julep.com/the-champagne-trio.html


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow.... that's insane!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if anyone's noticed this yet or not, but you can search for the august colors by name on julep and they will come up in the search- they're not for sale yet obviously (they say coming soon), but you can see more swatches of them at any rate. I searched for the champagne trio too- it does come up,  good news- the white gold apparently has gold glitter in it! (based on the close up round swatch of color), bad news- it's gonna be waaaay more expensive to purchase separately if you didn't get it as an add on ($33.60 w/ the maven discount!)
> 
> ...


omg Reiko is so freaking pretty.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also, i played around on the julep site and when you add the intro boxes, kai is a blue much like robin and has the sea salt texture (no glitter like tracy as it appears). just thought some of you would be interested, but i'm not sure how you can get it since it's an intro box add-on.


 Kai? I couldn't find this on the site!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 25, 2013)

just because you spent your points doesn't mean you didn't earn 350 of them before getting to vib status.

anyways, kai is a random new sea salt shade only available currently as an intro box add-on.. i know it bugs me and some of you when they don't give actual mavens exclusive things, giving them others first.. the tricky part is that intro boxes are for mavens, so it technically doesn't break the promise that mavens get items first.

the white gold has glitter but it definitely did not under the maven window swatches. anyone find that confusing? also, the august shades come up as 'coming soon' but fiore can be added now.


----------



## angismith (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> speaking of which, i'm trying to get a job at sephora... my internship is ending tomorrow and the store director had invited me to apply almost two weeks ago. it's been a week since i submitted my application and i'm still waiting to hear. i plan on calling today.
> 
> i picked up the sephora by opi s-age is just a number; you might like it as a distant dupe. it has a blue duotone but i don't think it shows up much when you paint with it. it's more olive gold than green but unless you're obsessed with alchimie, it should be a satisfying dupe. it looks a lot more like chanel's peridot though. i also agree with the julep statement: i'm totally near-praying they come out with gorgeous awesome collections for the fall that match the may/jazz one in quality and creativity.


 WOW! I hope you get it ... that would be like a dream job!!! Keep us posted .... If you need references, point 'em towards us, LOL!


----------



## angismith (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're discontinuing their partnership with OPI, I heard. I haven't heard anything about partnering with Julep instead, though. I think Sephora is just trying to push their own Sephora brand nail polish instead.


 I wondered if something was going on with them and OPI ... this is not the first pick sale on the Sephora OPI colors this summer. And I don't shop enough to realize they have their own brand of polish! I usually remain loyal to just a few brands .... Deborah Lippmann is one of them and Beauty.com just sent me a free offer for one of her polishes with a $20 site purchase. No problem! I shop there a lot ... as a matter of fact, most of my shopping is online.


----------



## angismith (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyways, kai is a random new sea salt shade only available currently as an intro box add-on.. i know it bugs me and some of you when they don't give actual mavens exclusive things, giving them others first.. the tricky part is that intro boxes are for mavens, so it technically doesn't break the promise that mavens get items first.
> 
> the white gold has glitter but it definitely did not under the maven window swatches. anyone find that confusing? also, the august shades come up as 'coming soon' but fiore can be added now.


 NO, I do not like that seasoned Mavens do not get offered new polishes first! They have a new sea salt finish for a beginning Maven and not for us who have been begging for more choices in finishes??? That's just not RIGHT! 

As for white gold, I hope the glitter doesn't show up much, I was hoping for a simpler color with this particular color ... and as someone said, Reiko is beautiful! I can't wait to get it on my fingers!!!


----------



## angismith (Jul 25, 2013)

If you guys/gals/fellow nail enthusiats miss me tonight, the cardiologist is sending me for sleep study to verify sleep apnea and preliminary study for pulmonary hypertension. I did an oxygen study last week and I was wiped out the next day, so I may miss some posts if y'all get very talkative!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 25, 2013)

> If you guys/gals/fellow nail enthusiats miss me tonight, the cardiologist is sending me for sleep study to verify sleep apnea and preliminary study for pulmonary hypertension. I did an oxygen study last week and I was wiped out the next day, so I may miss some posts if y'all get very talkative!


 I hope all goes well!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 25, 2013)

> I don't know if anyone's noticed this yet or not, but you can search for the august colors by name on julep and they will come up in the search- they're not for sale yet obviously (they say coming soon), but you can see more swatches of them at any rate. I searched for the champagne trio too- it does come up,Â  good news- the white gold apparently has gold glitter in it! (based on the close up round swatch of color), bad news- it's gonna be waaaay more expensive to purchase separately if you didn't get it as an add on ($33.60 w/ the maven discount!) :icon_eek: http://www.julep.com/the-champagne-trio.html


 That's ridiculous about the price on trio. I'm glad that I skipped the sub box and hope for one of those in mystery box bec someone mentioned that they will go big on mystery box. *ðŸ™*


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 25, 2013)

> They're discontinuing their partnership with OPI, I heard. I haven't heard anything about partnering with Julep instead, though. I think Sephora is just trying to push their own Sephora brand nail polish instead.


 OR expanding Sephora X nail collection? I could talk to them and ask for a manager to find out what's the scoop? I snatched up a couple of nail stickers.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 25, 2013)

> omg sephora vib rouge???!!! okay but seriously, who has 5,000 and 10,000 points? devout followers of sephora since it first opened. i always thought having ~1500 was top notch, but i am down to 148. lol


 I got that email too. Insane! I've reached up to 1800 points before. I got a new set of Josie Maran Argan oil for 500 points. I'm extremely picky about samples. Right now, I have about 850 points. Lately, I've been spending elsewhere for the last year since I relocated.


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 25, 2013)

> If you guys/gals/fellow nail enthusiats miss me tonight, the cardiologist is sending me for sleep study to verify sleep apnea and preliminary study for pulmonary hypertension. I did an oxygen study last week and I was wiped out the next day, so I may miss some posts if y'all get very talkative!


 Good luck. I hope you get conclusive results and hopefully good ones. Its not knowing that always is frustrating.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the rewards are 5 and 10k though- insane.... way more than 1,000 was my point (i've hit 1000 a couple times so it doesn't seem too out of reach) however it's bugging me that i can't readily see how many points i am away from vib rouge yet whenever i was re-earning my vib status, i could see how many points i had between beauty insider and vib.


 Yeah, but look at them:

5,000 Point Rewards:


One-on-one yoga in LA with Josie Maran
A private Benefit beauty party
Marc Jacobs beauty collection, tucked into a Marc Jacobs handbag.
A haircut from Chris McMillan, stylist to Living Proof Co-Owner Jennifer Aniston.
A private Bliss spa party.

10,000 Point Rewards:


A trip for two to Paris from MUFE

Backstage access at NYFW from Stila


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Yeah, but look at them: 5,000 Point Rewards:
> One-on-one yoga in LA with Josie Maran
> A private Benefit beauty party
> Marc Jacobs beauty collection, tucked into a Marc Jacobs handbag.
> ...


 Wow that's some motivation!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## angismith (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope all goes well!


 Thanks, Jessica! Just checking in one last time before I have to leave ....I don't foresee any problems since it's just a confirmation of problem, just know I will be EXHAUSTED! But from your picture, I am sure you know what EXHAUSTED feels like! LOL! I remember those years well.....


----------



## angismith (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good luck. I hope you get conclusive results and hopefully good ones. Its not knowing that always is frustrating.


 Thanks, swimsalot! Yes, not knowing is frustrating, but what I dread is the wait between now and the cardiiology ultrasound and other tests on August 6. It will drag on forever! At least I will have a Julep box to brighten one of my nights! Really looking forward to seeing the Champagne Trio in my collection!


----------



## angismith (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So spend $10,000 at Sephora (1 pt = $1) and go backstage at New York Fashion Week from Stila? Uh, yes please! LOL


 In my dreams!!!!!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 25, 2013)

> Yeah, but look at them: 5,000 Point Rewards:
> One-on-one yoga in LA with Josie Maran
> A private Benefit beauty party
> Marc Jacobs beauty collection, tucked into a Marc Jacobs handbag.
> ...


 I bet I can go to Paris for a lot less than $10,000!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 25, 2013)

> Thanks, Jessica! Just checking in one last time before I have to leave ....I don't foresee any problems since it's just a confirmation of problem, just know I will be EXHAUSTED! But from your picture, I am sure you know what EXHAUSTED feels like! LOL! I remember those years well.....


 Yes, ma'am! I know exhausted well. The good kind of blissful, happy, thankful exhausted that only a mother of a toddler can know! My picture actually needs updating, but there are so few pics of the two of us together. The current one is from his first bday, &amp; that was a year ago! Time is flying. That is, unless you are waiting for nail polish! I MIGHT have opened a 2nd Maven acct to snag that sea salt finish...yeah, I did that. I got the it girl intro box for free, &amp; added on Kia (the sea salt finish), Portia, freedom polymer top coat, &amp; drew plus a mystery item. I know...I'm nuts.


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 25, 2013)

> Yes, ma'am! I know exhausted well. The good kind of blissful, happy, thankful exhausted that only a mother of a toddler can know! My picture actually needs updating, but there are so few pics of the two of us together. The current one is from his first bday, &amp; that was a year ago! Time is flying. That is, unless you are waiting for nail polish! I MIGHT have opened a 2nd Maven acct to snag that sea salt finish...yeah, I did that. I got the it girl intro box for free, &amp; added on Kia (the sea salt finish), Portia, freedom polymer top coat, &amp; drew plus a mystery item. I know...I'm nuts.


 I was thinking of doing that myself but I didn't know if would work. Do you have to use a different email address. And by the way I also remember those days with a two-year-old whose his head gets heavy and his body droops and he's just ready to sleep. Thank God for that. That's when i would do my nails. All kids look sooo cute when they are asleep,even my college-aged son. Enjoy your little one time really does fly.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 25, 2013)

the paris trip includes a lot plus it means you'll own 10k woth of sephora products prior to going in addition to bringing a friend, meeting the founder of mufe, taking classes at mufe, and each of you get free products.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 25, 2013)

> I was thinking of doing that myself but I didn't know if would work. Do you have to use a different email address. And by the way I also remember those days with a two-year-old whose his head gets heavy and his body droops and he's just ready to sleep. Thank God for that. That's when i would do my nails. All kids look sooo cute when they are asleep,even my college-aged son. Enjoy your little one time really does fly.


 I used a different email address &amp; billing address (it wouldn't process under the same billing address). I was able to use the same mailing address, though! I just can't believe they made a new color only available as an add-on to intro boxes! Maybe it will show up in the secret store? Who knows!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 25, 2013)

I want to do the buy a polish get Fireworks free but Fireworks is out of stock at the moment on the site so does that mean I can't get the polish for free?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 25, 2013)

i honestly did open up a new account, too. the free code still works but that's a choice people can leave up to themselves i guess.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2013)

> I used a different email address &amp; billing address (it wouldn't process under the same billing address). I was able to use the same mailing address, though! I just can't believe they made a new color only available as an add-on to intro boxes! Maybe it will show up in the secret store? Who knows!


 Don't be surprised if in a day or two you get an email saying they cancelled your order. I tried opening a second account before and they emailed me saying the free box is only 1 per household  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 25, 2013)

Can someone post a picture of Kai? What are the other colours in the It Girl intro box?


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Don't be surprised if in a day or two you get an email saying they cancelled your order. I tried opening a second account before and they emailed me saying the free box is only 1 per household





I opened a second Maven account last month, used a different email address and used my daughter's name but the same billing and shipping address, and had no problems.  Got the free box with no issues.  Yeah, I'm bad.......


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 26, 2013)

> I opened a second Maven account last month, used a different email address and used my daughter's name but the same billing and shipping address, and had no problems.Â  Got the free box with no issues.Â  Yeah, I'm bad.......


 Did you use a different credit card??


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 26, 2013)

here's kai!

honestly, i think they probably don't care so much about the free box code being used more than once per person (not worth speculated as i'm sure anyone probably frowns upon it) as they do about people having multiple memberships. that's why existing mavens can't ever access the intro boxes. i did it a few times, actually, because i wanted the set.  often they contain shades that are out of stock (i.e. paris, coco and etta went out of stock for a while). also, before upgrading was an option, some people had multiple accounts so they could access more of the collection during the maven window.


----------



## ling168 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ling168 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> From what I saw there were only limited numbers of those rewards. I think the 10k point rewards only have 1 of each available.


 I might be in the minority, but I think these high point rewards are ridiculous.  Reaching a thousand points in a year is already a big deal for regular buyers (non professionals).  There is just such a HUGE gap between 1000 points to reach the status, and 5k and 10k reward levels.  I wish there was more emphasis on obtainable rewards for us regular people spending our hard earned paychecks there each month.  I get the free shipping (LOVE!), and the free makeovers, etc etc... but it feels like they could have spilled the beans on the types of "special surprises" and gifts they claim, instead of all the hoopla about the expensive reward options. 

Back to Julep though... that blue sea salt better be available to established mavens next month or I'm going to be mad and customer service is gonna hear about it.  Mavens are supposed to get first access, according to the crap they say when you sign up, it is one of the perks to being a maven.  Then they give a bunch of exclusive collections to Sephora for months at a time, while we have to wait.  Now they are giving newbies first access to products they aren't giving us!  They don't even give the add on option to mavens if you buy the intro kit for 20$ (I tried earlier today)!  So again, we wait.  They put a new pedi cream in intro boxes, while the standard pedi cream is constantly out of stock.  So again, we wait.  And wait.  And wait..  Seems lately staying a Maven just means we get to wait for everything last! 

Meanwhile the website showed Fiore available for purchase right now (but not on avail on the main page still??) and I want to buy it, but am trying hard to resist.  I know if I buy it tonight either they will say it was a glitch and I'll be waiting a few weeks to receive it, or they will put a deal up for it in August and I'll have way over paid for it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 26, 2013)

> I opened a second Maven account last month, used a different email address and used my daughter's name but the same billing and shipping address, and had no problems.Â  Got the free box with no issues.Â  Yeah, I'm bad.......


 Lucky! I used a different card, different name and email. I tried like a year ago so maybe they don't bother cracking down anymore.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 26, 2013)

In regards to multiple accounts, if anyone is interested...I actually e-mailed them a while back about it &amp; this was the response: 

_Hi Allison, _

_Thank you for reaching out to us. We would be more than happy to assist you with this. You are more than welcome to have multiple accounts associated with the same billing and shipping address. However, we only allow one promotional Introductory Box per person per household. If you wanted to use a promotional code for an Introductory Box you can definitely do that, but if you wanted to purchase a second or third Introductory Box for additional subscriptions, they would need to be purchased at the full price of $19.99. Please let us know if you have any additional questions or concerns. Have a great day!_

_Maven Customer Service Team_

So, I don't think they really care how many accounts you have, you just can't use the free box code more than once. Understandable, I think.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ouuuuu Kai is pretty! I want NOW!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Back to Julep though... that blue sea salt better be available to established mavens next month or I'm going to be mad and customer service is gonna hear about it.  Mavens are supposed to get first access, according to the crap they say when you sign up, it is one of the perks to being a maven.  Then they give a bunch of exclusive collections to Sephora for months at a time, while we have to wait.  Now they are giving newbies first access to products they aren't giving us!  They don't even give the add on option to mavens if you buy the intro kit for 20$ (I tried earlier today)!  So again, we wait.  They put a new pedi cream in intro boxes, while the standard pedi cream is constantly out of stock.  So again, we wait.  And wait.  And wait..  Seems lately staying a Maven just means we get to wait for everything last!
> 
> Meanwhile the website showed Fiore available for purchase right now (but not on avail on the main page still??) and I want to buy it, but am trying hard to resist.  I know if I buy it tonight either they will say it was a glitch and I'll be waiting a few weeks to receive it, or they will put a deal up for it in August and I'll have way over paid for it.


 Yes I totally agree with you. I am really pissed about the way they are going about things. I just feel so neglected and so unappreciated. I am as loyal as they come, so why am I not receiveing any benefits? Am I taking this too personally? But my hard earned money is involved so I have a right to be upset!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 26, 2013)

This may be a little off topic but I received the lipstick trio's in my May box and besides the Red, neither the bubble gum pink, nude or coral will show on my lips. Is it just because I have darker lips or because the colours aren't pigmented enough? Any tips on how I can get them to show up on my lips? Do I need to apply something onto my lips first?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This may be a little off topic but I received the lipstick trio's in my May box and besides the Red, neither the bubble gum pink, nude or coral will show on my lips. Is it just because I have darker lips or because the colours aren't pigmented enough? Any tips on how I can get them to show up on my lips? Do I need to apply something onto my lips first?


 The lipsticks are very sheer.  The lightest color I received (Tea for two) doesn't really show up on my lips either, but feels really nice &amp; maybe adds a little shine. 





My favorite is Satin Doll. I feel like it has some color to it and I do like the texture of all of them.

Maybe try layering yours over a darker color.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This may be a little off topic but I received the lipstick trio's in my May box and besides the Red, neither the bubble gum pink, nude or coral will show on my lips. Is it just because I have darker lips or because the colours aren't pigmented enough? Any tips on how I can get them to show up on my lips? Do I need to apply something onto my lips first?


 it depends on your lips. i have the other set- the berry, the red and the pink. i found the pink doesn't swatch more than a gloss but on my lips it definitely gives a slight pink tint. maybe if you look closely before applying and then afterwards you'll see this, too? the berry definitely has pigment like a regular lipstick- i gifted it to a friend who is in love with berry colored lip products. the red of course is highly pigmented. they did purposely describe the pink/coral as sheer, so it's not an accident if that's what you're wondering.

i agree that mavens are supposedly designated as the first to receive things. they hardly give anything exceptional to sephora; mavens received the chalk collection in march and sephora received different smoky pastels. they got the neon nail dips which never really hit until the warehouse sale, so they probably didn't do that well. i don't mind julep getting staying power at sephora but i wish all sephoras would carry their line much like nails inc or something. i don't get the hoopla about illamasqua, although some are quite incredible; i find julep to be just as good if not better because of the much larger range. however, the BIG deal breaker for me on this issue is that brand new mavens should not be getting the entirely new beauty products since they'll get 'em for $3.99 anyways. honestly, i don't care if julep wants to stop giving mavens complete first access, but they should stop claiming it. i really am not complaining on behalf of receiving them first, just on the empty promise of this perk. it'd be kinda like how we're supposed to get free shipping on all orders and then they randomly made us pay for it in say, mystery boxes. they should have written 'exclusive access to _most_ new products and colors'


----------



## luckyme502 (Jul 26, 2013)

I received my Intro Box yesterday and I am loving it so far.  I tried the new Mint Condition Pedi CrÃ¨me last night before I went to bed, and so far it seems to be working.  I have  a really hard time with dry feet, especially in the summer when I only wear sandals.  We will see in a couple weeks if it really works.  I love the polish colors I received, Claudette and Helen.  I also received a sample of the Glycolic Hand Scrub, but I'm afraid to try it.  I have very sensitive skin on my hands and my eczema will flair up if there are any ingredients my hands don't like.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry off topic: has anyone gotten an email from Juep today about Flower Shop? I clcked on that and looked for hopefully one of those trio could be part of that collection. Nope. Some are repeats color and the shimmer or frosty finishes (I'm not familiar with the names). Hopefully mystery box might be it.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 26, 2013)

> it depends on your lips. i have the other set- the berry, the red and the pink. i found the pink doesn't swatch more than a gloss but on my lips it definitely gives a slight pink tint. maybe if you look closely before applying and then afterwards you'll see this, too? the berry definitely has pigment like a regular lipstick- i gifted it to a friend who is in love with berry colored lip products. the red of course is highly pigmented. they did purposely describe the pink/coral as sheer, so it's not an accident if that's what you're wondering. i agree that mavens are supposedly designated as the first to receive things. they hardly give anything exceptional to sephora; mavens received the chalk collection in march and sephora received different smoky pastels. they got the neon nail dips which never really hit until the warehouse sale, so they probably didn't do that well. i don't mind julep getting staying power at sephora but i wish all sephoras would carry their line much like nails inc or something. i don't get the hoopla about illamasqua, although some are quite incredible; i find julep to be just as good if not better because of the much larger range. however, the BIG deal breaker for me on this issue is that brand new mavens should not be getting the entirely new beauty products since they'll get 'em for $3.99 anyways. honestly, i don't care if julep wants to stop giving mavens complete first access, but they should stop claiming it. i really am not complaining on behalf of receiving them first, just on the empty promise of this perk. it'd be kinda like how we're supposed to get free shipping on all orders and then they randomly made us pay for it in say, mystery boxes. they should have written 'exclusive access to _most_ new products and colors'


 Just wondering how come you don't get about Illamasqua ? I LOVE their line because its one the fewest polishes that has an ability to achieve the boldest and brightest colors where other polishes have too much of subdues going on. It's a German company and is very popular in Europe. They are like the next Make Up Forever kind pigmented. They are easier to work with especially Nail Art. Totally off topic sorry. Another European polishes like Nails, Inc., and Ciate(I believe it's both are from UK) work ok. I know everyone is talking about Sephora here soo okie


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wondering how come you don't get about Illamasqua ? I LOVE their line because its one the fewest polishes that has an ability to achieve the boldest and brightest colors where other polishes have too much of subdues going on. It's a German company and is very popular in Europe. They are like the next Make Up Forever kind pigmented. They are easier to work with especially Nail Art. Totally off topic sorry. Another European polishes like Nails, Inc., and Ciate(I believe it's both are from UK) work ok. I know everyone is talking about Sephora here soo okie


 don't get me wrong i do like illamasqua i just definitely don't think their polishes are that amazing in quality. some of them, like the gold glitter (can't remember the name) are awesome. others, like lament, offers a great coral but takes three coats. j'omina is a nice shade. they have a good classic red that's probably my favorite in my collection. i think they have good creativity; i absolutely loved the speckled liner idea in their speckled polish line but i wasn't super ultra impressed by anything they've had. they have nice stuff and just like the comparison you made to mufe, i don't think all of their stuff is awesome- same with nars. 

speaking of which, i ahve to add that the 'and god created the woman' palette is awwwwwweeeeessssoommme. some of the shadows don't swatch with the creamy luxuriousness of urban decay shadows, but seriously, they go on amazingly. the brush it comes with is soft and dense; i like it for packing on shadow, blending in the crease, smoking a line out, highlighting, etc. it can do an entire eye look and i find the six shadows very versatile. i can't believe i paid $59 for it when i already own both nakeds, the lorac pro, and plenty of other neutrals, but i absolutely love the palette. i know this is the julep thread but some of you might be interested and we were sort of discussing sephora! =D


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry off topic: has anyone gotten an email from Juep today about Flower Shop? I clcked on that and looked for hopefully one of those trio could be part of that collection. Nope. Some are repeats color and the shimmer or frosty finishes (I'm not familiar with the names). Hopefully mystery box might be it.


 i saw this email! i think some of the sets are very nice but i'm guessing people have already satisfied their cravings for brights, pastels, and light neutrals. the garden deal would've been great back a few months. i especially like the maria/morgan one, but i'm holding out along with you for the mystery box this month! we're reaching a level of desperation lol


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i saw this email! i think some of the sets are very nice but i'm guessing people have already satisfied their cravings for brights, pastels, and light neutrals. the garden deal would've been great back a few months. i especially like the maria/morgan one, but i'm holding out along with you for the mystery box this month! we're reaching a level of desperation lol


 I like the Oopsie Daisys from the flower email sent out this a.m.  But I am holding out for the mystery box too!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 26, 2013)

> i saw this email! i think some of the sets are very nice but i'm guessing people have already satisfied their cravings for brights, pastels, and light neutrals. the garden deal would've been great back a few months. i especially like the maria/morgan one, but i'm holding out along with you for the mystery box this month! we're reaching a level of desperation lol


 LMAO! Gosh I wish I could do funny emoticons squence on mobile. Anyway, I totally agree. I'm MAKING myself to be DESPERATE!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So spend $10,000 at Sephora (1 pt = $1) and go backstage at New York Fashion Week from Stila? Uh, yes please! LOL


 Well, they're having the 4x point bonus. So just spend all you need to get up to rouge, then you should only need to spend like $2250 more dollars to qualify. "only"


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, they're having the 4x point bonus. So just spend all you need to get up to rouge, then you should only need to spend like $2250 more dollars to qualify. "only"


 that's only if you're already at rouge status. it's 3x points though for vibs=yay!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh okay, thanks for clearing that up for me ladies. I was feeling a bit down when it wasn't showing up on my lips as much as I would like it to!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 26, 2013)

Ahhhh! Did not know they multiplied the Rogue status.


----------



## AshY (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> don't get me wrong i do like illamasqua i just definitely don't think their polishes are that amazing in quality. some of them, like the gold glitter (can't remember the name) are awesome. others, like lament, offers a great coral but takes three coats. j'omina is a nice shade. they have a good classic red that's probably my favorite in my collection. i think they have good creativity; i absolutely loved the speckled liner idea in their speckled polish line but i wasn't super ultra impressed by anything they've had. they have nice stuff and just like the comparison you made to mufe, i don't think all of their stuff is awesome- same with nars.
> 
> speaking of which, i ahve to add that the 'and god created the woman' palette is awwwwwweeeeessssoommme. some of the shadows don't swatch with the creamy luxuriousness of urban decay shadows, but seriously, they go on amazingly. the brush it comes with is soft and dense; i like it for packing on shadow, blending in the crease, smoking a line out, highlighting, etc. it can do an entire eye look and i find the six shadows very versatile. i can't believe i paid $59 for it when i already own both nakeds, the lorac pro, and plenty of other neutrals, but i absolutely love the palette. i know this is the julep thread but some of you might be interested and we were sort of discussing sephora! =D


 Sorry to be off topic.

I actually have the "And God Created the Woman" Palette as well.  I was have the original UD naked palette too.  I really love the sets and feel they are different.  But I absolutely love the Nars formula! It's awesome.  The colors are universally flattering to me. 

Also, do recommend the Illamasqua rubber finishes?  I've been considering them.  Do you know if they are like jellies?

I


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 26, 2013)

> Ahhhh! Did not know they multiplied the Rogue status.


 They don't. To qualify for VIB and Rouge they use pre tax dollar amounts only. The point bonuses are great, but it won't bump you up, just give you more points to spend.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 26, 2013)

You can buy Julep on Birchbox now.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/julep-nail-polish


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 26, 2013)

wonder if that means we'll get julep in our boxes instead of cc!!? haha


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wonder if that means we'll get julep in our boxes instead of cc!!? haha


LOL I wouldn't mind that! But I think these colors have all been around for awhile? I know I have most of them.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 26, 2013)

I think Julep is in there as a limited-time deal. It's in the CEW prestige box (with a few other things) that they're selling for $18.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh! Did not know they multiplied the Rogue status.





> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They don't. To qualify for VIB and Rouge they use pre tax dollar amounts only. The point bonuses are great, but it won't bump you up, just give you more points to spend.


 yes they do! there's a week in august where regular beauty insiders will get 2x the points, vibs will get 3x the points, and vib rouge people will get 4x the points! i believe the dates are august 12 to the 20th, not all of these days but somewhere in there... could be 12th to the 16th or 16th to the 20th. i will update later on the dates. it's in store only. they handed me a sealed little square pamphlet on quality paper so i thought oh boy a coupon! the vib sale will be earlier this year! but alas there was nothing in there like that, just a notice about the new vib rouge top tier of beauty rewards and the week with multiplied points

nvm i see the clarification about point spending


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 26, 2013)

> yes they do! there's a week in august where regular beauty insiders will get 2x the points, vibs will get 3x the points, and vib rouge people will get 4x the points! i believe the dates are august 12 to the 20th, not all of these days but somewhere in there... could be 12th to the 16th or 16th to the 20th. i will update later on the dates. it's in store only. they handed me a sealed little square pamphlet on quality paper so i thought oh boy a coupon! the vib sale will be earlier this year! but alas there was nothing in there like that, just a notice about the new vib rouge top tier of beauty rewards and the week with multiplied points nvm i see the clarification about point spending


 I'm sorry to be an enabler but I just learned that those dates that r4chel77 mentioned about points earning on those dates. Well if anyone live in those states (OR and WA have no sales tax. I'm from the NW) currently in CA) This is the enabler news: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2379751/How-save-small-fortune-Map-shows-states-dropping-sales-tax-summer-price-tag-youll-actually-pay-register.html


----------



## meaganola (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry to be an enabler but I just learned that those dates that r4chel77 mentioned about points earning on those dates. Well if anyone live in those states* (OR and WA have no sales tax. I'm from the NW)* currently in CA)
> 
> ...


 Wait, what?  Not quite.  Oregon has no sales tax.  Washington does.  I'm right on the border (born and raised within twenty miles, moved to Seattle for sixteen years while my family stayed here, moved back five years ago) and am very familiar with the sales tax shuffle. Also, that article lists specific commodities that are tax-free, and it's mostly clothes and school supplies, not makeup.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Wait, what? Â Not quite. Â Oregon has no sales tax. Â Washington does. Â I'm right on the border (born and raised within twenty miles, moved to Seattle for sixteen years while my family stayed here, moved back five years ago) and am very familiar with the sales tax shuffle. Also, that article lists specific commodities that are tax-free, and it's mostly clothes and school supplies, not makeup.


 Drat! I grew up in Southwest WA 8 miles north from Portland, OR but I left for CA back in '99. It's been so long I could remember. My mom still lives there and dad up by Mt. Rainier.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Drat! I grew up in Southwest WA 8 miles north from Portland, OR but I left for CA back in '99. It's been so long I could remember. My mom still lives there and dad up by Mt. Rainier.


 Heeey, where did you grow up?  My high school's mascot was a tiger (complete giveaway for Clark County high schoolers).


----------



## angismith (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, ma'am! I know exhausted well. The good kind of blissful, happy, thankful exhausted that only a mother of a toddler can know! My picture actually needs updating, but there are so few pics of the two of us together. The current one is from his first bday, &amp; that was a year ago! Time is flying. That is, unless you are waiting for nail polish!
> 
> I MIGHT have opened a 2nd Maven acct to snag that sea salt finish...yeah, I did that. I got the it girl intro box for free, &amp; added on Kia (the sea salt finish), Portia, freedom polymer top coat, &amp; drew plus a mystery item. I know...I'm nuts.


 JESSICA! You didn't??? You have to be STRONG when the addiction rears its ugly head .... now, tell me, is it too late for me to do the same? Did you do it when the Maven window was open???


----------



## angismith (Jul 27, 2013)

Well, I have caught up on my reading since I was away, and I see it was not just Jessica that was BAD when I was away .... ladies, ladies, ladies ... tsk, tsk, tsk! I know I would have totally thought of this on my own if I had more money this month! Now you have given me an idea to keep for just the right time for me, though ...

Julep ... I am so disappointed about the Mint Creme not being in the Maven boxes this time, but IS in the Intro boxes. I am upset that they have a new color in a new finish ... neither of these things would I know without the support from my addiction group ... you ladies here at MuT! All this, added to the disappointment of the Garden Party Collection and late marketing on Fiore has chipped at my honeymoon phase at Julep. I said I was not going to buy anymore Mystery boxes unless they had an exclusive color guarantee, but, darn it, Lexxie, you ARE an enabler!!!

Checked my bank account this morning and my Julep charge is pending for next business day. Soooo, I have set myself up (if Julep does indeed hold true to their box arriving on the 1st), for this coming Thursday (the first) to: a) new haircut, B) new haircolor, and c) a Julep night, the way I did it last month. While I was disappointed with the Garden Party, I am still getting 5 new nail polishes, plus a friction stick (lol!). Come, Francis ... come, Lois, ... come, Fiore ... come, Reiko ... come, Clio ... come, Amity ... I am waiting ... waiting ... I don't need to wait too long because I realize I left out a new top in this equation ... maybe Thursday afternoon after my hair appointment?


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 27, 2013)

> JESSICA! You didn't??? You have to be STRONG when the addiction rears its ugly head .... now, tell me, is it too late for me to do the same? Did you do it when the Maven window was open???


 Lol. In my defense, I've really been working hard deep cleaning my house this week &amp; I've been doing a good job sticking to my diet &amp; saying no to sweets &amp; sodas. So, my husband &amp; I agreed it was time for me to get a reward! I did it after the maven window was closed, &amp; I still haven't gotten a shipping confirmation on it. That leads me to think there may be an issue with the free box thing. Cross your fingers!


----------



## angismith (Jul 27, 2013)

Nail Polish Sales Slowed?

http://style.time.com/2013/07/26/nail-polish-sales-slow-after-years-of-growth/


----------



## angismith (Jul 27, 2013)

Nails Colors for Fall via Pantone

http://www.nailsmag.com/photogallery/96793/fall-2013-color-trends-from-the-pantone-institute

LOVING the greens .... I'm feeling it to be the new hot color for Fall!


----------



## angismith (Jul 27, 2013)

http://www.nailsmag.com/photogallery/96793/fall-2013-color-trends-from-the-pantone-institute

Have I given y'all enough to read?

What do you think?


----------



## zorabell (Jul 27, 2013)

So I went ahead and tried to get some information from Julep in regards to the new pedi creme and Kai and here was the response I got:

"Thank you for reaching out to us. At this time, the Mint Condition Pedi Creme is only available in our Starter Boxes. You can purchase one of these sets from the Maven Exclusives page, for $19.99. This is a great deal it includes two polishes and the Mint Condition Pedi Creme. The new Sea Salt Finish colors are so much fun! Kai may be available later on in the nail color catalog, so keep your eyes out for it. Let us know if there's anything we else we can help you with. Have a great rest of your day!"

I am crossing my fingers for them to be in our boxes next month at least because cs wasn't giving anything away


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I went ahead and tried to get some information from Julep in regards to the new pedi creme and Kai and here was the response I got:
> 
> ...


 I hope so too!


----------



## AshY (Jul 27, 2013)

Does anyone know when they make the Maven Boxes available for purchase?  I skipped August but now I may buy one of the boxes when I get paid.

Also, how long are extra boxes available?


----------



## AshY (Jul 27, 2013)

Another question........

Would someone be willing to tell me about their experience with Julep's  Freedom Polymer Topcoat.

I currently use Seche Vite, but I would consider trying Juleps version.  I would love a glossier finish.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 27, 2013)

i hit a jackpot of a product. you all need to go pick up the target up and up brand nail polish remover dip-it jar.. even if you remove the acetone remover and pour your remover of choice in. it's amazing and reusable because it's not a sponge. there is a chamber for your finger and you can clean it thoroughly after discarding polish-saturated remover. the little plastic fibers are gentle and flexible so they remover the polish like a really dense, good sponge could, but with the bonus of not only being good for a few weeks (i had to toss the sponge from my last one, which is why i decided to try this one).

anyways, i don't know about you but with the amount of remover i use, i can't afford to use the expensive ones from zoya, etc. just like clinique's makeup remover is incredible, i just can't afford to spend that kind of money on a product that lasts me a few weeks. i love the target acetone. no other remover works for me- none, not with out a good half hour of scrubbing my nails with a lot of painful pressure.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 27, 2013)

> i hit a jackpot of a product. you all need to go pick up the target up and up brand nail polish remover dip-it jar.. even if you remove the acetone remover and pour your remover of choice in. it's amazing and reusable because it's not a sponge. there is a chamber for your finger and you can clean it thoroughly after discarding polish-saturated remover. the little plastic fibers are gentle and flexible so they remover the polish like a really dense, good sponge could, but with the bonus of not only being good for a few weeks (i had to toss the sponge from my last one, which is why i decided to try this one). anyways, i don't know about you but with the amount of remover i use, i can't afford to use the expensive ones from zoya, etc. just like clinique's makeup remover is incredible, i just can't afford to spend that kind of money on a product that lasts me a few weeks. i love the target acetone. no other remover works for me- none, not with out a good half hour of scrubbing my nails with a lot of painful pressure.


 Thanks I'm going to try it. Just another reason to love Target. Not that I really needed another reason.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hit a jackpot of a product. you all need to go pick up the target up and up brand nail polish remover dip-it jar.. even if you remove the acetone remover and pour your remover of choice in. it's amazing and reusable because it's not a sponge. there is a chamber for your finger and you can clean it thoroughly after discarding polish-saturated remover. the little plastic fibers are gentle and flexible so they remover the polish like a really dense, good sponge could, but with the bonus of not only being good for a few weeks (i had to toss the sponge from my last one, which is why i decided to try this one).
> 
> anyways, i don't know about you but with the amount of remover i use, i can't afford to use the expensive ones from zoya, etc. just like clinique's makeup remover is incredible, i just can't afford to spend that kind of money on a product that lasts me a few weeks. i love the target acetone. no other remover works for me- none, not with out a good half hour of scrubbing my nails with a lot of painful pressure.


Yup! That's the one I use, she's right, it does work amazingly! I've had some polishes that I only dip my finger in once and it'll come out clean. Magic LOL





At some point it was discussed in another thread...oh heavens...I do not for the life of me remember where lol, I'm in and out of so many threads! but YES, I also highly recommend trying it!


----------



## angismith (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hit a jackpot of a product. you all need to go pick up the target up and up brand nail polish remover dip-it jar.. even if you remove the acetone remover and pour your remover of choice in. it's amazing and reusable because it's not a sponge. there is a chamber for your finger and you can clean it thoroughly after discarding polish-saturated remover. the little plastic fibers are gentle and flexible so they remover the polish like a really dense, good sponge could, but with the bonus of not only being good for a few weeks (i had to toss the sponge from my last one, which is why i decided to try this one).
> 
> anyways, i don't know about you but with the amount of remover i use, i can't afford to use the expensive ones from zoya, etc. just like clinique's makeup remover is incredible, i just can't afford to spend that kind of money on a product that lasts me a few weeks. i love the target acetone. no other remover works for me- none, not with out a good half hour of scrubbing my nails with a lot of painful pressure.


 I'll have to check it out next time I get to go to a big town. I use Beauty Secrets Acetone in a huge bottle from Sally Beauty for $5.99. It's pink. I work from a Menda bottle that I learned about in a Robin Moses Nail Care video on YouTube.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 27, 2013)

> i hit a jackpot of a product. you all need to go pick up the target up and up brand nail polish remover dip-it jar.. even if you remove the acetone remover and pour your remover of choice in. it's amazing and reusable because it's not a sponge. there is a chamber for your finger and you can clean it thoroughly after discarding polish-saturated remover. the little plastic fibers are gentle and flexible so they remover the polish like a really dense, good sponge could, but with the bonus of not only being good for a few weeks (i had to toss the sponge from my last one, which is why i decided to try this one). anyways, i don't know about you but with the amount of remover i use, i can't afford to use the expensive ones from zoya, etc. just like clinique's makeup remover is incredible, i just can't afford to spend that kind of money on a product that lasts me a few weeks. i love the target acetone. no other remover works for me- none, not with out a good half hour of scrubbing my nails with a lot of painful pressure.


 Thanks for the tip. I'll pick some up.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 27, 2013)

> i hit a jackpot of a product. you all need to go pick up the target up and up brand nail polish remover dip-it jar.. even if you remove the acetone remover and pour your remover of choice in. it's amazing and reusable because it's not a sponge. there is a chamber for your finger and you can clean it thoroughly after discarding polish-saturated remover. the little plastic fibers are gentle and flexible so they remover the polish like a really dense, good sponge could, but with the bonus of not only being good for a few weeks (i had to toss the sponge from my last one, which is why i decided to try this one). anyways, i don't know about you but with the amount of remover i use, i can't afford to use the expensive ones from zoya, etc. just like clinique's makeup remover is incredible, i just can't afford to spend that kind of money on a product that lasts me a few weeks. i love the target acetone. no other remover works for me- none, not with out a good half hour of scrubbing my nails with a lot of painful pressure.


 OOOO I need to try this. I like how it's reusable.


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 27, 2013)

> i hit a jackpot of a product. you all need to go pick up the target up and up brand nail polish remover dip-it jar.. even if you remove the acetone remover and pour your remover of choice in. it's amazing and reusable because it's not a sponge. there is a chamber for your finger and you can clean it thoroughly after discarding polish-saturated remover. the little plastic fibers are gentle and flexible so they remover the polish like a really dense, good sponge could, but with the bonus of not only being good for a few weeks (i had to toss the sponge from my last one, which is why i decided to try this one). anyways, i don't know about you but with the amount of remover i use, i can't afford to use the expensive ones from zoya, etc. just like clinique's makeup remover is incredible, i just can't afford to spend that kind of money on a product that lasts me a few weeks. i love the target acetone. no other remover works for me- none, not with out a good half hour of scrubbing my nails with a lot of painful pressure.


 Will it work on glitter polishes? Those are my nemesis.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like those that skipped this month have the option of buying the anniversary colors for $19.99, good for 72 hours.  Not sure how it works, however, as the price when I add it to my bag is the $33.60 that is the current pricing.  I'm not planning on buying, just trying it out of curiosity.


----------



## Rubyriot (Jul 28, 2013)

Well how lame, I skipped and they gave me the option of buying the brown one (Fiore) for 9.99 Too bad, because I probably would have went with the champagne trio .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rubyriot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well how lame, I skipped and they gave me the option of buying the brown one (Fiore) for 9.99
> 
> Too bad, because I probably would have went with the champagne trio .


Interesting that there are different offers for different members!


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like those that skipped this month have the option of buying the anniversary colors for $19.99, good for 72 hours.  Not sure how it works, however, as the price when I add it to my bag is the $33.60 that is the current pricing.  I'm not planning on buying, just trying it out of curiosity.


 Could you post the link they give you in the email?    Those were the only polishes I wanted from this month and I am willing to splurge on that one for the price.  I got a different offer.






The Buy Now link goes to this page:  http://www.julep.com/collections/garden-party-collection/nightshades.html but it doesn't work yet.  Maybe it will in a few hours.


----------



## flynt (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Interesting that there are different offers for different members!


 I think it's related to the reason you put for skipping this month.  This month I said I was skipping because I didn't like the colors and they sent me the offer for the champagne trio whereas last month I said I was skipping due to cost and the sent me an offer that was less then the usual 20$ price.

http://www.julep.com/collections/garden-party-collection/the-champagne-trio.html is the link they sent in the email to buy the champagne trio for 20$ but it's still showing up as 33$ for me now.  I'm not going to purchase this either because I've spent enough on beauty stuff this month even though I do like the colors.


----------



## Imberis (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like those that skipped this month have the option of buying the anniversary colors for $19.99, good for 72 hours.  Not sure how it works, however, as the price when I add it to my bag is the $33.60 that is the current pricing.  I'm not planning on buying, just trying it out of curiosity.


 I got the same e-mail, and the same $33.60 prices pops up for me, too, even when I'm signed in. It says that's the Maven price. Hopefully they'll fix it later. It's already under the "curated sets" section of the website: http://www.julep.com/gifts/the-champagne-trio.html at the crazy price.


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it's related to the reason you put for skipping this month.  This month I said I was skipping because I didn't like the colors and they sent me the offer for the champagne trio whereas last month I said I was skipping due to cost and the sent me an offer that was less then the usual 20$ price.
> ...


 That makes sense since I did say it was a money issue this month.  I really do like Lacey as well and would have considered the Bombshell box, but my money issue came from knowing I would want to add the champagne trio which would make it pricey.

I will give them till the end of the day to get it straight on the price, then I will email.  I'm guessing time zones have something to do with it since the link they sent in my offer still doesn't even work.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow. I skipped bec I didnt have enough money and didnt get that trio email. I got the double email off for $20. Kinda lame


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 28, 2013)

Good to know that the offers are related to the reason you selected for skipping.  Knowing that means it will probably influence what I select for future skips, however, as the 3 polish deal is better than the 1 at $9.99, even though it's less money.  I selected the "didn't  care for the colors" option this month.

I'm guessing the links are time zone dependent at well.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow. I skipped bec I didnt have enough money and didnt get that trio email. I got the double email off for $20. Kinda lame


Yours is 2 for $14.99, which is better than 1 for $9.99 IMO.  Are those colors from the Garden Party collection, I can't tell?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 28, 2013)

Just FYI...the beauty bio code works on the trio, bringing it down to $16.80. Might be a glitch, but hey!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 28, 2013)

I received the Chsmpagne Trio email! That was what I really wanted. I'll get it just as soon as they fix the price issue despite my low-buy because I love metallics. Robot fingernails! Do they allow add-ons with the second-chance round?


----------



## gemstone (Jul 28, 2013)

It doesn't matter what email you get, you can purchase any of the sets from any of the emails they send out.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Yours is 2 for $14.99, which is better than 1 for $9.99 IMO.Â  Are those colors from the Garden Party collection, I can't tell?


 I just woke up and just saw that. Then my short term memory gave me away since I hadn't had my usual coffee and breakfast. Lemme look again for colors: Nellie (pink fuschia creme) and Lacey (midnight blue with purple shimmer)


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 28, 2013)

> It doesn't matter what email you get, you can purchase any of the sets from any of the emails they send out.


 Thank god for this MUT . I won't have money until next month that might as well be passed the 72 hrs. I guess a mystery box is my only option.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hmm, I wonder if the Anniversary trio will be in the secret shop.


----------



## Rubyriot (Jul 28, 2013)

In case anyone's curious, I got the offer for the brown polish for 9.99 and my reason for skipping was because I didn't like the foot...stick thing.


----------



## sldb (Jul 28, 2013)

> In case anyone's curious, I got the offer for the brown polish for 9.99 and my reason for skipping was because I didn't like the foot...stick thing.


 Same here


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rubyriot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In case anyone's curious, I got the offer for the brown polish for 9.99 and my reason for skipping was because I didn't like the foot...stick thing.


 I also skipped because I didn't like the foot stick thing &amp; haven't even gotten an email.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 28, 2013)

> I also skipped because I didn't like the foot stick thing &amp; haven't even gotten an email. Â


 I did get a Fiore email last week before I got this email for a double polishes. Wonder if its a squence and maybe next email will be the trio?


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Wow. I skipped bec I didnt have enough money and didnt get that trio email. I got the double email off for $20. Kinda lame


 That's the one I got.


----------



## casualconcern (Jul 28, 2013)

Grabbed Veronica with my beauty bio code, since that's one color I didn't have a close dupe for - the champagne trio was tempting but just get the feeling they'll be too close to the other Julep metallics. Might see if I can get the glitter only in one of the swap groups!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 28, 2013)

Was anyone able to get the Trio offer to work for the special price? The site keeps clicking off and price still says $33


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok ladies!!! Just brought the trio set and Etta for $15.79. I used my beauty code. The trio will have regular price but it will change to promotional code once in the box. The code took off 50% on entire order.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 28, 2013)

Got my confirmation email!!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Ok ladies!!! Just brought the trio set and Etta for $15.79. I used my beauty code. The trio will have regular price but it will change to promotional code once in the box. The code took off 50% on entire order.


 Wow! I've tried using my beauty code a few times and it never works. I get error message and sometimes a message would say that it cannot be applied so how am I supposed to know the 'rules' when it's so many?


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 28, 2013)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]



> Wow! I've tried using my beauty code a few times and it never works. I get error message and sometimes a message would say that it cannot be applied so how am I supposed to know the 'rules' when it's so many?


 You should give customer service a call. I know the code is only good for one time but if you never used it that's a problem. I hope you are able to get it to work or use another; I think something is wrong with their site today. But it is working in the buyers favor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Thank god for this MUT . I won't have money until next month that might as well be passed the 72 hrs. I guess a mystery box is my only option.


 I was told by a rep that this month mystery box is suppose to be WONDERfUL!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 28, 2013)

> Ok ladies!!! Just brought the trio set and Etta for $15.79. I used my beauty code. The trio will have regular price but it will change to promotional code once in the box. The code took off 50% on entire order.


 Awesome! Wasnt sure the code would still work with the sale price, but it does! Trio purchased for $ 9.99. Steal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 28, 2013)

Oops. They're not suppose to be combinable with another other discount:

Quote: Offer may not be combined with any other offer or discount (e.g. Maven 20% discount)

Hopefully they'll still honour your over since it went through, but they've probably noticed by now and would be trying to fix it XD


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok ladies!!! Just brought the trio set and Etta for $15.79. I used my beauty code. The trio will have regular price but it will change to promotional code once in the box. The code took off 50% on entire order.


 Ooh, I forgot I hadn't used my beauty code yet and had the trio email this morning. Thanks for the reminder!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshY (Jul 28, 2013)

I got the trio offer, but I am not interested in all  the colors. I would like Clio on its won. I may wait until I get paid to try the It Girl Box.

By the way if anyone tries any items from the box like the mask trio or any of the colors, feel free to share swatches and reviews.  Thanks


----------



## Imberis (Jul 28, 2013)

The only one I'm interested in is Clio, too. I have colors close enough to the two metallics (Orly Dazzle and Sally Hansen Raisin the Bar, although that one is a little off, and Essie Penny Talk) that I don't need/want those two colors. The ones I have aren't quite the same, but close enough. I can't really tell without some swatches, though, and I don't see any for the Champagne Trio on Julep's site.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 28, 2013)

i really really don't need the champagne trio. but how could i resist? as soon as i saw the posts for $9.99 i gave in and bought them, plus trina, with my 50% off text service code.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 28, 2013)

Do not need trio. Do not need trio..


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 28, 2013)

no no, you do.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lily V (Jul 28, 2013)

> Do not need trio. Do not need trio..


 Oh yes you do... One of us...One of us.. One of us...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do not need trio. Do not need trio..


LOL....::nudge nudge::....hey gypsie....ya know ya want the trio.



::ducksandruns::


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do not need trio. Do not need trio..





> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no no, you do.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yes you do... One of us...One of us.. One of us...
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL....::nudge nudge::....hey gypsie....ya know ya want the trio.
> ...


 ROBOT NAILS!  ROBOT NAILS!  DOOOOOO EEEEET!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 29, 2013)

oh my gosh we are sad. lol with very awesome nails!

also, the store director is reviewing my sephora application tomorrow. i really want this. i'm already talking with my friends as if i have the job; ideally i'd like her to review the app tomorrow, call me in for a 1pm interview, and then start in the afternoon. *wishful thinking* i know that won't happen, but seriously.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 29, 2013)

> oh my gosh we are sad. lol with very awesome nails! also, the store director is reviewing my sephora application tomorrow. i really want this. i'm already talking with my friends as if i have the job; ideally i'd like her to review the app tomorrow, call me in for a 1pm interview, and then start in the afternoon. *wishful thinking* i know that won't happen, but seriously.


 Good luck!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ugh, finally decided I wanted the trio and its out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 29, 2013)

Has anyone entered the colour me crazy contest?


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nails Colors for Fall via Pantone
> 
> ...


 Ooh, I am loving Vivacious.


----------



## Lily V (Jul 29, 2013)

When does Julep normally charge us? I haven't seen my CC charged yet and Im getting anxious.. I def did not skip! I picked my goodies awhile ago... I want my pretties...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2013)

Turns out refreshing like a crazy person works sometimes.  Snagged the Champagne Trio with the text code for $9.99.  So happy!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When does Julep normally charge us? I haven't seen my CC charged yet and Im getting anxious.. I def did not skip! I picked my goodies awhile ago... I want my pretties...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 usually the 27th...but some people may get charged a little later - you might want to shoot them an email or give them a call.


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Turns out refreshing like a crazy person works sometimes.  Snagged the Champagne Trio with the text code for $9.99.  So happy!!


 How are you all getting it for $9.99?  I keep getting $19.99, which isn't a bad price, but I don't want to miss a better deal if I don't have to.

ETA:  nevermind.  I really need to read better.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 29, 2013)

The Maven Exclusives page of the shop is down, Are they updating something?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 29, 2013)

I wish the trio would have been the surprise gift, seeing as its their anniversary and all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> one can still hope!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 29, 2013)

Did everyone get the Savvy Deals email?  The suedes are on sale for a good price.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did everyone get the Savvy Deals email?  The suedes are on sale for a good price.


I tried to buy that set too and it's out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if the website is just being wacky today if they are updating stuff?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried to buy that set too and it's out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if the website is just being wacky today if they are updating stuff?


Makes me wonder if they only have a few sets at that price.  It's showing as out of stock for me as well.  I got the email at 8:02 this morning but not sure how long the site has been active.  Hmm.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder if they only have a few sets at that price.  It's showing as out of stock for me as well.  I got the email at 8:02 this morning but not sure how long the site has been active.  Hmm.


Yeah, something seems weird.  I got the email at 8:26 and tried adding it to my cart almost immediately. I'm just guessing that maybe they might be trying to fix the glitch that's letting people take 50% off their order with the text code LOL but if it works on the suede set too I'm sure going to try.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did everyone get the Savvy Deals email?  The suedes are on sale for a good price.


 The email was just a link to that section of the shop, I think the Suedes have been up there at that price for quite some time.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm just not seeing anything in the Savvy Deals that looks appealing....WHAT'S WRONG WITH ME?! lol


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 29, 2013)

the 50% off codes working with the $19.99  trio aren't a glitch. the $19.99 is a set price, not the maven additional 20% off. so, if you got the 50% off code to work with what is it, the $33.60 price, that would be a glitch- the 50% off codes are not supposed to work with prices that reflect a 20% maven discount. absolutely everyone who visits the julep site, mavens and otherwise, will have access to the $19.99 champagne trio, so the 50% off code should work with it (although it doesn't always work with sets).


----------



## angismith (Jul 29, 2013)

You ladies are going to be the death of me! I have $0 in my budget until the 1st. I can't catch any of these deals.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You ladies are going to be the death of me! I have $0 in my budget until the 1st. I can't catch any of these deals.


 lol it might be time to join the no/low buy thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/newestpost/136415


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 29, 2013)

The beautybio50 code isn't working for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Coupon code "BEAUTYBIO50" is not valid.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The beautybio50 code isn't working for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 that's because the code is BEAUTYBIO not BEAUTYBIO50


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The beautybio50 code isn't working for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure the beautybio code was just BEAUTYBIO.  If you are trying to do the codes on the deals for people who skipped, I think only the texted code works on those.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure the beautybio code was just BEAUTYBIO.  If you are trying to do the codes on the deals for people who skipped, I think only the texted code works on those.


 no, i just tried beautybio and it did work for the trio. 

I'm not really interested in any of those colours but I kind of want Reiko just for the name. LOL my first domain, which I purchased almost 10 years ago was "reikou" and Reiko is the name of a character from one of my favourite shows XD;

I really don't like gold colours on me though. Sigh ):


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no, i just tried beautybio and it did work for the trio.
> 
> ...


BEAUTYBIO does not work on the trio.  You have to text JULEP to 33733 and they will send you a code that does seem to take 50% off your total (or at least it was as of this morning).  I think beautybio still works on single polishes though, but that's it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> BEAUTYBIO does not work on the trio.  You have to text JULEP to 33733 and they will send you a code that does seem to take 50% off your total (or at least it was as of this morning).  I think beautybio still works on single polishes though, but that's it.


 BEAUTYBIO does work on the trio.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok, sweet.  At first I thought you said it didnt, NM!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

BEAUTYBIO does work on the trio.





They posted on Facebook that the extra this month is

Forget me not flower seeds.


----------



## shy32 (Jul 29, 2013)

Did anyone elsr get a shipping notice on Saturday but when u open the email it was just the letter L?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2013)

Ooh, just got shipping for my Champagne Trio!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone elsr get a shipping notice on Saturday but when u open the email it was just the letter L?


 I got gibberish. They sent a follow up today.



> [SIZE=10pt]Oops! The ship confirmation email you received on Saturday may have looked a little mysterious... let us translate.[/SIZE]
> 
> Your box is on the way! Great news â€” your add-ons will be included.* Your Maven Box shipped on 7/27/2013.
> 
> We're cutting down on paper inserts! If you miss your style and beauty tips, you can still find them at blog.julep.com.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 29, 2013)

Well...Julep charged me and sent me a shipping notice even though my card expired in June. I'm not sure how, since it clearly says in my payment information that my card expired 6/2013. How can a company charge an expired card? Regardless, I'm getting this month's box (from the Modern Beauty profile), and it looks like it's actually out for delivery today.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They posted on Facebook that the extra this month is
> 
> Forget me not flower seeds.
> You're joking, right?  I'm glad I skipped.


----------



## AshY (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're joking, right?  I'm glad I skipped.


I guess that was supposed to be a part of the "garden party" theme.  I skipped as well.  I hope September boxes are better and have more interesting finishes.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're joking, right?  I'm glad I skipped.


 LOL  Wasn't this the anniversary month?  It doesn't seem like it.

I want to order a mystery box but just don't know about it now.


----------



## AshY (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Maven Exclusives page of the shop is down, Are they updating something?


I've been having the same problem for a couple of days... I posted a question on facebook to see what the deal is.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're joking, right?  I'm glad I skipped.


Nope!  Someone got their box already in the Julep Friends FB group.  Happy Anniversary lol.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooh, just got shipping for my Champagne Trio!


 Me too!!

I can't help but wonder if the lack of paper inserts is a cost saving measure or a legit "lets reduce the amount of paper consumed" measure. I'd love to think its the latter, but the former is definitely plausable. And the lack of paper inserts means they're more flexible to change the theme/contents of the theme at whim versus being locked down by a print schedule.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 29, 2013)

I might be alone but I really like the idea of seeds as a thematic extra.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I might be alone but I really like the idea of seeds as a thematic extra.


 The idea is nice, but...not everyone has a place to plant them. My apartment complex isn't exactly seed friendly unfortunately, and I don't really want to go out and buy a pot/soil to plant them in. Also, seeds are _really_ cheap. Burts Bees was giving away free packets of seeds just a few weeks ago. I don't mind, but I wish they'd have thrown in something else too. Anything rose or floral scented would have fit the theme, tea cookies, floral patterned, etc etc.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2013)

> Well...Julep charged me and sent me a shipping notice even though my card expired in June. I'm not sure how, since it clearly says in my payment information that my card expired 6/2013. How can a company charge an expired card? Regardless, I'm getting this month's box (from the Modern Beauty profile), and it looks like it's actually out for delivery today.


 Sometimes CC companies will let a recurring charge that you get every month go through on a recently-expired card.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 29, 2013)

> I might be alone but I really like the idea of seeds as a thematic extra.


 I think it's cute, &amp; I'll use them. There was taffy a few months ago. I'm sure those were cheap. I don't think it is as great as those clips from may! It's a cute way to "send us flowers" for the anniversary, but I don't think it is spectacular enough for the big anniversary month! Those mystery boxes are gonna have to be AMAZING.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's cute, &amp; I'll use them. There was taffy a few months ago. I'm sure those were cheap. I don't think it is as great as those clips from may! It's a cute way to "send us flowers" for the anniversary, but I don't think it is spectacular enough for the big anniversary month! *Those mystery boxes are gonna have to be AMAZING.*


 Let's hope so!

I feel pretty blah about being a Maven right now.  I thought the anniversary month would feel more special.


----------



## sldb (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's hope so!
> 
> I feel pretty blah about being a Maven right now.  I thought the anniversary month would feel more special.


I was disappointed in the anniversary boxes of Glossybox and Starlooks. I don't know -maybe we get our hopes up too much and think it will be something really, really special. Then we are especially disappointed when it is just another (regular) box.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2013)

Last year, they did send those who had subscribed from the very beginning an extra extra: a dog tag keychain stamped with the Julep logo, if I recall correctly (my kats claimed it as a toy and list it for me long ago, so I can't verify what was stamped on it).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Last year, they did send those who had subscribed from the very beginning an extra extra: a dog tag keychain stamped with the Julep logo, if I recall correctly (my kats claimed it as a toy and list it for me long ago, so I can't verify what was stamped on it).


 That's kind of irritating. I  like the way BB does it, by sending it to you on your anniversary; it's not like any of us can go back in time and retroactively be one of the first mavens


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2013)

> That's kind of irritating. I Â like the way BB does it, by sending it to you on your anniversary; it's not like any of us can go back in time and retroactively be one of the first mavens


 I thought it was a nice gesture to those of us who took a chance on a brand new sub with absolutely no track record. And they do now give extra points for your anniversary. They weren't doing those at that time. (I think there was also a handwritten note from Jane Park, but I might be confusing that with my first box.)


----------



## KayEss (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sometimes CC companies will let a recurring charge that you get every month go through on a recently-expired card.


 That makes sense. But I have only gotten one box other than the first one, so it's not exactly recurring. I guess it could be worse, but I really do not need the friction stick (I have one from band-aid that works just fine and cost probably $3) and single use masks will get used but I certainly would never have paid $20 for them. Then I already explained why I won't use the seeds. Not the worst month ever, but not the best either. Oh, well, live and learn.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 29, 2013)

i think the seed idea could have been a lot better if it was a julep bookmark with seeds in it or something, one of those plantable papers. or even little place cards that are plantable as a 'garden party' favor. 

i don't ever complain about the freebie because it's a freebie. for example, the oil blotting sheets from last month sit unopened because i don't ever have facial oiliness and i don't think the majority of people need them.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2013)

> i don't ever complain about the freebie because it's a freebie. for example, the oil blotting sheets from last month sit unopened because i don't ever have facial oiliness and i don't think the majority of people need them.


 Yeesh, I was really happy to see those because I do get shiny in the afternoon at work sometimes and carefully put them in my makeup bag for work -- and promptly forgot all about them until I was cleaning out my bag last night. I have them with me every day, but I just forget all about them.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Yeesh, I was really happy to see those because I do get shiny in the afternoon at work sometimes and carefully put them in my makeup bag for work -- and promptly forgot all about them until I was cleaning out my bag last night. I have them with me every day, but I just forget all about them.


 Hi I sent u a PM and wasn't sure if you got it? I try to keep my make up essentials simple as much as I can otherwise some would be hidden away and I forget.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 29, 2013)

I know it's kinda of a random question, is Julep 4 Free or is it secretly 5 free? Because someone is saying that Julep don't advertise as 5 free polish because they don't want to overdo it. I didn't understand what this person meant by that. I looked everywhere from their FB page to Julep site to Sephora to find information even the blogs... This person claimed that she saw the info on Julep FB page. I looked, nope. Anyone help me to clarify this?


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 29, 2013)

> i think the seed idea could have been a lot better if it was a julep bookmark with seeds in it or something, one of those plantable papers. or even little place cards that are plantable as a 'garden party' favor.Â  i don't ever complain about the freebie because it's a freebie. for example, the oil blotting sheets from last month sit unopened because i don't ever have facial oiliness and i don't think the majority of people need them.


 Like Rachel I don't have an oily face. Here's a quick tip if you do. Take a fresh toilet seat cover liner and use that as a facial blotter when you're on the go. I hear it works really well and is flushable too.


----------



## Jstull1 (Jul 29, 2013)

I received my box today. I was surprised to get it so quickly. I got the boho glam box and I really like it. I think the seed pack is cute and a nice quirky touch that fits the garden theme well.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 30, 2013)

got my itgirl box! Love the colors, but they were last on my list to photograph tonight, and it ended up being too dark (next time i will start with the colored products and end with the others rather than vice versa) swatches in the morning!

I think I will go get a little pot and see if i can keep the flowers alive.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2013)

I ended up choosing It Girl instead of Modern Beauty. Haven't opened my box yet though.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i think the seed idea could have been a lot better if it was a julep bookmark with seeds in it or something, one of those plantable papers. or even little place cards that are plantable as a 'garden party' favor.
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 30, 2013)

I just...can't....get excited about the seeds. I don't really do any gardening and I'm not an outdoorsy person. I dunno, I mean I absolutely get what they were doing and how it fits to the theme but for their anniversary box I just expected something better. A souvenir of Julep or whatnot.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just...can't....get excited about the seeds. I don't really do any gardening and I'm not an outdoorsy person. I dunno, I mean I absolutely get what they were doing and how it fits to the theme but for their anniversary box I just expected something better. A souvenir of Julep or whatnot.


 What?! You CAN'T get excited about SEEDS?! Well what's wrong with YOU?!






Seriously though, seeds are a cheap gift from them. They didn't take into consideration some people can't plant seeds (no place to plant) or don't want to. These won't grow in my area. I planted Forget Me Nots on Baby's grave after her death and the flowers never grew. My area is just too hot and dry. I wish they would have done a limited edition nail polish of one of their first colors that was discontinued like Kim or something.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh my gosh we are sad. lol with very awesome nails!
> 
> also, the store director is reviewing my sephora application tomorrow. i really want this. i'm already talking with my friends as if i have the job; ideally i'd like her to review the app tomorrow, call me in for a 1pm interview, and then start in the afternoon. *wishful thinking* i know that won't happen, but seriously.


 Good luck! I wouldn't be able to work there they wouldn't even have to pay me just give me products lol.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish the trio would have been the surprise gift, seeing as its their anniversary and all
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, sweet.  At first I thought you said it didnt, NM!
> 
> ...


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure the beautybio code was just BEAUTYBIO.  If you are trying to do the codes on the deals for people who skipped, I think only the texted code works on those.


 


> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's because the code is BEAUTYBIO not BEAUTYBIO50


 Thanks ladies. It worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the trio for 9.99$


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I might be alone but I really like the idea of seeds as a thematic extra.


 I'm so excited about the seeds. Forget - Me - Not's are impossible to find in a florist or anywhere that sells flowers in my area. &amp; I REALLY WANT TO GET MY HANDS ON SOME. Now I can plant my own with the seeds. WOOOOO. Please don't think I'm weird, I just really want to go around handing out the flower to people I know so that they don't forget me  hahahaha


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 30, 2013)

actually the more i think about it, it makes sense that they ought to have done a nicer surprise. like giving everyone one of the three from the champagne trio. or having fiore be a secret shade that came with every box and a note card explaining the history/link to the video.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just...can't....get excited about the seeds. I don't really do any gardening and I'm not an outdoorsy person. I dunno, I mean I absolutely get what they were doing and how it fits to the theme but for their anniversary box I just expected something better. A souvenir of Julep or whatnot.


 This ^^^


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> actually the more i think about it, it makes sense that they ought to have done a nicer surprise. like giving everyone one of the three from the champagne trio. or having fiore be a secret shade that came with every box and a note card explaining the history/link to the video.


 That would have been nice.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 30, 2013)

I agree with what everyone is saying.  A special polish that only those who took their boxes would get, or one of the anniversary colors, or I even think the flower bobby pins would have been better in this box.  Compare the flower seeds extra from this anniversary box to the regular box when we got the Freedom topcoat as our extra- seems a bit unbalanced, in terms of special-ness.  I'm curious what people think when they open the secret store and even more curious about how they market the upcoming mystery box.  They really have a lot of competition now, so I hope they can step it up a bit to keep me interested.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with what everyone is saying.  A special polish that only those who took their boxes would get, or one of the anniversary colors, or I even think the flower bobby pins would have been better in this box.  Compare the flower seeds extra from this anniversary box to the regular box when we got the Freedom topcoat as our extra- seems a bit unbalanced, in terms of special-ness.  I'm curious what people think when they open the secret store and even more curious about how they market the upcoming mystery box.  They really have a lot of competition now, so I hope they can step it up a bit to keep me interested.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with what everyone is saying.  A special polish that only those who took their boxes would get, or one of the anniversary colors, or I even think the flower bobby pins would have been better in this box.  Compare the flower seeds extra from this anniversary box to the regular box when we got the Freedom topcoat as our extra- seems a bit unbalanced, in terms of special-ness.  I'm curious what people think when they open the secret store and even more curious about how they market the upcoming mystery box.  They really have a lot of competition now, so I hope they can step it up a bit to keep me interested.


 
While fitting the theme, the flower seeds may have been a low-budget extra for whatever reason on top of not printing the inserts anymore. Maybe they're skimping now to make up for an awesome mystery box, or maybe they're tightening the belt after the past couple of flops (DD creme I'm looking at you) In regards to their competition, they're going to have to work to keep my interest now since Bondi's entered the sub game.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 30, 2013)

> While fitting the theme, the flower seeds may have been a low-budget extra for whatever reason on top of not printing the inserts anymore. Maybe they're skimping now to make up for an awesome mystery box, or maybe they're tightening the belt after the past couple of flops (DD creme I'm looking at you) In regards to their competition, they're going to have to work to keep my interest now since Bondi's entered the sub game.


 Ditto. I was pretty defensive of julep when Bondi entered the game. I got an email from Bondi yesterday offering extra mystery boxes with a GUARANTEE of no dupes. Combine this with a series of Julep let-downs and the tide is starting to turn. Only time will tell, as Bondi hasn't even sent out their boxes yet.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 30, 2013)

I skipped, but the seeds would've definitely been a bummer for me too. Especially given the extras they've sent out in the past. 

I agree that they are going to need to step it up to keep my interest, I'm very curious about this upcoming mystery box though. I've been turned off by them since they raised the price by $5 but haven't really raised the quality of them.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 30, 2013)

Just a thought but do you think that perhaps there is some awesome surprise Julep wanted to keep until the actual boxes went out? I know the Preview Mavens have their boxes but has anyone actually received the sub box yet? I'm not expecting it but it would be nice. Anything that isn't grass gets eaten by deer or marmots here, so the seeds aren't likely to get used by me.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just a thought but do you think that perhaps there is some awesome surprise Julep wanted to keep until the actual boxes went out? I know the Preview Mavens have their boxes but has anyone actually received the sub box yet? I'm not expecting it but it would be nice. Anything that isn't grass gets eaten by deer or marmots here, so the seeds aren't likely to get used by me.


I have seen several people post their maven boxes on different Facebook groups I'm in so there's no secret grand reveal.  I'm wondering though, if the mystery box will be anniversary themed with say some previously discontinued favorites and possibly some awesome extras in there.  Who knows though.  I'm not really putting a lot of weight into CS telling someone it will be awesome because it's not like they would say it's going to suck LOL.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have seen several people post their maven boxes on different Facebook groups I'm in so there's no secret grand reveal.  I'm wondering though, if the mystery box will be anniversary themed with say some previously discontinued favorites and possibly some awesome extras in there.  Who knows though.  I'm not really putting a lot of weight into CS telling someone it will be awesome because it's not like they would say it's going to suck LOL.


 That is so true.... I hope it is as great as the rep promise.  I will definitely get a mystery box and this will determine if I continue getting them.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just a thought but do you think that perhaps there is some awesome surprise Julep wanted to keep until the actual boxes went out? I know the Preview Mavens have their boxes but has anyone actually received the sub box yet? I'm not expecting it but it would be nice. Anything that isn't grass gets eaten by deer or marmots here, so the seeds aren't likely to get used by me.


 I got mine yesterday.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 30, 2013)

I got mine too, the only surprise was the flower seeds... pretty unimpressive as an anniversary box.


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol it might be time to join the no/low buy thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/newestpost/136415


 Thanks for the link, Kyuu~I subscribed but didn't take time to read yet .... still trying to catch up on my threads. I cancelled Ipsy and Birchbox, but then Julep had the Champagne Trio and I want to join in the beginning of the Bondi New York sub box, so ... dad's birthday, husband's birthday, kids' anniversary, new glasses, new cut and color in 2 days (YEAH!) and now, a dead telephone. my August budget is shot and it's only July 30!


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone elsr get a shipping notice on Saturday but when u open the email it was just the letter L?


 


> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol it might be time to join the no/low buy thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/newestpost/136415


 Thanks for the link, Kyuu~I subscribed but didn't take time to read yet .... still trying to catch up on my threads. I cancelled Ipsy and Birchbox, but then Julep had the Champagne Trio and I want to join in the beginning of the Bondi New York sub box, so ... dad's birthday, husband's birthday, kids' anniversary, new glasses, new cut and color in 2 days (YEAH!) and now, a dead telephone. my August budget is shot and it's only July 30!


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone elsr get a shipping notice on Saturday but when u open the email it was just the letter L?


 No, but I got a shipment confirmation yesterday for my Maven box that was nothing but garbedly-gook!


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're joking, right?  I'm glad I skipped.


 Grrrrrrrrr! Who wants flower seeds in August? We plant flowers around here in April! I guess I can save them for next year, but this just solidifies my opinion that the Garden Party Collection was way off target for Mavens!


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I might be alone but I really like the idea of seeds as a thematic extra.


 Yes, gemstone, seeds totally fits as an extra for this month's theme...it's just that this month's theme completely missed the mark for what most people wanted in an Anniversary box!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's to hoping the Secret store is amazing!


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 30, 2013)

I feel your pain Angi. We have college tuition payments due and now I have to spend about $5000 that we do not have to start up an apartment for my son. He was injured last year and missed his chance at the housing lottery. Given the real estate market in New York City, He'll probably get something unpleasant and way too expensive. But at least till be back in school. No second Bondi box for me and probably no Mystery box either.


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think the seed idea could have been a lot better if it was a julep bookmark with seeds in it or something, one of those plantable papers. or even little place cards that are plantable as a 'garden party' favor.
> 
> i don't ever complain about the freebie because it's a freebie. for example, the oil blotting sheets from last month sit unopened because i don't ever have facial oiliness and i don't think the majority of people need them.


 Rach, I LOVED the blotting papers and would love to see them marketed .... even at 49, I still have an oily forehead and nose.


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was disappointed in the anniversary boxes of Glossybox and Starlooks. I don't know -maybe we get our hopes up too much and think it will be something really, really special. Then we are especially disappointed when it is just another (regular) box.


 I try to be a positive person, but this month I WAS especially disappointed when it was just another regular box and we got hijacked (by our own addiction) into buying the Champagne Trio at $15, thinking we might not be able to buy later. I think Julep needs to work on a little more "transparency" in their ideas/motivations/intentions.


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> actually the more i think about it, it makes sense that they ought to have done a nicer surprise. like giving everyone one of the three from the champagne trio. or having fiore be a secret shade that came with every box and a note card explaining the history/link to the video.


 LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the Fiore idea, Rach! That would have been AWESOME!


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto. I was pretty defensive of julep when Bondi entered the game. I got an email from Bondi yesterday offering extra mystery boxes with a GUARANTEE of no dupes. Combine this with a series of Julep let-downs and the tide is starting to turn. Only time will tell, as Bondi hasn't even sent out their boxes yet.


 Yes, Jessica, I am much more interested in my first Bondi box this month and am enjoying the conversation and wishing that is going over on the Julep September 2013 thread more than this thread - that mystery box better be something really special!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 31, 2013)

Does anyone know why the beauty bio and text codes worked on the champagne trio but not other trios/sets on the site?


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 31, 2013)

weird but my tracking said it departed Kent WA on the 23rd? Ho w is that possible lol


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I feel your pain Angi. We have college tuition payments due and now I have to spend about $5000 that we do not have to start up an apartment for my son. He was injured last year and missed his chance at the housing lottery. Given the real estate market in New York City, He'll probably get something unpleasant and way too expensive. But at least till be back in school.
> 
> No second Bondi box for me and probably no Mystery box either.


 Ouch! I did not "get" to experience any of this with my son, with his mental health issues. I hope all goes well in the apartment search. Sounds like your August is going to be as barren as mine! It seems like everything is happening this month. Some of it my on fault, like the cut and color. I scheduled it right after the 4th of July - I have been letting it grow since June 2012. I could cancel but I really don't want to. So I have to put myself on restrictions, as bad as I hate to.


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know why the beauty bio and text codes worked on the champagne trio but not other trios/sets on the site?


 No, Alicia, I don't know why. It should have worked. Did you follow all the way through to checkout (without actually checking out) to see if it added the promo code at the end?

Speaking ot the text code for 50%, do you have to place your order via text for it to work? Also, is it possible to use it for the Mystery Box this month?


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 31, 2013)

> Ouch! I did not "get" to experience any of this with my son, with his mental health issues. I hope all goes well in the apartment search. Sounds like your August is going to be as barren as mine! It seems like everything is happening this month. Some of it my on fault, like the cut and color. I scheduled it right after the 4th of July - I have been letting it grow since June 2012. I could cancel but I really don't want to. So I have to put myself on restrictions, as bad as I hate to.


 There's nothing like a good cut &amp; color to make you feel like a million bucks! I'm getting mine trimmed up today. As for coloring- I LOVE getting my hair colored. I feel so pampered. However, I have let my natural color grow out (no gray yet, thank God!), &amp; I forgot how much I love my color! I'm very lucky to have natural highlights that add a lot of dimension! My hairdresser always tells me how lucky I am. I still haven't decided if I will begin dyeing again once the gray comes in. My grandma has beautiful white hair, but my mom dyes hers. Hopefully it is WAAAAAAAY down the road! The good news is that they both have beautiful, full heads of hair, so I think I've hit the genetic hair jackpot. Back on topic- I'm pretty sure you can't use discount codes on mystery boxes. But, it doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 31, 2013)

> There's nothing like a good cut &amp; color to make you feel like a million bucks! I'm getting mine trimmed up today. As for coloring- I LOVE getting my hair colored. I feel so pampered. However, I have let my natural color grow out (no gray yet, thank God!), &amp; I forgot how much I love my color! I'm very lucky to have natural highlights that add a lot of dimension! My hairdresser always tells me how lucky I am. I still haven't decided if I will begin dyeing again once the gray comes in. My grandma has beautiful white hair, but my mom dyes hers. Hopefully it is WAAAAAAAY down the road! The good news is that they both have beautiful, full heads of hair, so I think I've hit the genetic hair jackpot. Back on topic- I'm pretty sure you can't use discount codes on mystery boxes. But, it doesn't hurt to try!


 Wow I wish my hair didnt turn gray when I was like 20.


----------



## shy32 (Jul 31, 2013)

on Facebook they are asking opinions about the secret store:

  ulep
  Mavens we need your help! Vote on what items you want to see in the Secret Store this month. Leave us a comment with your favorite and the top 3 will be picked.

1. Adele
2. Blakely
3. Freedom Polymer Top Coat
4. Tracy
5. The Champagne Trio


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 31, 2013)

> Wow I wish my hair didnt turn gray when I was like 20.


 Every once in a while the light hits my hair just right &amp; I have a heart attack Bc it looks gray...my aunt had had gray hair since she was in her 20s, too.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know why the beauty bio and text codes worked on the champagne trio but not other trios/sets on the site?


 The beauty bio code should work on sets. I used it on the Hello Giggles set and it knocked it down from 36$ to 18$ making each polish in the set 3$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> win!

Julep also made an error and sent me two sets so I got each polish for 1.50$ - double win!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every once in a while the light hits my hair just right &amp; I have a heart attack Bc it looks gray...my aunt had had gray hair since she was in her 20s, too.


 I'm only 22 &amp; I have a least a good 10 strands of gray hair. But I'm okay with it.

My grandpa used to tell my grandma that for every gray hair he loved her that much more. hehehehe


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> on Facebook they are asking opinions about the mystery box:
> 
> ...


 I vote for having all of them in the secret store. Seriously, why isn't everyone else also voting for all of them to be in the secret store?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's nothing like a good cut &amp; color to make you feel like a million bucks! I'm getting mine trimmed up today. As for coloring- I LOVE getting my hair colored. I feel so pampered. However, I have let my natural color grow out (no gray yet, thank God!), &amp; I forgot how much I love my color! I'm very lucky to have natural highlights that add a lot of dimension! My hairdresser always tells me how lucky I am. I still haven't decided if I will begin dyeing again once the gray comes in. My grandma has beautiful white hair, but my mom dyes hers. Hopefully it is WAAAAAAAY down the road! The good news is that they both have beautiful, full heads of hair, so I think I've hit the genetic hair jackpot.
> 
> Back on topic- I'm pretty sure you can't use discount codes on mystery boxes. But, it doesn't hurt to try!


 Jessica, I wore my hair frosted from 8th grade on through about age 35. My hair got gradually darker with the years and it was taking longer and longer to "lift" to the blonde color I wanted. One night I got fed up with the dark roots being SO dark and had my hair dyed to match my roots. I was in shock for about a year, getting used to how I looked as a brunette. Finally, last summer, I decided I wasn't ever going to be happy with my hair until I went blonde again. June 2012, I had it cut almost-short and frosted heavily with white blonde streaks everywhere. Now, after a year, I have about 4-5" of roots that look like dark brown and then very blonde from there down. It looks disgusting to me! I got an appointment with the best colorist in our town and what seems like mega-money to me but is probably not much for people in larger areas. I have a picture picked out of a lt. brown and am hoping she can achieve something similar without such a drastic contrast to my roots. Besides the fact, that at age 49, my overall hair looks old and dull, like me! I need a perk-me-up-over! LOL!!!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 31, 2013)

> I vote for having all of them in the secret store. Seriously, why isn't everyone else also voting for all of them to be in the secret store?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have them all! They need to put Kai (the new sea salt only available through intro add ons) in there. It seriously sucks that the only way to get it is through the intro box. I actually got my intro box the other day. Kai was missing. I emailed CS and have yet to hear back. I'm not sure which month Bette was introduced (or if it is new?), but it is gorgeous. It was in the it girl intro box. I just put it on my toes! It is a purpley-red jelly-like polish. It is fairly bright, but it has a fall feel to it. A nice transition color for summer to fall.


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow I wish my hair didnt turn gray when I was like 20.


 I have very little gray at 49. It's starting to come in around the edges of my hairline at the front. But what's there is entirely different texture than the rest of my hair. My hair just looks dull overall - maybe there's more gray mixed in than I want to see???


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have them all!


 I skipped the July box and after seeing all the reviews I really want the colours now. Hopefully Julep isnice and smart and put them all up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 31, 2013)

loooook how pretty!

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/07/julep-maven-august-2013-review.html


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I vote for having all of them in the secret store. Seriously, why isn't everyone else also voting for all of them to be in the secret store?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 haha i said all of them AND the glitters from the June Mystery box!


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I vote for having all of them in the secret store. Seriously, why isn't everyone else also voting for all of them to be in the secret store?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Because it wasn't an option. I think we all need to write Customer Service and let them know in a polite manner how we really feel about the Garden Party Collection.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 31, 2013)

from the julep fb page


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> loooook how pretty!
> 
> http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/07/julep-maven-august-2013-review.html


 That's going to be my box exactly - except I also added Fiore! Should be here when I get home from the salon tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOoooo, that trio is GORGEOUS! I love them!

and on the grey hair note, my father went pepper grey at 19 so I have frantic moments every once in a while when I see pale shimmer in my roots LOL I do have maybe 4 or 5 silvery hairs on the top of my head though, but since I color my hair it doesn't bother me all that much. As a matter of fact I've toyed with the idea of coloring my hair silver with dark grey shadow undertones and very pale lavender highlights but that would involve growing out what I have now and that would just take FOREVER




  Now my Hubby, he has a lot of greys, mainly on the sides but personally I think it's adorably sexy!


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

Julep's Angela from July. I accidentally broke two nails off at the quick last weekend so I was sad and stuck on what to do with these little nubs, but Meagonla told me on another forum that black or navy looked good on short nails, so I used the darkest color I had. This is two coats, but the second coat really wasn't necessary - just habit for longevity... I added the lt. blue rhinestones in the center of the moons, but as you can tell from the picture, I got one in the wrong spot on the index finger - this is not as easy to do as it looks like. This is my first time to use nail jewelry. I wish my cell phone would show the colors better. And I needed my new glasses (to be ordered Friday) to paint this dark color. Any tips for working with darks, ladies?


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

I mentioned Coco/oxblood as being a hot color on Fall Runway 2013 and there was some discussion afterwards ... I was quoting from the June Allure. At the doctor yesterday, I was flipping through a Lucky from November 2012 and guess what color it was saying was hot in November? Oxblood! Looks like the powers-that-be in the cosmetics industry are really pushing us to like Oxblood. And I forgot I even had Coco when Meaganola told me about using a dark color on short nails, until after I was done with the Angela manicure and was putting my color back in the box I keep them in.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because it wasn't an option.


 Did it need to be an option? They say which do you want 1 2 3 4 or 5? We say ALL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> simple! and DONE! That way there is something in there for everyone.


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did it need to be an option? They say which do you want 1 2 3 4 or 5? We say ALL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> simple! and DONE! That way there is something in there for everyone.


 I see what you are saying, foxy ... sometimes I don't think outside the box ... guilty!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 31, 2013)

I like the Garden Party theme. Hence I upgraded. 

It's hard to create something everyone will like.


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

I really, at this point, don't know what would interest me in the Secret Store this month. I am so disenchanted right now. The only thing that interested me in the email the other day about Savvy Deals was the Suede Collection, but before I could even try to scramble up some money in my bank account, it was posting Out of Stock. The only thing that I think MIGHT interest me would be if they recycled some of last fall's colors for those of us who are still new Mavens.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see what you are saying, foxy ... sometimes I don't think outside the box ... guilty!


 Its okay. I'm not trying to be rude or anything. Idk, I'm just being selfish because I have none and want all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Its just that some ladies already have Tracy and some already have Adele. It would suck if the polish you have already is in the secret store and is selling for $4.99-7.99. You'd be like hey Julep why didn't you put up a polish I didn't have on sale? 

It seems like Julep is having a really hard time pleasing everyone so having all 5 of the options would leave no room for complaints.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really, at this point, don't know what would interest me in the Secret Store this month. I am so disenchanted right now. The only thing that interested me in the email the other day about Savvy Deals was the Suede Collection, but before I could even try to scramble up some money in my bank account, it was posting Out of Stock. The only thing that I think MIGHT interest me would be if they recycled some of last fall's colors for those of us who are still new Mavens.


 I'm on the same page as you. I'm really excited, but now that I think about it I'm like why am I so excited? lol

I hope for some of the neons from the Jan box (b/c I skipped that month) &amp; some of the July colours (b/c I skipped that month too)


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

I just went and browsed the Julep store. There are very few choices in the Maven Exclusives section and the Savvy Deals, too. And so many of them say "OUT OF STOCK". I think they really need to add some new items to the Secret Store to keep us interested more. One thing I am looking for is a good foot creme and The Best Pedi Cream Ever is out of stock. I forgot to say that I used the Glycolic Hand Scrub before I took the picture of my Angela manicure, too. I think I am going to try the Hand Brightening Cream when I place my Secret Store order and see if that works good, too.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went and browsed the Julep store. There are very few choices in the Maven Exclusives section and the Savvy Deals, too. And so many of them say "OUT OF STOCK". I think they really need to add some new items to the Secret Store to keep us interested more. One thing I am looking for is a good foot creme and The Best Pedi Cream Ever is out of stock. I forgot to say that I used the Glycolic Hand Scrub before I took the picture of my Angela manicure, too. I think I am going to try the Hand Brightening Cream when I place my Secret Store order and see if that works good, too.


That Glycolic Hand Scrub is the bees knees, though, isn't it? I love that stuff!


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That Glycolic Hand Scrub is the bees knees, though, isn't it? I love that stuff!


 Yes, I LOVE IT! My hands feel so much better after using it!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 31, 2013)

> I really, at this point, don't know what would interest me in the Secret Store this month. I am so disenchanted right now. The only thing that interested me in the email the other day about Savvy Deals was the Suede Collection, but before I could even try to scramble up some money in my bank account, it was posting Out of Stock. The only thing that I think MIGHT interest me would be if they recycled some of last fall's colors for those of us who are still new Mavens.


 I'm the same! Not sure what would be exciting to me... Good for my wallet!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 31, 2013)

> The beauty bio code should work on sets. I used it on the Hello Giggles set and it knocked it down from 36$ to 18$ making each polish in the set 3$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> win! Julep also made an error and sent me two sets so I got each polish for 1.50$ - double win!


 That was lucky! I was trying to buy the crackle polish set for a friend but the codes aren't working. Maybe because it's under the savy deals category?


> No, Alicia, I don't know why. It should have worked. Did you follow all the way through to checkout (without actually checking out) to see if it added the promo code at the end? Speaking ot the text code for 50%, do you have to place your order via text for it to work? Also, is it possible to use it for the Mystery Box this month?


 I went through the entire checkout process without actually placing the order. Oh well!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 31, 2013)

I just received my first sub box and I thought it was kind of sweet. I like the messages with the seeds and the message on the box. I thought it was a lovely package. I am still new so I haven't been jaded yet.


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did it need to be an option? They say which do you want 1 2 3 4 or 5? We say ALL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> simple! and DONE! That way there is something in there for everyone.


 After surfing, I realized that I got this first as an email, then saw it later on Julep's FB page. I went back and corrected my answer to everything and asked them if they were going to restock anytime soon since so many products are out of stock.


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just received my first sub box and I thought it was kind of sweet. I like the messages with the seeds and the message on the box. I thought it was a lovely package. I am still new so I haven't been jaded yet.


 Jac, I don't think I am jaded, I am just disappointed with Julep for this entire month's theme. Not that it's not a good theme, I just had high expectations for their anniversary month and it didn't include ANY thoughts of polishes that I would have been THRILLED with had it been April or May. But, yes, you are right, Jac, Julep knows how to create a lovely package that makes you feel really great when you open it. I guess I need to just shut up and get over the August collection. Maybe their Mystery Box will totally restore my faith in Julep! AND, most importantly of all, there's ALWAYS next month!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Jac, I don't think I am jaded, I am just disappointed with Julep for this entire month's theme. Not that it's not a good theme, I just had high expectations for their anniversary month and it didn't include ANY thoughts of polishes that I would have been THRILLED with had it been April or May. But, yes, you are right, Jac, Julep knows how to create a lovely package that makes you feel really great when you open it. I guess I need to just shut up and get over the August collection. Maybe their Mystery Box will totally restore my faith in Julep! AND, most importantly of all, there's ALWAYS next month!Â


 Aaahhh Angie, I hope so. I know how it can feel to have high hopes and then be disappointed. I hope Julep have spies, lol, that read some of these posts and will try to please us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Yes, you are right there is always next month. Keep in mind this is only my first box, so time will tell. On bright side, that's hope for an awesome secret store.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aaahhh Angie, I hope so. I know how it can feel to have high hopes and then be disappointed. I hope Julep have spies, lol, that read some of these posts and will try to please us.
> 
> ...


 I LOVE JULEP. I guess you can't tell it from my posts lately. But I'll never forget that feeling of opening up my intro box. Then the first month that I got to participate in the Maven Selection Window. And it was not that long ago. So, really, I do just need to get over it. Fiore definitely will be a hit! And the Champagne Trio is MAGNIFICENT!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 31, 2013)

> Aaahhh Angie, I hope so. I know how it can feel to have high hopes and then be disappointed. I hope Julep have spies, lol, that read some of these posts and will try to please us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Yes, you are right there is always next month. Keep in mind this is only my first box, so time will tell. On bright side, that's hope for an awesome secret store.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're right! Their boxes are so much fun to open- like a present, even though I know what's in there. I, too, have been kinda crabby lately, but Julep has a great program. You can skip as much as you like without penalty after previewing the shades, plus you can buy it all if you love it all, or just pick out the ones that you love as add-ons. All-in-all it is a pretty amazing program &amp; I've always been satisfied with the quality of the products. I think I needed to take a step back and remember what I love about Julep! My August box will be here Friday (possibly tomorrow!!), so I'm anxiously awaiting its arrival!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 31, 2013)

On the anniversary box issue- so far none of my subs have really done anything special for their anniversary,although everyone has expected it.  Ipsy did sort of, but they just released a normal bag with products from the same brand as their first bag, but I remember people hoping for something special then, too.  I am happy with the garden box, but I don't think it is necessary for julep to do a special anniversary box.  I could see doing it the first year, and then waiting again when they hit 5 because that's a much bigger milestone.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 So pretty!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 1, 2013)

It has a filter, because I find insta filters super helpful in getting the colors true to life, when the camera sort of doesn't pick them up. This is Marjorie and Nellie with the Glitter Guilty monthly mini glitter on top. 

I am so obsessed with ombre nails at the moment, and loved how sunset-y these are. can't stop staring at my nails. (and my new blackberry Q10, no more stabbing my ear with shards of broken glass)


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 1, 2013)

I didnt get an email yet but the secret store is open n there's a golden mystery box for 29.99


----------



## angismith (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Yeti (Aug 1, 2013)

> I didnt get an email yet but the secret store is open n there's a golden mystery box for 29.99


 Ahhh I am supposed to cancel to save money, not buy a shiny shiny mystery box... How am I supposed to resist that, lol!!!


----------



## angismith (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I didnt get an email yet but the secret store is open n there's a golden mystery box for 29.99


 Uhhh....I kinda did some damage, both in the secret store and in regular shop too! Text code would not work on total, would only take 50% off the only single polish that I had in my cart, so I saved promo code for later.


----------



## angismith (Aug 1, 2013)

Addiction Confession: Even though I SAID I was not going to purchase any more mystery boxes without the guarantee of exclusive colors, when I saw that Golden Mystery Box, my fingers automatically moved to Add to Cart. I am an addict. Where is the next meeting? I don't know if I can wait that long.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 1, 2013)

I ordered the box and Blakey and used my Beauty Bio code for the polish. I'm telling myself its a fond farewell order. Talk about a weak justification =P. I can't wait to see what's in the mystery box!!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm hoping that golden mystery box means exactly what it used to...that its a full upgrade from a previous month....gahhhh julep why do I fall for your mystery boxes every time! On another note my mystery box glitters from last month are there!! Yippe


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 1, 2013)

Secret store isn't showing up on my iPhone. Anybody else?


----------



## angismith (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Secret store isn't showing up on my iPhone. Anybody else?


 Jessica, did you go to the Monthly Maven Activities submenu on Julep's site?


----------



## angismith (Aug 1, 2013)

Meanwhile, over in Addiction Alley ... I went back to the Secret Store and added a couple of items to my cart but I did not checkout. I am being very tempted by the pink collection with the Julep emery board, cuticle stick, pink polish, and pink glitter pot...


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 1, 2013)

> Jessica, did you go to the Monthly Maven Activities submenu on Julep's site?


 Yeah- I did everything the same as I do every month.....I was able to get it in my iPad, but Safari kept crashing! Not before I grabbed that mystery box &amp; ANOTHER jewelry box. I wish I could afford to get enough of those for my julep collection! Angi- I know you are tempted by the other sets, but remember- that golden box is going to have a good bit of polish in it! Just trying to help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Secret store isn't showing up on my iPhone. Anybody else?


 I had the same problem. Wouldn't show on my phone, but worked on my iPad.

Damn you Angi, I bought a golden box...


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 1, 2013)

> I had the same problem. Wouldn't show on my phone, but worked on my iPad. Damn you Angi, I bought a golden box...


 I'm just curious- have any issues with safari crashing? Wondering if something is up with my iPad. And- YAY! GOLDEN BOX CLUB!


----------



## angismith (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same problem. Wouldn't show on my phone, but worked on my iPad.
> 
> Damn you Angi, I bought a golden box...


 What can I say? I'm weak .....


----------



## autopilot (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just curious- have any issues with safari crashing? Wondering if something is up with my iPad.
> 
> And- YAY! GOLDEN BOX CLUB!


 Yes, Safari always crashes, but then I have a first gen iPad so I expect that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So excited about the box. If I was on a game show and the host was saying "now Melissa, you already have the car, but you can trade it for what's behind door #2..." I'd be all: "DOOR #2! DOOR #2!!!"

I'm a sucker for surprises, I buy my yarn in grab bags too.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What can I say? I'm weak .....


 As am I.


----------



## angismith (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah- I did everything the same as I do every month.....I was able to get it in my iPad, but Safari kept crashing! Not before I grabbed that mystery box &amp; ANOTHER jewelry box. I wish I could afford to get enough of those for my julep collection!
> 
> Angi- I know you are tempted by the other sets, but remember- that golden box is going to have a good bit of polish in it! Just trying to help!


 Jessica, I have been tempted by that lacquer box since I first saw it, but so far I have been able to resist temptation ....


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love the combo.


----------



## angismith (Aug 1, 2013)

Ladies ... if any of you are wanting to pick up the glitters from the July Mystery Box, in the Secret Store, I just want to point out that the orange one (Kyla, I think) is a MUCH better formula than the pink one (Monica, by default). Monica was thicker and more jelly-like than Kyla.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah- I did everything the same as I do every month.....I was able to get it in my iPad, but Safari kept crashing! Not before I grabbed that mystery box &amp; ANOTHER jewelry box. I wish I could afford to get enough of those for my julep collection!
> 
> Angi- I know you are tempted by the other sets, but remember- that golden box is going to have a good bit of polish in it! Just trying to help!


 Safari kept crashing for me too on Juleps site...odd!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 1, 2013)

The problem about the sets is that out of the 3 colours, I have 2 and only need 1. UGH. dilemma.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 1, 2013)

I really want Billie Jean &amp; Korin!


----------



## autopilot (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies ... if any of you are wanting to pick up the glitters from the July Mystery Box, in the Secret Store, I just want to point out that the orange one (Kyla, I think) is a MUCH better formula than the pink one (Monica, by default). Monica was thicker and more jelly-like than Kyla.


 I just bought polish thinner specifically for these two. I found them both to be very goopy.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 1, 2013)

I must seriously be losing my mind!!! I just brought the golden mystery box, Tracy and the polymer top coat. The sad thing is I know I will buy the regular mystery box when it comes out. Sign me up for the addiction class.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 1, 2013)

why isn't my golden mystery box in my mail box yet!!!!  I just want to know what's in it...i'm far more excited about THIS box than any other mystery box I've had in the past!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Meanwhile, over in Addiction Alley ... I went back to the Secret Store and added a couple of items to my cart but I did not checkout. I am being very tempted by the pink collection with the Julep emery board, cuticle stick, pink polish, and pink glitter pot...


 I was looking at that, but then I got distracted by the Pedi Set right beside it. Ugh decisions!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 1, 2013)

> I was looking at that, but then I got distracted by the Pedi Set right beside it. Ugh decisions!


 I had to talk myself out of getting both of those sets. We have to be strong, lol.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Ladies ... if any of you are wanting to pick up the glitters from the July Mystery Box, in the Secret Store, I just want to point out that the orange one (Kyla, I think) is a MUCH better formula than the pink one (Monica, by default). Monica was thicker and more jelly-like than Kyla.Â


 I used Monica over Bunny on my toes. It looks crappy. Thank goodness it wasn't me as a terrible painter (I'm not) so it was the formula. Wonder if I use polish thinner for Monica? I'm definitely redoing my pedi today.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm afraid of getting dupes in the mystery box. I got all dupes in the last mystery box (besides Kyla &amp; Monica)

I don't know if I want to risk it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2013)

Awkward hands, but this is what I can do right now, just in case anyone was mulling this over:



Reiko with Clio over it on the thumb. I didn't plan on using Reiko and actually thought I was going to swap it. Not happening now! This is a keeper.


----------



## swimsalot (Aug 1, 2013)

I got the trio, Candy and Nicolette. Use a code. $20 seemed like a good deal


----------



## gemstone (Aug 1, 2013)

I got the top coat and the champagne trio (using the beauty bio code for the last one).  The trio I got to give as a gift, but I'm frustrated that I spent less on it in the secret store than I did as an add on!


----------



## hdmom (Aug 1, 2013)

I tried using the beauty bio code but it wouldn't work. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## gemstone (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hdmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried using the beauty bio code but it wouldn't work. What am I doing wrong?


 it only works on nail color, are you trying to use it on the top coat or other products?


----------



## msladyday (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Awkward hands, but this is what I can do right now, just in case anyone was mulling this over:
> 
> 
> ...


 I really wanted Reiko but just couldn't justify purchasing the trio.  I checked the site and Reiko looks pretty similar to Zelda so might break down and get that.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 1, 2013)

This was posted on fb and I think it's helpful for those who live in apartments/don't live in a forget me not climate:

http://www.ehow.com/how_8148648_grow-forgetmenots-indoors.html


----------



## gemstone (Aug 1, 2013)

Also, they are safe if your cat decides to eat them LOL

http://www.healthypet.com/PetCare/petsmatter/ReadMore.aspx?volume=March_April_2012&amp;title=Can_Cats_Houseplants_Just_Get_Along&amp;type=HP


----------



## hdmom (Aug 1, 2013)

Tried it with Tracy in my cart and the golden box. I figured it wouldn't work on the box but it said invalid :-(


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 1, 2013)

idk if i should post this to a bunch of addicts lol but the code JULEP30 takes nine bucks off the mystery box, making it only $20.99. 

you do not need access to the secret store to get the mystery box/get it at this price.

http://www.julep.com/golden-mystery-box.html

what's problematic is with these links, anyone can get what's in the secret store:

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/deep-end.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/the-champagne-trio-ss.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/green-thumb.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/light-as-air.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/underwater-handstand.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/late-sunset.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/summer-bouquet.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/high-dive.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/kyla-ss.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/monica-ss.html

with these codes, you can buy monica and kyla separately. i think the underwater handstand set is beautiful but i already own two of the four. tracy is available as a single and i'm getting these links through my swap group; i remember some of you wanted tracy so i'll be doing my best to get it for you.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk if i should post this to a bunch of addicts lol but the code JULEP30 takes nine bucks off the mystery box, making it only $20.99.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting this.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 1, 2013)

http://www.julep.com/golden-mystery-box.html


----------



## Lily V (Aug 1, 2013)

ahhhhh, the secret store!  I really wish I would have skipped the last mystery box if I would have known I could have just bought monica &amp; kyla there on their own! (since I got a dupe in the mystery box).  man, it's such a gamble- Do I buy it now, or risk not getting it or hope it shows up in the secret store/maven's choice skip email.... feel like I'm playing JulepRoulette!  hahhahaha!

Whelp, couldn't resist snagging a few deals from the store- got the makeup brush, smokey jewel necklace, hair ties, &amp; the late sunset set. Wheeee!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk if i should post this to a bunch of addicts lol but the code JULEP30 takes nine bucks off the mystery box, making it only $20.99.
> 
> ...


 I wish I had known this BEFORE I bought the mystery box!  $9 would have made me feel less guilty my splurge!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 1, 2013)

> idk if i should post this to a bunch of addicts lol but the code JULEP30 takes nine bucks off the mystery box, making it only $20.99.Â  you do not need access to the secret store to get the mystery box/get it at this price. http://www.julep.com/golden-mystery-box.html what's problematic is with these links, anyone can get what's in the secret store: http://www.julep.com/secret-store/deep-end.html http://www.julep.com/secret-store/the-champagne-trio-ss.html http://www.julep.com/secret-store/green-thumb.html http://www.julep.com/secret-store/light-as-air.html http://www.julep.com/secret-store/underwater-handstand.html http://www.julep.com/secret-store/late-sunset.html http://www.julep.com/secret-store/summer-bouquet.html http://www.julep.com/secret-store/high-dive.html http://www.julep.com/secret-store/kyla-ss.html http://www.julep.com/secret-store/monica-ss.html with these codes, you can buy monica and kyla separately. i think the underwater handstand set is beautiful but i already own two of the four. tracy is available as a single and i'm getting these links through my swap group; i remember some of you wanted tracy so i'll be doing my best to get it for you.


 THANK YOU!!!!! Just got me a mystery box :-D


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.julep.com/golden-mystery-box.html


 Thanks again.  I just ordered one. I hope everything goes ok w/my order since I skipped this month.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 1, 2013)

I wish Julep had a quick chat on their website.

I have 160 Julep polishes but with all you ladies talking about the Golden box I want to get it now but ugh I know I'm going to end up with dupes. HELP!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 1, 2013)

Wait a minute, the mystery box came early? I thought the mystery box comes later like mid week?


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 1, 2013)

> Awkward hands, but this is what I can do right now, just in case anyone was mulling this over:
> 
> 
> 
> Reiko with Clio over it on the thumb. I didn't plan on using Reiko and actually thought I was going to swap it. Not happening now! This is a keeper.


 Ooooohhhhhh shiny.....That needs to get in my mailbox NOW. Going to track shipping. Eta: OUT FOR DELIVERY! Come to me, my precious-es!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.julep.com/golden-mystery-box.html





> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait a minute, the mystery box came early? I thought the mystery box comes later like mid week?


 I guess it was in the Secret Store. I skipped this month, but w/the link above I was able to get the Golden mystery box.  Let's hope it's golden, as promised.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait a minute, the mystery box came early? I thought the mystery box comes later like mid week?


 It's a different mystery box.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 1, 2013)

there are no promises about anything with the golden mystery boxes other than a minimum $100 retail value. i'm not sure what luckymoon meant by that 'promise' but PLEASE for the love of god, no one order it if you'll be angry at julep: i looked under shop and sorted by price and we could very well end up with daisy, portia, otte, glenn, the nail file, the lip balm,the pomegranate scrub and the makeup bag. would it be an incredibly ugly and unfortunate box? in my opinion, yes. just remember that's the gamble we take with the mystery boxes. it would be unfair of them to send the absolute ugliest least selling shades but they really never do that; at least every box has one or two covetable shades.  anyways, my point is the promise means you could literally end up with a hand towel, toe separators, hair ties and just a couple of polishes but there would be no promise broken.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 1, 2013)

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/cotton-candy-mani.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/tracy-ao.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/freedom-topcoat-ss.html

tracy, top coat, etc!


----------



## AshY (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk if i should post this to a bunch of addicts lol but the code JULEP30 takes nine bucks off the mystery box, making it only $20.99.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the links.

I have at least 2 polishes out of all the sets.  But I am reconsidering passing up on the Anniversary set.  Someone posted lovely picks of the colors.  Reiko seems less like Zelda than I thought.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 1, 2013)

also rumor has it the code JULEP30 takes a percentage off all orders, not just the mystery box


----------



## cari12 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 1, 2013)

I got the Golden Mystery Box (because I'm a sucker) and the Champagne Trio. I'm really tempting fate getting dupes in the mystery box but for $21, I'll live if I do. lol


----------



## AshY (Aug 1, 2013)

I've been naughty.. I just got the Champagne trio and Trina with the code.





I have no willpower whatsoever.


----------



## AshY (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also rumor has it the code JULEP30 takes a percentage off all orders, not just the mystery box


It's true.  I used it on Trina and the trio.


----------



## Stumbleina (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi all! I am brand new - signed up for this website and group JUST so that I could talk with you ladies!

I just ordered my first mystery box - I've been a member of Julep for 3 months now, and I never realized they had mystery boxes mid-month - what rock have I been living under?

Also just wanted to confirm that the JULEP30 code works as taking a percentage off your order. I got Tracy, the Golden Mystery Box, and the Underwater Handstand collection (because I am clearly insane) and it cost me just under $40 total.  A good deal, I think!


----------



## GenuineHeather (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want Billie Jean &amp; Korin!


 Billie Jean is beautiful! I wear that color a lot!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 1, 2013)

> also rumor has it the code JULEP30 takes a percentage off all orders, not just the mystery box


 Crap....that means I HAVE to go back to grab a couple of those sets. I've been trying to get my hands on Zelda &amp; Etta since may, but I already have most of the colors that come with them.... I could cross my fingers &amp; hope for those two to miraculously show up in my golden box!


----------



## GenuineHeather (Aug 1, 2013)

I did it! I just ordered the mystery box and another bottle of the polymer top coat. Shhhh....don't tell my husband...


----------



## Stumbleina (Aug 1, 2013)

Is the topcoat definitely worth the price? I've wanted to try it, but been iffy about it because of that price.. but if it really does dry faster than a normal topcoat, it would be worth it!


----------



## Jstull1 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stumbleina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the topcoat definitely worth the price? I've wanted to try it, but been iffy about it because of that price.. but if it really does dry faster than a normal topcoat, it would be worth it!


I have it and love it. I find that it dries pretty quickly. What I really like about this top coat though is how strong it makes my nails after applying it. It really adds strength to weak nails.


----------



## GenuineHeather (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stumbleina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the topcoat definitely worth the price? I've wanted to try it, but been iffy about it because of that price.. but if it really does dry faster than a normal topcoat, it would be worth it!


 I really like it as well. It dries quick and gives my nails a really shiny look as if they were gels.


----------



## Stumbleina (Aug 1, 2013)

Awesome - thank you for the input! I'll have to grab one next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 1, 2013)

> Is the topcoat definitely worth the price? I've wanted to try it, but been iffy about it because of that price.. but if it really does dry faster than a normal topcoat, it would be worth it!


 I really love the hardness and shine it provides. I rarely wear the same nail polish for more than two days, so I can't say if it lasts as long as it claims. Does great for 2-3 days!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm sooo tempted to pull the trigger but i just remember how disappointed I was by the NYE mystery boxes which were also supposed to have $100 minimum, and it was $20. ): I'm not pulling the trigger... though I want to! lol


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Crap....that means I HAVE to go back to grab a couple of those sets. I've been trying to get my hands on Zelda &amp; Etta since may, but I already have most of the colors that come with them.... I could cross my fingers &amp; hope for those two to miraculously show up in my golden box!


 no! you really really need zelda and etta. i didn't upgrade back in may and i seriously regretted it. i managed to pick up the colors with the exceptions of millie and clara and of course at a higher overall cost than the upgrade.

by far, zelda and etta are some of the prettiest shades i have in my collection.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I guess it was in the Secret Store. I skipped this month, but w/the link above I was able to get the Golden mystery box.  *Let's hope it's golden,* as promised.





> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> there are no promises about anything with the golden mystery boxes other than a minimum $100 retail value. i'm not sure* what luckymoon meant by that 'promise'* but PLEASE for the love of god, no one order it if you'll be angry at julep: i looked under shop and sorted by price and we could very well end up with daisy, portia, otte, glenn, the nail file, the lip balm,the pomegranate scrub and the makeup bag. would it be an incredibly ugly and unfortunate box? in my opinion, yes. just remember that's the gamble we take with the mystery boxes. it would be unfair of them to send the absolute ugliest least selling shades but they really never do that; at least every box has one or two covetable shades.  anyways, my point is the promise means you could literally end up with a hand towel, toe separators, hair ties and just a couple of polishes but there would be no promise broken.


 I just meant that I hope it's "golden" as promised.  Because it's the "Golden" mystery box.  I guess I just hope it's good.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 1, 2013)

oh i totally hope so, too! i just don't want anyone on here who is new or has never bought or read up on the mystery boxes to be misled about them.. they can be amazing and they can be really disappointing.

i'm hoping for the former!


----------



## Lily V (Aug 1, 2013)

yay!  my box arrived today!! (I switched my reg bombshell for It girl (bc no interest in the doublestep)- and added on lacey &amp; the trio.)  OOooooooo all so pretty!!






There is def a difference between Reiko &amp; zelda- I say it's worth it to get it, even if you have zelda already. Reiko is def more a darker rosey-gold. (meaganola's manicure pic seems pretty true to life for the color to my eye..)  I tried to take a picture to show the differences, but the lighting in my house is pretty crappy... but here is (from L to R- Sienna, Reiko, Zelda).





I'm really liking the look of Amity- its got this subtle gold warmth and shimmer to it- it's def not silver (someone on some blog made a comment that isn't white gold just basically silver?).  here is from L to R: Stefani, Amity, Isla





And just because its so dang sparkly- Clio all by itself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





It's sorta similar to the OPI by Sephora jewelry top coat glitter " Mauve-ie Star In The Making"- but the sephora one is much more heavier on the pink &amp; gold (&amp; therefore is Brighter/lighter)- Clio seems to have a darker base and lean more lavender. 

I tried to take pics of the other polishes, but the camera kept washing them out- I couldn't get them to photograph close to their color at all!.  lacey does have a purple sheen to it when you turn the bottle in certain angles- be interesting to see if any of that purple shimmer will show up on the nails...

So there you go- maybe that's helpful to some (or maybe not with the crappy light! lol).  I'm super pleased with all the colors &amp; absolutely loving the trio.  Interesting side note- the trio, the bottles only have the name stickers on the bottoms not on the side of the caps and no swatch me sticker on the cap either.



> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no! you really really need zelda *and etta.* i didn't upgrade back in may and i seriously regretted it. i managed to pick up the colors with the exceptions of millie and clara and of course at a higher overall cost than the upgrade.
> 
> *by far, zelda and etta are some of the prettiest shades i have in my collection.*


 Oh man... now Im regretting not getting Etta in the secret store- I was afraid it would be a dupe or way too close to Sally Hansen's Teeny Greeny Bikini which I already have...


----------



## angismith (Aug 1, 2013)

Jess, I tried. I really tried. I tried hard. But when I finally got home today, I read this thread to see if anything was new .... and someone, WHO SHALL REMAIN UNNAMED, had posted a JULEP30 code! You know what that meant ... I went and checked out the two items I had put in my cart eary this morning ... the Cotton Candy Mani and Hilary. And all this after I was a VERY BAD girl over at BONDI! But I love my new hair, cut like Jaclyn Smith's and highlighted with caramel highlights like Sofia Vergara's. And my August Julep awaits its unveiling! See you tomorrow, ladies! Who was that that posted the mani with Reiko - OMG, that is beautiful!


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks so much to r4chel77 for posting the secret store stuff, I wouldn't have had access otherwise! Here's what I ended up with..... a great deal I think!


Item Sku Qty Subtotal



 *Tracy* _It Girl_
SS-06-01-00093 1 $6.99



 *Late Sunset*
10-01-00362 1 $15.99



 *Golden Mystery Box*
10-01-00378 1 $29.99 Order Status processing Subtotal $52.97 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (JULEP30) -$15.89 *Grand Total*
*$37.08*


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 1, 2013)

> Jess, I tried. I really tried. I tried hard. But when I finally got home today, I read this thread to see if anything was new .... and someone, WHO SHALL REMAIN UNNAMED, had posted a JULEP30 code! You know what that meant ... I went and checked out the two items I had put in my cart eary this morning ... the Cotton Candy Mani and Hilary. And all this after I was a VERY BAD girl over at BONDI! But I love my new hair, cut like Jaclyn Smith's and highlighted with caramel highlights like Sofia Vergara's. And my August Julep awaits its unveiling! See you tomorrow, ladies! Who was that that posted the mani with Reiko - OMG, that is beautiful!


 Today was not a good day for my wallet! Lol. I've got lots of goodies on the way. I'm really looking forward to that golden box! I got my maven box today, &amp; I LOVE everything! I have Lacey on now. The formula was perfect. Navy blue is my favorite shade of polish! It's flattering for my short nails &amp; looks great with my skin tone. I'm so excited to try out my other new shades!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh, gosh. I got the golden mystery box (with the coupon, thanks!). It spoke to me. Gold! Buy now!


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 1, 2013)

lol this was exactly why i almost didn't post the code and links, but i had to share!

we're a bunch of addicts and enablers.


----------



## AshY (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay!  my box arrived today!! (I switched my reg bombshell for It girl (bc no interest in the doublestep)- and added on lacey &amp; the trio.)  OOooooooo all so pretty!!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting the picture o the anniversary set.  I'm glad I got it.  They looked different that they did on Juleps site.  I always like to see other's swatches or photos for polish because I get a better idea of the look. 

I'd really like to do some sort of special "blingy" New Years look with those.

I am also going to my HS reunion soon, so maybe I'll go something special for that.  I get to show all of my former classmates my beautiful nails!

I know that probably only sounds exciting to true nail polish addicts........... or maybe just me.


----------



## AshY (Aug 1, 2013)

The golden box is a good deal with the code.  You'll get the box for $20.99 vs $24.99.  Plus the "minimum value" is $100 vs. $70 normally.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 1, 2013)

You know, I was perfectly fine till I realized the JULEP30 could be applied to the Golden Mystery Box.........SO GUESS WHAT I JUST DID.....yeah. I did.


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 1, 2013)

You guys all suck....I just caved and ordered a mystery box. I need it like i need a hole in my head. But I guess for $21, I can find some way to justify it. The code pushed me over the edge!!! LOL... I resisted everything else, though, and only bought the box, so there is some willpower left!!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, I was perfectly fine till I realized the JULEP30 could be applied to the Golden Mystery Box.........SO GUESS WHAT I JUST DID.....yeah. I did.


 Haha! I caved for the same reason this morning.

$30? Nah. $21? Muuuuch better!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha! I caved for the same reason this morning.
> 
> $30? Nah. $21? Muuuuch better!


 SUCH a big difference, YES



(convinced?)


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lily V (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha! I caved for the same reason this morning.
> 
> $30? Nah. $21? Muuuuch better!


 
You people are enablers! enaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaablers!



  I don't need a golden box... I don't I don't I don't... don't want dupes!

oooo, JULEP30 code you say?  damnit.    I caved.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the picture o the anniversary set.  I'm glad I got it.  *They looked different that they did on Juleps site*.  I always like to see other's swatches or photos for polish because I get a better idea of the look.
> ...


 they do completely look different on the site- they are waaay prettier in real life!


----------



## swimsalot (Aug 2, 2013)

> lol this was exactly why i almost didn't post the code and links, but i had to share! we're a bunch of addicts and enablers.


 I'm glad you did. I got the golden Mysters Box, the champagne trio, Kyla and Monica n Tracey. Major damage ðŸ˜Š


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm too lazy to go look back, but thank you to whomever posted that Julep30 discount code!!!  I saw the swatches of the anniversary trio, and they look better than the previous swatches I saw earlier today.  I managed to snag the trio for 12$ and change!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting the code and links Rachel! I freaked out when I saw them! I used an old gift card before I forgot it existed and this was my final order. I love a good deal!


----------



## M Brooke (Aug 2, 2013)

I tried using the JULEP30 on the champagne trio, but it didn't work! Did anyone else have this problem with this one item?


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *M Brooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried using the JULEP30 on the champagne trio, but it didn't work! Did anyone else have this problem with this one item?


 I just used the code on the champagne trio by itself, brought it down from 17.99 to like 12.59.  I used the link listed up above for the trio, added it to cart, logged in, added the code to the discount code box, and checked out without a hitch. 

Did you put the code in the right box?  I remember in the past people were putting it in the wrong promotion box and having trouble...just a thought.  Or were you sure you spelled it right?  All caps?  I can't think of anything else...


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *M Brooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried using the JULEP30 on the champagne trio, but it didn't work! Did anyone else have this problem with this one item?


 I just tried it and it worked without me even being logged in. Are you looking at the grand total? That's where the discount is reflected.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 2, 2013)

My order from Julep should be here August 5!


----------



## swimsalot (Aug 2, 2013)

> Thanks so much for posting the code and links Rachel! I freaked out when I saw them! I used an old gift card before I forgot it existed and this was my final order. I love a good deal! :icon_chee


 What a great haul !!!!


----------



## angismith (Aug 2, 2013)

G'morning, ladies! How many of you are enjoying your Maven boxes this morning? I can't wait to try Reiko! I have a full day ahead though, so it will be tomorrow before I have time to redo my manicure. Like other posts I have read this morning, the colors are so much prettier in real life than on the site! I never expected to love Lois from first glance! And I got Fiore, but I am just not feeling it today. Maybe because we finally are having sunshine after over a week of rain (totally unlike July here). I love the new color of the boxes, too. Wonder if it is permanent or just anniversary month? I love that Julep made such a big deal over their anniversary month and I hope they keep it up over the years. I didn't know I wanted flower seeds until Julep's packaging convinced me! I love the quote on the little card ... so perfect for my life right now! And the Champagne trio! OMG ... the packaging feels so luxurious with that thick metal stamped name on it, not to mention the colors are so VERY beautiful. I plan to go back to the Secret Store and pick up a couple for gifts (yes, really!). The friction stick? I don't HATE it, but there's no way I would pay that price for it, but included in the box, I may try it. Who knows? I may fall in love with it! JULEP, you have done it again!!!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 2, 2013)

I used the friction stick last night on shoes that normally destroy my feet, and it worked extremely well! I put it on my heels and sides where it normally rubs, and I had no problems all night wearing them! I've had problems just going to dinner and gettin bad blisters in these shoes so I think it's a win. (They're not even heels, they're just really stiff flats that need to be broken in)


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much for posting the code and links Rachel! I freaked out when I saw them! I used an old gift card before I forgot it existed and this was my final order. I love a good deal!


 uh this is amazing. like damn girl!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> G'morning, ladies! How many of you are enjoying your Maven boxes this morning? I can't wait to try Reiko! I have a full day ahead though, so it will be tomorrow before I have time to redo my manicure. Like other posts I have read this morning, the colors are so much prettier in real life than on the site! I never expected to love Lois from first glance! And I got Fiore, but I am just not feeling it today. Maybe because we finally are having sunshine after over a week of rain (totally unlike July here). I love the new color of the boxes, too. Wonder if it is permanent or just anniversary month? I love that Julep made such a big deal over their anniversary month and I hope they keep it up over the years. I didn't know I wanted flower seeds until Julep's packaging convinced me! I love the quote on the little card ... so perfect for my life right now! And the Champagne trio! OMG ... the packaging feels so luxurious with that thick metal stamped name on it, not to mention the colors are so VERY beautiful. I plan to go back to the Secret Store and pick up a couple for gifts (yes, really!). The friction stick? I don't HATE it, but there's no way I would pay that price for it, but included in the box, I may try it. Who knows? I may fall in love with it! JULEP, you have done it again!!!


 I haven't received my box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 2, 2013)

so i'm really hoping that julep will realize just how many mystery boxes they've sold at the $20.99 price tag rather than $24.99. i was new to julep when they were $19.99 and only beginning my addiction, so i was super picky about shades. now i appreciate a wider range of colors, finishes and textures but i haven't bought a mystery box because of the price increase. i can only imagine that if people knew about the code, they'll see a surge in mystery box purchases.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i'm really hoping that julep will realize just how many mystery boxes they've sold at the $20.99 price tag rather than $24.99. i was new to julep when they were $19.99 and only beginning my addiction, so i was super picky about shades. now i appreciate a wider range of colors, finishes and textures but i haven't bought a mystery box because of the price increase. i can only imagine that if people knew about the code, they'll see a surge in mystery box purchases.


 I was thinking about this earlier too. If there is going to be another mystery box this month then I know I'll be far less likely to buy it at $24.99, especially if the value is lower ($70 vs $100), since I got the golden box for $20.99. It would be awesome if they started offering them at $19.99 again. Or at the very least, I hope that code still works ;-)


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 2, 2013)

Just curious; even though, I didn't pay a Julep sub box = no secret store. Even though r4chel77 posted all links and I was able to click it all and saw it all. Wonder if I could buy some ?


----------



## autopilot (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I used the friction stick last night on shoes that normally destroy my feet, and it worked extremely well! I put it on my heels and sides where it normally rubs, and I had no problems all night wearing them! I've had problems just going to dinner and gettin bad blisters in these shoes so I think it's a win. (They're not even heels, they're just really stiff flats that need to be broken in)


 Great result! I'm looking forward to trying it if my box ever arrives!


----------



## autopilot (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just curious; even though, I didn't pay a Julep sub box = no secret store. Even though r4chel77 posted all links and I was able to click it all and saw it all. Wonder if I could buy some ?


 Yes, lots of people have reported success with this up-thread.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Yes, lots of people have reported success with this up-thread.


 OMG wow ugh I'm staying put for a mystery box. I don't have alot of julep polishes. Started in April 2013, skipped twice and got a mystery box last month. That's it. I just got an email for a trip ($20). Wonder beauty bio would work ? It did before I got this email today.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 2, 2013)

PSA for anyone interested in buying some Zoya polishes: free shipping today with code YAY.


----------



## angismith (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received my box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 After 3 months, I have always gotten my box on the 1st. From Seattle to rural West Tennessee. BUT, my mail does not run until 3pm CST. Maybe if you get your mail earlier, it didn't have time to get there? Or if you live in a large area, it could be the local post office's slack?


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just curious; even though, I didn't pay a Julep sub box = no secret store. Even though r4chel77 posted all links and I was able to click it all and saw it all. Wonder if I could buy some ?


 Yes thanks to r4chel77 I was able to go through the links she posted and buy even though I skipped this month. Thanks also to the code you enablers posted I got the mystery box and Kyla. This is my first mystery box. I hope I don't get any dupes. I only have 12 Juleps and I got a repeat in the CEW box. It was Jackie, which is a great color, but I had bought it at the warehouse sale. I got 9 of my 12 at the warehouse sale. After I went through the link i was able to add to shopping bag and sign in to my account. Can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After 3 months, I have always gotten my box on the 1st. From Seattle to rural West Tennessee. BUT, my mail does not run until 3pm CST. Maybe if you get your mail earlier, it didn't have time to get there? Or if you live in a large area, it could be the local post office's slack?


 I live in Canada - so it does take a little while longer. No worries though. It gets here on a Monday usually always, but this Monday is a holiday for us, so hopefully, fingers crossed, it will be here for Tuesday!

Also the Julep30 code only works ONCE so make sure you have everything you want in your cart when you are going to use it - I learnt the hard way.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Aug 2, 2013)

I just got an email from Julep that the Champagne Trio is on sale for $20, and the BEAUTYBIO code worked, so I got it for $10! I didn't have Secret Store access, since I didn't get my box this month, and I was worried that if I tried to make a Secret Store purchase, they would cancel my order. Hopefully they just let all the orders go through!


----------



## angismith (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i'm really hoping that julep will realize just how many mystery boxes they've sold at the $20.99 price tag rather than $24.99. i was new to julep when they were $19.99 and only beginning my addiction, so i was super picky about shades. now i appreciate a wider range of colors, finishes and textures but i haven't bought a mystery box because of the price increase. i can only imagine that if people knew about the code, they'll see a surge in mystery box purchases.


 There has only been 2 mystery boxes for me so far ... June's Destination(?) which didn't interest me and the July's where I really wanted the two exclusive glitters. So I only knew the one price of $24.99. But I knew when I saw the Golden Mystery Box at $29.99 IN THE SECRET STORE, that it was going to be good. I just KNOW it. If I get disappointed, then so be it. I will have to eat my words. But I am wondering .... will there be a regular Mystery Box in August? I'm thinking not. Do you have any knowledge about it? The one thing that I am disappointed about is that I jumped on the Secret Store items I wanted and then find out later in the day about the JULEP30 code. I could have SAVED so much if I had just waited a few hours! But it enabled me to go back and pick up a couple of things I was wavering over. I have so many new polishes coming that I think I could paint each digit a different color and still have several days before I repeat!



> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> uh this is amazing. like damn girl!


 THAT is what I call SAVVY shopping, Alicia Loves!!!!!!


----------



## autopilot (Aug 2, 2013)

Ugh, I caved on a second Golden box and Rockstar crÃ¨me. I know I bought a Golden box yesterday, but I didn't have a coupon code then so buying another today reduces the price of the _first _box, AMIRITE???

&lt;-------- addicted.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 2, 2013)

Are you guys using the BEAUTYBIO code more than once? Or are there just people out there who were more patient with it and hadn't used it yet ;-)

I used mine right when they offered it and thought it was just for one polish, so that's what I got. I wish I'd known it was good on the whole order!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 2, 2013)

> I live in Canada - so it does take a little while longer. No worries though. It gets here on a Monday usually always, but this Monday is a holiday for us, so hopefully, fingers crossed, it will be here for Tuesday! Also the Julep30 code only works ONCE so make sure you have everything you want in your cart when you are going to use it - I learnt the hard way.


 Oh my! Ok thanks for the advice. I'm gonna take my chances.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you guys using the BEAUTYBIO code more than once? Or are there just people out there who were more patient with it and hadn't used it yet ;-)
> 
> I used mine right when they offered it and thought it was just for one polish, so that's what I got. I wish I'd known it was good on the whole order!


 I used BEAUTYBIO (50% off) once, and JULEP30 (30% off) once.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 2, 2013)

> I used BEAUTYBIO (50% off) once, and JULEP30 (30% off) once.


 On a same order or separate order?


----------



## autopilot (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a same order or separate order?


 Different order, you can't combine them.

I also used a text code on another order.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Different order, you can't combine them. I also used a text code on another order.


 I know this forum has many posts and I just can't read them again LOL I think it's 33533 right?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PSA for anyone interested in buying some Zoya polishes: free shipping today with code YAY.


 Oh no, I just ordered a mystery box yesterday.  Could I possibly need Zoya Fall Pixiedusts too? 

I think we all know the answer is an enthusiastic YES.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 2, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i'm really hoping that julep will realize just how many mystery boxes they've sold at the $20.99 price tag rather than $24.99. i was new to julep when they were $19.99 and only beginning my addiction, so i was super picky about shades. now i appreciate a wider range of colors, finishes and textures but i haven't bought a mystery box because of the price increase. i can only imagine that if people knew about the code, they'll see a surge in mystery box purchases.


 There has only been 2 mystery boxes for me so far ... June's Destination(?) which didn't interest me and the July's where I really wanted the two exclusive glitters. So I only knew the one price of $24.99. But I knew when I saw the Golden Mystery Box at $29.99 IN THE SECRET STORE, that it was going to be good. I just KNOW it. If I get disappointed, then so be it. I will have to eat my words. But I am wondering .... will there be a regular Mystery Box in August? I'm thinking not. Do you have any knowledge about it? The one thing that I am disappointed about is that I jumped on the Secret Store items I wanted and then find out later in the day about the JULEP30 code. I could have SAVED so much if I had just waited a few hours! But it enabled me to go back and pick up a couple of things I was wavering over. I have so many new polishes coming that I think I could paint each digit a different color and still have several days before I repeat!


Considering the Golden Mystery Box was only made available through the Secret Store, I am willing to bet that there *will *be another Mystery Box in August.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 2, 2013)

Ooohh! Shipping confirmation on my magical golden mystery box! I'll prob get it by Tuesday. I'll post as soon as I get it!


----------



## autopilot (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooohh! Shipping confirmation on my magical golden mystery box! I'll prob get it by Tuesday. I'll post as soon as I get it!


 Ooh, me too!

I probably won't get mine for 2 weeks though, seeing as how it seems to be taking *9 days *for my boxes to trek from Seattle to Vancouver (a 2-hour drive, BTW), and they still have to travel across the country to me in Toronto...

Edit: hold the phone, this tracking looks like a different code. Expedited shipping maybe? Lol, it would be so funny if the Golden box leapfrogged my 4 other Julep orders in transit, including my August maven box!


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, I just ordered a mystery box yesterday.  Could I possibly need Zoya Fall Pixiedusts too?
> 
> I think we all know the answer is an enthusiastic YES.


 Haha--YES.  I love Zoya's Pixiedusts! 

I just saw a blog post reviewing OPI's liquid sands in their new San Francisco collection for Fall . . . and man, OPI's got nothing on Zoya in the textured polish department.  OPI's version looks flat and muddy to me, while Zoya's is all glittery and bee-yoo-ti-ful!

Just to stay on topic with Julep-y stuff, I'll add that I really liked Tracy too.  Tracy had that same glittery non-muddy quality as Zoya's Pixiedusts.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha--YES.  I love Zoya's Pixiedusts!
> 
> ...


 The OPI Mariah Carey liquid sands are gorgeous, I got the set of minis. The blue one has holographic glitter.

Does Julep Tracy look anything like Zoya Nyx? I have Nyx and my coworker is getting Tracy, I don't want a dupe.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The OPI Mariah Carey liquid sands are gorgeous, I got the set of minis. The blue one has holographic glitter.
> 
> Does Julep Tracy look anything like Zoya Nyx? I have Nyx and my coworker is getting Tracy, I don't want a dupe.


 Excellent question.  I have Zoya Nyx too &amp; was wondering the same thing.  

Anyone have both to give us a verdict?

Please &amp; thank you.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 2, 2013)

curse you whomever posted the zoya code. i've been waiting forever. i really want all of the cashmeres and satins for the fall but i was really really good (okay i swore off more polish and that was before the mystery box and before the zoya purchase) but i held myself to just getting louise! it's a beautiful chocolate creme (much lighter and warmer than fiore, sorry julep but that's what i wanted). it killed me to pass up pepper, channing, sailor and hunter.

also, i feel like maybe by posting the links and code i generated hundreds in profit for julep so they'll forgive me? lol


----------



## birdiebijou (Aug 2, 2013)

I've been looking forward to my Julep box all week - ordered Classic With a Twist and added on the Champagne Trio. It was on the truck for delivery on Wednesday but never showed up... here's what the tracking says:

First-Class Package Service
Delivery status not updated
July 31, 2013, 9:45 pm

USPS Tracking / Delivery Confirmationâ„¢
      Out for Delivery
July 31, 2013, 7:45 am

Okay, that pasted kind of funny, but you get the idea - has anyone ever seen this happen before with USPS? If it was out for delivery on Wednesday AM and wasn't updated on Wednesday PM, where the heck is it? Crossing my fingers that it is there when I get home today, but thought this was kind of weird. I'm SO looking forward to getting my hands on that Champagne Trio!!


----------



## sldb (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The OPI Mariah Carey liquid sands are gorgeous, I got the set of minis. The blue one has holographic glitter.
> 
> Does Julep Tracy look anything like Zoya Nyx? I have Nyx and my coworker is getting Tracy, I don't want a dupe.


I LOVE the Opi Liquid Sands and the Mariah Carey ones are my favorites. They are beautiful!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been looking forward to my Julep box all week - ordered Classic With a Twist and added on the Champagne Trio. It was on the truck for delivery on Wednesday but never showed up... here's what the tracking says:
> 
> ...


 Do you happen to live in a neighborhood or apt/condo complex with the locked mail boxes?

I do and have had that happen before. There are only 6 big package boxes in our pod of mailboxes so if they run out of those, they put the rest of the packages back on the truck and deliver again the next day.


----------



## birdiebijou (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you happen to live in a neighborhood or apt/condo complex with the locked mail boxes?
> 
> I do and have had that happen before. There are only 6 big package boxes in our pod of mailboxes so if they run out of those, they put the rest of the packages back on the truck and deliver again the next day.


 Oooh, I hadn't thought about that. We do have locked boxes but my past Julep boxes have just been left at our front door (instead of being in the regular box or in one of the bigger package boxes) which is why I was a little worried. But maybe we have a new mailman and he didn't know to do that and put it back on the truck instead? One can hope. Really hoping it shows up today, I'm so excited for that dang Trio!!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2013)

> I've been looking forward to my Julep box all week - ordered Classic With a Twist and added on the Champagne Trio. It was on the truck for delivery on Wednesday but never showed up... here's what the tracking says:
> First-Class Package Service  Delivery status not updated  July 31, 2013, 9:45 pm   USPS Tracking / Delivery Confirmationâ„¢ Â Â Â  Out for Delivery  July 31, 2013, 7:45 am
> Okay, that pasted kind of funny, but you get the idea - has anyone ever seen this happen before with USPS? If it was out for delivery on Wednesday AM and wasn't updated on Wednesday PM, where the heck is it? Crossing my fingers that it is there when I get home today, but thought this was kind of weird. I'm SO looking forward to getting my hands on that Champagne Trio!!


 This happened to me with a Birchbox order a couple of days ago. It showed up the next day.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been looking forward to my Julep box all week - ordered Classic With a Twist and added on the Champagne Trio. It was on the truck for delivery on Wednesday but never showed up... here's what the tracking says:
> 
> ...


 It happened to me yesterday as a matter of fact with a birchbox order. I'm hoping it will be there today when I get home.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> curse you whomever posted the zoya code. i've been waiting forever. i really want all of the cashmeres and satins for the fall but i was really really good (okay i swore off more polish and that was before the mystery box and before the zoya purchase) but i held myself to just getting louise! it's a beautiful chocolate creme (much lighter and warmer than fiore, sorry julep but that's what i wanted). it killed me to pass up pepper, channing, sailor and hunter.
> 
> also, i feel like maybe by posting the links and code i generated hundreds in profit for julep so they'll forgive me? lol


 Haha--it was me.  Sorry!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, I just ordered a mystery box yesterday.  Could I possibly need Zoya Fall Pixiedusts too?
> 
> I think we all know the answer is an enthusiastic YES.


 Yes to the PixieDust collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 2, 2013)

> I know this forum has many posts and I just can't read them again LOL I think it's 33533 right?


 The code is 33733 word JULEP.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 2, 2013)

Wish Zoya shipped to Canada. GRRRRRRRR


----------



## Imberis (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, my golden mystery box I bought last night already shipped. That's fast! Hopefully it will be here in a few days.

I didn't get this month's box, but used the secret store link. I was worried they'd cancel my order, but it worked!


----------



## autopilot (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, my golden mystery box I bought last night already shipped.


 The second box *I ordered 3 hours ago *has already shipped!!!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 2, 2013)

Got my shipping email about an hour ago but USPS is taking their sweet time to upload the page ;-) It has a priority tracking number though so it should be here early next week!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The second box *I ordered 3 hours ago *has already shipped!!!


Now *that's* fast! LoL


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stumbleina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all! I am brand new - signed up for this website and group JUST so that I could talk with you ladies!
> 
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 2, 2013)

> Yes to the PixieDust collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Pixie dusts are super gorgeous. My favorite textures- they have a fine grit and pretty shimmer.


----------



## Superfish19 (Aug 2, 2013)

So I received the email about the champagne trio for 20.00. Then I found the 50% off code BEAUTYBIO. Got it for $10. Could not pass it up. Thanks for sharing the codes. So glad I discovered MUT. You ladies rock!


----------



## hdmom (Aug 2, 2013)

I never got an email about the beautybio code :-( and I did fill out the quiz. I even try using it but no luck! Absolutely frustrating!!


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hdmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I never got an email about the beautybio code :-( and I did fill out the quiz. I even try using it but no luck! Absolutely frustrating!!


 You have to text JULEP to 33733


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *hdmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I never got an email about the beautybio code :-( and I did fill out the quiz. I even try using it but no luck! Absolutely frustrating!!
> ...


----------



## Stumbleina (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome!


 Thank you very much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Considering the Golden Mystery Box was only made available through the Secret Store, I am willing to bet that there *will *be another Mystery Box in August.


 You've got a lot more experience with Julep, MissTrix ... so I'll take your word for it! What the heck ... what will ANOTHER mystery box hurt, right???


----------



## autopilot (Aug 2, 2013)

I have 6 boxes from Julep in transit, and 2 from Bondi.

That's it, I'm on a no-buy until after the wedding! (Except for my scheduled subs, of course...)


----------



## autopilot (Aug 2, 2013)

Golden boxes now sold out, btw.


----------



## angismith (Aug 2, 2013)

Best laid plans ... blah, blah, blah ... car broke down on the way to first doctor's appt., never made it to the eye doctor. Some sort of sensor switch had to be replaced. On the good(?) side, sleep study came back and I slept with 36% efficiency. I have to spend next Wednesday night at the Sleep Center again. Lounged around just having me time this afternoon. Did slip over to Julep and order Etta with the text code. I guess I haven't spent enough time in the regular Julep store to learn all the polishes and finishes. Saw a couple of you talking about how pretty Etta and Zelda were, so I thought I would check 'em out. They are beauitful! Etta reminds me some of the Chanel Alchimie that I was admiring last week. I have SEVEN nail polish orders coming next week. Holy cow, how am I ever going to example THAT!!!! Can't wait to see what is inside the Golden Mystery Box!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Best laid plans ... blah, blah, blah ... car broke down on the way to first doctor's appt., never made it to the eye doctor. Some sort of sensor switch had to be replaced. On the good(?) side, sleep study came back and I slept with 36% efficiency. I have to spend next Wednesday night at the Sleep Center again. Lounged around just having me time this afternoon. Did slip over to Julep and order Etta with the text code. I guess I haven't spent enough time in the regular Julep store to learn all the polishes and finishes. Saw a couple of you talking about how pretty Etta and Zelda were, so I thought I would check 'em out. They are beauitful! Etta reminds me some of the Chanel Alchimie that I was admiring last week. I have SEVEN nail polish orders coming next week. Holy cow, how am I ever going to example THAT!!!! Can't wait to see what is inside the Golden Mystery Box!


 
Whoa seven! There went the beauty budget! It's this forum. I swear I've doubled what I use to spend since I joined make up talk. By the way has anyone tried Adele, the gold reflective top coat? I'm curious as to how it changes other colors when applied. Julep only has a swatch of it on its own.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 2, 2013)

> Whoa seven! There went the beauty budget! It's this forum. I swear I've doubled what I use to spend since I joined make up talk. By the way has anyone tried Adele, the gold reflective top coat? I'm curious as to how it changes other colors when applied. Julep only has a swatch of it on its own. Â


 It's so pretty! I've used it on Nadia (the yellow from last month??) &amp; Faye.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 2, 2013)

I bought a present for someone at sephora today and as I was checking out I noticed a Deborah Lippman polish as a 100 point perk!!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa seven! There went the beauty budget! It's this forum. I swear I've doubled what I use to spend since I joined make up talk. By the way has anyone tried Adele, the gold reflective top coat? I'm curious as to how it changes other colors when applied. Julep only has a swatch of it on its own.


 I love Adele! I've used it to top several different polishes. I especially like it on Angela.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 2, 2013)

adele looks great over everything! i bought the upgrade. i especially love it over faye, nadia, angela, karen, and alaina. =) so basically everything! it goes amazing over tons of shades, even those in seemingly incompatible colors- it's a bronze-gold and blue top coat so it looks gorgeous over every shade i've tried.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought a present for someone at sephora today and as I was checking out I noticed a Deborah Lippman polish as a 100 point perk!!!!


 i heard about this in the vib rouge thread!!! i wonder if it's going to be their next partnership or if they're bringing the brand in on its own. i haven't tried deborah lippman. i'm afraid- too many polishes to love lol


----------



## wadedl (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i heard about this in the vib rouge thread!!! i wonder if it's going to be their next partnership or if they're bringing the brand in on its own. i haven't tried deborah lippman. i'm afraid- too many polishes to love lol


 The sales person said the main line will be Sephora X and she has not hear anything about Deborah Lippman. She was surprised as everyone else to have it as a 100 pt perk


----------



## jessrose18 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me I never used my beauty bio code! Champagne trio is now mine!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much for posting the code and links Rachel! I freaked out when I saw them! I used an old gift card before I forgot it existed and this was my final order. I love a good deal!


 Wow! that was a great deal for all those polishes.


----------



## ling168 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much for posting the code and links Rachel! I freaked out when I saw them! I used an old gift card before I forgot it existed and this was my final order. I love a good deal!


 What a great haul! I am both happy for and jealous of you lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 3, 2013)

> The sales person said the main line will be Sephora X and she has not hear anything about Deborah Lippman. She was surprised as everyone else to have it as a 100 pt perk


 Excellent!!! I love both!! Look forward to that!


----------



## angismith (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa seven! There went the beauty budget! It's this forum. I swear I've doubled what I use to spend since I joined make up talk. By the way has anyone tried Adele, the gold reflective top coat? I'm curious as to how it changes other colors when applied. Julep only has a swatch of it on its own.


 I have not used Adele on top of other colors ... My daughter-in-law was wanting to do her nails and asked for suggestions, so we selected two coats of Adele with Angela French tips and it made Adele even more gorgeous than the swatches I had seen.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought a present for someone at sephora today and as I was checking out I noticed a Deborah Lippman polish as a 100 point perk!!!!


 So pretty!!

I only have a Sephora inside JCP in my town.  I'm betting they don't have this pt. perk.  I guess I'm just happy to have a Sephora in town though.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 3, 2013)

They just put a full size Sephora in our downtown mall up here. I still need to go, I've been waiting until double points week though :-D

And my tracking finally updated! Est. delivery day: August 5th! That's Monday! Hooray!


----------



## angismith (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought a present for someone at sephora today and as I was checking out I noticed a Deborah Lippman polish as a 100 point perk!!!!


 As a nail polish addict and a huge DL fan, I HAD to go check this out ... but I could not find it. Did it only come up after you were checking out?


----------



## angismith (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just put a full size Sephora in our downtown mall up here. I still need to go, I've been waiting until double points week though :-D
> 
> And my tracking finally updated! Est. delivery day: August 5th! That's Monday! Hooray!


 Me, too, Cari! Was yours shipped Priority and Insured?


----------



## pvtfridays (Aug 3, 2013)

Heard on either swap group a girl got her golden box with 4 polishes and 2 products....


----------



## wadedl (Aug 3, 2013)

I was at the cash register paying and as she was telling me my points I looked at the 100 point perks in the case and saw IT and squealed that I needed the Deborah Lippmann polish. She then squealed back that she needed it too before they ran out and that they had just put it out. I have known about perks and sent them to the back to find it for me before so you ask if it is in the back . I did not see it online. My bottle says tester not for resale btw



> As a nail polish addict and a huge DL fan, I HAD to go check this out ... but I could not find it. Did it only come up after you were checking out?


----------



## cari12 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pvtfridays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Heard on either swap group a girl got her golden box with 4 polishes and 2 products....


 Huh. That's a bit less than what I was expecting for $100 value but I guess it depends on what the products are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still excited to get mine! If she shares a pic, you'll have to let us know what products and shades of polish she got!


----------



## birdiebijou (Aug 3, 2013)

> This happened to me with a Birchbox order a couple of days ago. It showed up the next day.


 Still waiting on my Julep box! It never showed and tracking still says on truck and then status not updated. I just saw our mailman driving into the neighborhood, if I wasn't stuck in bed with a cold, I swear I'd be following him around right now lol


----------



## cari12 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This happened to me with a Birchbox order a couple of days ago. It showed up the next day.
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Huh. That's a bit less than what I was expecting for $100 value but I guess it depends on what the products are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still excited to get mine! If she shares a pic, you'll have to let us know what products and shades of polish she got!


 True! Thank goodness! I've been restraining myself soo well that I haven't fallen victims to all these great deals: still holding out for the mystery box. I'm not gonna buy it on first day when they come out. I'm gonna wait a day later or two so I could get a good box which I did last month that I got Version 3. I read that Versions 3 and 4 (jackpot) were best ones than the Versions 1 and 2. I waited until the 3rd day I think to purchase the mystery box.


----------



## birdiebijou (Aug 3, 2013)

> I'm so sorry you have a cold, I just got over one and they're no fun (especially in the summer!) Hope your postman brings you some unexpected Julep goodies to cheer you up!


 Thank you!! I know, there's something about a cold in summer that just absolutely blows. Glad you are over yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## angismith (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was at the cash register paying and as she was telling me my points I looked at the 100 point perks in the case and saw IT and squealed that I needed the Deborah Lippmann polish. She then squealed back that she needed it too before they ran out and that they had just put it out. I have known about perks and sent them to the back to find it for me before so you ask if it is in the back . I did not see it online. My bottle says tester not for resale btw


 Oh ... I forget some people get to actually go and look at products in real life! LOL!!!


----------



## pvtfridays (Aug 3, 2013)

I heard the golden boxes are sold out now.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Huh. That's a bit less than what I was expecting for $100 value but I guess it depends on what the products are
> ...


----------



## angismith (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting on my Julep box! It never showed and tracking still says on truck and then status not updated. I just saw our mailman driving into the neighborhood, if I wasn't stuck in bed with a cold, I swear I'd be following him around right now lol


 How awful to be sick this time of year! Call the post office and ask them to deliver to the door 'cause you're sick .... and you HAVE TO HAVE YOUR BOX TO GET BETTER!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yep, she's an MUTer too. maybe she'll come and tell us what she got...?

eta:

I won't have time to blog today. But I got the Oxygen Nail Treatment, SPF 30 hand creme, three ribbon hair elastics, salt water taffy, Bunny, Sheryl, Drew, and Layne.


----------



## swimsalot (Aug 3, 2013)

> Best laid plans ... blah, blah, blah ... car broke down on the way to first doctor's appt., never made it to the eye doctor. Some sort of sensor switch had to be replaced. On the good(?) side, sleep study came back and I slept with 36% efficiency. I have to spend next Wednesday night at the Sleep Center again. Lounged around just having me time this afternoon. Did slip over to Julep and order Etta with the text code. I guess I haven't spent enough time in the regular Julep store to learn all the polishes and finishes. Saw a couple of you talking about how pretty Etta and Zelda were, so I thought I would check 'em out. They are beauitful! Etta reminds me some of the Chanel Alchimie that I was admiring last week. I have SEVEN nail polish orders coming next week. Holy cow, how am I ever going to example THAT!!!! Can't wait to see what is inside the Golden Mystery Box!Â


 Angi, What's that saying when man plans God laughs. I always have those moments when I'm ready for everything and then life intervenes. It's good you are having another sleep study, maybe you can get the outcome that you need. So I wish you luck with that. On better subject I have Etta. It was the first polish I got from julep in my original intro box. I love it layered over some of the various greens. Enjoy your polish.


----------



## swimsalot (Aug 3, 2013)

> Yep, she's an MUTer too. maybe she'll come and tell us what she got...? eta:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have no particular complaint with the colors. Although I Just got Nicolette so that Bunny will be close. My complaint is that with $44.80 maven pricing for the polishes is the oxygen treatment and the hand cream equal to $56?? Maybe it's that saltwater taffy LOL. This may be my first and last julep mystery box


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no particular complaint with the colors. Although I Just got Nicolette so that Bunny will be close. My complaint is that with $44.80 maven pricing for the polishes is the oxygen treatment and the hand cream equal to $56?? Maybe it's that saltwater taffy LOL.
> 
> This may be my first and last julep mystery box


 Yeah, the bummer thing about the mystery boxes is that it's not calculated by Maven price, but regular retail price. So this box delivers the promised value when you take into consideration $14 regular price for the nail polishes times 4 ($56) - Oxygen Nail Treatment (retails $18) and SPF Hand Cream (retails $28) - totaling to $102.

This is why I try to avoid the mystery boxes... have too many Julep polishes already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a great deal for newbies though!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yep, she's an MUTer too. maybe she'll come and tell us what she got...?
> ...


----------



## swimsalot (Aug 3, 2013)

> Â They base the value on non-Maven pricing, which places the value at $102.


 That's a pretty skimpy amount for those who payed $29. Thanks for letting me know how to figure it out. It doesn't seem that great.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, she's an MUTer too. maybe she'll come and tell us what she got...?
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They base the value on non-Maven pricing, which places the value at $102.
> ...


----------



## AshY (Aug 3, 2013)

My new strategy for julep is to just buy what I want and attempt to get discounts for those.  I have only been a maven since April and I have 4 bottles of Lauren, 3 from mystery boxes, 1 from the Oprah box.  I also have 2 bottles of Gloria and Paris.  I'll wait until Julep has release enough new colors and discontinued some old so the mystery box will not result in dupes. (or at least be less likely to have dupes)


----------



## autopilot (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, she's an MUTer too. maybe she'll come and tell us what she got...?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 3, 2013)

I would be ok with that mystery box, too. I am also very new and this wouldn't result in any dupes. Plus, I do not have any beauty products from Julep. I am soooo looking forward to Monday when my lovelies are expected to arrive.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 3, 2013)

They must really love to send Lauren out cause I have three of them all from mystery boxes. I'm actually happy with the mystery box posted though. I wouldn't mind another SPF hand cream or nail treatment one bit. None of those colors are dupes for me, which was my main concern. The colors are kind of boring but I'm sure I'll use them regardless. I feel like Julep tries to get rid of their lower selling colors in the mystery boxes anyway. I wasn't expecting much more from julep than what this box has to offer. It's far better than their $70 mystery boxes for $25 which I think I'll keep passing on. This one was a good deal for $20 thanks to the code. I think people put such high expectations on these boxes when they shouldn't. I have never been particularly wowed by one. I usually prefer to upgrade rather than spend on a mystery box for that reason.


----------



## Superfish19 (Aug 3, 2013)

> They must really love to send Lauren out cause I have three of them all from mystery boxes. I'm actually happy with the mystery box posted though. I wouldn't mind another SPF hand cream or nail treatment one bit. None of those colors are dupes for me, which was my main concern. The colors are kind of boring but I'm sure I'll use them regardless. I feel like Julep tries to get rid of their lower selling colors in the mystery boxes anyway. I wasn't expecting much more from julep than what this box has to offer. It's far better than their $70 mystery boxes for $25 which I think I'll keep passing on. This one was a good deal for $20 thanks to the code. I think people put such high expectations on these boxes when they shouldn't. I have never been particularly wowed by one. I usually prefer to upgrade rather than spend on a mystery box for that reason.


 I got Lauren in mystery box too. I was very disappointed with my first one that it soured me on other ones.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 3, 2013)

I only have 40ish Julep polishes so I've only gotten one dupe (Rose - my first was from my very first maven box, then got another in a mystery box months later). I'm way more likely to get a product dupe since I have nearly all the ones they typically send out in the mystery box. 

I've been happy with my past mystery boxes, I seem to always get the variation I least want though so I'm hoping for a really awesome box this time but not keeping up my expectations too much. I haven't had much luck in the mystery items department this week (2 failed Birchbox mystery pick two packs, lol)


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only have 40ish Julep polishes so I've only gotten one dupe (Rose - my first was from my very first maven box, then got another in a mystery box months later). I'm way more likely to get a product dupe since I have nearly all the ones they typically send out in the mystery box.
> 
> I've been happy with my past mystery boxes, I seem to always get the variation I least want though so I'm hoping for a really awesome box this time but not keeping up my expectations too much. I haven't had much luck in the mystery items department this week (2 failed Birchbox mystery pick two packs, lol)


 I have a 10% dupe rate at this time. Out of 66 Juleps, 6 have been dupes. I'm alright with that. So far, only one shade in the Golden box is dupe for me. I saw a different variation that has no dupes, so I'm hoping I get that one.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 3, 2013)

The mystery boxes are a gamble. When it is good it's great; when it's not it just sucks. I've only had one mystery box and I was happy with it. I hope to one day to get one of the "Golden" boxes. The thrill is the mystery of not knowing.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw a different variation that has no dupes, so I'm hoping I get that one.


 Ooh, linky?


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## autopilot (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Her pics aren't the greatest but here ya go!
> ...


----------



## angismith (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Angi, What's that saying when man plans God laughs. I always have those moments when I'm ready for everything and then life intervenes. It's good you are having another sleep study, maybe you can get the outcome that you need. So I wish you luck with that.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, swimsalot! How are you doing? Did you pick up anything new this week? I got McKenzie and Paris and a lavendar frost that I've never worn (probably next spring) in my Intro Box. I loved the colors I got this month, too!


----------



## angismith (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no particular complaint with the colors. Although I Just got Nicolette so that Bunny will be close. My complaint is that with $44.80 maven pricing for the polishes is the oxygen treatment and the hand cream equal to $56?? Maybe it's that saltwater taffy LOL.
> 
> This may be my first and last julep mystery box


 swimsalot, you were the one who got the mystery box first???


----------



## cari12 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, I have 49 julep polishes and only two dupes -- two Sharons (that was partially because I ordered an extra for a friend and it didn't arrive on time) and two Laurens, which was my own fault. I also have a matte top coat dupe though, which I didn't want nearly as much


----------



## Lily V (Aug 3, 2013)

oooo, wish there were more spoilers out there!  I'm dying to know whats else in the golden box (ie- variations)- I'm taking a big risk here, never have much luck with mystery anything... but with the Julep30 code, I couldn't resist!

btw, wearing amity right now- very pretty &amp; delicate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm thinking next to do reiko w/ fiore french tips... and possibly a fiore accent nail, with poka dots.


----------



## Shanny81 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Her pics aren't the greatest but here ya go!
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooo, wish there were more spoilers out there!  I'm dying to know whats else in the golden box (ie- variations)- I'm taking a big risk here, never have much luck with mystery anything... but with the Julep30 code, I couldn't resist!
> 
> btw, wearing amity right now- very pretty &amp; delicate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm thinking next to do reiko w/ fiore french tips... and possibly a fiore accent nail, with poka dots.


 I've spent way too much time looking all over for them. IG, FB, YouTube, google search, etc. - but this is the only place I've seen spoilers so I only know of the two variations posted here. There should be a ton on Monday though! 

I have Kaylen on right now but it's chipping so I may re-do my nails tonight. I usually can't decide which color to paint so I've taken to closing my eyes and randomly grabbing a bottle and using whatever I pick first. Kind of a fun way to use all my colors, especially the ones I haven't really used much yet!


----------



## Lily V (Aug 3, 2013)

it's a really nice box- but I hope I don't get that one, I have all the polishes except for January!







> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep forgetting how to do a spoiler, but I got the same box.  Here it is!  From L to R: Alfre, Fina, Coco and January.  I was REALLY happy with my colors.  Alfre and and Fina have been on my wishlist for awhile.  And I really like Coco and January too.  So, yay!


 
ahahhaha, polish-roulette! maybe I'll have to try that sometime....



> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've spent way too much time looking all over for them. IG, FB, YouTube, google search, etc. - but this is the only place I've seen spoilers so I only know of the two variations posted here. There should be a ton on Monday though!
> 
> I have Kaylen on right now but it's chipping so I may re-do my nails tonight. I usually can't decide which color to paint so I've taken to *closing my eyes and randomly grabbing a bottle and using whatever I pick first.* Kind of a fun way to use all my colors, especially the ones I haven't really used much yet!


----------



## swimsalot (Aug 4, 2013)

> swimsalot, you were the one who got the mystery box first???


 No. I was just reacting to the first spoiler box.


----------



## ling168 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought a present for someone at sephora today and as I was checking out I noticed a Deborah Lippman polish as a 100 point perk!!!!


 
Thank you sooooooo much for posting this! I picked it up today along with some OPI polishes that were on sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: haul photo


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh, man. Kinda bummed ab the spoilers. I don't like the oxygen nail treatment Bc you can't wear polish over it (or did I just imagine reading that???), but since there seem to be a smaller number if polishes, there's less of a chance I'll get dupes. I have short hair, so the hair ties are also a bummer. I guess I'm most excited ab the hand cream! I preach SPF like the gospel, so it would be a great product for me. There are more variations out there, so maybe I'll hit the jackpot. I think they lured me in with the "golden" thing, so I'm starting to regret my purchase. We will see! Mine will be here tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## angismith (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, man. Kinda bummed ab the spoilers. I don't like the oxygen nail treatment Bc you can't wear polish over it (or did I just imagine reading that???), but since there seem to be a smaller number if polishes, there's less of a chance I'll get dupes. I have short hair, so the hair ties are also a bummer. I guess I'm most excited ab the hand cream! I preach SPF like the gospel, so it would be a great product for me. There are more variations out there, so maybe I'll hit the jackpot. I think they lured me in with the "golden" thing, so I'm starting to regret my purchase. We will see! Mine will
> 
> be here tomorrow or Tuesday.


 Jessica, I am not liking the spoilers I've seen either. I wish Julep would always include a NEW color in their mystery boxes instead of unloading excess inventory. I haven't tried the Oxygen Treatment, so I would like to try it. And I already have favorite hand cream, but maybe Julep with convert me. And I'm in the same boat as you with the hair ties ... although mine is not short, it is not long enough to put up either ... so those will get passed on to my DIL like the ones that have been in my Birchboxes. Oh, well, there's I can always enjoy saltwater taffy, right?


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 4, 2013)

> Jessica, I am not liking the spoilers I've seen either. I wish Julep would always include a NEW color in their mystery boxes instead of unloading excess inventory. I haven't tried the Oxygen Treatment, so I would like to try it. And I already have favorite hand cream, but maybe Julep with convert me. And I'm in the same boat as you with the hair ties ... although mine is not short, it is not long enough to put up either ... so those will get passed on to my DIL like the ones that have been in my Birchboxes. Oh, well, there's I can always enjoy saltwater taffy, right?


 Yay, taffy! Lol. I think I'm going to look at the mystery box as Christmas shopping for my younger cousins. If I get dupes, I'll just make them their own little beauty bags for Christmas! There are 3 of them, so they can each get a hair tie, too. They just old enough to start wearing makeup, so I'm looking forward to initiating them into the makeup world!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 4, 2013)

I think once you understand how the mystery boxes work, you can then adjust your expectations. On subscription boxes, I tell myself as long as I get how much I spend and extra, I am satisfied. Now I am not saying I wouldn't want one of those greater value box. I just base my expectation on the lower since there are greater odds I will receive one of those. Oh well, here's to happy wishing, lol!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah, definitely have to go into buying these with low expectations. Lol! I've convinced myself this time that I'm going to get dupes and the lowest value box.

I do think they should clarify a bit more (maybe they do in tiny fine print somewhere) that it was $100 value based on their full retail pricing and NOT maven pricing.


----------



## AshY (Aug 4, 2013)

Here is a general questions , should base coats be used for sea salt finishes like Tracy?  Or will that mess up the effect?


----------



## ling168 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a general questions , should base coats be used for sea salt finishes like Tracy?  Or will that mess up the effect?


 

I used a base coat and I didn't have any problems with the effect, but then again I always used a base coat so I don't know what it is like without it. Just don't use a top coat.


----------



## ling168 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, man. Kinda bummed ab the spoilers. I don't like the oxygen nail treatment Bc you can't wear polish over it (or did I just imagine reading that???), but since there seem to be a smaller number if polishes, there's less of a chance I'll get dupes. I have short hair, so the hair ties are also a bummer. I guess I'm most excited ab the hand cream! I preach SPF like the gospel, so it would be a great product for me. There are more variations out there, so maybe I'll hit the jackpot. I think they lured me in with the "golden" thing, so I'm starting to regret my purchase. We will see! Mine will
> 
> be here tomorrow or Tuesday.


 
Maybe you can use the hair ties for organizing things... like membership cards? I used some of those hair ties for my excess cords and chargers.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a general questions , should base coats be used for sea salt finishes like Tracy?  Or will that mess up the effect?


I use mine with a basecoat




For me it hasn't effected the finish, in fact, it makes for a smoother application. Like ling168 said though, the top coat will change the effect.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 4, 2013)

> Maybe you can use the hair ties for organizing things... like membership cards? I used some of those hair ties for my excess cords and chargers.Â


 Good idea! Thank you! I actually save those clear bands that Julep uses to hold the polishes together in bubble wrap. They come in handy &amp; I like the clear band better than a colored one.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good idea! Thank you! I actually save those clear bands that Julep uses to hold the polishes together in bubble wrap. They come in handy &amp; I like the clear band better than a colored one.


 That is a great idea!!!


----------



## angismith (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good idea! Thank you! I actually save those clear bands that Julep uses to hold the polishes together in bubble wrap. They come in handy &amp; I like the clear band better than a colored one.


 Ha! The more I get to know you, the more I realize how similar we are ... I save those bands, too ... so much nice than beige rubber!


----------



## angismith (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use mine with a basecoat
> ...


 I use Seche Vite Ridge Filling Base Coat under everything! I did not have ridges until my spinal surgery four years ago, but since then, I have horrible ridges on four of nails. I tried Deborah Lippman's but Seche Vite's version works much better!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 4, 2013)

> Ha! The more I get to know you, the more I realize how similar we are ... I save those bands, too ... so much nice than beige rubber!


 I know, right?! I was reading in the Bondi thread ab your big anniversary in September. That is so awesome! My husband &amp; I have the same approach- we are best buddies. Friendship &amp; companionship definitely outlast the flames of romance.


----------



## ling168 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Krendall (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone else think it would be awesome of the "extra" one month was a nail polish thinner??


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else think it would be awesome of the "extra" one month was a nail polish thinner??


 Considering how goopy many of Julep's polishes are, I think that would appropriate. lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Seche Vite Ridge Filling Base Coat under everything! I did not have ridges until my spinal surgery four years ago, but since then, I have horrible ridges on four of nails. I tried Deborah Lippman's but Seche Vite's version works much better!


Oh my goodness, yes, I have ridges too! They're from my thyroid disease, but the ridges have gotten much better over the years since my disease calmed down



I've used SO many different base coats, but my favorites currently are Bondi's Im Vers and Nailtini's Simple Syrup.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 5, 2013)

My golden mystery box should be delivered today according to USPS. I will post when I get home tonight!


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a general questions , should base coats be used for sea salt finishes like Tracy?  Or will that mess up the effect?


 You don't need to use a base coat for sea-salt finishes, but I did with Tracy because I didn't want the dark-ish color to stain my nails.  They'll go on fine either with or without; it's your choice!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 5, 2013)

My box is in my city and due for delivery today as well! Can't wait to see what everyone gets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else think it would be awesome of the "extra" one month was a nail polish thinner??


 That is such a great idea, Krendall.  I finally went out and bought some nail polish thinner (thank you to the wonderful advice-givers here on MUT!), and used it to thin a Julep polish.  I'm not sure it worked ideally, though, because it wasn't a Julep thinner.  I really don't know--if someone can chime in on this, I'd be grateful--but it seems plausible to me that you get the best results when thinning a polish if you use a formula that's highly compatible with the polish you're trying to thin.  There are so many different versions of polish out there now . . . three-free, four-free, five-free . . . that I'm not really sure how to get that kind of compatibility, unless I'm using a thinner specially made to go with the polish in question. 

As I said, I used a non-Julep thinner to thin my Julep polish (does Julep even make a thinner so far?), and I'm not sure the results were fantastic.  The polish was a little thinner afterwards, yes, but it didn't seem to go on all that smoothly anymore. So before I thinned it, it was too gloopy to use, and after I thinned it, it was less gloopy but didn't flow all that well.  Not ideal!


----------



## angismith (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, right?! I was reading in the Bondi thread ab your big anniversary in September. That is so awesome! My husband &amp; I have the same approach- we are best buddies. Friendship &amp; companionship definitely outlast the flames of romance.


 Oh, we definitely had our days of romance, Jessica ... but it evolves and becomes so much more as time passes and you learn to deal with life's struggles together. And, romance still thrives, just not always in a sexual manner ... for instance, he will bring me flowers from the woods or pastures and make a bouquet for my room. Just because he know I love flowers. He is very thoughtful, but to look at him, you would think he is just a macho idiot, but I found out on our first date he is just a teddy bear in disguise! Enough mushy talk .... waiting for my first wave of Julep Secret Store orders to arrive today .......... I will not be disapppointed in the Golden Mystery Box .... I am going to enjoy it no matter what! I have spent that much on hand creme and one nail polish before, so it's a bargain no matter what's in it! And there's always the OThER stuff I ordered!!!! Hehehe!


----------



## angismith (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I love keeping those too! I also keep the bubble wrap also... you never know when you may need bubble wrap or get bored haha


 ling, I order SO much on the internet that I finally quit keeping bubble wrap a couple of years ago. But I do have fun popping a few before I start cleaning up......


----------



## angismith (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else think it would be awesome of the "extra" one month was a nail polish thinner??


 Yes, Krendall, that is a great idea! However, I have not used enough of my Julep polishes yet to need a thinner for them.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is such a great idea, Krendall.  I finally went out and bought some nail polish thinner (thank you to the wonderful advice-givers here on MUT!), and used it to thin a Julep polish.  I'm not sure it worked ideally, though, because it wasn't a Julep thinner.  I really don't know--if someone can chime in on this, I'd be grateful--but it seems plausible to me that you get the best results when thinning a polish if you use a formula that's highly compatible with the polish you're trying to thin.  There are so many different versions of polish out there now . . . three-free, four-free, five-free . . . that I'm not really sure how to get that kind of compatibility, unless I'm using a thinner specially made to go with the polish in question.
> 
> As I said, I used a non-Julep thinner to thin my Julep polish (does Julep even make a thinner so far?), and I'm not sure the results were fantastic.  The polish was a little thinner afterwards, yes, but it didn't seem to go on all that smoothly anymore. So before I thinned it, it was too gloopy to use, and after I thinned it, it was less gloopy but didn't flow all that well.  Not ideal!


 I.... can't imagine it makes a difference?

I don't know much about nail polish chemistry but looking at the thinner I purchased and the julep polish formula:

Sally Beauty thinner: BUTYL ACETATE ,ETHYL ACETATE ,HEPTANE

*Ingredients for Bess:* Butyl Acetate, Ethyl Acetate, Nitrocellulose, Adipic Acid/Neopentyl Glycol/Trimellitic Anhydride Copolymer, Acetyl Tributyl Citrate, Isopropyl Alcohol, Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891), Stearalkonium Bentonite, Acrylates Copolymer, Styrene/Acrylates Copolymer, Silica, Benzophenone-1, Trimethylpentanediyl Dibenzoate, Blue 1 Lake (CI 42090), Hexanal.

I'm guessing the 3 ingredients they added are the ones most likely to evaporate thus causing drying/goopiness.


----------



## angismith (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, yes, I have ridges too! They're from my thyroid disease, but the ridges have gotten much better over the years since my disease calmed down
> ...


 Cookie, you don't get a special ridge filling base coat? I haven't tried just a regular base coat.


----------



## Krendall (Aug 5, 2013)

> That is such a great idea, Krendall.Â  I finally went out and bought some nail polish thinner (thank you to the wonderful advice-givers here on MUT!), and used it to thin a Julep polish.Â  I'm not sure it worked ideally, though, because it wasn't a Julep thinner.Â  I really don't know--if someone can chime in on this, I'd be grateful--but it seems plausible to me that you get the best results when thinning a polish if you use a formula that's highly compatible with the polish you're trying to thin.Â  There are so many different versions of polish out there now . . . three-free, four-free, five-free . . . that I'm not really sure how to get that kind of compatibility, unless I'm using a thinner specially made to go with the polish in question.Â  As I said, I used a non-Julep thinner to thin my Julep polish (does Julep even make a thinner so far?), and I'm not sure the results were fantastic.Â  The polish was a little thinner afterwards, yes, but it didn't seem to go on all that smoothly anymore. So before I thinned it, it was too gloopy to use, and after I thinned it, it was less gloopy but didn't flow all that well.Â  Not ideal!


 Yes, this is my problem exactly. I know I need a thinner, but I'm not sure which one will be best with Julep's formula. As far as I know, they haven't made a Julep nail polish thinner. If it was in a monthly box, I would probably buy it regardless of the colors!


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 5, 2013)

My golden mystery box is out for delivery!!! I need some new pretties after the weekend I had, so I will enjoy it no matter what's in it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 5, 2013)

What's the differencce between Ridge Filler base coat and a regular base coat? I've only used a regular based coat because my natural beds are healthy and smooth. I never really use nail treatments sorts because I hardly ever had any issues with my nails being really thick and strong. Sometimes, it gets too strong that it breaks.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 5, 2013)

> My golden mystery box is out for delivery!!! I need some new pretties after the weekend I had, so I will enjoy it no matter what's in it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I can't wait to see it! I've been googling like crazy for more spoilers.


----------



## angismith (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the differencce between Ridge Filler base coat and a regular base coat? I've only used a regular based coat because my natural beds are healthy and smooth. I never really use nail treatments sorts because I hardly ever had any issues with my nails being really thick and strong. Sometimes, it gets too strong that it breaks.


 Lexxie, I used to have beautiful, thick, strong, long nails, too. But in recent years, that is gone. Same with hair ... thick, wavy, gorgeous, got compliments everywhere I went...but after 40, everything went downhill. No doctor ever found a reason for my thinning hair and soft nails. I think it was hormonal. But in the last 6 months, hair has started filling in and not losing it everywhere and my nails are stronger. BUT, after a spinal fusion in 2009, four of my nails have HUGE ridges. I never tried a regular base coat when I started doing my nails, just automatically went for the ridge-filling. The ridge-filling ones smooth out the nail surface and you see NO ridges once it is dry. Just a level flat surface to apply polish.


----------



## angismith (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My golden mystery box is out for delivery!!! I need some new pretties after the weekend I had, so I will enjoy it no matter what's in it!!


 Me, too, Polllysmom! It should be here in about 2 hours!!! Really looking forward to seeing what I get, plus the OTHER stuff that I ordered too!


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 5, 2013)

i was hospitalized last night for what looked like appendicitis but is another GI problem. they're not sure if it's viral or i ate something bad but i'm praying that it's not a GI disease/syndrome. i'm still really sick and in a lot of pain and it might be weird to write on MUT but i know that previously we support each other through health problems. i'm almost completely alone out near my college with my family and boyfriend a couple hours away. 

my mail gets delivered to my school mailbox so i won't get the mystery box for at least a day or two when i can go and pick it up.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 5, 2013)

Found another variation on IG


----------



## autopilot (Aug 5, 2013)

> Found another variation on IG


 Ooh, I think that's the Anne/Jane/Maria/Nan variation I saw someone else reported. (But she said earrings instead of hair ties...)


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was hospitalized last night for what looked like appendicitis but is another GI problem. they're not sure if it's viral or i ate something bad but i'm praying that it's not a GI disease/syndrome. i'm still really sick and in a lot of pain and it might be weird to write on MUT but i know that previously we support each other through health problems. i'm almost completely alone out near my college with my family and boyfriend a couple hours away.
> 
> my mail gets delivered to my school mailbox so i won't get the mystery box for at least a day or two when i can go and pick it up.


I'm so sorry to hear this!  I hope it resolves itself soon and is nothing serious.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 5, 2013)

> > Found another variation on IG
> 
> 
> Ooh, I think that's the Anne/Jane/Maria/Nan variation I saw someone else reported. (But she said earrings instead of hair ties...)


 I would be over the moon if I get this box. I love and want all those colors. Looks like they had a lot of hand cream to get rid of too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was hospitalized last night for what looked like appendicitis but is another GI problem. they're not sure if it's viral or i ate something bad but i'm praying that it's not a GI disease/syndrome. i'm still really sick and in a lot of pain and it might be weird to write on MUT but i know that previously we support each other through health problems. i'm almost completely alone out near my college with my family and boyfriend a couple hours away.
> 
> my mail gets delivered to my school mailbox so i won't get the mystery box for at least a day or two when i can go and pick it up.


 Sorry to hear that, hope its nothing serious. Feel better soon.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 5, 2013)

> i was hospitalized last night for what looked like appendicitis but is another GI problem. they're not sure if it's viral or i ate something bad but i'm praying that it's not a GI disease/syndrome. i'm still really sick and in a lot of pain and it might be weird to write on MUT but i know that previously we support each other through health problems. i'm almost completely alone out near my college with my family and boyfriend a couple hours away.Â  my mail gets delivered to my school mailbox so i won't get the mystery box for at least a day or two when i can go and pick it up.


 I hope everything turns out alright. People usually think the worse case scenario when they're sick...or at least I do. I'm sure you'll be fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least you have something to look forward to when you're feeling better. Fingers crossed your mystery box is extra special!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was hospitalized last night for what looked like appendicitis but is another GI problem. they're not sure if it's viral or i ate something bad but i'm praying that it's not a GI disease/syndrome. i'm still really sick and in a lot of pain and it might be weird to write on MUT but i know that previously we support each other through health problems. i'm almost completely alone out near my college with my family and boyfriend a couple hours away.
> 
> my mail gets delivered to my school mailbox so i won't get the mystery box for at least a day or two when i can go and pick it up.


Oh dear. I hope everything winds up OK! Sorry you're feeling so awful.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was hospitalized last night for what looked like appendicitis but is another GI problem. they're not sure if it's viral or i ate something bad but i'm praying that it's not a GI disease/syndrome. i'm still really sick and in a lot of pain and it might be weird to write on MUT but i know that previously we support each other through health problems. i'm almost completely alone out near my college with my family and boyfriend a couple hours away.
> 
> my mail gets delivered to my school mailbox so i won't get the mystery box for at least a day or two when i can go and pick it up.


 I hope they get to the bottom of it soon and that it's nothing serious. I'm sorry you have to go through that alone but we're all here sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was hospitalized last night for what looked like appendicitis but is another GI problem. they're not sure if it's viral or i ate something bad but i'm praying that it's not a GI disease/syndrome. i'm still really sick and in a lot of pain and it might be weird to write on MUT but i know that previously we support each other through health problems. i'm almost completely alone out near my college with my family and boyfriend a couple hours away.
> 
> my mail gets delivered to my school mailbox so i won't get the mystery box for at least a day or two when i can go and pick it up.


 Oh no.  Feel better soon!

I hope your mystery box is amazing, that will make you feel better.


----------



## angismith (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was hospitalized last night for what looked like appendicitis but is another GI problem. they're not sure if it's viral or i ate something bad but i'm praying that it's not a GI disease/syndrome. i'm still really sick and in a lot of pain and it might be weird to write on MUT but i know that previously we support each other through health problems. i'm almost completely alone out near my college with my family and boyfriend a couple hours away.
> 
> my mail gets delivered to my school mailbox so i won't get the mystery box for at least a day or two when i can go and pick it up.


 Rachel, be very, very careful! There is a serious stomach bug going around that seems to be centered around packaged lettuce. It is in several states already ... did they mention it at the hospital? And did they hook you up to an IV to rehydrate you? Try to sip as much Gatorade as you can ... call the person in charge of the mail center and see if somebody they trust could bring your box by for you! I know it is probably least of your worries right now, but it might distract you for a little while....hugs, sweetheart ... it can't be fun be so far away from home and comfort and love..


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 5, 2013)

thank you so much for your kind words, everyone. i really, really appreciate it.

my parents actually drove the hour and a half here, surprising me and getting my anti-nausea prescription for me along with advil, gingerale, broth, etc.

they're pretty sure it's viral or and i pray so strongly not a chronic issue (their other idea) so there wasn't any mention of the bacterial problem and i haven't had bagged lettuce in a few days. i should be better in a couple days. thank you all, again.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 5, 2013)

I hope you feel better soon Rach! I went to college 2500 miles away from home and ended up in the ER on freshman orientation weekend with a weird viral thing after my parents had flown back home. It's no fun to be sick, especially away from family! Here's hoping your mystery box is amazing and the perfect pick me up for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Found another variation on IG


 I just got this exact mystery box.  I'm really happy w/it.  The only one I already have is Nan.  The purple color I received doesn't have a name tag on the bottom though.  But it looks like autopilot posted above that it is Anne.  Love it, Anne is my favorite and Jane is pretty too.


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 5, 2013)

I'd be happy with any of the ones I've seen so far. Of course, I haven't seen a bigger one posted yet, so I'm hoping that means that it's what I will be getting!!! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Aug 5, 2013)

Chewing my taffy ... anybody want to know what else I got?


----------



## autopilot (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Chewing my taffy ... anybody want to know what else I got?


YES!!! You tease!


----------



## autopilot (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got this exact mystery box.  I'm really happy w/it.  The only one I already have is Nan.  The purple color I received doesn't have a name tag on the bottom though.  But it looks like autopilot posted above that it is Anne.  Love it, Anne is my favorite and Jane is pretty too.


I would be happy with that variation too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was hospitalized last night for what looked like appendicitis but is another GI problem. they're not sure if it's viral or i ate something bad but i'm praying that it's not a GI disease/syndrome. i'm still really sick and in a lot of pain and it might be weird to write on MUT but i know that previously we support each other through health problems. i'm almost completely alone out near my college with my family and boyfriend a couple hours away.
> 
> my mail gets delivered to my school mailbox so i won't get the mystery box for at least a day or two when i can go and pick it up.


 I hope you are feeling better sooner than later.  I will keep you in my prayers.  I hope someone is able to get your box for you and it is filled with goodies to speed up your recovery.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES!!! You tease!


 Yes, yes, yes and more yes!!!


----------



## autopilot (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words, everyone. i really, really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Ack! Nausea sucks the worst, I hope you get better soon!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 5, 2013)

Guys, what ladies?!!! I am so excited; I know this is not the thread but I had to share.  I just won the Zoya and Harper Bazaar must have nail give away!!!



 I have never won anything worth while so this is a joyous moment.  I am about to leave to go have my papers notorious to send back to them.  When I receive it, I will share picks.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry meant to say " Guess what- not Guys what."


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 5, 2013)

> Guys, what ladies?!!! I am so excited; I know this is not the thread but I had to share.Â  I just won the Zoya and Harper Bazaar must have nail give away!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Â I have never won anything worth while so this is a joyous moment.Â  I am about to leave to go have my papers notorious to send back to them.Â  When I receive it, I will share picks.Â


 Woot! Congratulations!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot! Congratulations!


 Thank you!!!


----------



## Superfish19 (Aug 5, 2013)

> i was hospitalized last night for what looked like appendicitis but is another GI problem. they're not sure if it's viral or i ate something bad but i'm praying that it's not a GI disease/syndrome. i'm still really sick and in a lot of pain and it might be weird to write on MUT but i know that previously we support each other through health problems. i'm almost completely alone out near my college with my family and boyfriend a couple hours away.Â  my mail gets delivered to my school mailbox so i won't get the mystery box for at least a day or two when i can go and pick it up.


 I hope you feel better. I understand what it is like to be so far from family.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, that;'s awesome! What did you win? (I'm not familiar with the contest.)


----------



## Imberis (Aug 5, 2013)

I got my mystery box. It says it's version #3. Sorry I don't have any pictures right now, but you get the idea! I got:


Hand Cream
Oxygen Treatment
Hair Ties (in taupe, lime green, and black glitter)
Polish in Drew (hot pink!)
Polish in Sheryl (a yellow gold with shimmer)
Polish in Layne (a pale, pale pink)
Polish in Bunny (white with gold sparkle, I think?)

I'm not too crazy about Bunny, but I love the rest of them! I even like the hair tie colors I got. I'm happy with what I got, since I paid $20.99 with a coupon. I really, really like Drew and Sheryl.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Chewing my taffy ... anybody want to know what else I got?


 Get back here &amp; tell us what you got.

Please.


----------



## angismith (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words, everyone. i really, really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


 So glad to hear this ... nothing like Mom's TLC!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, what ladies?!!! I am so excited; I know this is not the thread but I had to share.  I just won the Zoya and Harper Bazaar must have nail give away!!!
> 
> ...


 WOOT!! Congratulations!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, what ladies?!!! I am so excited; I know this is not the thread but I had to share.  I just won the Zoya and Harper Bazaar must have nail give away!!!
> 
> ...


 Nice!  Congrats. 





Can't wait to see the photo.


----------



## angismith (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry meant to say " Guess what- not Guys what."


 I would be misspellings words, too, Jac13, if I won a big prize!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## swimsalot (Aug 5, 2013)

> thank you so much for your kind words, everyone. i really, really appreciate it. my parents actually drove the hour and a half here, surprising me and getting my anti-nausea prescription for me along with advil, gingerale, broth, etc. they're pretty sure it's viral or and i pray so strongly not a chronic issue (their other idea) so there wasn't any mention of the bacterial problem and i haven't had bagged lettuce in a few days. i should be better in a couple days. thank you all, again.


 Rachel I'm so glad your parents came out to be with you. When I had a problem like that and they thought was a G.I. or that it could be appendicitis, it really was an ovarian cyst. Fortunately this is fairly easy for them to remedy take care


----------



## angismith (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Get back here &amp; tell us what you got.
> 
> Please.


 Okay, okay .... I was just having some fun ... I got a LOT of stuff because I ordered a LOT of stuff ... but I'm guessing you are wanting to hear about the Golden Mystery Box. I got just what lmberis just posted, Version 3, except I did not get the hair ties. I got what appears to be an ankle bracelet (may be an arm bracelet). I got my 3 piece of taffy. I got the Hand Cream, which is a win for me because I was wanting to try a new one this month. I got the Oxygen Nail Treatment, another win for me because I wanted to try it. Then I got four polishes: Bunny, Layne, Sheryl, and Drew. I love Bunny. Layne appear to be a sheer which I do not care for sheers AT ALL. Sheryl, which appears to be more of an dark orangey shimmer, and Drew, which if you ladies remember, my original Drew bottle exploded all over me when the twist top broke off even at the top of the glass. Julep replaced it with no problem. So now I have my first dupe! Not bad, not bad at all, considering how many Julep polishes I now have. I had to pay the full price for my mystery box because I ordered as soon as I saw it and didn't come back here looking for promo codes, but even at $29.99, I feel like I got my money's worth. Meanwhile, we wait to see who scores the jackpot of getting the $200-valued box......


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 5, 2013)

I hope this is not off-topic since all the mystery boxes I have seen have had the Oxygen Nail Treatment:

Has anyone used this?  Do you like it?  And what about wearing polish over it even though the directions say it's to be worn alone?

I am intrigued by the product, but not sure it's for me.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to pay the full price for my mystery box because I ordered as soon as I saw it and didn't come back here looking for promo codes, but even at $29.99, I feel like I got my money's worth. Meanwhile, we wait to see who scores the jackpot of getting the $200-valued box......


 This is me, also. But I bought a second box the following day and used a code, I just hope they're different!

I'm dying to see someone post a huge box.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, okay .... I was just having some fun ... I got a LOT of stuff because I ordered a LOT of stuff ... but I'm guessing you are wanting to hear about the Golden Mystery Box. I got just what lmberis just posted, Version 3, except I did not get the hair ties. I got what appears to be an ankle bracelet (may be an arm bracelet). I got my 3 piece of taffy. I got the Hand Cream, which is a win for me because I was wanting to try a new one this month. I got the Oxygen Nail Treatment, another win for me because I wanted to try it. Then I got four polishes: Bunny, Layne, Sheryl, and Drew. I love Bunny. Layne appear to be a sheer which I do not care for sheers AT ALL. Sheryl, which appears to be more of an dark orangey shimmer, and Drew, which if you ladies remember, my original Drew bottle exploded all over me when the twist top broke off even at the top of the glass. Julep replaced it with no problem. So now I have my first dupe! Not bad, not bad at all, considering how many Julep polishes I now have. I had to pay the full price for my mystery box because I ordered as soon as I saw it and didn't come back here looking for promo codes, but even at $29.99, I feel like I got my money's worth. Meanwhile, we wait to see who scores the jackpot of getting the $200-valued box......


You're right about Layne! I just tried all of the polishes, and it is SO sheer that it's basically clear. I had to put on three coats for it to look like I'm wearing any polish at all, and even then it just gives a vague french manicure look. Sheryl is pretty orangey by itself. I put it over Bunny for a test and it comes out a lot more yellow that way. It's also super sheer, so I feel like it needs at least three coats if worn by itself.

Also, I swear Bunny smells like a fake fresh cut grass scent when I put it on!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 5, 2013)

I pray that I don't get version 3. The only color I like, Drew, is the one I already have.


----------



## ling168 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ling168 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was hospitalized last night for what looked like appendicitis but is another GI problem. they're not sure if it's viral or i ate something bad but i'm praying that it's not a GI disease/syndrome. i'm still really sick and in a lot of pain and it might be weird to write on MUT but i know that previously we support each other through health problems. i'm almost completely alone out near my college with my family and boyfriend a couple hours away.
> 
> my mail gets delivered to my school mailbox so i won't get the mystery box for at least a day or two when i can go and pick it up.


 
How are you feeling now? Were they able to give you some info on what it might be or are they still unsure?


----------



## cari12 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm sitting on my front steps watching the mailman fill the boxes. Why do they always seem to take 3x as long when I'm expecting fun stuff? Hehe :-D


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 5, 2013)

> I hope this is not off-topic since all the mystery boxes I have seen have had the Oxygen Nail Treatment: Has anyone used this? Â Do you like it? Â And what about wearing polish over it even though the directions say it's to be worn alone? I am intrigued by the product, but not sure it's for me. Â


 The first 2 times I wore it I loved it and thought it did seem to improve my nails. Then like 2 months later I tried it again and my nails got all weird and peely out of nowhere. I don't know if it has a short shelf life or if it was a combination with something else (I never tried putting polish over it) but after that I got rid of it. I finally just bought Butter London Horsepower which is supposed to be amazing.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 5, 2013)

It's here!!! I got version 1 with Nan, Jane, Anne &amp; Maria which is the one I wanted most out of the variations seen thus far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also got the Oxygen treatment and hand cream too. My accessory is gorgeous Belina earrings! Very excited and totally worth the $21! My favorite mystery box by far :-D


----------



## angismith (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's here!!! I got version 1 with Nan, Jane, Anne &amp; Maria which is the one I wanted most out of the variations seen thus far
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats, Cari! Glad you got the one you wanted!


----------



## hdmom (Aug 5, 2013)

I got exact same box, Cari, just different earrings! Love it too! Glad I got this version since I already had Drew and Sheryl and traded Sheryl away.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, here's my box: Sheryl, layne, bunny, &amp; drew. Hand cream &amp; oxygen nail treatment. Taffy &amp; earrings. I like the earrings! Polishes are dupes.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The first 2 times I wore it I loved it and thought it did seem to improve my nails. Then like 2 months later I tried it again and my nails got all weird and peely out of nowhere. I don't know if it has a short shelf life or if it was a combination with something else (I never tried putting polish over it) but after that I got rid of it. I finally just bought Butter London Horsepower which is supposed to be amazing.


 My nails got all peely too! I am wondering did the Oxygen Nail Treatment do it or was it something else. On my right hand my ring finger's nail is painfully short and every time it grows a tiny bit it, it peels until it is short again. It started after using it a few months ago. I just started painting my nails again last week because I was going to see people.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The first 2 times I wore it I loved it and thought it did seem to improve my nails. Then like 2 months later I tried it again and my nails got all weird and peely out of nowhere. I don't know if it has a short shelf life or if it was a combination with something else (I never tried putting polish over it) but after that I got rid of it. I finally just bought Butter London Horsepower which is supposed to be amazing.





> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails got all peely too! I am wondering did the Oxygen Nail Treatment do it or was it something else. On my right hand my ring finger's nail is painfully short and every time it grows a tiny bit it, it peels until it is short again. It started after using it a few months ago. I just started painting my nails again last week because I was going to see people.


 Thanks.  I think this decided it for me.  I wear polish most of the time so, I won't be keeping this.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Aug 5, 2013)

So I got Version 1 of the Golden Mystery Box and am very happy with it. It had the oxygen nail treatment, SPF hand cream, and taffy. I got some pretty little coral and gold heart stud earrings, which I just gave to my 10 year old daughter. They are very pretty and she is over the moon about them. The nail polishes are Jane (pretty glitter), Nan, Anne, and Maria (pretty frost/shimmer) Over all great box and worth the $21 to me. Cannot wait to see everyone elses.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 5, 2013)

I got version 3 of the golden mystery box, hand cream, oxygen treatment, taffy, hair bands in silver, black &amp; brown, and Drew, Layne, Sheryl, and Bunny. Overall I'm pretty happy with it, and I don't think I got any dupes, but I'm too tired to check!! LOL...


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Guys, what ladies?!!! I am so excited; I know this is not the thread but I had to share.Â  I just won the Zoya and Harper Bazaar must have nail give away!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congratulations!


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 5, 2013)

@rachel -- hope you're feeling better. I had an awful stomach bug over 4th of July weekend but it seemed to last just about 48 hours, then I woke up and was totally fine. Hope some parental TLC does the trick


----------



## Yeti (Aug 5, 2013)

Mine was delivered today, and I got version 2.  I love it!  Fina and Alfre are gorgeous in person.  I am not a fan of the oxygen treatment (if I can see my nails I will pick at them, clear and sheer coverages just can't save me from myself lol) but I do love that hand cream and I ran out of it ages ago.  I ordered Blakely at the same time as the mystery box, and I can't decide now which color to choose first


----------



## cpu22girl (Aug 5, 2013)

I received my August Maven Monthly Box a few days ago.  I can't complain.

*Package Value Breakdown:*
(As of this post all of the individual polishes currently retail for $14.00 or $11.20 if you are a Julep Maven Member)

(3) Individual Polishes:  $42.00 / 33.60
Flower Seed Packet: $1.00 (guesstimate)
Champagne Trio (set of 3 polishes):  Normally $42.00, Currently on sale for $20.00
Doublestep Foot Stick: $22.00 / $17.60

*Grand Total Retail Value* = $107.00 ($85.00 if you factor in the current sale prices)
*Maven Subscriber Price *(if purchased separately) = $72.20

*What I actually Paid*
August Box $19.99
Bea Add-On $4.99
Trio Add-On $14.99
*Total = $39.97 *

Overall, I feel like this box is a great value for the money spent.  Also, I like all of the colors.  Especially the glitter polish, "Clio" included in the trio.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 5, 2013)

For some reason, I joined the Julep subscription group, but forgot to subscribe to the monthly threads for actual updates!  I skipped the August box - there weren't any sets I was terribly excited for.  But then I saw the secret store and Golden Box updates that y'all posted about a few days ago and I have to say I'm truly sorry to have missed this thread for that!

I tried using the Julep30 promo code for the nail sets, but it's no longer active.  Beautybio only works for one regularly priced nail color.  I was foaming at the mouth for three of their secret store sets, but alas I decided to not buy any polish until I get my Bondi box.  So August, I will live vicariously through you!!!!

Enjoy ladies - and keep posting those photos!


----------



## angismith (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, here's my box: Sheryl, layne, bunny, &amp; drew. Hand cream &amp; oxygen nail treatment. Taffy &amp; earrings. I like the earrings! Polishes are dupes.


 Awww, Jessica, that stinks! I'm think I am going to go back to what I said before the Golden Mystery Box and just order if there are guaranteed new colors ... so far it's been my experience with them, that Julep is just unloading extra inventory.


----------



## AshY (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, here's my box: Sheryl, layne, bunny, &amp; drew. Hand cream &amp; oxygen nail treatment. Taffy &amp; earrings. I like the earrings! Polishes are dupes.


Sorry you didn't get the polishes you wanted.  maybe you could get good use out of the hand cream and oxygen nail treatment.  I've been hearing mixed reviews on the nail treatment today.


----------



## cpu22girl (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got version 3 of the golden mystery box, hand cream, oxygen treatment, taffy, hair bands in silver, black &amp; brown, and Drew, Layne, Sheryl, and Bunny. Overall I'm pretty happy with it, and I don't think I got any dupes, but I'm too tired to check!! LOL...


 I kind of regret not ordering this when I had the chance....


----------



## cari12 (Aug 6, 2013)

Swatched all my new colors tonight and I'm even more excited for this box. Maria is my favorite, it is GORGEOUS. They're all great colors though, I don't have a red like Nan and I've been wanting Jane forever. Anne is such a fun purple, my oldest has already decided she wants it on her toes tomorrow ;-)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cookie, you don't get a special ridge filling base coat? I haven't tried just a regular base coat.


 I used to, but since my ridges started getting a bit better I switched to just a regular base coat and began just lightly buffing my nails on top







> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was hospitalized last night for what looked like appendicitis but is another GI problem. they're not sure if it's viral or i ate something bad but i'm praying that it's not a GI disease/syndrome. i'm still really sick and in a lot of pain and it might be weird to write on MUT but i know that previously we support each other through health problems. i'm almost completely alone out near my college with my family and boyfriend a couple hours away.
> 
> my mail gets delivered to my school mailbox so i won't get the mystery box for at least a day or two when i can go and pick it up.


 Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you'll get better soon







> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, what ladies?!!! I am so excited; I know this is not the thread but I had to share.  I just won the Zoya and Harper Bazaar must have nail give away!!!
> 
> ...


 Oh my goodness, CONGRATULATIONS!!!



Best day ever, I'll bet!







> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my mystery box. It says it's version #3. Sorry I don't have any pictures right now, but you get the idea! I got:
> 
> ...


 I received essentially the same box as well! Except the Hair Ties are in the colors bright orange, brown and black. I had to go through my Julep stash because I could have sworn that I already had Drew and Sheryl, but it appears that I do not! (Just some that look similar...which OBVIOUSLY means that I must keep these, am I right? AM I RIGHT? LOL)

Bunny is the only one that I already have, but no biggie, it's my cousin's 20th birthday soon and I'm putting together a little goody basket for her and I think Bunny will be an excellent addition!


----------



## cristies (Aug 6, 2013)

I bought three golden boxes during the secret store sale and it was before the julep30 code got released... The versions I got were 1,2, and 3 IS THERE EVEN A BIGGER BOX EXISTING?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, what ladies?!!! I am so excited; I know this is not the thread but I had to share.  I just won the Zoya and Harper Bazaar must have nail give away!!!
> 
> ...


 Congrats!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Guys, what ladies?!!! I am so excited; I know this is not the thread but I had to share.Â  I just won the Zoya and Harper Bazaar must have nail give away!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Â I have never won anything worth while so this is a joyous moment.Â  I am about to leave to go have my papers notorious to send back to them.Â  When I receive it, I will share picks.Â


Congratulations!!! Post pictures when you get everything. Cannot wait to see!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 6, 2013)

> My nails got all peely too! I am wondering did the Oxygen Nail Treatment do it or was it something else. On my right hand my ring finger's nail is painfully short and every time it grows a tiny bit it, it peels until it is short again. It started after using it a few months ago. I just started painting my nails again last week because I was going to see people.


 I've seen other people post similar experiences in Facebook, so it's kind of odd. Mine happened to 2 fingers on my right hand and its still like that a few months later. I just keep painting over it. My nails are super hard so it's not flimsy or anything, but it's peeled so far down that I would have to chop my nails down to a stump, which I refuse to do lol.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is Marjorie! These are the types of finishes I love- subtle shimmer, applies like a dream! I had to do 3 coats, so I might put a more opaque orange underneath next time. This is like an orange version of Alice &amp; Nadia.


----------



## angismith (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is Marjorie! These are the types of finishes I love- subtle shimmer, applies like a dream! I had to do 3 coats, so I might put a more opaque orange underneath next time. This is like an orange version of Alice &amp; Nadia.


 Beautiul, Jessica .... looks like a UT fan's favorite color! Hehehe!


----------



## autopilot (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cristies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IS THERE EVEN A BIGGER BOX EXISTING?


 I'm starting to wonder if there is.


----------



## shy32 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is Marjorie! These are the types of finishes I love- subtle shimmer, applies like a dream! I had to do 3 coats, so I might put a more opaque orange underneath next time. This is like an orange version of Alice &amp; Nadia.


ooh I like that shade!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Here is Marjorie! These are the types of finishes I love- subtle shimmer, applies like a dream! I had to do 3 coats, so I might put a more opaque orange underneath next time. This is like an orange version of Alice &amp; Nadia.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Aug 6, 2013)

Has anybody tried the Oxygen Nail Treatment? I am hesitant to try it as there is a ton of bad reviews out there saying it peels yours nails and can even cause sore nails. Don't want to waste it, but don't want to ruin my nails either. :/


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 6, 2013)

There're  suppose to be bags on the $100+ to $200 end existing... except no one's gotten them for some reason


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, man. Kinda bummed ab the spoilers. I don't like the oxygen nail treatment Bc you can't wear polish over it (or did I just imagine reading that???), but since there seem to be a smaller number if polishes, there's less of a chance I'll get dupes.


 You can paint your nails over the Oxygen Nail Treatment. It can be used as a base coat.

My mom has really weak and brittle nails and she's used it a couple of times now and it has made her nails a lot stronger. My nails are already quite strong, but I use it once in a while for an extra boost and I have had no problems with it. My nails are perfectly fine after using it.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bunny is such a disappointing colour. The gold shimmer does not show through &amp; even when I took off the polish, I just could not see any gold shimmer. Not exactly sure what happened to them because they are visible when inside the bottle!


----------



## AshY (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is Marjorie! These are the types of finishes I love- subtle shimmer, applies like a dream! I had to do 3 coats, so I might put a more opaque orange underneath next time. This is like an orange version of Alice &amp; Nadia.


 That is a GORGEOUS color!  I may have to cave and get it!


----------



## AshY (Aug 6, 2013)

Just wondering... is anyone going for the Andy Warhol set?  I have 3 of the colors, not the yellow.  But I have 2 yellows similar to that already.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2013)

> Just wondering... is anyone going for the Andy Warhol set?Â  I have 3 of the colors, not the yellow.Â  But I have 2 yellows similar to that already.


 I'm seriously tempted because I love pop art (I have a Keith Haring tattoo), but I'm on a no-buy and not a fan of creams or neons, so I really have no business buying it. Maybe if there was special packaging, but not just the usual stuff.


----------



## sldb (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anybody tried the Oxygen Nail Treatment? I am hesitant to try it as there is a ton of bad reviews out there saying it peels yours nails and can even cause sore nails. Don't want to waste it, but don't want to ruin my nails either. :/


After I stopped biting my nails, it was the first Julep product I used. I was really impressed by it as it made my weak nails much stronger. I really feel that it helped repair some damage from a lifetime of nail biting. I used it for a month that first time as my nails were growing out. I've since used it on a shorter term basis for a week or two as a "breather" from nail polish.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 6, 2013)

I just got an email from Julep this AM about Andy Wharol POP Art collection for $30. Bleh. I'm still sticking my guns until for that fabulous mystery box yet I will upgrade! Hurry it up, mystery box, come to mama!


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen other people post similar experiences in Facebook, so it's kind of odd. Mine happened to 2 fingers on my right hand and its still like that a few months later. I just keep painting over it. My nails are super hard so it's not flimsy or anything, but it's peeled so far down that I would have to chop my nails down to a stump, which I refuse to do lol.


 The oxygen treatment messed my nails up too.  It started out okay the first couple times I wore it, now every time I put it on my nails get yucky and peel in sheets from the bottom.  I have to cut it off and let them re-grow to get rid of it. 

I tried it again last month, and realized how stupid that decision was, and finally threw it out in the trash.  It also got really thick and bubbly once applied the last couple of months too.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email from Julep this AM about Andy Wharol POP Art collection for $30. Bleh. I'm still sticking my guns until for that fabulous mystery box yet I will upgrade! Hurry it up, mystery box, come to mama!


 last month was the first, and as far as i know only time they've had three diff mystery boxes (inc. an "upgrade")  not sure i'd hold out for that again!


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bunny is such a disappointing colour. The gold shimmer does not show through &amp; even when I took off the polish, I just could not see any gold shimmer. Not exactly sure what happened to them because they are visible when inside the bottle!


 That's how my bottle of Lena was!  Beautiful gold shimmer in the bottle, just flat teal on the nails.  Not even any remnants of shimmer on the pad when I took it off either.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 6, 2013)

The oxygen nail treatment does not stay on my nails. It's like it does not dry completely. Maybe it does go bad quickly? The first time I didn't remember it staying sticky but then I did not wear it for a while and that next time is when I had a problem with breaking nails but the third time they really got messed up.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 6, 2013)

version four exists! (found in a swap group on fb)





also, i cannot thank you all enough for wishing me well. i woke up this morning feeling miraculously better. last night i really thought about going back to the hospital because i felt so ill and was in a lot of pain. this morning, my stomach is still upset and hurts moderately but i'm doing okay. at least enough to cheer for this box! i hope this is what i get.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 6, 2013)

also, i read that if you take a cotton ball with some remover and gently rub it over bunny, you can remove just enough to allow the gold shimmer to show through. i think i feel well enough to paint my nails so i might try this later if i do.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The oxygen nail treatment does not stay on my nails. It's like it does not dry completely. Maybe it does go bad quickly? The first time I didn't remember it staying sticky but then I did not wear it for a while and that next time is when I had a problem with breaking nails but the third time they really got messed up.


 That is what I think too.  When we first got it, I used it right away and it was great.  A month later....garbage city.  Maybe using it changes the pH level of the whole bottle or something too.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> version four exists! (found in a swap group on fb)
> 
> ...


 rahhhh....i want to know what everything is in this box!!!!


----------



## autopilot (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> version four exists! (found in a swap group on fb)


 So version 4 is basically just all the colours of the other versions?

Hmmmm...


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 6, 2013)

> Beautiul, Jessica .... looks like a UT fan's favorite color! Hehehe!


 Yeah....I'm a Bama fan, so I won't be able to wear it during football season! I would be great for a Vol, Tiger, or Gator! I've got to find my Crimson. I love Zoya Chyna &amp; Blaze for football season. Of course, my favorite China Glaze shade, Ruby Pumps, serves two purposes for me: team colors &amp; I love The Wizard of Oz! As far as Julep crimsons go...I haven't found one that is spot on. Myrtle is a Georgia Bulldog Red, Coco is too brown, Lucy is too purple... Btw- I made an inventory of my polishes this AM- 145 total. 69 are Julep. I also ordered 200 swatch sticks on Amazon for less than $20! I have some of them swatched already, but I want to have plenty of blanks available.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 6, 2013)

I never noticed any problems with the Oxygen treatment on my nails. I used it a few times and loved what it did. The polish itself, however, didn't last long at all. I think 2 months and it had turned into a goopy/sticky mess.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never noticed any problems with the Oxygen treatment on my nails. I used it a few times and loved what it did. The polish itself, however, didn't last long at all. I think 2 months and it had turned into a goopy/sticky mess.


 Julep's CS said you can use polish thinner to thin it out.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep's CS said you can use polish thinner to thin it out.


That is exactly why I get so frustrated with Julep.  Rather than just ensuring they have a consistent formula and effective products, they tell us to fix it (thinning polishes, mixing/blending DD creme, etc.).   The oxygen treatment literally only came out Spring of this year.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> version four exists! (found in a swap group on fb)
> 
> ...


 Glad you are feeling better! 

Also, thanks for posting this! I hope this is what is coming to be this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 6, 2013)

That sucks about the nail treatment; I was looking forward to getting a good nail product.


----------



## birdiebijou (Aug 6, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in on the Oxygen Treatment - I absolutely love it. It definitely makes my nails stronger and looks super natural and pretty. I use it solo, no base or top coat, in between glitter polishes, etc, that are rough on my nails. It's my way of giving my nails a "rest" (even though I technically know that doesn't really matter).


----------



## cari12 (Aug 6, 2013)

So I realize I JUST got my golden mystery box but I'm already hoping they'll release a regular mystery box this week. Anyone seen any hints on their FB page if that will happen?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> version four exists! (found in a swap group on fb)
> 
> ...


 Glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 6, 2013)

It is suppose to come out this week. I think it will be the 8th.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is suppose to come out this week. I think it will be the 8th.


 awesome! thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 6, 2013)

and of course i got the box i least wanted....bunny, drew, layne, and sheryl - i may keep sheryl but the others are going up for trade.  boo

whyyyyy do i keep getting sucked into these mystery boxes!


----------



## Jstull1 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm starting to feel like I'm having bad luck getting my boxes delivered. I got an e-mail saying my golden mystery box was sent out on the 2nd, but the tracking hasn't updated at all. This happened to me with the lip factory box as well. Guess I'll give Julep a call in the morning to see if they have an idea on what has happened.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 6, 2013)

i received version one!

i just did the oxygen treatment and removed the polish on my toes (i had orly's melt my popsicle - super perfect neon orange) and will paint them tonight but i'm not sure with what. i'm still recovering so just resting a lot. 

someone mentioned the idea of just pulling out any polish without looking and picking a color that way; i love this idea and that's what i do on days where i'm not sure. i usually do it a few times before deciding lol

also, i am participating in my first swap! i am giving a few china glazes and the julep sea salt spray for julep's ivy, minka and hilary. it's kind of an uneven swap but ivy is OOS and i think the salt spray is a bit overpriced anyways.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i received version one!
> 
> ...


 That was me! Haha! Yeah I'll pick a few times on occasion too (especially if I pick a glitter at first and I don't want to spend the time doing multiple coats to get full coverage)


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 6, 2013)

whoever said monica was gloopy up thread....wow, i'm not sure i've used a worse polish in my life!  shame too, bc the color is gorgeous


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 6, 2013)

I have to wonder if the tall, narrow bottles are to blame for the seemingly poor formula of many Julep polishes.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to wonder if the tall, narrow bottles are to blame for the seemingly poor formula of many Julep polishes.


Heh, I always thought the shape of the bottles was designed to disguise the small amount that was in them.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whoever said monica was gloopy up thread....wow, i'm not sure i've used a worse polish in my life!  shame too, bc the color is gorgeous


I know I did, her and Kyla are both pretty bad.

I got some thinner but I think I still need to add more...


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Heh, I always thought the shape of the bottles was designed to disguise the small amount that was in them.


 I wonder this same thing.  I just started subing to Julep and painted my nails with Claudette, a brand new bottle, and after applying two coats, I could see a definite drop in the level of the polish.  I've never noticed that after only one use with any other polish.  Maybe it's because the polish is so thick?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder this same thing.  I just started subing to Julep and painted my nails with Claudette, a brand new bottle, and after applying two coats, I could see a definite drop in the level of the polish.  I've never noticed that after only one use with any other polish.  Maybe it's because the polish is so thick?


 No, that's actually about right. Because of the shape of the bottle, the usage is easily more prominent. if you remove the same volume of liquid from a 50mL glass that is 25cm high versus 10cm high, you'll see the height drop more because clearly the 25cm high glass has to be thinner to account for the fact it's taller and still holds the same amount.

A 15mL bottle of polish is probably good for 20-25 manicures. 8mL Julep is probably good for 10-12 -- you can actually measure this after 2-3 manis, based on how much it drops.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to wonder if the tall, narrow bottles are to blame for the seemingly poor formula of many Julep polishes.


 Same here! I don't have any other polishes of reputable brands that are as gloopy as Julep's polishes. Plus I think Julep polishes change consistency after you open them up. I know most polishes do this after a while, but this seems to go pretty quickly. I've had ones that have gone on ok-ish when I first get them, but then when I try it again maybe two months later, I can hardly get it on without glopping it everywhere.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 6, 2013)

lol why does everyone buy julep then? i hope you all have another favorite? julep is mine. i might like opi more, but maybe just the brush; i only have a few so it's hard to say. i abhor china glaze because it chips in ten minutes so i get it; i only buy the colors i have to have and can't find by other brands.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol why does everyone buy julep then? i hope you all have another favorite? julep is mine. i might like opi more, but maybe just the brush; i only have a few so it's hard to say. i abhor china glaze because it chips in ten minutes so i get it; i only buy the colors i have to have and can't find by other brands.


 this is the only polish i've had that was THIS bad by Julep.  I've had some others that were a little gloomy, but nothing a couple of drops of thinner couldn't solve.  I put in 5 drops of thinner and it did nothing!


----------



## angismith (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seriously tempted because I love pop art (I have a Keith Haring tattoo), but I'm on a no-buy and not a fan of creams or neons, so I really have no business buying it. Maybe if there was special packaging, but not just the usual stuff.


 Not me, meaganola. Andy Warhol is fine, but I'm not feeling those colors!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 6, 2013)

> lol why does everyone buy julep then? i hope you all have another favorite? julep is mine. i might like opi more, but maybe just the brush; i only have a few so it's hard to say. i abhor china glaze because it chips in ten minutes so i get it; i only buy the colors i have to have and can't find by other brands.


 I wonder the same thing. I love Julep polish. I've only had a couple out of 69 polishes that were a gloppy mess- those were glitters. If the polish is that unmanageable, I'd contact CS for a new bottle as it might be a error in a batch or something.


----------



## angismith (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> version four exists! (found in a swap group on fb)
> 
> ...


 Now THAT'S a haul! Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## autopilot (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol why does everyone buy julep then? i hope you all have another favorite? julep is mine. i might like opi more, but maybe just the brush; i only have a few so it's hard to say. i abhor china glaze because it chips in ten minutes so i get it; i only buy the colors i have to have and can't find by other brands.


I am also a fan of the OPI brush!

To be honest, I am just getting into nail polish and figuring out my fave brands. I like the Julep Maven sub box, it's my first sub so we'll see how it goes. I have to say though, that for a premium price, the quality had better knock my socks off or they're going to hear about it! I don't think you'd ever catch me paying full price for their teensy bottles.


----------



## angismith (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah....I'm a Bama fan, so I won't be able to wear it during football season! I would be great for a Vol, Tiger, or Gator! I've got to find my Crimson. I love Zoya Chyna &amp; Blaze for football season. Of course, my favorite China Glaze shade, Ruby Pumps, serves two purposes for me: team colors &amp; I love The Wizard of Oz! As far as Julep crimsons go...I haven't found one that is spot on. Myrtle is a Georgia Bulldog Red, Coco is too brown, Lucy is too purple...
> 
> Btw- I made an inventory of my polishes this AM- 145 total. 69 are Julep. I also ordered 200 swatch sticks on Amazon for less than $20! I have some of them swatched already, but I want to have plenty of blanks available.


 I think I noticed a Zoya Satin add that had a pretty crimson for fall ... and yes, I love The Wizard of Oz ... watched it every year on TV when I was growing up ... it used to be a television event! Can't say the Vols have had anything to cheer for in recent years, but Bama certainly has!


----------



## angismith (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah....I'm a Bama fan, so I won't be able to wear it during football season! I would be great for a Vol, Tiger, or Gator! I've got to find my Crimson. I love Zoya Chyna &amp; Blaze for football season. Of course, my favorite China Glaze shade, Ruby Pumps, serves two purposes for me: team colors &amp; I love The Wizard of Oz! As far as Julep crimsons go...I haven't found one that is spot on. Myrtle is a Georgia Bulldog Red, Coco is too brown, Lucy is too purple...
> 
> Btw- I made an inventory of my polishes this AM- 145 total. 69 are Julep. I also ordered 200 swatch sticks on Amazon for less than $20! I have some of them swatched already, but I want to have plenty of blanks available.


 I am getting close to 40 Juleps and have about 12 others ... some China Glaze and some OPI and a free Zoya from Ipsy.


----------



## angismith (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i received version one!
> 
> ...


 I bought Hilary in the Secret Store.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 6, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *r4chel77* 



lol why does everyone buy julep then? i hope you all have another favorite? julep is mine. i might like opi more, but maybe just the brush; i only have a few so it's hard to say. i abhor china glaze because it chips in ten minutes so i get it; i only buy the colors i have to have and can't find by other brands.

I do like Julep, for the most part. Most of their polishes work fine for me, but then others I'm not a fan of. They're not my favorite brand, but still good. OPI is probably my favorite for regular non-glitters, and Rainbow Honey for super over the top glitter.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Not me, meaganola. Andy Warhol is fine, but I'm not feeling those colors!


 Ditto. I mentioned about it two pages ago. Love POP Art but colors so meh. Still holding out for a regular upgrade mystery box!


----------



## angismith (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whoever said monica was gloopy up thread....wow, i'm not sure i've used a worse polish in my life!  shame too, bc the color is gorgeous


 I think that might have been me, mariah .... it was very hard to work with...I thought is was a jelly which I had never used...bought at same time as Kyla and did a manicure with both of them and Kyla is wonderful to work with. I didn't understand the difference but hoped someone with more experience than me would know.


----------



## angismith (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to wonder if the tall, narrow bottles are to blame for the seemingly poor formula of many Julep polishes.


 I wouldn't think it would cause the variation in formula from color to color, MissTrix. But the tall bottles with the long brush does make it necessary to be very careful about long drops not running down the brush handle while painting a nail. I don't like that aspect, but at the same time, I adore the bottles aesthically.


----------



## angismith (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol why does everyone buy julep then? i hope you all have another favorite? julep is mine. i might like opi more, but maybe just the brush; i only have a few so it's hard to say. i abhor china glaze because it chips in ten minutes so i get it; i only buy the colors i have to have and can't find by other brands.


 Great question, Rachel ... I think their marketing is so good that a lot of people get sucked in by that ... plus, when they get it right, they REALLY get it right! I loved the first polish I tried, Mackenzie, and have loved every one since. It lasts a long time on me, too, without chips. Maybe their formulas just work better with some body chemistry in some people and not other? I know from all the reading I have done this summer that it is very hard to get yellow to be a good consistency in any product, so maybe it has to do with the pigments themselves.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 6, 2013)

> I think I noticed a Zoya Satin add that had a pretty crimson for fall ... and yes, I love The Wizard of Oz ... watched it every year on TV when I was growing up ... it used to be a television event! Can't say the Vols have had anything to cheer for in recent years, but Bama certainly has!


 Yes! I saw swatches on Vampy Varnish today. Swoon... There's a brown called Louise, which is my grandma's name. I'm looking forward to adding it to my collection &amp; wearing it in her honor. I love it when there's a nail polish that shares a name of a strong lady in my life! I love Julep Lynn because of my aunt, and I've been wanting Julep Abbie because I have a younger cousin who shares the name &amp; the color matches her personality so perfectly! Of course, I've been dying for Julep Jessica for my name, but it is never in stock!


----------



## autopilot (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Of course, I've been dying for Julep Jessica for my name, but it is never in stock!


 I know what you mean! Julep's Melissa is always OOS (possibly discontinued?) and Zoya doesn't even have one by that name.

I don't think either of them have Linda (my Mom) or Joyce (my Nana) either!


----------



## autopilot (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great question, Rachel ... I think their marketing is so good that a lot of people get sucked in by that ... plus, when they get it right, they REALLY get it right! *I loved the first polish I tried, Mackenzie,* and have loved every one since. It lasts a long time on me, too, without chips. Maybe their formulas just work better with some body chemistry in some people and not other? I know from all the reading I have done this summer that it is very hard to get yellow to be a good consistency in any product, so maybe it has to do with the pigments themselves.


 I have MacKenzie on the way!


----------



## cristies (Aug 6, 2013)

It's just version 1,2,3 polishes put together. &gt;


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol why does everyone buy julep then? i hope you all have another favorite? julep is mine. i might like opi more, but maybe just the brush; i only have a few so it's hard to say. i abhor china glaze because it chips in ten minutes so i get it; i only buy the colors i have to have and can't find by other brands.


 I love LOVE Julep glitters but not much else has wowed me. Jane, Paris, Camille and Vivian are some of my favorite polishes ever.  I've also been wearing Reiko (with some snakeskin decals) for the past few days and I am totally obsessed with it.  I just started expanding past drugstore brand polishes in the past year or so and haven't found any absolute favorites yet (I still have a lot to try!!).  For me, most of the brands wear &amp; apply the same so I just look for colors I like.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Of course, I've been dying for Julep Jessica for my name, but it is never in stock!
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! I saw swatches on Vampy Varnish today. Swoon... There's a brown called Louise, which is my grandma's name. I'm looking forward to adding it to my collection &amp; wearing it in her honor. I love it when there's a nail polish that shares a name of a strong lady in my life! I love Julep Lynn because of my aunt, and I've been wanting Julep Abbie because I have a younger cousin who shares the name &amp; the color matches her personality so perfectly! Of course, I've been dying for Julep Jessica for my name, but it is never in stock!


Funny you should mention Jessica, as that's what I'm wearing this week.  I got it in one of the first mystery boxes I purchased, about a year ago.  The formula is fantastic - a one coater!  I hope you are able to get a bottle.  Oh, and I'm a Bama fan as well - born in Tuscaloosa as my parents met at the University of Alabama




.  I did my undergrad at UAH though, which is where my mom's family lived.  I was getting nostalgic for Huntsville after watching a documentary on Wernher Von Braun last week.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 6, 2013)

> Funny you should mention Jessica, as that's what I'm wearing this week.Â  I got it in one of the first mystery boxes I purchased, about a year ago.Â  The formula is fantastic - a one coater!Â  I hope you are able to get a bottle.Â  Oh, and I'm a Bama fan as well - born in Tuscaloosa as my parents met at the University of Alabama  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .Â  I did my undergrad at UAH though, which is where my mom's family lived.Â  I was getting nostalgic for Huntsville after watching a documentary on Wernher Von Braun last week.


 Woot woot! Roll tide &amp; Go Chargers! I'm a graduate of UAH, as well! I was born &amp; raised here in Huntsville. I couldn't imagine living anywhere else, so I understand your nostalgia. It's a beautiful place.


----------



## angismith (Aug 6, 2013)

Have any of you subscribed to the new magazine, Nail It? I got my first issue yesterday. Haven't gotten very far into reading it, but it is so nice to have a nail magazine aimed toward consumers!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 6, 2013)

Out of the 44ish Julep polishes I own, I can only think of a couple that have tricky formulas (and they were from the same collection, Adrianna (or is it Arianna?) and Minnie from the chalk pastels). I will admit that Julep polish doesn't last horribly long on me, but neither does Zoya, OPI, Essie, or even Butter London and others. I'm pretty rough on my nails though and haven't experimented with a ton of base/top coat combos to find the perfect mix for my nails. But I really don't mind that aspect, I get bored fast so even if a mani is holding up pretty well I'm picking at it within a couple days so I can paint a different color ;-)

Anyway, I subscribe to Julep because I love their CS. I love the sales and mystery boxes they have (even if I'm not 100% wowed by the contents every time). I usually skip the monthly boxes (I think out of the 13 months I've been a maven I've taken 5 boxes) but the perks are nice to have so I stay subscribed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I find a company I like even if I don't LOVE every product I like to try and support their business when I can and Julep is a company like that for me!


----------



## M Brooke (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! I saw swatches on Vampy Varnish today. Swoon... There's a brown called Louise, which is my grandma's name. I'm looking forward to adding it to my collection &amp; wearing it in her honor. I love it when there's a nail polish that shares a name of a strong lady in my life! I love Julep Lynn because of my aunt, and I've been wanting Julep Abbie because I have a younger cousin who shares the name &amp; the color matches her personality so perfectly! Of course, I've been dying for Julep Jessica for my name, but it is never in stock!


 I'm in a Julep swap group, and someone has Jessica for sale! I can PM you the link if you want!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 6, 2013)

> I'm in a Julep swap group, and someone has Jessica for sale! I can PM you the link if you want!


 That would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 7, 2013)

I just decided to collect nail polish last month. I think I was perusing the net when I stumbled upon Julep and Zoya. I have to say so far so good. I haven't had any problems with Julep. I do no like Darcey from Zoya. Ooh how I try to love her but she just doesn't love me back. The yellow is bright and beautiful but the formula is too thin. I have no idea how to thicken it. I think it is just a bad batch. I have tried several coats but it just doesn't work for me. Sadly to say since last month, I have collected 50 polishes. 36 Julep and 14 Zoya, I have more coming this week due to a prize from Zoya and a Bondi subscription. I am sure I need to get another new obsession! Smh, lol


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought Hilary in the Secret Store.


 I LOVE Hilary - not sure why but I have like 3 bottles of her hehehehehe


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 7, 2013)

I want to start getting more textures into my collection - or different finishes. I realized I have a TON of creme polishes - need to expand my horizons!


----------



## shy32 (Aug 7, 2013)

I just got the email for Gabrielle for $7. Hmm.....maybe. Isn't a  mystery box going on sale soon? It is a pretty color though!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 7, 2013)

> I just got the email for Gabrielle for $7. Hmm.....maybe. Isn't aÂ  mystery box going on sale soon? It is a pretty color though!


 I got this too. Not buying it. I'm saving for a regular upgrade mystery box that someone mentioned might be available tmrw?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2013)

> I just got the email for Gabrielle for $7. Hmm.....maybe. Isn't aÂ  mystery box going on sale soon? It is a pretty color though!


 I was going to buy it, but then I remembered that it looked like it might have been in the May box. And it was. And that was my first upgraded box, so I have it already.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to buy it, but then I remembered that it looked like it might have been in the May box. And it was. And that was my first upgraded box, so I have it already.


 polish hoarding problems: can no longer remember what polishes you don't or do have XD


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2013)

> polish hoarding problems: can no longer remember what polishes you don't or do have XD


 Well, I went for so long *not* buying any Julep that it actually was a surprise to realize I had in fact snagged it already. I think that was the first box I got in something like six months.


----------



## angismith (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the email for Gabrielle for $7. Hmm.....maybe. Isn't a  mystery box going on sale soon? It is a pretty color though!


 Hey shy32! I got that email, too. Julep usually runs one special like this every month. Last month's was Coco. Gabrielle is pretty, but I'm not feeling it for pre-fall so I will leave it alone for now. I am hoping Julep has something SPECTACULAR in the works for their colors in September since it is the month everyone debuts their Fall Collections. Holding off thinking I might want to upgrade to the whole collection for the first time next month.


----------



## angismith (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> polish hoarding problems: can no longer remember what polishes you don't or do have XD


 So very true ... I was talking to someone on Julep FB the other day, looking for a glitter with a finish like Vivien's. She mentioned Patti and I commented about how it sounded pretty. I went to Julep's site and realized it was on of the FIRST polish I ever ordered from Julep .... it's black glitter so I just haven't worn it yet, but I had totally forgotten buying it, too!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the email for Gabrielle for $7. Hmm.....maybe. Isn't a  mystery box going on sale soon? It is a pretty color though!


 I have Gabrielle and it is a gorgeous color.  I think it's perfect for fall &amp; winter too.  

Not trying to enable...just sayin'.


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol why does everyone buy julep then? i hope you all have another favorite? julep is mine. i might like opi more, but maybe just the brush; i only have a few so it's hard to say. i abhor china glaze because it chips in ten minutes so i get it; i only buy the colors i have to have and can't find by other brands.


 I only have 10 Juleps, most of them I do not like.  I find their formulas to be so different between polishes.  I have one (Eden) that I love, it goes on pretty well, doesn't chip too much etc. and I keep hoping that maybe, just maybe, the next Juleps I buy will be better.  But I honestly don't think I will be buying many more of them.  I want to buy Alaina, as that is my oldest daughters name, but I think after that one I might be done with Julep for good 



  For the money I would rather buy Bondi or Butter London.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Gabrielle and it is a gorgeous color.  I think it's perfect for fall &amp; winter too.
> 
> Not trying to enable...just sayin'.


 I love Gabrielle too!  Bonus is that its a one coater and it lasted a week on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebeverley3 (Aug 7, 2013)

I got Gabrielle in my Boho Glam Intro box a couple months ago and absolutely love it.  Will be using it like crazy in the Fall.  Love the formula and it is so pretty in person.  Pictures don't do it justice.  Painted my toes with Anne this morning from my golden mystery box and I am in love with it.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Gabrielle in my Boho Glam Intro box a couple months ago and absolutely love it.  Will be using it like crazy in the Fall.  Love the formula and it is so pretty in person.  Pictures don't do it justice.  Painted my toes with Anne this morning from my golden mystery box and I am in love with it.


 I painted my toes w/Anne last night.  It is my absolute favorite from the Golden mystery box.


----------



## msladyday (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> polish hoarding problems: can no longer remember what polishes you don't or do have XD


 I actually started using Evernote to track my polishes by brand with their name &amp; color description.  I have just under 50 polishes (wow, more than I thought).


----------



## msladyday (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Gabrielle and it is a gorgeous color.  I think it's perfect for fall &amp; winter too.
> 
> Not trying to enable...just sayin'.


 I received it in my July intro box.


----------



## angismith (Aug 7, 2013)

For some reason, my THIRD Secret Store arrived earlier than my SECOND. Maybe because it was just one polish - the Etta that I ordered after seeing some of you talking about it. And, oh my gosh, is it ever BEAUTIFUL. BUT, the main reason I am posting is because I think I may have found a reason for some of the quality control problems with Julep polishes .... While our high temperature here in Tennessee was only 88 (unusually cooler for this time of year), when I opened my Julep box and started taking the plastic sleeve off, I realized how HOT the polish was ... it was nearly boiling .... this can't be good for the polish, can it?


----------



## cari12 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason, my THIRD Secret Store arrived earlier than my SECOND. Maybe because it was just one polish - the Etta that I ordered after seeing some of you talking about it. And, oh my gosh, is it ever BEAUTIFUL. BUT, the main reason I am posting is because I think I may have found a reason for some of the quality control problems with Julep polishes .... While our high temperature here in Tennessee was only 88 (unusually cooler for this time of year), when I opened my Julep box and started taking the plastic sleeve off, I realized how HOT the polish was ... it was nearly boiling .... this can't be good for the polish, can it?


 Interesting thought! I've had the opposite problem, my polishes go from Seattle to Anchorage and I've had some arrive a bit frozen ;-) I haven't noticed a difference in the consistency as a result though.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 7, 2013)

My Golden Mystery Box came today! I got box version #1 with Nan, Maria, Jane, &amp; Anne. No dupes and I love all of these colors! I also got the Oxygen Treatment, the 30 spf hand creme, earrings &amp; taffy. I will probably put the oxygen treatment and earrings up for trade but I am still very happy with this box!





*Nan, Maria, Jane, &amp; Anne*


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received it in my July intro box.


 Ohhh, that is pretty.  I may have to reconsider and get that color!


----------



## AshY (Aug 7, 2013)

OMG I just receive my Julep order of the Champagne Trio and Trina.  Trina is gorgeous.  The Champagne set!!!!!!! IT IS TO DIE FOR......





I love it!  I may even buy a back up.  I really like the cap change-up.. it's so classy.

I now have to work the set into my manicure list!

I keep a list of my manicure ideas!  I have so many polishes and so many awesome combinations in mind  I can't keep up.

I should call the ManiPedi Queue.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 7, 2013)

How do you do the trade? Do you try to trade for same value or just an even swap? Has anyone been burned by someone from a swap?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you do the trade? Do you try to trade for same value or just an even swap? Has anyone been burned by someone from a swap?


 It's up to the traders.  Some people like to do an even trade dollar-wise but don't really care about swapping, say, a nail polish for a nail polish since they don't *want* nail polish and would rather get lipgloss.  I recently swapped an eyeshadow trio and a jar of moisturizer for an eyeshadow trio from the same line as the first shadow in a different color combination, two lip glosses, and a blush duo, and I think the dollar value was about the same.  Someone might REALLY, REALLY WANT a specific $15 item and be willing to swap $75 (or more!) worth of stuff for it.  That's just their choice.  I have yet to be burned in a swap, and that's in more than five years of swapping on a perfume forum, a nail polish Facebook group, a few Livejournal comms for different things, and this board.  There have been delays (like the unexplained three-week delay for one perfume swap a few years ago), but I've always eventually received the items.


----------



## swimsalot (Aug 7, 2013)

I read about some issues with the oxygen treatment including peeling. I was wondering if anybody uses it to good effect and finds it to be worthwhile. If you do use it and enjoy it please let me know any tips that help you do so.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 7, 2013)

oh man, just experienced my first mystery box burn.  I got the version with Bunny, Layne, Drew and Sheryl.  Sheryl and Bunny seem plain uninteresting to me, luckily Layne and Drew are decent.  At least I used the code and didn't pay the full mystery box price.  And I got the gorgeous Tracy in this sale as well, so all is not lost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you do the trade? Do you try to trade for same value or just an even swap? Has anyone been burned by someone from a swap?


 i'm in the group titled 'julep swap' on facebook; it's closed but if you join they often just accept, no process or anything. there are files everyone can access that have feedback under at least hundreds of swappers' names. there is a 'do not swap with' warning file, too. i imagine someone could easily edit negative feedback out from their own name but everyone in  the group would see it, as would the admins. i was weary at first but ISO julep ivy so i put out a post stating such and offering to swap the sea salt spray, juleps, china glazes or orlys for it. ivy is a beautiful OOS color so the only way to get one anymore is to swap for it, so i was willing to give a little more than would be monetarily equal. someone privately message me and then she said she had more juleps if she could have more of my china glazes, so our swap ended up being julep ivy, minka and hilary for julep sea salt spray, china glaze in the rough, bump &amp; grind and of coarse. honestly, it was an unfair trade but i perfectly accepted it and can't wait for my items. we both mailed out the items ourselves this morning. i'm not sure what's customary but a lot of people will exchange photos if their polishes are used (ivy visibly has a mani's worth of product missing); my swap mate and i exchanged photos of the mailing receipts with tracking numbers. i think a lot of it is common sense: check the person's profile (do they have zero friends indicating a fake profile, zero pictures, no network, etc), be weary of weird behavior (changing details about the swap last second or after a time you established you'd be mailing it, not wanting to pay for tracking, etc). it's almost always safe and a lot of people swap tons of things (some probably weird); even in the julep swap group people sell everything from sinful colors to butter london.


----------



## AshY (Aug 8, 2013)

Who's going for this new mystery box!! I'm tempted, but I feel like I have so many Julep colors I'll get dupes.  Especially since they usually don't include new items in the boxes.

The new color is pretty, but it seems similar to Zoya Ananka.

What do you all think?




MAVEN  
SHOP  
CONNECT  
MEET JULEP


----------



## autopilot (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who's going for this new mystery box!! I'm tempted, but I feel like I have so many Julep colors I'll get dupes.  Especially since they usually don't include new items in the boxes.
> 
> ...


 ARGH. Why do I keep getting sucked in? I got the big one. Again.


----------



## zorabell (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who's going for this new mystery box!! I'm tempted, but I feel like I have so many Julep colors I'll get dupes.  Especially since they usually don't include new items in the boxes.
> 
> ...


 I love the new color but what really gets me is usually the add-ons, but I hate when they feature sets as the add-ons because they never say what colors are include in each one.





Any guesses on the colors in each set?


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Is there any code work for mystery box discount??


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 8, 2013)

Evie looks like Joan .. no?


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 8, 2013)

After getting burnt in the last mystery box, I'm gonna be skipping it. I'm probably done with them because I already have so many Juleps. They are great for newbies, though!


----------



## sldb (Aug 8, 2013)

I already have Janel, which is close enough to Evie for me. Skipping!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Evie looks like Joan .. no?


 Joan is darker and more raspberry-y. Evie looks like a strawberry colour more









[x]


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already have Janel, which is close enough to Evie for me. Skipping!


 Yes you are right. I was thinking of Janel when I said Joan!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I will take a gamble again and order the big mystery box. I am so curious as to what they consider "awesome." Tell you the truth, I have been looking forward to the mystery box since last month. I really hope someone finds a code. I think I will wait until tomorrow to order to see what others find.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Joan is darker and more raspberry-y. Evie looks like a strawberry colour more
> 
> 
> 
> [x]


 Love those colors. Yes gotta have that color in my life, lol.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes you are right. I was thinking of Janel when I said Joan!


 XD there's a julep swatch for that too:





Janel doesn't have shimmer but Evie does... so if the really tiniest details matter to you.

Also, if I'm right, Janel stains?

I'm sitting on the fence. *waits to let the first round of people ordering take the hits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 8, 2013)

Joan stained my nails for me. I haven't used my Janel yet to know if it stains or not. :/


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 8, 2013)

I want to see swatches of Evie.

I have 170 Julep polishes and another 10 on the way from the August box. I'm for sure going to get all dupes just like I did last time so even though Evie is cool, I'm going to sit this one out and buy her when she's on sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 8, 2013)

> i'm in the group titled 'julep swap' on facebook; it's closed but if you join they often just accept, no process or anything. there are files everyone can access that have feedback under at least hundreds of swappers' names. there is a 'do not swap with' warning file, too. i imagine someone could easily edit negative feedback out from their own name but everyone in Â the group would see it, as would the admins. i was weary at first but ISO julep ivy so i put out a post stating such and offering to swap the sea salt spray, juleps, china glazes or orlys for it. ivy is a beautiful OOS color so the only way to get one anymore is to swap for it, so i was willing to give a little more than would be monetarily equal. someone privately message me and then she said she had more juleps if she could have more of my china glazes, so our swap ended up being julep ivy, minka and hilary for julep sea salt spray, china glaze in the rough, bump &amp; grind and of coarse. honestly, it was an unfair trade but i perfectly accepted it and can't wait for my items. we both mailed out the items ourselves this morning. i'm not sure what's customary but a lot of people will exchange photos if their polishes are used (ivy visibly has a mani's worth of product missing); my swap mate and i exchanged photos of the mailing receipts with tracking numbers. i think a lot of it is common sense: check the person's profile (do they have zero friends indicating a fake profile, zero pictures, no network, etc), be weary of weird behavior (changing details about the swap last second or after a time you established you'd be mailing it, not wanting to pay for tracking, etc). it's almost always safe and a lot of people swap tons of things (some probably weird); even in the julep swap group people sell everything from sinful colors to butter london.


 Thanks for the great information. As I collect more polishes, I am sure at some point I may want to participate in swaps. It is good to know that most if not all on this site is on the up and up.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Is there any code work for mystery box discount??


 Lessie, it is time to see if that rep was right about this being a box not to miss. I am on a hunt for a code. I would looove that gift card. Who wouldn't, lol!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Lessie, it is time to see if that rep was right about this being a box not to miss. I am on a hunt for a code. I would looove that gift card. Who wouldn't, lol!


 Yes! You're the reason that I held out for the mystery box! I don't have alot of julep points. It will cover one polish extra soo I'm on mobile so hard to see everything. Oh well breaking my bank. I do not have those colors like that Red everyone was talking about dups and etc. I've been maven since this April and I only have 20 colors of julep so this is a good start and last.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 8, 2013)

I have the worst luck w/ the mystery boxes! I really need to stop ordering them- I would have LOVED to get version #1!!  I got #3- &amp; I really dont like any of the polish colors   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  maybe I might keep sheryl...but the rest of the colors are all cue :sad trombone music:  I tried bunny- its so pretty in the bottle and then all the gorgeous shimmer disappears on the nails!



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Golden Mystery Box came today! I got box version #1 with Nan, Maria, Jane, &amp; Anne. No dupes and I love all of these colors! I also got the Oxygen Treatment, the 30 spf hand creme, earrings &amp; taffy. I will probably put the oxygen treatment and earrings up for trade but I am still very happy with this box!
> 
> ...


 

ahhhhhhh! julep I hate you!  I love evie! man! I shoulda skipped the golden box (which unfortunately for me, wasn't so golden..) and got this one instead (I wonder if the julep30 would have worked on it...)



> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who's going for this new mystery box!! I'm tempted, but I feel like I have so many Julep colors I'll get dupes.  Especially since they usually don't include new items in the boxes.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting... I have janel (I think..or is that joan??? hahahahha!)  I do love the gold shimmer in evie tho!  grumble grumble... I wonder is evie will show up at an add on in next months offerings?



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> XD there's a julep swatch for that too:
> 
> ...


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 8, 2013)

I think Evie might show up as an add on or in the secret store eventually just like Kyla and Monica did this past month.


----------



## Jstull1 (Aug 8, 2013)

My tracking finally started moving and I got my golden mystery box today. I got version 4! I'll post pictures soon. I'm afraid to try my luck with another mystery box, if someone finds a cupon code for it, I might go for it.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 8, 2013)

You are sooo lucky. All that waiting paid off. Enjoy all your polish and yes pics.


----------



## Superfish19 (Aug 8, 2013)

The color is pretty but August is the worst month for me financially. (Oh the joys of bring a teacher!) So I'll have to skip. Still waiting for my champagne trio to come.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> I love the new color but what really gets me is usually the add-ons, but I hate when they feature sets as the add-ons because they never say what colors are include in each one.
> 
> Any guesses on the colors in each set?


 Wow! I see your frustration. I was looking for that color swatches too. Nope! That's a gamble! I might have to skip add on bec some are dups from last months mystery box. ðŸ˜•


----------



## gemstone (Aug 8, 2013)

> Yes! You're the reason that I held out for the mystery box! I don't have alot of julep points. It will cover one polish extra soo I'm on mobile so hard to see everything. Oh well breaking my bank. I do not have those colors like that Red everyone was talking about dups and etc. I've been maven since this April and I only have 20 colors of julep so this is a good start and last.


 You can only use points on your monthly maven box anyways. You also can't pay for the box in cash and then use points for add ons.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 8, 2013)

I think this is why they do not advertise the names. High possibility of dupes for many. I wonder if I add on to the mystery box will they make sure that I won't get dupes from it? I would HATE to have 2 of the same color in the box just because I decided to do an add on.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhhhhhh! julep I hate you!  I love evie! man! I shoulda skipped the golden box (which unfortunately for me, wasn't so golden..) and got this one instead (I wonder if the julep30 would have worked on it...)


 I didn't work for me...and I haven't used that code on anything before, so I'm going with no discount codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Aug 8, 2013)

Janel has shimmer, just not as obvious as Evie's gold shimmer. (My coworker's Janel arrived today and we were all admiring it.)


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

I took the time to figure out what the colors on Perfect Weather Trio. The blue one is Something Blue. It can't be Bess because I have it.

The mint green is Denver; it can't be Dianna because it looks more blue.

The Coral/peachy color is Teri OR Cody. I think it looks more Teri because it looks more coral and Cody is more of orange creamsicile (not white but creamy orange)

This is the best I can do. I"m gonna add Perfect Weather to it since I don't have any of those colors and I've been wanting that Something Blue so bad. It's so pretty! I like Bess but that Something Blue is prettier. 

I can't spend a lot of time looking for other colors names for the rest. I have keep my daughter busy painting and then get to pack stuff and leave for Los Angeles. Have a great weekend to you all!


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I will take a gamble again and order the big mystery box. I am so curious as to what they consider "awesome." Tell you the truth, I have been looking forward to the mystery box since last month. I really hope someone finds a code. I think I will wait until tomorrow to order to see what others find.


 I'm with you! Even though I didn't love my golden mystery box, I'm so hooked on the "mystery" aspect and the possibilities, that I think I'm gonna purchase.  I'll be on the lookout for a code as well, to soften the blow on the wallet a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 8, 2013)

I think the Julep30 had an expiry date


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> You can only use points on your monthly maven box anyways. You also can't pay for the box in cash and then use points for add ons.


 Thanks soo much!! That's kinda too bad. Ok I will do that last order next month because I'm pretty much maxed out LOL.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 8, 2013)

> I think this is why they do not advertise the names. High possibility of dupes for many. I wonder if I add on to the mystery box will they make sure that I won't get dupes from it? I would HATE to have 2 of the same color in the box just because I decided to do an add on.


 They won't. I've gotten the same two colors in a mystery box due to add ons.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took the time to figure out what the colors on Perfect Weather Trio. The blue one is Something Blue. It can't be Bess because I have it.
> 
> ...


 JAC13: This is for you: will these Perfect weather trio be your dups as well?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I'm going to skip the mystery boxes, after all I just bought the Golden Mystery Box AND upgraded for this month's box LOL...I think I'm good for a bit!


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 8, 2013)

I got Golden Box 1 and everything in it was a dupe.  Well, everything except the taffy.  That has cured my mystery box ailment!  Would rather use the $24 on something I know I want.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I'm going to skip after seeing the options/prices/exclusive color. Evie is pretty but similar to shades I already own.


----------



## McMacy (Aug 8, 2013)

I couldn't resist. I loved that Love Letter add-on too. Hopefully, it's worth it!


----------



## angismith (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I just receive my Julep order of the Champagne Trio and Trina.  Trina is gorgeous.  The Champagne set!!!!!!! IT IS TO DIE FOR......
> 
> ...


 Great idea, Ash ... I will have to start doing this!


----------



## angismith (Aug 8, 2013)

Evie is a beautiful color! But I think the Mystery Boxes are more for people who don't already have a fairly big collection of colors. The Golden Mystery Box was a letdown for me. I didn't like the hand creme, the oxygen treatment has gotten bad reviews on here, one of my polishes was a sheer which I hate, and I got my first dupe, the bracelet is too strong, and taffy is only a cute idea once. So I netted Bunny and Sheryl, neither of which I would have probably bought if I were shopping for colors. Hopefully, Evie will be in the Secret Store like Kyla and Monica were for those who have to have it. Like someone else said, I would rather spend the $25 on colors I know I want. PLUS, I am really hoping that Julep knocks it out of the park with their September collection because, if they do, I am planning to upgrade!


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a collection of nearly 30 Juleps and I had a similar concern about the formulas.  I shouldn't have to thin my nail polish right out of the box. * However, I noticed that the nail polish starting in April had really terrific formulas (the exception being the Boho Glam box from the California Collection).*  It got much better for me (also switching up base and top coats helped), so I stuck with it.
> ...


 lol, wouldn't you know that was my first Maven box.  I have issues with those polishes, the ones from my It Girl intro box and the 3 or 4 add ons I've purchased.  Maybe my body chemistry just hates Julep?  I do have several Bondi polishes, both from their new sub box and some I purchased several months ago, and I have absolutely zero complaints.  Their formula is so easy to work with and seriously does not chip on me for about 5-6 days.  With most other brands, including Julep,  2-3 days is my average before my mani looks like crap.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm skipping the mystery box. I really like the looks of Evie but I feel like ordering this box would be a one way ticket to dupe city. Especially since I lucked out and didn't get any dupes in my Golden box. Plus, I'm totally taking advantage of the Bondi sub discount code to order the colors I don't have yet so that pretty much blows my polish budget for now. lol


----------



## autopilot (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm skipping the mystery box. I really like the looks of Evie but I feel like ordering this box would be a one way ticket to dupe city. Especially since I lucked out and didn't get any dupes in my Golden box. Plus, I'm totally taking advantage of the Bondi sub discount code to order the colors I don't have yet so that pretty much blows my polish budget for now. lol


Polish... budget? What is this "budget" thing of which you speak?

Is it a fancy-schmancy new product I can add on to my Maven box?


----------



## angismith (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Polish... budget? What is this "budget" thing of which you speak?
> ...


 It's something that is going to be demolished/cremated/vanquished when Sephora goes live with their Deborah Lippmann polishes!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 8, 2013)

I am so excited! I got version 4 of the golden mystery box! It has all 12 polishes that are in the other 3 boxes, the hand cream, oxygen treatment, 3 hair ties and taffy. This was my first Julep mystery box.







Sorry this is my first time to post pictures. None are repeats, since I just doubled my Julep collection. I also got Kyla. Very pretty.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 8, 2013)

Congrats, Linda!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited! I got version 4 of the golden mystery box! It has all 12 polishes that are in the other 3 boxes, the hand cream, oxygen treatment, 3 hair ties and taffy. This was my first Julep mystery box.
> 
> ...


 Congratulations!!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 8, 2013)

Has anyone found a code to use?


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 8, 2013)

I was so excited I forgot to thank ya'll for being such great enablers, also for the link to the secret store and the discount code. Kyla didn't come in the box. I ordered it. I really enjoy visiting with all of you.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited! I got version 4 of the golden mystery box! It has all 12 polishes that are in the other 3 boxes, the hand cream, oxygen treatment, 3 hair ties and taffy. This was my first Julep mystery box.
> 
> ...


 Yay! I'm so glad at least one of us got it. Congrats!


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks for the well wishes and congrats linda on the big win!

anyone else realize we are potentially ten days or less from getting news about the next beauty product? for july, they mentioned the body oil on the 18th of june. for the august box, however, there weren't any early releases.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 8, 2013)

> thanks for the well wishes and congrats linda on the big win! anyone else realize we are potentially ten days or less from getting news about the next beauty product? for july, they mentioned the body oil on the 18th of june. for the august box, however, there weren't any early releases.


 I can't wait to see what they have in store!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi ladies, for the most part, I lurk. I wanted to ask if anyone else has a problem seeing the addon for the mystery box? If I add one to my cart, I don't know where to see the rest.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi ladies, for the most part, I lurk. I wanted to ask if anyone else has a problem seeing the addon for the mystery box? If I add one to my cart, I don't know where to see the rest.


 The box comes up when you go to checkout.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 8, 2013)

> The box comes up when you go to checkout.Â


Thanks, got it!


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 8, 2013)

I didn't order the Picnic box b/c I'm not a big fan of pinks.

I had to call customer service b/c I finally opened this month's box and realized the champagne trio I ordered was not included (but my other add-ons were?) Bummer! They're shipping it out to me tomorrow, though, so no harm done!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited! I got version 4 of the golden mystery box! It has all 12 polishes that are in the other 3 boxes, the hand cream, oxygen treatment, 3 hair ties and taffy. This was my first Julep mystery box.
> 
> ...


 WOW!!! Congrats!


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 9, 2013)

lol the first mystery box I ordered, I lucked out and wound up getting the HUGE box. Of course I didn't know that I was lucky, I thought maybe it was just a really good deal. I got two full size hand products (I think a scrub and a cream) and about a dozen nail polishes. I was a little disappointed when I got my next mystery box, but then I did a little research and realized I just had beginner's luck!

Has anyone ever lucked out and gotten the "big" box more than once?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol the first mystery box I ordered, I lucked out and wound up getting the HUGE box. Of course I didn't know that I was lucky, I thought maybe it was just a really good deal. I got two full size hand products (I think a scrub and a cream) and about a dozen nail polishes. I was a little disappointed when I got my next mystery box, but then I did a little research and realized I just had beginner's luck!
> 
> Has anyone ever lucked out and gotten the "big" box more than once?


 I'm pretty sure Julep has a tendency to send out nicer mystery boxes to first time customers (and golden boxes when they used to do them). I'm not saying it happens to everyone or you can't get one if it's not your first order, but it definitely is more likely than statistically random. I also got one of the high value mystery boxes on my first order.

Also clearly a thought-out business strategy.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 9, 2013)

I wasn't so lucky. Last month was my first month with Julep and first mystery box; I received box 2.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited! I got version 4 of the golden mystery box! It has all 12 polishes that are in the other 3 boxes, the hand cream, oxygen treatment, 3 hair ties and taffy. This was my first Julep mystery box.
> 
> ...


 Congrats!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah. My first mystery box was huge. Haven't gotten another big one. That was last summer.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wasn't so lucky. Last month was my first month with Julep and first mystery box; I received box 2.


 My mystery box was also the first thing I got in general. I skipped a few monthly boxes before getting a mystery one


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 9, 2013)

my first mystery box purchase was the golden mystery one from last week. i only got version 1. i'm moderately okay with it but as a college student, if i don't love what i spend my money on it's pretty much a waste. i am a hoarder of beauty items but i use everything i have, which is important to me, and now with shades like nan i won't. jane is a favorite of mine so i'll keep it as a back-up, or could even gift it. maria and anne are nice as well but again, nothing i'm obsessed with. it definitely wasn't a bad box but that will likely be my first and only time ordering a mystery box, at least for a long time. i don't know how they could market one better than 'golden' yet none of them were lol


----------



## angismith (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited! I got version 4 of the golden mystery box! It has all 12 polishes that are in the other 3 boxes, the hand cream, oxygen treatment, 3 hair ties and taffy. This was my first Julep mystery box.
> 
> ...


 Wow, Linda! So glad someone got one of the special boxes that is a newbie so the box is not all duplicates! It is so disappointing when you start getting dupes. You must be feeling on top of the world this morning! Congratulations!!!


----------



## angismith (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not for me. Her polishes don't do much for me. I have Ray of Light and find it near impossible to work with until I get some thinner.


 Sorry, MissTrix ... that has not been my experience at all and there is not a color that I don't LOVE! I'm beginning to think different brands and formulas work different on different body chemistries.


----------



## angismith (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So good to know - I cannot wait to try them!  I am foaming at the mouth to get my Bondi box.  I have been stalking the mailman to see when I get my delivery.
> 
> My Julep polish does last me 3-5 days, which is good for me because I tend to rotate polishes at least once, maybe twice a week.  I am going to wait on Julep ordering until I see what colors I get from my Bondi box!


 I get about 8 days wearing Julep and Seche Vite. I can't believe how short a time they last on some people. I would be disappointed if I only got 3 days wear out of a manicure.


----------



## angismith (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was so excited I forgot to thank ya'll for being such great enablers, also for the link to the secret store and the discount code. Kyla didn't come in the box. I ordered it. I really enjoy visiting with all of you.


 Thank you, ma'am! We aim to enable!!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get about 8 days wearing Julep and Seche Vite. I can't believe how short a time they last on some people. I would be disappointed if I only got 3 days wear out of a manicure.


 you must have thicker nails!?  manis usually last 3-5 days on me...i have thinner nails so they bend easier and therefore chip easier.  plus i get annoyed once i start to get tip wear


----------



## angismith (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you must have thicker nails!?  manis usually last 3-5 days on me...i have thinner nails so they bend easier and therefore chip easier.  plus i get annoyed once i start to get tip wear


 mariah, I don't have thick nails, I have thin nails and have started taking Biotin supplements since June. And I get no tip wear. I start with cuticle remover and push back my cuticles, I apply cuticle oil and massage in, wait awhile, then swipe nail beds with aceton. I use one coat of Seche Vite Ridge Filling Base Coat, two coats of whatever polish I have chosen, and a finish coat of Seche Vite. I get tired of my manicure before I get wear and tear.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's something that is going to be demolished/cremated/vanquished when Sephora goes live with their Deborah Lippmann polishes!


 Gah!  Tell me about it.  I just got my DL 100 pt. perk &amp; I'm in love with it.





This is the Deborah Lippman Sephora 100 pt. BI perk in Happy Birthday over Julep Maria.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 9, 2013)

In response to some earlier posts on page 42 about having a 'luck' with mystery box and golden mystery box. I got mystery box Version 3 last month which was my first mystery Box. I skipped 2 months and was on no buy and been with Julep since April. I'm trying my luck again for this months mystery box. I heard that last month's mystery boxes version 3 &amp; 4 were best ones.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mariah, I don't have thick nails, I have thin nails and have started taking Biotin supplements since June. And I get no tip wear. I start with cuticle remover and push back my cuticles, I apply cuticle oil and massage in, wait awhile, then swipe nail beds with aceton. I use one coat of Seche Vite Ridge Filling Base Coat, two coats of whatever polish I have chosen, and a finish coat of Seche Vite. I get tired of my manicure before I get wear and tear.


 I wish I had that with Julep's polish! I love their colors but I don't even get 24 hours wear before I have chips. I also use the Seche base and top coats. I think you may be on to something with body chemistry.


----------



## jessrose18 (Aug 9, 2013)

got my champagne trio!  lov it!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mariah, I don't have thick nails, I have thin nails and have started taking Biotin supplements since June. And I get no tip wear. I start with cuticle remover and push back my cuticles, I apply cuticle oil and massage in, wait awhile, then swipe nail beds with aceton. I use one coat of Seche Vite Ridge Filling Base Coat, two coats of whatever polish I have chosen, and a finish coat of Seche Vite. I get tired of my manicure before I get wear and tear.


 ohh!!! good to know - do you feel like the biotin is working for you???!  I might have to check that out!  I don't really have cuticles to push back...lol


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mariah, I don't have thick nails, I have thin nails and have started taking Biotin supplements since June. And I get no tip wear. I start with cuticle remover and push back my cuticles, I apply cuticle oil and massage in, wait awhile, then swipe nail beds with aceton. I use one coat of Seche Vite Ridge Filling Base Coat, two coats of whatever polish I have chosen, and a finish coat of Seche Vite. I get tired of my manicure before I get wear and tear.





> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohh!!! good to know - do you feel like the biotin is working for you???!  I might have to check that out!  I don't really have cuticles to push back...lol


 I started taking Biotin last year (1000mcg/day) and ever since my nails are hard as rocks.  I couldn't bend them if I tried.  Sometimes I even use them in a pinch when I need a screwdriver LOL.  My nails use to break every few weeks, now I cant remember the last once broke.  Totally worth it!!!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my champagne trio!  lov it!


So pretty!!! I just love Reiko and I wish they would make a whole collection of colors with the same finish!  I'm still on the fence about Clio though, I thought I would like it more than I do but I think I just need to try with some different colors underneath.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So pretty!!! I just love Reiko and I wish they would make a whole collection of colors with the same finish!  I'm still on the fence about Clio though, I thought I would like it more than I do but I think I just need to try with some different colors underneath.


 I just got my trio!

I'm betting glitter tips with Clio would be very pretty.


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get about 8 days wearing Julep and Seche Vite. I can't believe how short a time they last on some people. I would be disappointed if I only got 3 days wear out of a manicure.


 8 days????!!!!!!  I'm jealous!  I couldn't imagine having my polish last that long.  I am pretty hard on my nails, but still!  To me 3 days is average wear time so I'm used to doing my nails every couple days.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> 8 days????!!!!!!Â  I'm jealous!Â  I couldn't imagine having my polish last that long.Â  I am pretty hard on my nails, but still!Â  To me 3 days is average wear time so I'm used to doing my nails every couple days.


 The key is having a basecoat or ridge filler basecoat or bonder coat that sticks the polish and lasting it longer.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my champagne trio!  lov it!


 Im seriously tempted to get it after seeing those swatches!


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The key is having a basecoat or ridge filler basecoat or bonder coat that sticks the polish and lasting it longer.


 I have tried probably 15-20 different base/top coats over the years.  Some work ok, some horribly.  None of the bonder type basecoats (Orly Bonder, CND Sticky, Essie First Base) I've used have worked well at all and all left my nails in horrible condition




  I think I'm going to try Nail Tek Foundation II next, I've heard good things.


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, Linda! So glad someone got one of the special boxes that is a newbie so the box is not all duplicates! It is so disappointing when you start getting dupes. You must be feeling on top of the world this morning! Congratulations!!!


 Thanks. I just swatched them all. I really like Fina and Maria. I am drawn to metallics. The only dupe I have is Jackie that I had bought in the warehouse sale and then got in the CEW box.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 9, 2013)

Has anyone ordered their mystery box yet?


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Has anyone ordered their mystery box yet?


 I did yesterday. Got an email confirmation today for shipment. That was fast. God Forbid I hope to get Version 4 ( it seems like Version 4 is always the jackpot box?) Who knows! Will get it next week and will post a pic. I added Perfect Weather Trio since I dont have any of those colors.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 9, 2013)

> I did yesterday. Got an email confirmation today for shipment. That was fast. God Forbid I hope to get Version 4 ( it seems like Version 4 is always the jackpot box?) Who knows! Will get it next week and will post a pic. I added Perfect Weather Trio since I dont have any of those colors.


 Yea, I received my shipping notice too. I tell you between Julep sub, golden boxes, Bondi sub and Zoya prize, I am on polish overload.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I just had to have this particular box! I think it is time for a new obsession.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I forgot how to post pics or maybe I am not doing something right. So if anyone wants to see my prize from Zoya just tell me how to upload it, lol.


----------



## angismith (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah!  Tell me about it.  I just got my DL 100 pt. perk &amp; I'm in love with it.
> 
> ...


 Glad to hear I am not the only DL fanatic .... if there's a place to talk about DL, let me know. I do not have any of her glitters yet, though Candy Shop is my favorite that I've seen. My first was Amaing Grace.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 9, 2013)

> I am so excited! I got version 4 of the golden mystery box! It has all 12 polishes that are in the other 3 boxes, the hand cream, oxygen treatment, 3 hair ties and taffy. This was my first Julep mystery box.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this is my first time to post pictures. None are repeats, since I just doubled my Julep collection. I also got Kyla. Very pretty.


 Congratulations! The mystery boxes are such an awesome way to build your stash up!


----------



## angismith (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad to hear I am not the only DL fanatic .... if there's a place to talk about DL, let me know. I do not have any of her glitters yet, though Candy Shop is my favorite that I've seen. My first was Amaing Grace.


 ^Amazing Grace.


----------



## angismith (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my champagne trio!  lov it!


 Love those swatches, jessrose 18! Thanks for doing that for us to see ... I think I am going to start doing something similar just for myself for my collection.


----------



## angismith (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have tried probably 15-20 different base/top coats over the years.  Some work ok, some horribly.  None of the bonder type basecoats (Orly Bonder, CND Sticky, Essie First Base) I've used have worked well at all and all left my nails in horrible condition
> ...


 All I know is that the Julep and Seche Vite combo works for me. It did NOT work with Deborah Lippmann Ridge Filling Base Coat. I had a chip the next day. I also think one of the keys is swiping the nail beds with acetone just prior to applying the base coat and another thing that I suspect works is using the Seche Vite top coat as soon as I have applied my second coat of Julep instead of allowing a dry time before applying top coat. My BONDI boxes just arrived as I am typing this, so we will see if the Seche Vite combo works as well with Bondi!


----------



## angismith (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yea, I received my shipping notice too. I tell you between Julep sub, golden boxes, Bondi sub and Zoya prize, I am on polish overload.
> ...


 I want to see it, Jac, I just don't know how EITHER, LOL!!!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## autopilot (Aug 9, 2013)

PSA: Marion stains!!!

Such a bummer - I love this colour. *sigh*


----------



## kira685 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It might not, Angi. Seche Vite has been known to not play nicely with 5-free polishes. I typically use I'm Vers or Zoya Anchor and Armor with my Bondi polishes.


 I used the Seche Vite topcoat with Bondi's Strawberry Fields without any issues. I did let the polish dry for 15 min before applying the seche.. then I fell asleep and woke up with no sheet marks! I broke a corner of nail, so I'm going to have to refile and repaint my nails tonight.. I'm excited! haha


----------



## AshY (Aug 9, 2013)

Lucky you, enjoy the colors.



> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited! I got version 4 of the golden mystery box! It has all 12 polishes that are in the other 3 boxes, the hand cream, oxygen treatment, 3 hair ties and taffy. This was my first Julep mystery box.
> 
> ...


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 9, 2013)

in the post field, there are little icons..  one is a set that includes the smiley face; all the way to the left of that set is the photo icon for uploading images. hope this helps!

still sick everyone, loving your posts while i rest! i am also curious to know exactly what people are using. i have three days absolute maximum with a mani. i use orlys calcium shield/nailtiques protein coat/essie's first base as the base coat (depends on the day for which i choose). then i do my nails with the polish followed by poshe's top coat. i was using seche and i do remember liking the shine. before that i was using essie's good to go but it got really muddy looking; i could tell it oxidized or something because my lighter shades would be obviously darker and grayer after a couple days. seche and poshe don't do this much. anyways, nothing i have used extends my mani.

i also wanted to share this:

http://www.sephora.com/mystery-box-P382115


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> in the post field, there are little icons..  one is a set that includes the smiley face; all the way to the left of that set is the photo icon for uploading images. hope this helps!
> 
> ...


 For base coat I use Sally Hansen the one in the blue bottle hard as wraps and for top coat the Sally Hansen in the red bottle and I get a week or more out of my manis. I also have the Zoya base and top coat but it doesn't last that long on me.


----------



## angismith (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It might not, Angi. Seche Vite has been known to not play nicely with 5-free polishes. I typically use I'm Vers or Zoya Anchor and Armor with my Bondi polishes.


 Thanks for the tip, MissTrix. My Julep box yesterday included the Cotton Candy Mani set. I forgot Nail Therapy was in it ... says it can be used alone or as a basecoat. Any reviews from anyone who has used this? It was just mentioned in the September/October issue of Nail It! And if it does not work with Bondi, I can always use my coupon to order I'm Vers!


----------



## angismith (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohh!!! good to know - do you feel like the biotin is working for you???!  I might have to check that out!  I don't really have cuticles to push back...lol


 Mariah, I do feel the biotin is working for me ... my nails are do not bend as easily and do not break as easy. In addition to the biotin, I also started using the quote/motto to remember that "Your nails are JEWELS, not TOOLS". I was really bad about this. It defiitely extends the life of your manicure if you don't use your nails as tools, esp. my addiction ... opening cans of Diet Coke! I use the handle of a toenail clipper to slip under the tab and open my Cokes ALWAYS now. And no opening envelopes (use a letter opener) or cardboard boxes (use a pocket knife or box cutter). You CAN turn your nails around, it's just takes determination!!!


----------



## angismith (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> in the post field, there are little icons..  one is a set that includes the smiley face; all the way to the left of that set is the photo icon for uploading images. hope this helps!
> 
> ...


 So sorry you are still sick, Rachel! I have heard the Poshe's Top Coat is really good, yes, Seche Top Coat has a GREAT shine! I think the key to extending your mani is making sure you do not do what I just posted about - using your nails as tools. Be DILIGENT!!! I bet you use them all the time and just aren't aware of it ...


----------



## angismith (Aug 10, 2013)

Also in my Julep box yesterday was Hilary! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this color!!! I was just admiring Brown Sugar in Butter London's new fall colors and had forgotten about adding Hilary to my SECOND secret store order. It just by the picture, it appears Hilary will be a good substitute for Brown Sugar. Can't wait to try it ... thinking Hilary accenting Reiko would be a good combo ... alas, my cell phone died a natural death and I have absolutely NO CAMERA to post pictures!


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also in my Julep box yesterday was Hilary! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this color!!! I was just admiring Brown Sugar in Butter London's new fall colors and had forgotten about adding Hilary to my SECOND secret store order. It just by the picture, it appears Hilary will be a good substitute for Brown Sugar. Can't wait to try it ... thinking Hilary accenting Reiko would be a good combo ... alas, my cell phone died a natural death and I have absolutely NO CAMERA to post pictures!


 oh no i have hilary but need brown sugar now. i don't own any butter london's but they always look nice.


----------



## kira685 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mariah, I do feel the biotin is working for me ... my nails are do not bend as easily and do not break as easy. In addition to the biotin, I also started using the quote/motto to remember that "Your nails are JEWELS, not TOOLS". I was really bad about this. It defiitely extends the life of your manicure if you don't use your nails as tools, esp. my addiction ... opening cans of Diet Coke! *I use the handle of a toenail clipper to slip under the tab and open my Cokes* ALWAYS now. And no opening envelopes (use a letter opener) or cardboard boxes (use a pocket knife or box cutter). You CAN turn your nails around, it's just takes determination!!!


 I need to start doing this, with the wet pet food too


----------



## angismith (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh no i have hilary but need brown sugar now. i don't own any butter london's but they always look nice.


 Rachel,

I don't have any butter london's either, but I was eyeing their new black (wish I had it TODAY), but of all their fall colors, brown sugar was the one calling to me!


----------



## angismith (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to start doing this, with the wet pet food too


 Yes, Kira, any kind of can with a tab is murder on polish and nail! Also, trying to scrape labels off things.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 10, 2013)

You should master the art of opening a pop can with the side of a finger ;-) I never use my nails!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 10, 2013)

> You should master the art of opening a pop can with the side of a finger ;-) I never use my nails!


 That's how I do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 10, 2013)

oh, i use a butter knife to lift up the ring pull on my kitty's wet food and then pull it open. works for me.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 10, 2013)

I've heard such great things about seche vite, I am just so bummed about all the bad chemicals in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just end up changing my polish a lot. I have only male roommates, and if I use anything that's not 3 free they complain about the smell.


----------



## kelseyellen (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Golden Box 1 and everything in it was a dupe.  Well, everything except the taffy.  That has cured my mystery box ailment!  Would rather use the $24 on something I know I want.


 yup. this exact thing happened to me. i was luckily able to swap out 2 of the 4... but apparently I haven't learned my lesson yet because I'm STILL debating over the stupid mystery box...


----------



## Lily V (Aug 10, 2013)

> yup. this exact thing happened to me. i was luckily able to swap out 2 of the 4... but apparently I haven't learned my lesson yet because I'm STILL debating over the stupid mystery box...


 Ha! I'm the same way.. I got nothing but dupes &amp; colors I didn't want in the golden box, and swore I wasn't going to buy another mystery and now I'm seriously considering the picnic mystery box (mostly because I loooooooooooooove evie!). Man, I really really hope they offer evie as an add-on in sept's box!


----------



## angismith (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should master the art of opening a pop can with the side of a finger ;-) I never use my nails!


 Cari, I used to be able to do this, but sometime last year, Diet Coke made their tabs tighter and I can't do it anymore!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 11, 2013)

> > You should master the art of opening a pop can with the side of a finger ;-) I never use my nails!
> 
> 
> Cari, I used to be able to do this, but sometime last year, Diet Coke made their tabs tighter and I can't do it anymore!


 Oh weird! I hadn't noticed! I am still able to do it on mine (fellow diet coke lover here!) that's a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh weird! I hadn't noticed! I am still able to do it on mine (fellow diet coke lover here!) that's a bummer


 My understanding is that there are different distributors in different areas, so the tighter tabs may not come to your area.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 11, 2013)

just tried lacey now (on my toes)- lovely!!!  One coater and glided on effortlessly!  Love it- tell you what, full coverage glitters &amp; shimmers Juelp does a kick-ass job on!! (make MOAR!!)  Some of the creams I've had less luck with ::sides eyes Courteney:: but other I've been totally fine with (especially when they're rich and only need one coat)

- oh &amp; PSA (whoever said about Marion staining- yeah, sadly true) but Orly cutique!!!!  I read online that it's not just for cuticle removal, it does stain removal too &amp; I just happen to have a bottle knocking around, so I tried it- totally works!!


----------



## angismith (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kelseyellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yup. this exact thing happened to me. i was luckily able to swap out 2 of the 4... but apparently I haven't learned my lesson yet because I'm STILL debating over the stupid mystery box...


 NEVER say NEVER, but it will be a long time before I get another mystery box UNLESS an exclusive color is offered and I just can't live without it. Why? Because my polish collection has grown by leaps and bounds since May and the Golden Mystery box contained my first dupe! I DO NOT LIKE getting dupes, so maybe if I hold off until some more colors are released, I will lessen the chance of getting a dupe. Just a strategy I'm planning to try. But if they do something like Kyla and Monica in the July mystery boxes, I won't be able to resist ....


----------



## angismith (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've heard such great things about seche vite, I am just so bummed about all the bad chemicals in it
> 
> 
> ...


 Let them complain....they don't do anything smelly???


----------



## angismith (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just tried lacey now (on my toes)- lovely!!!  One coater and glided on effortlessly!  Love it- tell you what, full coverage glitters &amp; shimmers Juelp does a kick-ass job on!! (make MOAR!!)  Some of the creams I've had less luck with ::sides eyes Courteney:: but other I've been totally fine with (especially when they're rich and only need one coat)
> 
> - oh &amp; PSA (whoever said about Marion staining- yeah, sadly true) but Orly cutique!!!!  I read online that it's not just for cuticle removal, it does stain removal too &amp; I just happen to have a bottle knocking around, so I tried it- totally works!!


 Great info, Lily! I will have to pick up a bottle ... I definitely plan on using more Color Club and the one color I have used did some staining. As did Julep's Mackenzie, but I love both colors still!


----------



## angismith (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just tried lacey now (on my toes)- lovely!!!  One coater and glided on effortlessly!  Love it- tell you what, full coverage glitters &amp; shimmers Juelp does a kick-ass job on!! (make MOAR!!)  Some of the creams I've had less luck with ::sides eyes Courteney:: but other I've been totally fine with (especially when they're rich and only need one coat)
> 
> - oh &amp; PSA (whoever said about Marion staining- yeah, sadly true) but Orly cutique!!!!  I read online that it's not just for cuticle removal, it does stain removal too &amp; I just happen to have a bottle knocking around, so I tried it- totally works!!


 Forgot to say, Julep has some AWESOME glitters &amp; shimmers - yes, definitely kick-ass job. I really don't like all the bashing that is going on re: Julep vs. Bondi. I have room in my life for both and don't feel like I am being disloyal to one or the other. I love Chanel, too, but I don't own any! That's why sub boxes like Julep and Bondi are so great ... you can still get a good quality product and feel like you are wearing Chanel on your fingers!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 11, 2013)

Do all the mystery boxes ship at the same time?  My status is still processing! It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Forgot to say, Julep has some AWESOME glitters &amp; shimmers - yes, definitely kick-ass job. I really don't like all the bashing that is going on re: Julep vs. Bondi. I have room in my life for both and don't feel like I am being disloyal to one or the other. I love Chanel, too, but I don't own any! That's why sub boxes like Julep and Bondi are so great ... you can still get a good quality product and feel like you are wearing Chanel on your fingers!


 I haven't got my bondis yet, but I'm looking forward to having both in my collection!  I'd like to think there's easily room for both for the polish hoarder collector.



Both companies have pros &amp; cons I'm sure- granted I've only been a maven since end of may- but I've loved it all since then (well june &amp; the dd cream was a bust for me...)

and I hear ya about the chanels! there have def been some colors I'd love to have from them (us version of vamp, Rouge Noir, Ciel De Nuit,)- but I could never justify the price (&amp; of course those ones so rare now- that if they come up on ebay they're like $100+... ummm no freakin way.)  The most expensive polishes in my collection are the couple of RBLs (rescue beauty lounge) I have- which are still too pricey at $18-20 each.  ouch.  And would you believe that the RBL I'm wearing now (frugalista)- I already have a chip in less than 24 hrs??? For $20 polish, I expect perfection man!!! heck, my juleps (which I'm really only paying like 5-6 dollars each for)- I can get days without chips!  to be fair tho, I am testing out a new base coat, but still... *grumble grumble*


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 11, 2013)

alsa, the oxygen treatment made my nails peel! i have super crappy nails honestly. i mean i'm grateful i have fingers and nails that match accordingly but they're peely and always breaking. i'll have a nail pretty much fold and create a perforated edge that has no hope of staying on; only attached at the edges. what's the opi nail envy like? i need to know of your absolute best nail saving products, because nothing has helped me no matter how careful i am. i've tried nailtiques' protein coat, orly's calcium shield and now the oxygen treatment. for stats, i had three peeling nails, and now all ten are peeling. i think the orly calcium shield was helping them to not peel at least, even if not to be harder and thicker. i should try the biotin that some of you were discussing, too.

i couldn't help but share my sephora haul, even if it isn't the right thread just because i was way too excited to even wait for the beauty event where different rewards tiers members get multiple points for every dollar instead of just single points. anyways, i'm insane, but i got the boudoir eyes palette from too faced, the sephora pro brush smudge brush #11, sephora liquid liner in glitter kaki, and sephora anti-bac daily brush cleaner. i also sort of ordered the smashbox master class palette #2... =)


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh you couldn't wait one day to spend at sephora lol! That's a nice haul!

I think I better stay away from the oxygen treatment then. I've never had peeling nails and I don't want them! How do nails peel? Is it a layer that comes off over the whole nail or in little sections? I've never even heard of that before until now.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 11, 2013)

nice haul!




   (when is the day for the extra points for BI/VIB/VIB Rouge?  anyone know?)



> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i couldn't help but share my sephora haul, even if it isn't the right thread just because i was way too excited to even wait for the beauty event where different rewards tiers members get multiple points for every dollar instead of just single points. anyways, i'm insane, but i got the boudoir eyes palette from too faced, the sephora pro brush smudge brush #11, sephora liquid liner in glitter kaki, and sephora anti-bac daily brush cleaner. i also sort of ordered the smashbox master class palette #2... =)


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 11, 2013)

http://d277vln4jzkhhg.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/split_fingernail.jpg

it looks like this, although i've never had peeling near the cuticle.

i did go yesterday so two days lol.. i would care about points but i care more about reaching rouge, and i simply cannot reveal where i am on that endeavor lol..


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nice haul!
> 
> ...


12th through the 18th I believe



So starting tomorrow!


----------



## Jstull1 (Aug 12, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 12, 2013)

I used the nail treatment for a week and lucky it has not made my nails peel. I took it off because I wanted to try out some of my new polish.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 12, 2013)

> alsa, the oxygen treatment made my nails peel! i have super crappy nails honestly. i mean i'm grateful i have fingers and nails that match accordingly but they're peely and always breaking. i'll have a nail pretty much fold and create a perforated edge that has no hope of staying on; only attached at the edges. what's the opi nail envy like? i need to know of your absolute best nail saving products, because nothing has helped me no matter how careful i am. i've tried nailtiques' protein coat, orly's calcium shield and now the oxygen treatment. for stats, i had three peeling nails, and now all ten are peeling. i think the orly calcium shield was helping them to not peel at least, even if not to be harder and thicker. i should try the biotin that some of you were discussing, too. i couldn't help but share my sephora haul, even if it isn't the right thread just because i was way too excited to even wait for the beauty event where different rewards tiers members get multiple points for every dollar instead of just single points. anyways, i'm insane, but i got the boudoir eyes palette from too faced, the sephora pro brush smudge brush #11, sephora liquid liner in glitter kaki, and sephora anti-bac daily brush cleaner. i also sort of ordered the smashbox master class palette #2... =)


 I'm soooo looking forward to bonus points week! My husband got the master class 2 palette for me, but I don't get it until my bday..... Glass nail files helped me a lot with my peelies. Sorry if this is something you've already tried! I'm also sorry nailtiques didn't work for you! It has been my lifesaver. I hope you find something that helps! Maybe biotin or prenatal vitamins? Prenatal vitamins are awesome for your hair &amp; nails!


----------



## angismith (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> alsa, the oxygen treatment made my nails peel! i have super crappy nails honestly. i mean i'm grateful i have fingers and nails that match accordingly but they're peely and always breaking. i'll have a nail pretty much fold and create a perforated edge that has no hope of staying on; only attached at the edges. what's the opi nail envy like? i need to know of your absolute best nail saving products, because nothing has helped me no matter how careful i am. i've tried nailtiques' protein coat, orly's calcium shield and now the oxygen treatment. for stats, i had three peeling nails, and now all ten are peeling. i think the orly calcium shield was helping them to not peel at least, even if not to be harder and thicker. i should try the biotin that some of you were discussing, too.
> 
> i couldn't help but share my sephora haul, even if it isn't the right thread just because i was way too excited to even wait for the beauty event where different rewards tiers members get multiple points for every dollar instead of just single points. anyways, i'm insane, but i got the boudoir eyes palette from too faced, the sephora pro brush smudge brush #11, sephora liquid liner in glitter kaki, and sephora anti-bac daily brush cleaner. i also sort of ordered the smashbox master class palette #2... =)


 Quite a haul, Rachel! I have been using Too Faced's primer, but the lippies I ordered did not appear in real life as they swatched on the 'net. I have never tried any of the Sephora brand products. And how did you "sort of order" - I need to learn that technique! Mine always end up "sort of" coming out of my bank account!


----------



## angismith (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://d277vln4jzkhhg.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/split_fingernail.jpg
> 
> ...


 Rachel, try Seche's Rebuild. You may have to do some research as far as exactly which Seche product will work for your condition. Also, definitely check into the biotin. I take 5000mg twice a day, just for now until my nails get as healthy as I want them to stay, then I plan to cut back to 5000mg, once a day, probably at night since that is when our body does the most healing and restoring.


----------



## angismith (Aug 12, 2013)

Be careful taking prenatal vitamins ... some vitamins will build up in your system and not wash out if you don't need them ... iron, for instance ... too much iron can do more damage than not enough.


----------



## angismith (Aug 12, 2013)

Has NO ONE tried the Julep Nail Therapy that I asked about a couple of pages back? Am I gonna have to be the guinea pig for this prodcut?


----------



## angismith (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry if this is wrong place to post this ... hope moderators delete it if so.

Jessica,

Remember the conversation we had about college football colors: UT vs. Bama? Check out M. Arnett Designs on Facebook. She is making SEC vintage jewelry.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 12, 2013)

> Sorry if this is wrong place to post this ... hope moderators delete it if so. Jessica, Remember the conversation we had about college football colors: UT vs. Bama? Check out M. Arnett Designs on Facebook. She is making SEC vintage jewelry.


 Oooh! Cute!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 12, 2013)

Was there ever a code for mystery picnic boxes?


----------



## angismith (Aug 12, 2013)

No code that I know of CaptainSassy! It was unusual to have so many codes floating around from July/August anyway. I don't think I ever saw a code specifically for a mystery box.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 12, 2013)

No tracking no emails no nothing...my box just showed up today....


----------



## autopilot (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No tracking no emails no nothing...my box just showed up today....


 Which box was that?

I just got my August Maven box today (got the champagne trio I ordered later on Friday). Although, I'm in Canada so I'm used to getting stuff later than everyone else.

I have one Golden box and one picnic mystery box out there, waiting for someone to post a big picnic box!


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has NO ONE tried the Julep Nail Therapy that I asked about a couple of pages back? Am I gonna have to be the guinea pig for this prodcut?


 The clear base coat that is green hued in the bottle right?  I've tried that, went through 1 bottle.  It didn't do any harm, but it didn't help any either, for me.  It was not a great base coat for me either, my Julep polish chipped in a day or so with it every time.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 12, 2013)

some mystery boxes coming through ^__^ courtesy of: https://www.facebook.com/groups/247031492082531/






(regular...I think -- "Came with 4 polishes and one lip scrub that smells like worthers originals ")





(big box -- "Picnic Mystery Big Box Version 2: Jazz Trio, Dianna, Clara, Layne, Evie, Fina, Mischa and Lauren. 2 Add-ons: Beach Walk- Lena, Tina and Korin. Love Letter- Demi, Joy and Chelsea.")





(regular...? she says 3 were addons)





(big picnic)





regular (fb page)





(regular)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 12, 2013)

So it seems the normal box is lip scrub + 4 polishes (one Evie) for $25, and the big box is lipstick trio + 7 polishes (one Evie) for $40


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 12, 2013)

So its roughly 5$ a product. Which isn't that bad of a deal.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 12, 2013)

The boxes in the spoilers do have colours in them that I don't already own. But with my luck, I will probably end up with dupes all over again.

I also don't have much love for the lipstick trio. They are nice but I would prefer a lipstick where the colour actually showed on my lips rather than sheer colour.

This box isn't that amazing though for all the hype that has been going around. I want to skip but at the same time I want to cave in and buy it - ahhh decisions!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 12, 2013)

They're definitely products I like more, but I still have both the lip scrub and the lipsticks (I upgraded and got two lipsticks). So I'd rather save that money for something else... XD Maybe I can add a few more products to my sephora purchase now teehee (no probably not, I met fs already XD)


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh great! I have been wanting to try the lipsticks. I ordered the big box so I hope it's in my box. I wouldn't have mind getting half products and half polish. I have soooo many polish just from this month.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 12, 2013)

Oooh, I've been waiting for the lipsticks to come back in stock. Nice! One polish in the version (Clara) would be a dupe.

Looking forward to seeing the other versions, as well as the high-value box!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 12, 2013)

I want to give some of the dupes if I have any to my niece; she is 10. I would give her some of the lively colors. Does anyone think this is inappropriate? A couple of people said it was although they are older. So I don't know.


----------



## sldb (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want to give some of the dupes if I have any to my niece; she is 10. I would give her some of the lively colors. Does anyone think this is inappropriate? A couple of people said it was although they are older. So I don't know.


I don't see anything wrong with that at all. I think she would love them!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 12, 2013)

The beauty products and colors are better in these boxes but there are a ton of dupes for me with the polishes and products. They were some of my favorite products though! I got lucky and had no dupes in the golden box although the colors were blah which is why I never bought them lol. This would be a nice deal for a new maven! I'm done with mystery boxes unless the prices drop.

On another note, I don't get juleps marketing choices with "golden" and "picnic." They don't relate at all to the boxes. They must be randomly going through the dictionary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 12, 2013)

So I ordered the Champagne trio on the first of the month, and when it arrived, the Reiko had a bad brush...  As in the brush stick wasn't connected to the cylinder cap, and the cap was jammed up into the square topper lid.

I emailed Julep for a replacement brush and sent them a picture of it since I'd never seen a brush incident that bad, and found it slightly funny because it was so weird looking.

I knew they were sending a replacement, but I figured it'd just be a brush/lid since that's all I needed/asked for.

Julep sent me a whole new bottle!  That was unexpected.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

(and now I have a closed bottle as backup-sans brush for now, lol)


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 12, 2013)

> Which box was that? I just got my August Maven box today (got the champagne trio I ordered later on Friday). Although, I'm in Canada so I'm used to getting stuff later than everyone else. I have one Golden box and one picnic mystery box out there, waiting for someone to post a big picnic box!


 It was the big mystery box. One of my polishes was busted open but thankfully did not leak out of the plastic wrapping. I called cs and they are sending a new one.


----------



## angismith (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The clear base coat that is green hued in the bottle right?  I've tried that, went through 1 bottle.  It didn't do any harm, but it didn't help any either, for me.  It was not a great base coat for me either, my Julep polish chipped in a day or so with it every time.


 Yes, Norma Jean, that's the one. Thanks for the review. I went ahead and used Bondi's I'm Vers just to give it a try.


----------



## angismith (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> some mystery boxes coming through ^__^ courtesy of: https://www.facebook.com/groups/247031492082531/
> 
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh great! I have been wanting to try the lipsticks. I ordered the big box so I hope it's in my box. I wouldn't have mind getting half products and half polish. I have soooo many polish just from this month.


 I actually love the lipstick.  It's not long lasting, but I love the colors and the variety.  Because they're mini, I can tote all three of them in my makeup bag.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice


----------



## angismith (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want to give some of the dupes if I have any to my niece; she is 10. I would give her some of the lively colors. Does anyone think this is inappropriate? A couple of people said it was although they are older. So I don't know.


 Jac13, I haven't met a young girl yet who didn't like to try fingernail painting ... if she doesn't like them, maybe she could share them with her mom?


----------



## angismith (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I ordered the Champagne trio on the first of the month, and when it arrived, the Reiko had a bad brush...  As in the brush stick wasn't connected to the cylinder cap, and the cap was jammed up into the square topper lid.
> 
> ...


 good deal, norma jean .... I think in time I will definitely use up all my Reiko ... such a jazzy color!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Jac13, I haven't met a young girl yet who didn't like to try fingernail painting ... if she doesn't like them, maybe she could share them with her mom?


 Well her Mom doesn't really wear polish. I am hoping this will spark an interest and I know my niece love to get her nails done. Currently she only gets them done on holidays and for her birthday. I used to do them before they moved out of state. Back then, I didn't know about 4-5 free. So I am hoping her Mom will approve since its suppose to be safe. I would like to send it in the mail as a surprise.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Jac13, I haven't met a young girl yet who didn't like to try fingernail painting ... if she doesn't like them, maybe she could share them with her mom?
> ...


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 12, 2013)

> That really sweet of you! She will probably love the surprise and its always nice to haveÂ some pretty colors to experiment with.


 Aaaah thanks. I try to send little " happies" when I can.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well her Mom doesn't really wear polish. I am hoping this will spark an interest and I know my niece love to get her nails done. Currently she only gets them done on holidays and for her birthday. I used to do them before they moved out of state. Back then, I didn't know about 4-5 free. So I am hoping her Mom will approve since its suppose to be safe. I would like to send it in the mail as a surprise.


 i think it's completely appropriate. it's not like you're sending eyeliner. honestly, i can understand parents not wanting their kids to do that until high school. the fact that it's 4-5 free is a bonus!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That really sweet of you! She will probably love the surprise and its always nice to have some pretty colors to experiment with.
> ...


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 12, 2013)

Those mystery boxes are looking great! I'd love to get the lip scrub or lipsticks even though I'd inevitably get dupe polishes. Oh, well. I'm still gonna skip it. I've got my eyes set on the maven window opening in 8 DAYS!


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well her Mom doesn't really wear polish. I am hoping this will spark an interest and I know my niece love to get her nails done. Currently she only gets them done on holidays and for her birthday. I used to do them before they moved out of state. Back then, I didn't know about 4-5 free. So I am hoping her Mom will approve since its suppose to be safe. I would like to send it in the mail as a surprise.


 i think it's a great idea, and a great way to get into makeup without feeling that it's for the wrong reasons (think of the panic with a bright red lipstick collection lol) I'd just recommend choosing polishes with smaller brushes. I remember when I was younger and so many brushes were harder to work with bc my nails were small!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Those mystery boxes are looking great! I'd love to get the lip scrub or lipsticks even though I'd inevitably get dupe polishes. Oh, well. I'm still gonna skip it. I've got my eyes set on the maven window opening in 8 DAYS!


 Again, SO SOON?!  Excited!

I skipped August and the Mystery boxes.  Wish I got in on the secret store, but I'm ultimate happy with my ridiculous Bondi haul this month, instead.

Can't wait to see what they introduce next week!  Fall is my favorite season, with September being my favorite month!


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Aug 12, 2013)

for those who have either already received their Picnic boxes or shipping notices/tracking was the shipping done via std pkg service or priority mail?


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for those who have either already received their Picnic boxes or shipping notices/tracking was the shipping done via std pkg service or priority mail?


It was shipped priority 2 day.


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Aug 12, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm getting my picnic mystery box upgrade tmrw!!! Yiipiiee! (Tues).


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well her Mom doesn't really wear polish. I am hoping this will spark an interest and I know my niece love to get her nails done. Currently she only gets them done on holidays and for her birthday. I used to do them before they moved out of state. Back then, I didn't know about 4-5 free. So I am hoping her Mom will approve since its suppose to be safe. I would like to send it in the mail as a surprise.


 I think it's a great idea!  I've been painting my 5 year old daughters nails for several years.  She loves to get her nails done and asks for pedicures all the time.  About a year ago I was picking her up from daycare and another little girl about 4 years old walked up to me and asked if she could come home with us so I could paint her nails.  I asked her if her mommy ever painted her nails and she said, "No, my mommy won't do it.  She doesn't have time."  So sad!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Jac13, I haven't met a young girl yet who didn't like to try fingernail painting ... if she doesn't like them, maybe she could share them with her mom?
> ...


----------



## x3517x (Aug 13, 2013)

I got the big picnic mystery box version 1

Paris Trio

Dianna

Vanessa

Annette

Maya

Catherine

Evie

Gloria


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 13, 2013)

> I think it's a great idea!Â  I've been painting my 5 year old daughters nails for several years.Â  She loves to get her nails done and asks for pedicures all the time.Â  About a year ago I was picking her up from daycare and another little girl about 4 years old walked up to me and asked if she could come home with us so I could paint her nails.Â  I asked her if her mommy ever painted her nails and she said, "No, my mommy won't do it.Â  She doesn't have time."Â  So sad!Â


 I used to love doing her nails. The reason why I just can't just ask her Mom is that she always says no I don't have to give her anything. Most of the time I feel like she doesn't want me to buy her anything. So I just usually show up with something and everyone is happy. I think it's kind of weird but that's how it is and it is only this one Mom that does it. I always try to get things that are age appropriate.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 13, 2013)

> i think it's completely appropriate. it's not like you're sending eyeliner. honestly, i can understand parents not wanting their kids to do that until high school. the fact that it's 4-5 free is a bonus!


 That's true. I would be banned from the house if I gave her makeup, lol. I am not allowed to give her the kiddie lip gloss. The one by lip smackers it's in the kid aisle in the toy store.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 13, 2013)

Just got my second Golden Box... it's the upgrade! Version 4!

Of course, this means I now have dupes of the hand cream, oxygen treatment and 4x polishes, but my coworkers are buying a couple of my dupes, and wow! I'm so lucky!


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my second Golden Box... it's the upgrade! Version 4!
> 
> Of course, this means I now have dupes of the hand cream, oxygen treatment and 4x polishes, but my coworkers are buying a couple of my dupes, and wow! I'm so lucky!


 Congratulations! I have been enjoying my version 4. I am on the fence about mystery boxes. On the one hand you get a shot at a huge box and get to try colors you may have never thought to buy, but love when you try them. On the other hand you may get dupes, and colors you hate. Take the risk or spend your money on products you can see before you buy? Enjoy your box.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my second Golden Box... it's the upgrade! Version 4!
> 
> Of course, this means I now have dupes of the hand cream, oxygen treatment and 4x polishes, but my coworkers are buying a couple of my dupes, and wow! I'm so lucky!


 Congrats!


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 13, 2013)

idk if this is allowed here, sorry if not, but i'm trying to get rid of my swap items. i will give my enitre board (all of the pinned items) to anyone here for $30 plus shipping. http://pinterest.com/thechauffeur/polish-swap/


----------



## angismith (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Again, SO SOON?!  Excited!
> 
> ...


 jrenee, I LOVE SEPTEMBER, too! And I love fall ... but mid-to-late October is simply divine in Tennessee. September I love because I got married 25 years ago on the 17th and our son was born 22 years ago on the 28th. I love the Daughtry song, "September"!


----------



## angismith (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm getting my picnic mystery box upgrade tmrw!!! Yiipiiee! (Tues).


 Lexxie, you DIDN'T!!! LOL!


----------



## angismith (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *x3517x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the big picnic mystery box version 1
> 
> ...


 Sounds pretty!


----------



## angismith (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my second Golden Box... it's the upgrade! Version 4!
> 
> Of course, this means I now have dupes of the hand cream, oxygen treatment and 4x polishes, but my coworkers are buying a couple of my dupes, and wow! I'm so lucky!


 Congratulatins, autopilot! So happy for you .... you can always save the dupes of the hand cream and oxygen treatment as backup or gift them to someone.


----------



## angismith (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congratulations! I have been enjoying my version 4. I am on the fence about mystery boxes. On the one hand you get a shot at a huge box and get to try colors you may have never thought to buy, but love when you try them. On the other hand you may get dupes, and colors you hate. Take the risk or spend your money on products you can see before you buy? Enjoy your box.


 linda37027, I have definitely got off the fence with the mystery boxes ... they are perfect for new Mavens to add to their collection of Juleps, but I will spend my $25 elsewhere unless I absolutely have to have an exclusive offer that is only available through the mystery boxes.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congratulatins, autopilot! So happy for you .... you can always save the dupes of the hand cream and oxygen treatment as backup or gift them to someone.


Exactly my thoughts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And re: your following comment: I think after my Picnic mystery box gets here that'll be it for me and mysteries. Though I am a sucker for them, the risk now for dupes is just too high since I have now amassed upwards of 40 Juleps. The best values now will be Maven boxes and add-ons (when I like them), and then wait for other colours I like to go on sale or come up for trade.


----------



## angismith (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly my thoughts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 The last mystery box I got, my thoughts to myself were: "I could have used that $29.99 (in my case) to buy a couple of colors I REALLY wanted."


----------



## swallowtail (Aug 13, 2013)

I went for the Picnic Big Box- my first one! I'm actually pretty happy with it and feel like I got my $40 worth. I got version 2, which included the New York lipstick trio, Fina, Lauren, Layne, Mischa, Dianna, Evie, and Clara. I'd been thinking about buying Layne, Dianna, and Lauren so it was great to see those. I love the lipsticks and while I'd rather have gotten the Paris set, I'm content to have backups for when my NY set inevitably runs out. Fina looks really cool worn, though I wouldn't have picked it for myself. Evie is great, Mischa I could live without, but Clara is the only real downside of the box.... I hate this shade, as I found out with my starter box, and I've somehow managed to get three of them, haha. I didn't get one of the ~*high value*~ mystery boxes but as someone who's just starting out collecting Juleps I feel like I got a good value, though getting a dupe this early on is kind of annoying- I don't see myself ordering many more.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 13, 2013)

HI!! I'm baaacckk! from being out of town for a while. I was able to sneak in and check on some posts. I know I'm kinda 100+ posts behind. It was nice to come home with a stack of boxes!! So much unboxing to do!

I got the upgrade version on Picnic Mystery Box Version #1 with add ons on Pacific Sunrise Trio ? (I'm sorry I don't remember because I'm kinda on a whisk right now trying to get ready for bed soon). Claire, Denver, and Teri. I'm pleased with this mystery box. I did swatch on all polishes. For some reason, I'm not really into corals that are too peachy (Gloria, Maya, and Teri) I don't know. I can use it for accents. I was bummed about the blue polish that I hoped it'd be "Something Blue" but it's Claire. It's a little darker but not bright blue as I hoped. Denver looks similar to Bondi's Lady Liberty. I will have do swatches again to compare between those two colors. Not digging with Dianna color but can make it to work for accents. 

I'm not really into frosty polish like Annette; may give it to my mom since it's very stuble.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome back Lexxie


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 13, 2013)

How are the lipstick? Are they long wearing and are they moisturizing?


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 14, 2013)

> How are the lipstick? Are they long wearing and are they moisturizing?


 Hard to say. One red is matte, one red is glossy/matte and one is pink like bold pink but it came sheer and took a while for color to show. I like 'em all. The red with matte/glossy may need reapplying constantly. It felt nice. Some said it felt cheap. Hard to say. I just swatched. That's it. I have so many lipsticks now that I have to stop and skip some sub boxes lol


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok thanks. I am still waiting on my box.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Ok thanks. I am still waiting on my box.


 Really? Did u do the upgrade or?


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 14, 2013)

I did the big box. My computer is down and my phone internet is not always great. It should be fix this week. So I haven't been keeping up with my packages as I normally would.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How are the lipstick? Are they long wearing and are they moisturizing?


 I got the Paris trio a while ago and I found the set disappointing. Two of the 3 colors are so sheer that they don't even show up on my lips. Lady in Red is a nice, classic red though. It's a bit drying but I just put some balm or gloss on top. I think it wears fairly well. There are better red lipsticks out there but overall I like Lady in Red and I actually keep it in my purse for the impromptu red lip.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the Paris trio a while ago and I found the set disappointing. Two of the 3 colors are so sheer that they don't even show up on my lips. Lady in Red is a nice, classic red though. It's a bit drying but I just put some balm or gloss on top. I think it wears fairly well. There are better red lipsticks out there but overall I like Lady in Red and I actually keep it in my purse for the impromptu red lip.


 I like Charleston actually. It's very buildable, to the point where it's almost full coverage. It doesn't give the nice, sharp lines that creme / matte lipsticks give, but it's might brighter and i guess fluffier for summer. It odesn't last very well, though, but I like how long Lady in Red lasts. Overall, I think they're nice lipsticks. LOL the sheer pink is... a good lipbalm I guess


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like Charleston actually. It's very buildable, to the point where it's almost full coverage. It doesn't give the nice, sharp lines that creme / matte lipsticks give, but it's might brighter and i guess fluffier for summer. It odesn't last very well, though, but I like how long Lady in Red lasts. Overall, I think they're nice lipsticks. LOL the sheer pink is... a good lipbalm I guess


I agree, Charleston is GORGEOUS. I received both the New York and the Paris trios (upgraded in May) and it was my favorite as well as Satin Doll. Other than Lady in Red, the shades are definitely more balm-like comparatively and give you just a nice tint. It's hard to see them at first, but when you compare them you can see a good difference.



I actually love them all and think they're fabulous for carrying in a small clutch for a night out, instead of carrying a larger, bulkier lipgloss or lipstick!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 14, 2013)

You both convinced me to revisit Charleston and you're right, it's gorgeous! I am now wondering wth happened when I tried it the day I got it. I swear it did not show up on my lips at all that day. I noticed that it seems softer in consistency now than it did then. Is it possible that it had a waxy outer layer that I failed to break all the way through before? It reminds me of the Mirabella Lip Sheers and is now happily snuggling with Lady in my purse. I'm glad this conversation happened or I might not have bothered trying it out again!


----------



## angismith (Aug 14, 2013)

Ladies, I took the initiative to start a new thread under Nail Talk forum. I hope you will check it out and post YOUR dream wish list, too.!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137256/polish-wish-list-fall-collection-2013

Thanks,

Angi


----------



## angismith (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swallowtail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went for the Picnic Big Box- my first one! I'm actually pretty happy with it and feel like I got my $40 worth. I got version 2, which included the New York lipstick trio, Fina, Lauren, Layne, Mischa, Dianna, Evie, and Clara. I'd been thinking about buying Layne, Dianna, and Lauren so it was great to see those. I love the lipsticks and while I'd rather have gotten the Paris set, I'm content to have backups for when my NY set inevitably runs out. Fina looks really cool worn, though I wouldn't have picked it for myself. Evie is great, Mischa I could live without, but Clara is the only real downside of the box.... I hate this shade, as I found out with my starter box, and I've somehow managed to get three of them, haha. I didn't get one of the ~*high value*~ mystery boxes but as someone who's just starting out collecting Juleps I feel like I got a good value, though getting a dupe this early on is kind of annoying- I don't see myself ordering many more.


 swallowtail, sounds like you did great! Actually, none of those of dupes for me, so I would have been ok if I had received this box. But that's the point of a mystery box - you never know what you will get. I just don't have enough money to pay that game, esp. since I have yet to skip a Maven box or the Secret Store or the Warehouse sale ... sometimes going back two or even three times to the Secret Sale and Warehouse sale.


----------



## angismith (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HI!! I'm baaacckk! from being out of town for a while. I was able to sneak in and check on some posts. I know I'm kinda 100+ posts behind. It was nice to come home with a stack of boxes!! So much unboxing to do!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 14, 2013)

I just checked and my package is schedule to be delivered today.  Finally!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We missed you! Hope you had a great time away!!! Love your mystery box - I have none of those either. I may be FORCED to order Evie if she's in the Secret Store like Monica and Kyla were.


 Awww thanks Angie!!! It's impossible to keep these posts up. Especially Bondi one so I kinda have given up to follow up. I have so much to do in my real life right now so I may have to take a break from this 



 No more distractions! Ha! Thanks Jac13 for welcoming me back; I missed your post. I'll be checking in/out but may not be able to post comments for a bit..


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 14, 2013)

Julep posted on their FB announced that there will be something surprise starting tmrw?!


----------



## Stumbleina (Aug 14, 2013)

Auugh.. I am so tempted to get one of the mystery boxes, but from the few pictures I've seen of the big box, I have colors VERY similar (or exactly the same) as the ones I've seen.. Does anyone know how long these will be offered for?  I didn't see any end date on the website, and their facebook page doesn't even seem to talk about it at all!  Maybe I'm blind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Julep posted on their FB announced that there will be something surprise starting tmrw?!


 I saw that! Intriguing ... esp. since I got an email that today was last day for the Mystery Box.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 14, 2013)

> Auugh.. I am so tempted to get one of the mystery boxes, but from the few pictures I've seen of the big box, I have colors VERY similar (or exactly the same) as the ones I've seen.. Does anyone know how long these will be offered for? Â I didn't see any end date on the website, and their facebook page doesn't even seem to talk about it at all! Â Maybe I'm blind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think today is the last day. I got an email this morning. My box had the Paris trio, Annette, Vannessa, Gloria, Catherine, Evie, Maya, and Dianna. The Gloria is a dupe. I could have sworn Annette was to but I can't find it.


----------



## swallowtail (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> swallowtail, sounds like you did great! Actually, none of those of dupes for me, so I would have been ok if I had received this box. But that's the point of a mystery box - you never know what you will get. I just don't have enough money to pay that game, esp. since I have yet to skip a Maven box or the Secret Store or the Warehouse sale ... sometimes going back two or even three times to the Secret Sale and Warehouse sale.


 Honestly, I think that may be the smarter decision. The prices for polishes in the sales and secret shop are usually between $7-9, so to me it seems a little more worth it to skip the mystery boxes and get something you know you'll use! I probably wouldn't have done it if I wasn't so new to buying Juleps. I've been skipping the monthly boxes, too (joined in June and didn't like the combos for July OR August, boo!), so I haven't had access to the secret shop but in the long run I think that's a smarter way to do it and then just scoop up the mystery products that people inevitably want to dump once the boxes are relased for cheap.


----------



## Stumbleina (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that! Intriguing ... esp. since I got an email that today was last day for the Mystery Box.


 Thank you! I think I am going to pass. I REALLY want one, but I just think I should suck it up and wait for the maven box/next month's mystery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 14, 2013)

I just painted my daughters nails with Marion.  It was wonderful.  One coat would probably have been enough, but I like to do two.  It went on beautifully, no problems, looks wonderful.  

Then I painted my nails with Bette.  OMG, how horrible!  It's really thick, but the color is still sheer.  Three coats in and it's still streaky!  

The color is beautiful, but I will probably never use it again because the consistency is too hard to work with.  I just don't have that much patience.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 14, 2013)

> I just painted my daughters nails with Marion. Â It was wonderful. Â One coat would probably have been enough, but I like to do two. Â It went on beautifully, no problems, looks wonderful. Â  Then I painted my nails with Bette. Â OMG, how horrible! Â It's really thick, but the color is still sheer. Â Three coats in and it's still streaky! Â  The color is beautiful, but I will probably never use it again because the consistency is too hard to work with. Â I just don't have that much patience. Â


 Marion was perfect for me, too! It's been on my toes for over a week &amp; it is holding up well. I put Bette on my toes before that &amp; it began flaking off in one day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 14, 2013)

i think this is the big news!!!



right on julep.com


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think this is the big news!!!
> 
> ...


That's.....it?......is it just me or does this seem a bit blah?


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's.....it?......is it just me or does this seem a bit blah?


 It's not just you. I'm feeling underwhelmed as well.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 14, 2013)

everyone is underwhelmed if this is it.... i will officially think julep is a big clueless, as much as i love them.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 14, 2013)

> i think this is the big news!!!
> 
> right on julep.com


 Too bad there's nothing new or interesting to spend money on! Might be a good deal on old maven boxes though. Sales are fun and all but I don't want a deal from Julep, I want them to dazzle me!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hehe. I was thinking more along the lines of "meh".


 Or to quote Jerry Lieber and Mike Stoller by way of Peggy Lee, "Is that all there is?" (Yes, I know there are other versions.  At the same time, THERE IS ONLY PEGGY LEE.)


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 15, 2013)

i.....couldn't help myself! 9 polishes add up to just over $100, then there's a $40 deduction for the sale, and then that is cut in half...four of these are dupes (angelina, esmeralda, adele) but i really love them and almost avoid using them because of that.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i.....couldn't help myself! 9 polishes add up to just over $100, then there's a $40 deduction for the sale, and then that is cut in half...four of these are dupes (angelina, esmeralda, adele) but i really love them and almost avoid using them because of that.


 You got a great deal! If I weren't on a no-buy, I might be tempted, however...not going to go look, lol.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i.....couldn't help myself! 9 polishes add up to just over $100, then there's a $40 deduction for the sale, and then that is cut in half...four of these are dupes (angelina, esmeralda, adele) but i really love them and almost avoid using them because of that.


Best bang for you buck, I did the same thing but I am stocking up on darker/fall colors.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Aug 15, 2013)

I might be brain dead ( ha-ha)



but how did you all get another 50% off?  I understand the $40 off, the way I read it it's 20% off above that


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be brain dead ( ha-ha)
> 
> ...


I only bought polishes and I used the beautybio promo


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 15, 2013)

i did stock up on a lot of dark fall colors, save natalie.

i realized you can't see the pic, but i got angelina, esmeralda, natalie, adele, sharon, caroline, eden, char, and zoe.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 15, 2013)

> i did stock up on a lot of dark fall colors, save natalie. i realized you can't see the pic, but i got angelina, esmeralda, natalie, adele, sharon, caroline, eden, char, and zoe.


 I really want to snag Etta and Zelda this time around. I've also had my eyes on Harley for a while. I'll prob full the rest of my basket with colors that I didn't get from the last couple of collections. Still debating. Rachel, which colors would you say are "must haves?" You seem to have a large collection! I welcome anyone else to share as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to snag Etta and Zelda this time around. I've also had my eyes on Harley for a while. I'll prob full the rest of my basket with colors that I didn't get from the last couple of collections. Still debating.
> 
> Rachel, which colors would you say are "must haves?" You seem to have a large collection! I welcome anyone else to share as well!


 well this certainly will put me around 70 juleps (keep in mind my whole collection fits in a shoe box sort of storage box =)). lol i don't own too many others.

my ABSOLUTE favorites of the moment: caroline, zoe, esmeralda, angelina (these are freaking stunning in person- esmeralda is by far their prettiest glitter- unlike all the others), zelda, etta, adele, helen, gabrielle, coco, paris.. and obviously char, eden, natalie(definitely natalie is classified as a spring/summer shade) because i'm ordering them.

joy would also be a good muave-y neutral but not really a fall color. 

my all time favorites (not including shades i haven't yet used, but i'm so pumped to get caroline and zoe!): rachel, adrianna, helen, esmeralda, angelina, hayden, faye, demi, gayle, gabrielle, myrtle, coco, paris, adele

if i have to put a fall list together of in-stock colors: coco, paris, myrtle, esmeralda, angelina, zoe, caroline, gabrielle, char, eden, demi, gayle, julia, sharon

it might not be that fall to someone but they're all beautiful, rich and somewhat darker shades.

it kinda kills me that rachel and trina are OOS because i'm obsessed. rachel is definitely never coming back; they brought back trina recently (when a lot of people on here including myself got it)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 15, 2013)

if you haven't used beautybio 50% or the text code, I think they're combineable -- in some weird way. It was letting me add the big mystery basket + one polish and giving it to me for $36 with a beautybio code. If that's something ya'll are interested in still

eta: it's not letting me do like five polishes for $50++ to get $10 off and the 50% off though


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 15, 2013)

> well this certainly will put me around 70 juleps (keep in mind my whole collection fits in a shoe box sort of storage box =)). lol i don't own too many others. my ABSOLUTE favorites of the moment: caroline, zoe, esmeralda, angelina (these are freaking stunning in person- esmeralda is by far their prettiest glitter- unlike all the others), zelda, etta, adele, helen, gabrielle, coco, paris.. and obviously char, eden, natalie(definitely natalie is classified as a spring/summer shade) because i'm ordering them. joy would also be a good muave-y neutral but not really a fall color.Â  my all time favorites (not including shades i haven't yet used, but i'm so pumped to get caroline and zoe!): rachel, adrianna, helen, esmeralda, angelina, hayden, faye, demi, gayle, gabrielle, myrtle, coco, paris, adele if i have to put a fall list together of in-stock colors: coco, paris, myrtle, esmeralda, angelina, zoe, caroline, gabrielle, char, eden, demi, gayle, julia, sharon it might not be that fall to someone but they're all beautiful, rich and somewhat darker shades. it kinda kills me that rachel and trina are OOS because i'm obsessed. rachel is definitely never coming back; they brought back trina recently (when a lot of people on here including myself got it)


 Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's.....it?......is it just me or does this seem a bit blah?


 Cookie, this was first thing I checked on in my inbox this morning and I felt ... blah, too ... I visit their site enough to know the new site was up and the sale just doesn't seem that great. I think I am spoiled by the Secret Store prices.


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everyone is underwhelmed if this is it.... i will officially think julep is a big clueless, as much as i love them.


 I think we are getting spoiled by the transparency of another nail polish company ........


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too bad there's nothing new or interesting to spend money on! Might be a good deal on old maven boxes though.
> 
> *Sales are fun and all but I don't want a deal from Julep, I want them to dazzle me!*


 EXACTLY, LOLO! DAZZLE US, JULEP!


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i.....couldn't help myself! 9 polishes add up to just over $100, then there's a $40 deduction for the sale, and then that is cut in half...four of these are dupes (angelina, esmeralda, adele) but i really love them and almost avoid using them because of that.


 Smart shopping, Rachel! What promo code did you use to get that big of a discount?


----------



## Antidentite (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Smart shopping, Rachel! What promo code did you use to get that big of a discount?


 She said above she used the beautybio code.  Its not working for me for some reason, My total comes out to $50 when I do the same thing, they may have caught it.


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Best bang for you buck, I did the same thing but I am stocking up on darker/fall colors.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LinaMingo, I couldn't tell the colors you got, but I would be looking at fall colors too if I had the money!


----------



## Antidentite (Aug 15, 2013)

Also, is Selena retired?  That was my favorite Julep color and I couldn't find it.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 15, 2013)

Alrighty, y'all! I grabbed myself 10 polishes for $36 (using beautybio). This makes me feel SOOO much better about skipping on the picnic mystery box. I got: Harley, Zelda, Etta, Karen, Scarlett, Esmerelda, Angelina, Zoe, Julia, &amp; Sharon. Thank you, again, Rachel for the suggestions. I loved checking out your curated lists. Julep REALLY needs to hire you to do their sets!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I only bought polishes and I used the beautybio promo


 Self-control, Rachel! LOL! I used the beautybio promo as soon as I got it!!!


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Alrighty, y'all! I grabbed myself 10 polishes for $36 (using beautybio). This makes me feel SOOO much better about skipping on the picnic mystery box. I got:
> 
> Harley, Zelda, Etta, Karen, Scarlett, Esmerelda, Angelina, Zoe, Julia, &amp; Sharon.
> ...


 GREAT DEAL, Jessica! For those of you who can't get the beautybio code to work, it only works once. If you have already used it, it won't work again.


----------



## Antidentite (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GREAT DEAL, Jessica! For those of you who can't get the beautybio code to work, it only works once. If you have already used it, it won't work again.


 I've never used it.   My total comes to $101.46 after the beauty bio code it comes to $43.42

*I forgot to say its all polishes

Edit: figured it out, I had some $7.99 polishes in there and they were messing everything up!  Got rid of em and now I can get it to $30.36.  Still trying to decide if I should hit the place order button


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 15, 2013)

apparently there were glitches. my friend got the champagne trio and seven polishes for $15. i saw similar reports of $16 and $21 orders for over $100 worth of merch. not sure but they definitely fixed that.

it seems you can only combine the beauty bio or sms codes when you have over $100 in your cart. i tried it again and it's still working.

also, jessica, i LOVE making up sets! just for fun. i often do a few colors on each hand and love picking a set of shades to use.


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> apparently there were glitches. my friend got the champagne trio and seven polishes for $15. i saw similar reports of $16 and $21 orders for over $100 worth of merch. not sure but they definitely fixed that.
> 
> ...


 I just found a blog called The Polish Jinx which has a ton of Julep polishes shown from her collection if you want to look it up and check out some of the older colors.

http://polishjinx.blogspot.com/

Just type Julep in the search box and all her posts re: Julep will show up.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 15, 2013)

I did the same thing you guys did yesterday, 9 polishes for $30. I wonder if julep is trying to clear out their inventory? I really wish they would double their bottle size. They're basically the size of a mini polish. I also have colors that I avoid using cause I don't want to run out and I love them too much. Plus julep colors discontinue a lot. I thought the sale was a big deal if you still had a code to use. I had some polishes in my cart that I actually tried to check out a few days ago but it kept saying something was wrong with my address. I was just going onto the site to try again when I noticed the $50 order I tried to checkout the day before was $25 in my cart. I figured out I just needed to manually reenter my address, added more polishes, and checked my polishes out. I'm so glad I couldn't figure out the problem a few day ago or I would have spent double!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yep, I got the champaign trio + 7 polishes in my cart for $33. I have waaaay too many polishes right now (20 unopened juleps at least ;__  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I just placed an order for the S!OPI closeout. (Though if I'd gotten the glitch and managed to get it for $15, I would've pulled the trigger u____u)


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i.....couldn't help myself! 9 polishes add up to just over $100, then there's a $40 deduction for the sale, and then that is cut in half...four of these are dupes (angelina, esmeralda, adele) but i really love them and almost avoid using them because of that.


 Nice haul!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 15, 2013)

I went ahead and took advantage of the discounts. I figured it's now or never in using my beautybio code and get more for my money using it now.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 15, 2013)

> LinaMingo, I couldn't tell the colors you got, but I would be looking at fall colors too if I had the money!





> LinaMingo, I couldn't tell the colors you got, but I would be looking at fall colors too if I had the money!


 I ordered Hilary, Lucy, Coco, Olivia, Vera, Brandt, Brit, Caroline, and Kim.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 15, 2013)

good hauls, everyone! 

i don't know how new some of you are, but i started my love affair with julep last december. i just wanted to give people the heads up to quit the mystery boxes and start saving for these lol; they do a ton of great sets in the winter.



above: this is the one i got: julia, ellie, demi, gayle, vivien.. it was $34 at sephora.









i know it's far away but clearly they put out amazing stuff in the fall/winter.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 15, 2013)

Ooo



> good hauls, everyone!Â  i don't know how new some of you are, but i started my love affair with julep last december. i just wanted to give people the heads up to quit the mystery boxes and start saving for these lol; they do a ton of great sets in the winter.
> 
> above: this is the one i got: julia, ellie, demi, gayle, vivien.. it was $34 at sephora.
> 
> ...


 Oooh those r purty.


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> good hauls, everyone!
> 
> ...


 I figured they did ... for some reason, nail polish seems to come to life more so when autumn and winter arrive.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 16, 2013)

Oooooo, those winter sets are gorgeous! Me likey.






Ok, so I was trying to be good with the sale- I only got a backup of Paris, then Glenn, the lip luster set (I really like julep's glosses! the zinna gloss I got from the last sale is really nice- beautiful color), plus the hand model set (now that's marked down to a more rational 25 and not 40 + the discount, so yay I have a travel size rock star now!!), and that's all... - so it averages to be like 5.20 an item- that's totally reasonable.  Hoping to save money for September &amp; winter sales!  (&amp; please please please let Evie be in the secret store and/or an add-on!!!)


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 18, 2013)

it's here!

http://www.sephora.com/deborah-lippmann


----------



## Lily V (Aug 18, 2013)

speaking of DL, someone over in the ipsy thread just posted that the Deborah Lippmann nail polish Trueblood collection is on sale on hautelook right now- and there's a lipstick (&amp; perfume!!!) too! 

my poor poor poor wallet!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Ladies! Welcome to all of our new members! It seems that some of you have been busy buying up polishes,lol. I resisted only because I really didn't have time nor could I have made time. Which is very good because I did some major damage with Julep this month. I was pleased with my mystery box. I didn't receive any dupes and I got the Paris lipstick duo. I think I got version 2, 5 polishes and the lipstick. I was really looking for more of a wow factor and this was not it. I am curious to see what products will be offered for September. I have plenty of polish now. Julep please impress me or I am afraid I will have to skip.


----------

